# Tea Party - 13 July '12



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

Good heavens  its Friday already. We are halfway through the summer. Sometimes I think it would be nice to live in perpetual summer.

Temperatures have dropped to more normal level this week - and hopefully the rain they called for tonight and tomorrow will materialize.

Last week we were talking about blends. This recipe came from Battistellas (premiere seafood purveyor in New Orleans)  so thought I would start this weeks recipes with it.
K-Pauls blackened redfish blend
1/8 t ground thyme
2/3 t cayenne pepper
2/3 t paprika
½ t ground black pepper
½ t ground white pepper
½ t granulated garlic
2/3 t granulated onion
2/3 t salt
Mix together well. Sprinkle filet of redfish with mixture. Drizze the fish with melted butter. Grill in cast iron skillet which must be white hot  450/500 degrees. Grill about 1-1/2 to 2 minues per side. Best done outside over an exceedingly hot charcoal fire.

Ive had blackened red fish using this recipe at du jour (a French restaurant in fort wayne  years ago) and still remember how delicious it was. However  I think this blend would work well on any fish  I mean  how many of us are ready to heat up the skillet that hot  although it might be fun.

Also  I noticed that peaches are beginning to show up in the stores. I have a peasant dish here called 
Peach Clafoutis
3 tbsp sugar	
3 cups thinly sliced peaches
1 cup milk	
1 cup light cream
3 eggs
¼ cup flour
½ t salt
5 tbsp sugar
1 t vanilla
½ t almost extract
Cinnamon
Powdered sugar
Butter 1-1/2 quart shallow baking dish. Sprinkle three tbsp sugar over bottom. Arrange peaches on top of sugar.
Do not mix together but in blender combine milk, cream, eggs, flour and salt  blend for two minutes.
Add the five tbsp sugar, vanilla, almond extract, and blend for a few seconds. 
Pour over fruit. Sprinkle top with cinnamon.
Bake at 375 degrees for 50 minutes. Remove from over, sprinkle with powdered sugar. Serve while still warm with additional cream (Id opt for eagle brand right out of the can) if desired. Yields eight servings. 

Hickory is to the place where she does not move for the roomba  she just lays there knowing that it is going to go away  if it bumps her too often she will move. I noticed this mornig that survivor kitty didnt move either. Too funny.

sam


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Happy Friday everyone! Weather around here has been very nice! It's actually been in the 80's. I know everyone else is in the 90's and 100's. I'm just happy to have sunshine and warmth! Oh Sam I absolutely love peaches!


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

sandy - i've been watching your temps - you haven't had much summer yet.

i love peaches to - in any form.

sam



Sandy said:


> Happy Friday everyone! Weather around here has been very nice! It's actually been in the 80's. I know everyone else is in the 90's and 100's. I'm just happy to have sunshine and warmth! Oh Sam I absolutely love peaches!


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

i mention peaches and quess what ad popped up - from this website.

http://www.glutenfreeclub.com/recipes/?gclid=CMSf-cvVl7ECFQ8CQAodLjKrew

enjoy -

sam


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi everyone, recipes sound wonderful. We had a thunderstorm last night, it shook the house. Our Schwan's guy came by, he was at a house 2 streets up and a bolt of lightening went thru the front window and out the back of this ladies house. Way too close for comfort.
We are supposed to get more storms this weekend and drop 15 degrees. 
I just posted a link for a youtube video. It's of my daughter Robin singing. I put it in Main but may get shifted to General Chit Chat. 

My youngest just finished a week of basketball camp. She had fun but exhausted. She did lose some weight though, been in the mid to upper 90's and they were in the middle school gym so they sweated alot. 

Hope everyone has a great weekend, my Monday tomorrow :-(
Marion


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

Happy weekend everyone from hot, sticky southern California. It feels more like the east coast with temps in the 90s and equally as humid.
Oh well, it's supposed to cool down next week, I hope so.

Sam, thanks for hosting again and a big thanks for the Peach Clafoutis recipe. I love that!


----------



## StellaK (Jan 25, 2012)

Happy to see the start of a new tea party. Peaches are my favorite fruit. They have been available in the stores for about a month now but have been tasteless. Now we are getting local peaches.
I am hoping for a cooler week. We have had two days this week of 108F, yesterday and Monday. Our highest temp ever here is 111F but 108 is enough.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

scotslass - welcome to the tea party - it's been a while since we saw you - please come often and join in the convertsation.

sam



scotslass said:


> Hi everyone, recipes sound wonderful. We had a thunderstorm last night, it shook the house. Our Schwan's guy came by, he was at a house 2 streets up and a bolt of lightening went thru the front window and out the back of this ladies house. Way too close for comfort.
> We are supposed to get more storms this weekend and drop 15 degrees.
> I just posted a link for a youtube video. It's of my daughter Robin singing. I put it in Main but may get shifted to General Chit Chat.
> 
> ...


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

good Friday and it is the 13th and 3rd 13th Friday in the year, the most you can have. How interesting heard that on ABC news tonight. 

I love the link to gluten free recipes and thanks, Sam, I will pursue it. I mentioned before last TP I have an appointment with the Geriontologist on the 23rd. I did find out there are no abnormalities on the ct and blood tests. So, hopefully the Geriontologist has some resolve for me. We will see.

The gluten free recipe is not perfected yet and I won't put it on TP until I try it a few times to make sure it is light and no crumbly. The gluten free new bakery opened the other week and has not perfected their bread yet. So, I will let you know. talk at y'all lataaaaaaaaaaa.. joe p


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

scotslass - what a great job your daughter had - it looks as though she were having a lot of fun singing the song. beautiful voice.

sam



scotslass said:


> Hi everyone, recipes sound wonderful. We had a thunderstorm last night, it shook the house. Our Schwan's guy came by, he was at a house 2 streets up and a bolt of lightening went thru the front window and out the back of this ladies house. Way too close for comfort.
> We are supposed to get more storms this weekend and drop 15 degrees.
> I just posted a link for a youtube video. It's of my daughter Robin singing. I put it in Main but may get shifted to General Chit Chat.
> 
> ...


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Sandy said:


> Happy Friday everyone! Weather around here has been very nice! It's actually been in the 80's. I know everyone else is in the 90's and 100's. I'm just happy to have sunshine and warmth! Oh Sam I absolutely love peaches!


Sandy - didn't you get the thunder storm? It came through Kitsap a few hours ago and was so heavy that I shut down the computer in fear of a power outage. Isn't that just typical of the Northwest? It's totally dry and sunny here, now. Go figure!

Thanks for the peach recipe, Sam. That's a definite keeper.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

You are doing a wonderful job hosting the tea party. But when are we going to get a tea cosy pattern? Just kidding.
We had thunder during the night and early this morning, too.
Very. very rare in this part of the world. In fact, here in earthquake belt a neighbor was sure it was an earthquake at first.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Sam I just heard on the news that we had some thunder showers and some flooding. We had gone up to cut wood this morning and it was sunny and clear up in the woods. When we came down off the mountain it was overcast/cloudy. We had no rain at all at home. It was evidently up north in the Factoria/Bellevue and further north. We were shocked to listen to this on the news as we had no clue of any of it. So strange!


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Friday everyone! Weather around here has been very nice! It's actually been in the 80's. I know everyone else is in the 90's and 100's. I'm just happy to have sunshine and warmth! Oh Sam I absolutely love peaches!
> ...


Not a drop we weren't home but there was no sign of anything on my cars. Still bone dry in fact one that had just been washed still had lint from the towels on it but not rain drop spots!


----------



## Angel_48 (Jun 7, 2012)

preston said:


> K-Pauls blackened redfish blend
> 1/8 t ground thyme
> 2/3 t cayenne pepper
> 2/3 t paprika
> ...


Wonderful recipes, I bet the blackened redfish recipe would be great on Chicken thigh fillets pounded to be a bit flatter, the excess fat removed. I do not have a cast iron frying pan or a BBQ but I have a great griller and a very good non-stick pan. I wonder how it would be in that?

Thanks for the recipes, my first time in the tea party.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Welcome Angel 48, give the griller a try, I bet that would work great! 

Sam, love the peach recipe ;-) I hope to score a bushel of peaches tomorrow at the Farmers Market, also hope to get another 2 or 3 dozen ears of corn, with the drought out in corn country the prices are going to go pretty high. I use a lot of corn in my soups in the winter so want to get a bunch in the freezer while I can afford it.  

I am currently trying to knit with the eyelash yarn making a bear from Gypsycream. I've only had to tink a few stitches so far so not hating the yarn just yet. I've heard so many horror stories I've really been afraid of this yarn. :lol: 

We had a light dinner tonight, some applewood smoked bacon from a friend and I picked 2 beautiful tomatoes from my garden. Had purchased some butter bib lettuce for a salad but we used it on the sandwiches. Mom actually had 1 1/2 sandwiches :shock: the second 1/2 was on lettuce leaves so no more bread, but that is the most she has eaten in several weeks. I'm so happy, she is so much better, has walked the hallway several times today and even sat out in the living room with us for about an hour. I hope I am getting my "Mom" back, she said she is hoping so too ;-) 

We've set up some comfy chairs in her room and we are going to have a movie night with her. I got in the movie We Bought a Zoo, (joined Netflix), she wanted to see this one so we are going to her as she cannot sit long enough to enjoy the movie in the living room. 
Have a wonderful night/day/evening/morning? whichever is your current time.. keeping all in our prayers! 
Catcha laters :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

preston said:


> scotslass - what a great job your daughter had - it looks as though she were having a lot of fun singing the song. beautiful voice.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Thank you Sam .. I will try to stop by more often .. 
we are in the process of moving, UGH!!!!! move on the 1st to a bigger house, girls will have their own rooms, I signed a long lease cause I don't want to move again for a very long time


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

welcome to the tea party joy - very happy you joined us - come often and join in the conversation - lots of voices makes for an interesting time.

sam



Joy Marshall said:


> You are doing a wonderful job hosting the tea party. But when are we going to get a tea cosy pattern? Just kidding.
> We had thunder during the night and early this morning, too.
> Very. very rare in this part of the world. In fact, here in earthquake belt a neighbor was sure it was an earthquake at first.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

gracieanne - thanks for joining in - we would like to see you as often as possible so do join in the conversation as often as you can.

sam


gracieanne said:


> Happy weekend everyone from hot, sticky southern California. It feels more like the east coast with temps in the 90s and equally as humid.
> Oh well, it's supposed to cool down next week, I hope so.
> 
> Sam, thanks for hosting again and a big thanks for the Peach Clafoutis recipe. I love that!


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

isn't it usually everett and north that get all the nasty weather - i have friends in sedro wooley - need to call and see if they are ok.

sam



Sandy said:


> Sam I just heard on the news that we had some thunder showers and some flooding. We had gone up to cut wood this morning and it was sunny and clear up in the woods. When we came down off the mountain it was overcast/cloudy. We had no rain at all at home. It was evidently up north in the Factoria/Bellevue and further north. We were shocked to listen to this on the news as we had no clue of any of it. So strange!


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

angel-48 - welcome to the tea party - please come often and join in the conversation - of course if you have a recipe you would like to share that would be great also. if you stick around you are going to see just how often we talk about food - makes you wonder when we have time to knit. loo

to blacken fish you definitely need a charcoal grill and a cast iron skillet. however - chicken or other fist do just fine in a regular skillet. would be interested how the chicken tastes with this rub. i was also thinking you could pound it quite thin - put a glob of dressing in the middle - fold in the sides - roll it up and tie it on both sides - rub it with the blend and bake it. you could mix butter and the blend together and use it to baste the chicken as it bakes. just an idea.

sam



Angel_48 said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> > K-Pauls blackened redfish blend
> ...


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Angel_48 said:


> Wonderful recipes, I bet the blackened redfish recipe would be great on Chicken thigh fillets pounded to be a bit flatter, the excess fat removed. I do not have a cast iron frying pan or a BBQ but I have a great griller and a very good non-stick pan. I wonder how it would be in that?
> 
> Thanks for the recipes, my first time in the tea party.


Welcome to the tea party, Angel. We certainly are getting quite a large contingent from the Adelaide area. Did one of the other gals there point you to us, or did you find us by luck? Join in often and feel free to share what you're working on, or your favorite recipes, or whatever strikes your fancy.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Dinner tonight was a real hoot. The local chic fil a had free dinners for anyone who came dressed as a cow. Feeling adventurous and foolish the 5 grandkids, youngest daughter, her friend, DH and yours truly donned black spots, ears and tails and "moo-sied" up to the local trough, er Chik-Fil-A. It was lots of fun with quite a crowd of young and old all dressed as cows. Try not to do the fast food stuff much but this was so much fun.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Marianne, I'm so glad your Mom's doing better! Have a totally fun movie night.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh, Settleg, did you take pictures? I hope. I hope! :lol:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Happy Tea Party to everyone!! Sam, the storm just came through here from about 5:30 p.m. The rain came down pretty fast and lots of thunder and lightning, but no winds with this one. Hope you get some of the rain.

Just taking it easy tonight. I have a lot of errands to get done over the week-end and hope to find some good "bear yarn". I think I like the caramel and the dark brown ones.

I'll stop back from time to time....thanks for the recipes, Sam. We're just now getting some good peaches around--I suppose you could substitute nectarines as well? Would the chef who made the seasoning blend be Paul Prudhome?


----------



## Angel_48 (Jun 7, 2012)

I hope your mom gets well real soon, it is such a worry when your loved ones are sick. My mom has been sick for many number of years and she is such a fighter which is wonderful. She continually proves the doctors wrong which is even better lol. Lots of love and hugs to all our moms


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

settleg said:


> Dinner tonight was a real hoot. The local chic fil a had free dinners for anyone who came dressed as a cow. Feeling adventurous and foolish the 5 grandkids, youngest daughter, her friend, DH and yours truly donned black spots, ears and tails and "moo-sied" up to the local trough, er Chik-Fil-A. It was lots of fun with quite a crowd of young and old all dressed as cows. Try not to do the fast food stuff much but this was so much fun.


Please say you took pictures!


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

happy tea party everyone. 
it has been nice to just read the tea party and to knit away. I got to finish an owl baby cap and an little piggy hat and bum cover while just being a voyeur here. 

Mz Izzy knocked over my laptop and caused three keys to come off of my keyboard.  What kind of dull life did I have before acquiring that cat ? 
Have a good weekend/week long party, everyone


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Settleg - that sounds like a wonderful outing to Chick-Fil-A---I'm sure they will get a lot of mileage out of that for their advertising. We enjoyed going to this fast food place when we were visiting relatives further south - they just built two new places in our Chicagoland area in the last 6 months -- I haven't been to either one yet....I'll have to look for that promotion...don't know if I'll dress up, but it will be fun to people/cow watch.

Marianne - so glad your Mom is doing better - movie night will be wonderful to spend together.

Welcome to all our new tea party goers---lovely to have you spend some time with us.


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Welcome Angel 48, give the griller a try, I bet that would work great!
> 
> Sam, love the peach recipe ;-) I hope to score a bushel of peaches tomorrow at the Farmers Market, also hope to get another 2 or 3 dozen ears of corn, with the drought out in corn country the prices are going to go pretty high. I use a lot of corn in my soups in the winter so want to get a bunch in the freezer while I can afford it.
> 
> ...


So glad to hear your mother is doing so well. Tell us how you liked the movie. I have been wanting to see it but with my schedule and as busy as I am it seems impossible to do anything latley.


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

settleg said:


> Dinner tonight was a real hoot. The local chic fil a had free dinners for anyone who came dressed as a cow. Feeling adventurous and foolish the 5 grandkids, youngest daughter, her friend, DH and yours truly donned black spots, ears and tails and "moo-sied" up to the local trough, er Chik-Fil-A. It was lots of fun with quite a crowd of young and old all dressed as cows. Try not to do the fast food stuff much but this was so much fun.


That sounds like a lot of fun and alot of laughs. it is good to go out and do something crqazy every now and then. It lightens up the moods. Would love to see a photo of all of you.


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Welcome Angel 48, give the griller a try, I bet that would work great!
> 
> Sam, love the peach recipe ;-) I hope to score a bushel of peaches tomorrow at the Farmers Market, also hope to get another 2 or 3 dozen ears of corn, with the drought out in corn country the prices are going to go pretty high. I use a lot of corn in my soups in the winter so want to get a bunch in the freezer while I can afford it.
> 
> ...


So glad to hear your mom's great progress. Enjoy the movie-- it is very cute. I think the little girl steals the show!


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

settleg said:


> Dinner tonight was a real hoot. The local chic fil a had free dinners for anyone who came dressed as a cow. Feeling adventurous and foolish the 5 grandkids, youngest daughter, her friend, DH and yours truly donned black spots, ears and tails and "moo-sied" up to the local trough, er Chik-Fil-A. It was lots of fun with quite a crowd of young and old all dressed as cows. Try not to do the fast food stuff much but this was so much fun.


That sounds like a lot of fun .. Our Carls Jr had a similar thing going on, on the 4th. If you went in dressed as spiderman you got a free burger. I would have loved to been there to video how many actually showed up like that ... But had to work.


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Welcome Angel 48, give the griller a try, I bet that would work great!
> 
> Sam, love the peach recipe ;-) I hope to score a bushel of peaches tomorrow at the Farmers Market, also hope to get another 2 or 3 dozen ears of corn, with the drought out in corn country the prices are going to go pretty high. I use a lot of corn in my soups in the winter so want to get a bunch in the freezer while I can afford it.
> 
> ...


Nice to hear your mum is doing better. Hope you enjoy the movie


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

Ticked off at my sister. Last weekend I hosted a BBQ for my mom and sister#1's birthdays. We marinated Tri- tip and chicken, wrapped and BBQ'd corn on the cob, made cupcake lasagnas. Others brought salad and bread and we got a nice ice cream cake for dessert.
My college-aged sons work in entry-level summer jobs for their spending and school money and they were not able to get the night off. It was still a lovely meal and night.
So last night, a week later, my sister #2 emails me to please communicate better the next time I have a party, as her children were expecting to see their cousins and if they weren't going to be there, she wouldn't have "forced" ( her words) them to come. I felt like my hospitality was smacked right back in my face. Or am I being too thin-skinned?


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

settleg - did you take a picture?

sam



settleg said:


> Dinner tonight was a real hoot. The local chic fil a had free dinners for anyone who came dressed as a cow. Feeling adventurous and foolish the 5 grandkids, youngest daughter, her friend, DH and yours truly donned black spots, ears and tails and "moo-sied" up to the local trough, er Chik-Fil-A. It was lots of fun with quite a crowd of young and old all dressed as cows. Try not to do the fast food stuff much but this was so much fun.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

there is absolutely no storm clouds over the entire state of ohio i heard on the five o'clock news tonight - a 40% chance tomorrow - widely scattered and not very big - which comes down to no rain at all. and the drought continues.

i was thinking of doing a bear - dark brown with maybe a brown or tan eyelash yarn. i have a jean greenhowe book that has a great bear in it - i have made two - one we made articulated - not all together yet - but they are a lot of fun to do.

i'm not sure - Paul Prudhome could be the author - this came from a newspaper article i cut out a lot of years ago.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Happy Tea Party to everyone!! Sam, the storm just came through here from about 5:30 p.m. The rain came down pretty fast and lots of thunder and lightning, but no winds with this one. Hope you get some of the rain.
> 
> Just taking it easy tonight. I have a lot of errands to get done over the week-end and hope to find some good "bear yarn". I think I like the caramel and the dark brown ones.
> 
> I'll stop back from time to time....thanks for the recipes, Sam. We're just now getting some good peaches around--I suppose you could substitute nectarines as well? Would the chef who made the seasoning blend be Paul Prudhome?


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

dandylion - we don't see you enough anymore - stop by as often as you can.

you lived a dull uneventful unfulfilled life before you got the "precious" izzy. lol

sam



dandylion said:


> happy tea party everyone.
> it has been nice to just read the tea party and to knit away. I got to finish an owl baby cap and an little piggy hat and bum cover while just being a voyeur here.
> 
> Mz Izzy knocked over my laptop and caused three keys to come off of my keyboard.  What kind of dull life did I have before acquiring that cat ?
> Have a good weekend/week long party, everyone


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

welcome to the tea party sam0767 - come sit for a spell - join us often - we like lots of voices in our conversations.

sam



sam0767 said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome Angel 48, give the griller a try, I bet that would work great!
> ...


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi Everyone from Wisconsin. We had our first rain in weeks today. It was steady for a couple of hours--not nearly enough but at least something to help our brown grass and distressed trees and bushes.

I love peaches though most of what we get here are dry and mealy. Nectarines have been good so I usually substitute those instead.

Working on stash reduction this week. I need a whole lot of these weeks to even make a dent.

Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh yes I took pictures but it would take quite a pretty penny for me to post them heheheheh. Actually if I can figure out how to get them off the cell phone and onto the computer I will post them. They are funny.
aaaaa


KatyNora said:


> Oh, Settleg, did you take pictures? I hope. I hope! :lol:


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

needleme - i think sister2 needs to read emily post - for me i think she was being extremely rude.

sam



Needleme said:


> Ticked off at my sister. Last weekend I hosted a BBQ for my mom and sister#1's birthdays. We marinated Tri- tip and chicken, wrapped and BBQ'd corn on the cob, made cupcake lasagnas. Others brought salad and bread and we got a nice ice cream cake for dessert.
> My college-aged sons work in entry-level summer jobs for their spending and school money and they were not able to get the night off. It was still a lovely meal and night.
> So last night, a week later, my sister #2 emails me to please communicate better the next time I have a party, as her children were expecting to see their cousins and if they weren't going to be there, she wouldn't have "forced" ( her words) them to come. I felt like my hospitality was smacked right back in my face. Or am I being too thin-skinned?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I most definitely agree with Sam on this! She should be honored to have been invited.!



preston said:


> needleme - i think sister2 needs to read emily post - for me i think she was being extremely rude.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

joy - welcome to the tea party - i could be wrong but i think you are our only wisconsin tea party knitter. we love lots of voices at our tea parties so join us often.

i think nectarines would work just as well - i also thought about using plums.

sam



purl2diva said:


> Hi Everyone from Wisconsin. We had our first rain in weeks today. It was steady for a couple of hours--not nearly enough but at least something to help our brown grass and distressed trees and bushes.
> 
> I love peaches though most of what we get here are dry and mealy. Nectarines have been good so I usually substitute those instead.
> 
> ...


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

Needleme said:


> Ticked off at my sister. Last weekend I hosted a BBQ for my mom and sister#1's birthdays. We marinated Tri- tip and chicken, wrapped and BBQ'd corn on the cob, made cupcake lasagnas. Others brought salad and bread and we got a nice ice cream cake for dessert.
> My college-aged sons work in entry-level summer jobs for their spending and school money and they were not able to get the night off. It was still a lovely meal and night.
> So last night, a week later, my sister #2 emails me to please communicate better the next time I have a party, as her children were expecting to see their cousins and if they weren't going to be there, she wouldn't have "forced" ( her words) them to come. I felt like my hospitality was smacked right back in my face. Or am I being too thin-skinned?


Shame on your sister #2 .. the party was about your mother and sister #1, not about her or her kids. You did a wonderful thing with having a party. It is a shame your sons missed it.
As long as everyone had a great time that is what counts.
I too would be upset by her response but don't let it get to you too much


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi everyone sorry I have not been on here in a while. I have been having migraines again & mom has had a lot of doctor's appointments again. This time it is her right shoulder. She has a bad bonespur & a torn rotator cuff. She is going in for arthroscopic surgery on Thurday the 19th of July. I am working on a feather & fan afghans in left over green yarns & panels. I have the 1st panel started. Mom bought our cat Miss Fang a pen that is for dogs so when it s cooler out we can take her outside on our deck with us.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Good evening(1855) all: Sunny California has at last had a couple of sunny days in the 80's, I dressed expecting the same today and went out with a lace hoodie to sit and wait for the bus when I noticed that the sidewalks were wet. Went back in for more wraps. The weather was erratic all day with intermittent showers in am and the afternoon was very still and sultry and felt too hot, although it was very dark and overcast. No thunderclouds though. Earthquake weather? Projects in progress: Stained glass shawl, feather and fan shawl,dishcloths, butterfly quilt,blue corderoy skirt,Butterfly jacket. Any of these will keep me busy for some time. Hang in there Ceili and Marianne, It seems most of us are on an upward swing and you will be too. Joe: Keep up the good work and hope the gerontologist has good solutions for you. Changing life styles is difficult and slow process. Thanks again to Sam for hosting. So long for now. Marlark Marge.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

dandylion said:


> happy tea party everyone.
> it has been nice to just read the tea party and to knit away. I got to finish an owl baby cap and an little piggy hat and bum cover while just being a voyeur here.
> 
> Mz Izzy knocked over my laptop and caused three keys to come off of my keyboard.  What kind of dull life did I have before acquiring that cat ?
> Have a good weekend/week long party, everyone


One or two of my cats clawed the keys off one of my keyboards.


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

Happy weekend y'all from the beach. We've had the same weather all week - cloudy in the a.m., dappled sunshine until abt 5:00 p.m. when the sky clears. Temps in the hi 60's. Beautiful. Wonderful - our pool is heated to 90 degrees. Can stay in there all day, or at least until my fingers are prunes.

Had a friend stay with me this past week. We had lots of laughing, eating, driving, swimming, visiting. It was fun but then he left and I'm blue. I've know him for 35 years. 

Peach recipe sounds great. Next pot luck we have here I'll prepare that. We have a pot luck every month.

Having the enclosure over my atrium torn down this week so I'll get some sunlight into my living room. 

Off to have some dinner - sauteed onions, chicken. And then onto the salad. Sounds good to me.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

scotslass said:


> Needleme said:
> 
> 
> > Ticked off at my sister. Last weekend I hosted a BBQ for my mom and sister#1's birthdays. We marinated Tri- tip and chicken, wrapped and BBQ'd corn on the cob, made cupcake lasagnas. Others brought salad and bread and we got a nice ice cream cake for dessert.
> ...


I guess it was waaaaaaaaay too much to expect your sister #2 to pick up the phone and phone her nephews to see if the cousins could get together???? I agree, shame on sister #2!!!

Let it go and remember, this was about your mother having fun and sister #1. What goes around, comes around and I bet the two honored guests were most appreciative of you!!! You are a good soul.  :thumbup:


----------



## Cindy M (Sep 5, 2011)

Hello, Joy. Dry as a bone here in East Central Wisconsin. We had 3 days of clear skies with not a cloud in sight and the sun beating down. Temps in the mid 90's. Winds are westerly so you'll probably get our leftovers, Preston. I'm hoping we'll get rain soon. 60% chance for tomorrow they say.

I'm looking at your blackening recipe and thinking catfish. I think I know where I can get some catfish fillets. If not, it's a good excuse to go fishing. I know of a murky lake with a lot of nice cats. Not on any of the fishing maps, either. Road trip!


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

I agree some people who are invited to events have no sense of manners afterwards, by just thanking and not making comments about how they feel it should have been done. So many of these thoughtless people don't need to fill our lives, as the ladies and Sam has said, consider the source and when dealing with her get a thick skin and put your armor on to protect yourself or have no contact with her on an individual basis. She is not worthy of your time and efforts. Good luck and I hope I have not been to abrupt. joe p


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

settleg said:


> Dinner tonight was a real hoot. The local chic fil a had free dinners for anyone who came dressed as a cow. Feeling adventurous and foolish the 5 grandkids, youngest daughter, her friend, DH and yours truly donned black spots, ears and tails and "moo-sied" up to the local trough, er Chik-Fil-A. It was lots of fun with quite a crowd of young and old all dressed as cows. Try not to do the fast food stuff much but this was so much fun.


Oh, hilarious!! What a fun memory for the family. Perhaps a photo for the Christmas card?


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

preston said:


> needleme - i think sister2 needs to read emily post - for me i think she was being extremely rude.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Thanks, Sam! Me, too! So disappointing after how excited I was to plan this and host it.


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

settleg said:


> I most definitely agree with Sam on this! She should be honored to have been invited.!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She was initially so relieved not to have to " worry" about our mother' s birthday!


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

lisa - really good to hear from you - sounds like you have a lot on your plate right now - nontheless we hope you can find time to visit as often as possible.

hope the migrains stop - healing energy for you and your mothre coming your way.

sam



Lisa crafts 62 said:


> Hi everyone sorry I have not been on here in a while. I have been having migraines again & mom has had a lot of doctor's appointments again. This time it is her right shoulder. She has a bad bonespur & a torn rotator cuff. She is going in for arthroscopic surgery on Thurday the 19th of July. I am working on a feather & fan afghans in left over green yarns & panels. I have the 1st panel started. Mom bought our cat Miss Fang a pen that is for dogs so when it s cooler out we can take her outside on our deck with us.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

cindy -- i need to apologize - i thought joy was the only one from wisconsin - how could i forget.

the catfish sound great whether they are blackened or not.

let's hear more from you.

sam



Cindy M said:


> Hello, Joy. Dry as a bone here in East Central Wisconsin. We had 3 days of clear skies with not a cloud in sight and the sun beating down. Temps in the mid 90's. Winds are westerly so you'll probably get our leftovers, Preston. I'm hoping we'll get rain soon. 60% chance for tomorrow they say.
> 
> I'm looking at your blackening recipe and thinking catfish. I think I know where I can get some catfish fillets. If not, it's a good excuse to go fishing. I know of a murky lake with a lot of nice cats. Not on any of the fishing maps, either. Road trip!


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

scotslass said:


> Needleme said:
> 
> 
> > Ticked off at my sister. Last weekend I hosted a BBQ for my mom and sister#1's birthdays. We marinated Tri- tip and chicken, wrapped and BBQ'd corn on the cob, made cupcake lasagnas. Others brought salad and bread and we got a nice ice cream cake for dessert.
> ...


Thanks so much-- it really helps to have support and validation. I emailed her that I was really shocked at her email, but she hasn't responded. It will not play itself into anything so dramatic as refusal to attend family events or anything like that, but I was really taken aback-- and hurt, and being hurt is not something I admit to many people. Thanks to all KP friends for giving me a safe place to share. Maybe an Emily Post book for a Christmas gift ( tee hee!)


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

stick with the good thoughts and the poeple you had the party for - i am sure they appreciated it - don't let your sister2 spoil it for you.

sam



Needleme said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> > needleme - i think sister2 needs to read emily post - for me i think she was being extremely rude.
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

i mention party and guess what popped up under the post - a brochure advertising "become an event and party planner". is that funny or what.

sam


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

Joe P said:


> I agree some people who are invited to events have no sense of manners afterwards, by just thanking and not making comments about how they feel it should have been done. So many of these thoughtless people don't need to fill our lives, as the ladies and Sam has said, consider the source and when dealing with her get a thick skin and put your armor on to protect yourself or have no contact with her on an individual basis. She is not worthy of your time and efforts. Good luck and I hope I have not been to abrupt. joe p


Not at all too abrupt, Joe! I appreciate your support! Does anyone know where to buy that " Thick Skin" armor?? They would make a fortune, wouldn't they??!!


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

I've been trying to find this Friday's Tea Party, but could not. Very frustrating. So, I went to last week's TP & found out there were additional pages that weren't there when I stopped reading it early this week. I kept reading them & decided to jump to page 72 and lo and behold! the next thing I knew, here was tonight's Tea Party!!! What a nice surprise. However, it's now past my bedtime and so until tomorrow, g'nite. It's maddening to have to go to bed just when I found you all celebrating with tea and crumpets.


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> scotslass said:
> 
> 
> > Needleme said:
> ...


Yes, my mom and sister had fun. And it was sister #1's 50th birthday and she was in town from Texas for her first grandson's birth and was about to fly home the next day with a heavy heart for leaving her daughter and her new grandbaby. I am glad I did the party for her and my mom-- you are so right! That is where I need to focus my energy about this. 
Thanks!


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

Oh, I am glad you accepted what I said and I was not too abrupt. 

Armor and what it is for all of us needing it: I have learned to step back and gather my strength in my emotions to combat negativity in others and I did it over the years of harshness from others.

Going on stage is something I have done for many years in my professional life and I would stand in the wings before I would enter on stage nervous as hell and I remember my favorite director Ms Mary Wing in college taught me to stand there in the wings and turn the energy from nervous to a positive action towards being on my toes to act better. I know this sounds a bit simple but it helped me in other parts of my life and hopefully this will help you as well for getting your armor up for your protection to face others with negativity.

If you are religious and possibly know the Bible pray the prayer of Jabez. If you don't know about it please ask as I will look it up for you.

My interest here on the TP is sporadic and yet I love you all and your issues as you help me with mine. Take care friend and good luck to you. joe p


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

preston said:


> joy - welcome to the tea party - i could be wrong but i think you are our only wisconsin tea party knitter. we love lots of voices at our tea parties so join us often.
> 
> i think nectarines would work just as well - i also thought about using plums.
> 
> ...


Sam, I think you can make a clafoutis with many different fruits - recently saw a recipe for blueberry clafoutis but haven't tried that yet. I've always used cherries, which are in season now - found them for $1.29 a pound today, very sweet, so I bought quite a few - they're hovering around $3 a pound in most of the stores here. Peaches sound delicious!

We're trying real hard to have a proper monsoon here - felt a few big raindrops this afternoon but then it was over. Not too hot, at least - mid 90s. I can live with that :wink:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

You are all so welcoming to newcomers, I'd like to say Hi from Vancouver Island, Canada. Your fish recipe sounds wonderful, but have to admit that we have salmon much more often than whitefish. Our weather has been beautiful, some lightning the last couple of nights but no rain to speak of. Thanks for creating such a cozy site.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

westcoastkitty - thanks so much for joining us - we hope you come often and sit a spell - stay late - enjoy the conversation. we love having new people and hope to hear from you often.

sam



west coast kitty said:


> You are all so welcoming to newcomers, I'd like to say Hi from Vancouver Island, Canada. Your fish recipe sounds wonderful, but have to admit that we have salmon much more often than whitefish. Our weather has been beautiful, some lightning the last couple of nights but no rain to speak of. Thanks for creating such a cozy site.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

going on two in the morning - i just almost fell off my chair so best fal into bed.

sam

myfanwy - any fresh bread for breakfast?

sam


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Evening all. Sam, thank you for again leading the pack. The recipes look wonderful, I'll have to make the peach clafoutis for my stepmother, she loves peaches. 

Settleg, I'd love to see that, I read it to hubby and he was just shaking his head, grinning. 

Marianne, so glad your mom is doing so much better.

Needleme, I'm so sorry that your sister treated you that way, I think it's probably trying to make something that was about others, about her. Your sons were being responsible and working, they were doing the right thing. 

Well, a long day, we did a bit of shopping and went out to eat a Shirley's, it was really good. I want one of their blackberry lemon sour cream pies, too full for a piece after lunch and as we weren't coming right home didn't want to leave in the car. Oh well, good excuse for a road trip again in the next few days. 

Well, back to reading.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

preston said:


> going on two in the morning - i just almost fell off my chair so best fal into bed.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Always! that is the first thing I do in the morning!


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Sam right after read your recipe for the Peach Clafoutis, I was looking at the sale ads for FredMeyer and on the front page by the cherries ad there was a dessert idea (I haven't looked it up yet but I will) for Fresh Cherry Calfouti. I also have a luscious recipe for a peach pie that I will look up in the morning as I'm going to go in and get some sleep for a while. See you all in the morning with recipes!


----------



## Angel_48 (Jun 7, 2012)

Thank you so much for the welcome. I am loving the Tea Party its a great place, I do have a couple of questions though, what is the Tea Party about and how did it start? Gosh I hope this question isn't stupid. The other question was are pictures allowed?


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

Angel_48 said:


> Thank you so much for the welcome. I am loving the Tea Party its a great place, I do have a couple of questions though, what is the Tea Party about and how did it start? Gosh I hope this question isn't stupid. The other question was are pictures allowed?


Welcome Angel, I am sure someone will answer you first question, but as for your second yes photo's are very much welcomed.


----------



## nancylschulman (Jul 29, 2011)

Needleme said:


> Ticked off at my sister. Last weekend I hosted a BBQ for my mom and sister#1's birthdays. We marinated Tri- tip and chicken, wrapped and BBQ'd corn on the cob, made cupcake lasagnas. Others brought salad and bread and we got a nice ice cream cake for dessert.
> My college-aged sons work in entry-level summer jobs for their spending and school money and they were not able to get the night off. It was still a lovely meal and night.
> So last night, a week later, my sister #2 emails me to please communicate better the next time I have a party, as her children were expecting to see their cousins and if they weren't going to be there, she wouldn't have "forced" ( her words) them to come. I felt like my hospitality was smacked right back in my face. Or am I being too thin-skinned?


No, in my opinion that was a HORRIBLE thing to say. Why did she even have to say anything? She could have said it so much differently. I swear people are getting more and more hurtful - especially family members. That's why I'm moving to Florida!


----------



## ole chook (May 17, 2011)

preston said:


> Good heavens  its Friday already. We are halfway through the summer. Sometimes I think it would be nice to live in perpetual summer.
> 
> Temperatures have dropped to more normal level this week - and hopefully the rain they called for tonight and tomorrow will materialize.
> sam


LOL I think your rain has no sense of direction, where I live in Australia it is supposed to be our 'Dry' season and it has been drizzling or raining for 3weeks now ---- send back our 'Sun' please lol I'm collecting your rain in buckets and they are on their way to you


----------



## ole chook (May 17, 2011)

preston said:


> going on two in the morning - i just almost fell off my chair so best fal into bed.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Sleep well Sam


----------



## Grandma M (Nov 18, 2011)

Talk about weather changes. We had a bit of thunderstorm
in Seattle yesterday. That is a very rare ocurrance. We thought at first the air planes from near by Boeing Field were making test flights. But then came rain bouncing down very hard which is unusual here in the NW. But it only lasted about a 1/2 hr. and now we are back to normal.
Almost forgot what a thunderstorm sounded like.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Good morning Sam...it's also Bastille Day! A day for escargots, baguettes, Brie and other delightful French Cheeses and of course some wine to wash them down with. My DH and I will be going to a brasserie tonight and checking out the Tour De France since he is an avid cyclist and remembering the wonderful vacations we have spent in France. Here in So. Cal., it has been humid and hopefully that will end soon, for a while that is. Thanks for the recipes I love peaches and they are so sweet this time of the year.


----------



## northampton (Jul 12, 2012)

IF YOU WANT RAIN YOU NEED TO COME TO GREAT BRITAIN WE HASVE NOT HAD A DAY WITHOUT A LOT OF RAIN SINCE APRIL
NORTHAMPTON


----------



## NanGreen (Aug 8, 2011)

4:45AM and 71 degrees here in Las Vegas, Nevada, USA. Woke up to drizzles. Last week it was high heat warnings and today it is flood watch. What a change.

Thanks for the spice recipe. I will try this because I pretty much given up on "Old Bay" which seems too salty.

Glad to hear the up lifting news from all. My only drop of news is that we are about to have a new yarn store here. Boy is that ever needed. Can't wait to visit.

Have a great week.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Needleme said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> > needleme - i think sister2 needs to read emily post - for me i think she was being extremely rude.
> ...


Thanks, Sam! Me, too! So disappointing after how excited I was to plan this and host it.[/quote]

Maybe it's the English teacher in me coming out; but, if they were that eager to see the young guys who had to work, why did she have to ''force'' them to come to the party? Did Grandmother not deserve their attendance? If they were not sulking during the event, did they seem to enjoy the food and social aspects of the party?

Since you don't have to clear the invitees list with your guests, she could just choose to stay away and miss the pleasant event altogether next time.

Joy


----------



## conniesews (Jul 16, 2011)

Good Morning from New Hampshire. It is still in the 90's here and too hot for me. I could not work the Farmer's Market on Thurs because of the heat. I am asking for prayers today for my little boy Jay who is six. He had a frightful experience last Sunday and was rushed to the hospital. He was white as a sheet, and had an awful headache. The doctor's said it wasn't meningitis but weren't sure of what it was. They said the symptoms were the same as head injury symptoms. He had no head injury. We saw his pediatrian yesterday and got a referral for a neoroligist(spelling) whenin the next week or so. The reason I have this child is because he was deglected as an infant because of drug use by his parents. His skull is misformed slightly. Anyway, he has had a tough time in school because of the headaches which lead him to sleep for 2 hours, even in the principles office, on the floor. I know this is not a behavior problem. Thanks for letting me vent and for being there for all of us. Thanks Sam for hosting again. I am with you all everyday even when you do not hear from me. God Bless.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I will keep you and your son in my prayers.


conniesews said:


> Good Morning from New Hampshire. It is still in the 90's here and too hot for me. I could not work the Farmer's Market on Thurs because of the heat. I am asking for prayers today for my little boy Jay who is six. He had a frightful experience last Sunday and was rushed to the hospital. He was white as a sheet, and had an awful headache. The doctor's said it wasn't meningitis but weren't sure of what it was. They said the symptoms were the same as head injury symptoms. He had no head injury. We saw his pediatrian yesterday and got a referral for a neoroligist(spelling) whenin the next week or so. The reason I have this child is because he was deglected as an infant because of drug use by his parents. His skull is misformed slightly. Anyway, he has had a tough time in school because of the headaches which lead him to sleep for 2 hours, even in the principles office, on the floor. I know this is not a behavior problem. Thanks for letting me vent and for being there for all of us. Thanks Sam for hosting again. I am with you all everyday even when you do not hear from me. God Bless.


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

conniesews said:


> Good Morning from New Hampshire. It is still in the 90's here and too hot for me. I could not work the Farmer's Market on Thurs because of the heat. I am asking for prayers today for my little boy Jay who is six. He had a frightful experience last Sunday and was rushed to the hospital. He was white as a sheet, and had an awful headache. The doctor's said it wasn't meningitis but weren't sure of what it was. They said the symptoms were the same as head injury symptoms. He had no head injury. We saw his pediatrian yesterday and got a referral for a neoroligist(spelling) whenin the next week or so. The reason I have this child is because he was deglected as an infant because of drug use by his parents. His skull is misformed slightly. Anyway, he has had a tough time in school because of the headaches which lead him to sleep for 2 hours, even in the principles office, on the floor. I know this is not a behavior problem. Thanks for letting me vent and for being there for all of us. Thanks Sam for hosting again. I am with you all everyday even when you do not hear from me. God Bless.


Oh, the poor little guy. I will keep him and you in my prayers and hope the drs can figure out what is going on.


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Needleme said:
> 
> 
> > preston said:
> ...


Maybe it's the English teacher in me coming out; but, if they were that eager to see the young guys who had to work, why did she have to ''force'' them to come to the party? Did Grandmother not deserve their attendance? If they were not sulking during the event, did they seem to enjoy the food and social aspects of the party?

Since you don't have to clear the invitees list with your guests, she could just choose to stay away and miss the pleasant event altogether next time.

Joy[/quote]

That is what surprised me-- they seemed to have a good time and we were paying attention to them and asking them about school and their activities. They weren't sulking at all!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Angel_48 said:


> Wonderful recipes, I bet the blackened redfish recipe would be great on Chicken thigh fillets pounded to be a bit flatter, the excess fat removed. I do not have a cast iron frying pan or a BBQ but I have a great griller and a very good non-stick pan. I wonder how it would be in that?
> 
> Thanks for the recipes, my first time in the tea party.


Welcome to the TP. You will find both Althea and myself here regularly.


----------



## olbiddy (Feb 27, 2012)

Thank you for those interesting recipes, Preston. I'm always looking for different things to do with fish!
I am a bit envious of you good people in the northern hemisphere at the moment, all that warm weather!
We are suffering one of the coldest winters for a long time; it is really the season for layering of clothes, like all of them at once!
Wouldn't it be nice if we could push a little of the cold in your direction, and you, in return, push a bit of your warm to us, then we could all enjoy nice, mild weather.
I suppose, in a few months, I will be complaining about it being too hot here! 
This Tea Party looks like it could be interesting and fun; I didn't know about it until it was mentioned at a local gathering of a few KP members, and I decided to see what it was all about. These are my first comments! Please let me know if I talk too much, I have been known to in the past!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning, everyone! Good choice of recipes, Sam! I love to collect those spice blend recipes - they're very expensive to buy. And love peaches! 

I just haven't been able to keep up with all the TP posts the last couple of weeks, but I'm doing the best I can. 

My thoughts and prayers for those of you in pain. We had a slight health scare in our family recently. My DD had to have a bone scan because the doctor found a problem with her spine. She told DD that the worst case scenario would be bone cancer. I wonder what is wrong with doctors who scare patients like that "before" they have the scan. Turned out it was just a little arthritis. But we said a lot of prayers while we were waiting for the results. 

Have a couple of projects on the needles. My kitten is finally at the age where she sleeps more and I can knit again. Making a boy's pullover sweater from the Knit for Kids charity website - very simple. The other project is a poncho for me using a tan/blue blend boucle - thought it would go well with blue jeans and a tan or blue long sleeve mock turtleneck in the Fall. I had bought a black and gray poncho last year and got so many compliments on it, I thought this time I'll make one myself. Also, made a couple of crocheted scrunchies for my 16-year-old GD who has beautiful long hair. Knowing teenagers, she may not wear them, but it's OK because they didn't take much time.

Looking forward to more recipes, patterns, pictures, and stimulating conversation this week. Anyone have a vacation (taken or planned) that they can tell us about?

Sam, as I've said before, you're a super host. :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

conniesews said:


> Good Morning from New Hampshire. It is still in the 90's here and too hot for me. I could not work the Farmer's Market on Thurs because of the heat. I am asking for prayers today for my little boy Jay who is six. He had a frightful experience last Sunday and was rushed to the hospital. He was white as a sheet, and had an awful headache. The doctor's said it wasn't meningitis but weren't sure of what it was. They said the symptoms were the same as head injury symptoms. He had no head injury. We saw his pediatrian yesterday and got a referral for a neoroligist(spelling) whenin the next week or so. The reason I have this child is because he was deglected as an infant because of drug use by his parents. His skull is misformed slightly. Anyway, he has had a tough time in school because of the headaches which lead him to sleep for 2 hours, even in the principles office, on the floor. I know this is not a behavior problem. Thanks for letting me vent and for being there for all of us. Thanks Sam for hosting again. I am with you all everyday even when you do not hear from me. God Bless.


Keeping you and yours in our prayers...it is a blessing that you found each other in whatever way that it happened. I'm sure he will bring much light and love into your life.


----------



## northampton (Jul 12, 2012)

WILL REMEMBER YOU BOTH IN MY PRAYERS NORTHAMPTON


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

preston said:


> sandy - i've been watching your temps - you haven't had much summer yet.
> 
> i love peaches to - in any form.
> 
> ...


Sam, you should be in Weatherford Texas today. It is the annual Peach Festival. It is only one day and all of the peaches are grown in and around Weatherford. They are sooooo good and sweet and juicy. Anyone who loves peaches needs to plan on coming down next year. The only problem is that it is so hot you can't breathe here. And, it is so dry. We need rain here so badly. Hope everyone is enjoying the tea party and that you have a safe and happy weekend.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Marianne818
I am currently trying to knit with the eyelash yarn making a bear from Gypsycream. I've only had to tink a few stitches so far so not hating the yarn just yet. I've heard so many horror stories I've really been afraid of this yarn. :lol:
We had a light dinner tonight said:


> Gypseyqueens bears are great. I have knitted a bunny and half a bear but not put any together yet.
> While the eyelash yarns can be hard to work with they are also forgiving. As she says in her patterns if you are a stitch or 2 out it doesn't matter. Small mistakes don't show and therefore can be left!
> Maybe you will get out in your truch for a few days soon.
> 
> ...


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

conniesews said:


> Good Morning from New Hampshire. It is still in the 90's here and too hot for me. I could not work the Farmer's Market on Thurs because of the heat. I am asking for prayers today for my little boy Jay who is six. He had a frightful experience last Sunday and was rushed to the hospital. He was white as a sheet, and had an awful headache. The doctor's said it wasn't meningitis but weren't sure of what it was. They said the symptoms were the same as head injury symptoms. He had no head injury. We saw his pediatrian yesterday and got a referral for a neoroligist(spelling) whenin the next week or so. The reason I have this child is because he was deglected as an infant because of drug use by his parents. His skull is misformed slightly. Anyway, he has had a tough time in school because of the headaches which lead him to sleep for 2 hours, even in the principles office, on the floor. I know this is not a behavior problem. Thanks for letting me vent and for being there for all of us. Thanks Sam for hosting again. I am with you all everyday even when you do not hear from me. God Bless.


You are both in my thoughts.


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

olbiddy said:


> Thank you for those interesting recipes, Preston. I'm always looking for different things to do with fish!
> I am a bit envious of you good people in the northern hemisphere at the moment, all that warm weather!
> We are suffering one of the coldest winters for a long time; it is really the season for layering of clothes, like all of them at once!
> Wouldn't it be nice if we could push a little of the cold in your direction, and you, in return, push a bit of your warm to us, then we could all enjoy nice, mild weather.
> ...


Welcome Olbiddy, no problem here about talking to much.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Welcome Angel 48, give the griller a try, I bet that would work great!
> 
> Sam, love the peach recipe ;-) I hope to score a bushel of peaches tomorrow at the Farmers Market, also hope to get another 2 or 3 dozen ears of corn, with the drought out in corn country the prices are going to go pretty high. I use a lot of corn in my soups in the winter so want to get a bunch in the freezer while I can afford it.
> 
> ...


Marianne, glad your mum's doing better. Was that film good, it's one I fancy seeing. 
You're lucky to be able to tink the eyelash wool, I usually don't bother as it really doesn't show mistakes. One time I was half way along a purl row when I realised I wasn't purling, but knitting - didn't go back, just changed to knit and went on, could you see it?....no! It's tricky to knit with, but great when you sew it up, as it doesn't show any stitches. Post a picture when you finish. You said it was for a Christmas present........... bet you don't want to part with him/her when you're done! :lol:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

olbiddy said:


> Thank you for those interesting recipes, Preston. I'm always looking for different things to do with fish!
> I am a bit envious of you good people in the northern hemisphere at the moment, all that warm weather!
> We are suffering one of the coldest winters for a long time; it is really the season for layering of clothes, like all of them at once!
> Wouldn't it be nice if we could push a little of the cold in your direction, and you, in return, push a bit of your warm to us, then we could all enjoy nice, mild weather.
> ...


 :lol: :lol: I don't think anyone has ever complained about another talking too much in this group :!: If they have I'm probably at the top of the list ;-) So, Welcome and come back often and chat away, we love learning from others here, share lots


----------



## northampton (Jul 12, 2012)

WELL IT IS POURING WITH RAIN HERE AGAIN ABOUT THE MIDDLE OF GB WILL HAVE TO BRAVE IT SOON NEED ANIMAL FEED.
SON HOME AT MOMENT PLAYING ON COMPUTER FARMING WHICH HE DOES AS A JOB 12 DAYS OUT OF 14.
SUZANNE NORTHAMPTON


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

settleg said:


> Dinner tonight was a real hoot. The local chic fil a had free dinners for anyone who came dressed as a cow. Feeling adventurous and foolish the 5 grandkids, youngest daughter, her friend, DH and yours truly donned black spots, ears and tails and "moo-sied" up to the local trough, er Chik-Fil-A. It was lots of fun with quite a crowd of young and old all dressed as cows. Try not to do the fast food stuff much but this was so much fun.


That must have been a moo-ving experience, do you have any udder ones planned? (Sorry!  )


----------



## northampton (Jul 12, 2012)

I ONLY HAVE GUNIEA PIGS CATS AND DOGS AND BORROW MY NEIGHBOURS CHICKENS
SUZANNE


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Needleme said:


> Ticked off at my sister. Last weekend I hosted a BBQ for my mom and sister#1's birthdays. We marinated Tri- tip and chicken, wrapped and BBQ'd corn on the cob, made cupcake lasagnas. Others brought salad and bread and we got a nice ice cream cake for dessert.
> My college-aged sons work in entry-level summer jobs for their spending and school money and they were not able to get the night off. It was still a lovely meal and night.
> So last night, a week later, my sister #2 emails me to please communicate better the next time I have a party, as her children were expecting to see their cousins and if they weren't going to be there, she wouldn't have "forced" ( her words) them to come. I felt like my hospitality was smacked right back in my face. Or am I being too thin-skinned?


No, you're quite right to be annoyed IMHO.


----------



## Ann Heistad (Jan 18, 2012)

Please don't put that non-stick pan on the griller, the heat is too much for the coating on the surface and you may get some toxins releasing into your food.


----------



## Ann Heistad (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks so much for sharing your wonderful attitude and recipes Sam. We too are experiencing high temperatures between 30-39 degrees Celcius here in the high desert of Canada.


----------



## olbiddy (Feb 27, 2012)

Thank you for the welcomes, much appreciated.
I am sitting, all rugged up by the fire, laptop on my "stable table", listening to the rain on the roof.
Reading and commenting on KP whilst I should be knitting my grandson's scarf, which has been promised for Wednesday.
Should make it!


----------



## Waterford Girl (Mar 10, 2012)

The recipe for the peaches sounds really great. Will use it for our embroidery guild


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Marianne, what great news about your Mom's comeback. You must be thrilled!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KatyNora said:



> [
> 
> Welcome to the tea party, Angel. We certainly are getting quite a large contingent from the Adelaide area. Did one of the other gals there point you to us, or did you find us by luck? Join in often and feel free to share what you're working on, or your favorite recipes, or whatever strikes your fancy.


Don't know if she picked it up but Althea and I sure did talk about the TP on Thursday! And maybe you have had a response before mine.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Sam, I remember when we drove through Sedro Wooley once on our way to the Cascade Mts. What a strange name for a town - do you know how the name originated?


----------



## northampton (Jul 12, 2012)

I NED TO GET A WAISTCOAT FINISHED FOR MUY FRIENDS BIRTHDAY ON WEDNESDAY HAVE DONE 2 FRONTS BUT NEED TO PICK UP OVER 400 STICHES FOR BAND
SUZANNE


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

conniesews said:


> Good Morning from New Hampshire. It is still in the 90's here and too hot for me. I could not work the Farmer's Market on Thurs because of the heat. I am asking for prayers today for my little boy Jay who is six. He had a frightful experience last Sunday and was rushed to the hospital. He was white as a sheet, and had an awful headache. The doctor's said it wasn't meningitis but weren't sure of what it was. They said the symptoms were the same as head injury symptoms. He had no head injury. We saw his pediatrian yesterday and got a referral for a neoroligist(spelling) whenin the next week or so. The reason I have this child is because he was deglected as an infant because of drug use by his parents. His skull is misformed slightly. Anyway, he has had a tough time in school because of the headaches which lead him to sleep for 2 hours, even in the principles office, on the floor. I know this is not a behavior problem. Thanks for letting me vent and for being there for all of us. Thanks Sam for hosting again. I am with you all everyday even when you do not hear from me. God Bless.


Oh poor wee soul! Hope they find out what's wrong soon. Sounds as though he has a great champion in you. :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

olbiddy said:


> Thank you for those interesting recipes, Preston. I'm always looking for different things to do with fish!
> I am a bit envious of you good people in the northern hemisphere at the moment, all that warm weather!
> We are suffering one of the coldest winters for a long time; it is really the season for layering of clothes, like all of them at once!
> Wouldn't it be nice if we could push a little of the cold in your direction, and you, in return, push a bit of your warm to us, then we could all enjoy nice, mild weather.
> ...


Around here we all 'talk too much'! It's a common failing we all enjoy. :lol:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Joe P. the Prayer of Jabez is such a wonderful prayer to know and to pray. There are books written on this prayer. For anyone who would like to see what we are talking about it is found in I Chronicles 4:10.

Connie, you have blessed me with your story of Jay in the past. Praying for this darling little grandson of yours! I would pray that he finds relief from his headaches and that the doctors are able to find the solution.

Sam, the spice ingredient coating for the fish sounds absolutely wonderful. I am thinking of doing this up. I would coat the fish and then let it set overnight in the fridge. Fry it up the next day. I looked up the redfish as I was not quite familiar with the term and it is so simple -- it can be any fish with pink/red flesh like snapper, rainbow trout, sockeye salmon, etc. Love my rainbow trout and sockeye salmon!!!

Welcome to all the newcomers!! We are a friendly bunch and love to talk and talk and cook and talk and eat and, oh yah, once in a while we knit too!!! haha, we have fun. Do join us as often as you can.

It is way too hot and humid outside to breathe for me. I would love to go to mass this morning, but I am afraid that I would not survive the air outside. Take care everyone and chat with you later.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Conniesews, my prayers are with you. When our older son was growing up, he used to have such awful headaches occasionally that he had to leave the table midway through his meal and go to sleep. The pediatrician never knew what the problem was, but put him on Dilantin, which is for seizures (which he never had). Anyway, just to set your mind at ease, he outgrew the headaches, was a good student, and became a software engineer. So try not to worry about your boy!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Looking forward to more recipes, patterns, pictures, and stimulating conversation this week. Anyone have a vacation (taken or planned) that they can tell us about?
> 
> Sam, as I've said before, you're a super host. :thumbup:


We're off on a cruise in September to celebrate me becoming twenty, twenty, twenty, as Dave would say. It leaves from Venice and sails through the Adriatic Sea to Greece. Really looking forward to it.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

KateB said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > Looking forward to more recipes, patterns, pictures, and stimulating conversation this week. Anyone have a vacation (taken or planned) that they can tell us about?
> ...


And we do expect wonderful pictures and all the news of what is going on when you are on your cruise! Do you plan on taking your knitting with you? would be lovely to sit on the deck and knit! How many days are you cruising?
:-D


----------



## northampton (Jul 12, 2012)

LUCKY YOU HAD A LONG WEEKEND IN FRANCE NEAR RYON? WITH SISTERS AND FRIENDS GOOD FUN FOR MUY SAME BIRTHDAY AS YOU SUZANNE


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Peanut Butter Graham No-Bake Thumbprint Cookies

No oven is needed for these thumbprint cookies. Fill the sweet and salty peanut butter cookies with your favorite jam for a quick and easy no-bake treat.

Makes 2 1/2 dozen cookies

Prep time: 20 minutes

Cook time: n/a

2 cups graham cracker crumbs
1 cup peanut butter
3/4 cup honey
Jam, jelly, or preserves (any flavor)

In a medium mixing bowl, mix the graham cracker crumbs, peanut butter, and honey until mixed well. Roll the dough into 1-inch balls, then flatten slightly and make a thumbprint in the center of each. Fill each cookie with jam. For a firm cookie, refrigerate 1 to 2 hours until set.

I found this recipe on Little Bitty Bakes, made it yesterday and it is a hit with my Mom and roommate ;-) What I loved is that I don't have to heat the house with the oven, makes it even better! :lol:


----------



## oddball (Jun 10, 2012)

StellaK said:


> Happy to see the start of a new tea party. Peaches are my favorite fruit. They have been available in the stores for about a month now but have been tasteless. Now we are getting local peaches.
> I am hoping for a cooler week. We have had two days this week of 108F, yesterday and Monday. Our highest temp ever here is 111F but 108 is enough.


Over here in the UK the peaches and nectarines ars also now tasting delicious. My DD aged 19 will only eat nectarines now as she likens eating a peach to "like eating a rat" (charming). Have suggested peeling but still rather not 
It's still rather cool here, hoping for better weather next week when the schools start their holidays.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > DorisT said:
> ...


I will take pictures and report back! :lol: We have 2 days in Venice and then cruise for 7 days. Don't think I'll take the knitting with me, hope to be too busy!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

olbiddy said:


> I suppose, in a few months, I will be complaining about it being too hot here!
> This Tea Party looks like it could be interesting and fun; I didn't know about it until it was mentioned at a local gathering of a few KP members, and I decided to see what it was all about. These are my first comments! Please let me know if I talk too much, I have been known to in the past!


Welcome to the TP.
I know I will be complaining in a few months so when I am tempted to complain I remember. 
Coming back from Goolwa today the road between Golwa and Strthalbyn was very wet with water over the road in quite a few places. Heading into Strath in one place we had an audience watching everyone going through the water- though I should have given the royal wave. Seemed to be raining all night. ANd then by the time we got here no rain. My husband asked me how much it rained at the football- and I had to admit no rain at all.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Thank you all for the replies about Mom, it is such a welcome reprieve for all of us here. She is even talking about going with us to the "city" for our shopping trip. She hasn't been able to go for several months so this will make the trip even more enjoyable as we will have her with us instead of wondering what to bring home she can pick out her own "surprise" gift. 
The movie was really great, the emotions it brought were shared with all of us. Mom managed to stay awake through the entire show which was a major accomplishment for her! We will try to have a movie night more often or an afternoon matinee might work out a bit better. 
Glad to see so many friends on this morning.. have missed those that have been away and welcome all that are new to us. 
Prayers for those that are in need and of course continuing prayers for all my TP friends. 
Hugs to all ;-)


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

preston said:


> welcome to the tea party sam0767 - come sit for a spell - join us often - we like lots of voices in our conversations.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Thank you Sam. I do pop in from time to time to see how and whaat everyone is up to. Sitting here ewith my 2nd cup of coffee and seeing the sun shine. It is 9:00 am and my dog is going psycho with a little squirrl on my patio (let the games begin with her and the squirrl) and wishing/hoping for rain today. I live in Mi and the rain has by passed us and came down on Detroit and countys down that way flooding and people with out power. Me???All I want is a good garden style rain for more than 5-15 min with out all the noise and commotion. Just rain. :-( :-( :-(


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Hi Everyone from Wisconsin. We had our first rain in weeks today. It was steady for a couple of hours--not nearly enough but at least something to help our brown grass and distressed trees and bushes.
> 
> I love peaches though most of what we get here are dry and mealy. Nectarines have been good so I usually substitute those instead.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear someone in this state has gotten a little rain. We up here sure could use some. Farmers crops are in such a bad state. Farmer's markets are suffering too. Not much to pick from and what is there is very small in size. 
Glad for the garden we planted this year, as watered ever other day. So should have at least some. Birds and animals are suffering too. Had a Racoon knock over bird bath to get water. Some animal ate two ripe tomatoes. 
Thanks Sam for recipes. Hope all who are feeling poorly get better.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Peanut Butter Graham No-Bake Thumbprint Cookies
> 
> No oven is needed for these thumbprint cookies. Fill the sweet and salty peanut butter cookies with your favorite jam for a quick and easy no-bake treat.
> 
> ...


Thank you perfect for making with the hot weather up here.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Hello, Cindy M!  We're going to be in Appleton in September and I was planning to post a message asking if anyone on KP is from there. Then I spotted your location! Are there any "don't miss" things we should plan to see? Besides Door County??


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

O.k. this is my last post sure their are others who would like to get on, and post here too.
But Sam you are making me drool with your Peach recipe.

Peach ice Cream,not the kind in store but fresh Peach ice cream from down South. They sure know how to make it, rich and creamy.
Oh to be down there right now.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Olbiddy, welcome to the TP, so glad you came. Don't worry, you can't talk to much here, we enjoy it too much. 

Conniesews, so sorry about you little boy, I sure hope and pray they find the cause and come up with a solution soon, poor thing. That has to be so hard on his little body and your heart and mind with the worry of it. 

Well, it's 7:43am and I'm on my second cup of coffee thinking I probably need to try to finish organizing my craft room. Yay, in this house I have my craft room back!!! It's all out of boxes but it sure looks like a tornado went through there, I don't think there's a spot without something waiting to be organized and put away. Well, I'd best get too it I guess, since I'm all caught up here I really don't have a good excuse to just sit. See you all later and hope everyone has a great day/afternoon/night/ or tomorrow depending on where you are. 
Hugs.


----------



## barbtobias2012 (May 8, 2012)

Sounds magnificent--and we are driving to the local fruit stand today to pick up peaches. Thank you! We'll try it this evening.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Good Saturday morning--I'm a bit late arriving this week, a bit too late for "fashionably," but I am here now and glad to join you! I've made it about halfway to caught up...will comment here and then read the rest.



conniesews said:


> I am asking for prayers today for my little boy Jay who is six.


And you shall have them.

Lisa, sorry to hear you are still having headaches; I have been very lucky in that I have avoided migraines for quite some time now (knock wood). And I hope all turns out well with your mom.

Needleme, I'm glad you are choosing to embrace the spirit of the occasion and your own enjoyment.



Cindy M said:


> I'm looking at your blackening recipe and thinking catfish. I think I know where I can get some catfish fillets. If not, it's a good excuse to go fishing. I know of a murky lake with a lot of nice cats. Not on any of the fishing maps, either. Road trip!


When are we going fishing?! :mrgreen: I love catfish--catching and eating.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

http://news.yahoo.com/photos/farmer-plants-heart-shaped-meadow-for-late-wife-slideshow/heart-field-photo-1342197970.html

An interesting piece.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

http://delightmakers.com/news/wild-elephants-gather-inexplicably-mourn-death-of-elephant-whisperer/

A wonderful piece. Someone forwarded the notice of the guy's death and then I googled and found some more. I'm halfway through his first book, Babylon's ark, and recommend it to anyone interested in animals.


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

Peaches are beginning to show up in the stores. I have a peasant dish here called 
Peach Clafoutis
3 tbsp sugar	
3 cups thinly sliced peaches
1 cup milk	
1 cup light cream
3 eggs
¼ cup flour
½ t salt
5 tbsp sugar
1 t vanilla
½ t almost extract
Cinnamon
Powdered sugar
Butter 1-1/2 quart shallow baking dish. Sprinkle three tbsp sugar over bottom. Arrange peaches on top of sugar.
Do not mix together but in blender combine milk, cream, eggs, flour and salt  blend for two minutes.
Add the five tbsp sugar, vanilla, almond extract, and blend for a few seconds. 
Pour over fruit. Sprinkle top with cinnamon.
Bake at 375 degrees for 50 minutes. Remove from over, sprinkle with powdered sugar. Serve while still warm with additional cream (Id opt for eagle brand right out of the can) if desired. Yields eight servings. 

SAM, You must be an Angel because why else would you be ging us these heavenly dishes!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Needleme....sounds like your sister was trying to remove some of the uneasiness she felt for making her kids come with her. Whether your kids were unable to attend (understandably so), the kids should have been there for their Grandma's birthday party....so sister #2 can't get off the hook by blaming you.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

conniesews - prayers and good wishes for both you and Jay. God Bless.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Good morning everyone! Connie I am sending prayers for you and Jay. I hope the neurologists find something treatable soon.

As promised I looked up the recipe online for the cherries.


Fresh Cherry Clafouti

This simple French country dessert combines a delicious batter and fresh cherries.

Ingredients:

*1/2 cup flour
*4 tablespoons sugar
*1/4 teaspoon salt
*2 large eggs
*3/4 cup milk
*1/2 teaspoon vanilla extract
*1 tablespoon butter
*1 pound fresh cherries, pitted and cut in half whipped cream

Directions:

1. Preheat oven to 350ºF.
2. Place flour, 2 tablespoons sugar, salt, eggs, milk and vanilla in a food processor. Pulse mixture, scraping down sides of bowl as needed until smooth. Leave in the food processor bowl.
3. Melt butter in microwave. Pour butter into a 9" nonstick oven proof skillet or deep dish pie pan, coating inside well. Add the cherries, and place in the oven for 3 minutes. Remove from oven, and stir to coat cherries with butter.
4. Sprinkle cherries with remaining 2 tablespoons sugar. Place back in the oven for 2 more minutes to dissolve sugar.
5. Pour batter over cherries. Return to oven and bake without opening oven for about 20 minutes, until set and light brown.
6. Serve with whipped cream.

Here's the website for the recipe: fredmeyer.com/weeklyrecipe

Now I will look up my recipe for the peach pie that is becoming my favorite and a real crowd pleaser.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

oddball said:


> Over here in the UK the peaches and nectarines ars also now tasting delicious. My DD aged 19 will only eat nectarines now as she likens eating a peach to "like eating a rat" (charming). Have suggested peeling but still rather not.


My kids didn't like the fuzz, either, so I'd peel the peaches, cut them up, and tell the kids they were nectarines! Ha ha. I love both, and we've been seeing some in the stores. I miss my tree!



Marianne818 said:


> Thank you all for the replies about Mom, it is such a welcome reprieve for all of us here. She is even talking about going with us to the "city" for our shopping trip. She hasn't been able to go for several months so this will make the trip even more enjoyable as we will have her with us instead of wondering what to bring home she can pick out her own "surprise" gift.
> 
> Glad to see so many friends on this morning.. have missed those that have been away and welcome all that are new to us.


Yay for mom! I hope she continues to get stronger and that you have lots of great trips in your future.



theyarnlady said:


> O.k. this is my last post sure their are others who would like to get on, and post here too.


Yarnlady, the more the merrier--don't worry about a thing!

For my own update, I've knitted about half the baby sweater AND the light bulb has gone on with the charting on the computer (I hope it doesn't burn out and I remember what to do when next I work on it!). But of course, I cannot be sure until the proof shows in the knitting. So I will attempt to match the two when the sweater is done and see what happens.

Today my work schedule changes as we move into the second portion of summer--how is it the middle of July already?! I'm happy with the change, though, as this means I might actually make it to the knitting group meeting this month. Yeah!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

NanGreen said:


> 4:45AM and 71 degrees here in Las Vegas, Nevada, USA. Woke up to drizzles. Last week it was high heat warnings and today it is flood watch. What a change.
> 
> Have a great week.


NanGreen ---- you reminded me of a very eventful vacation. We were there in LasVegas when it flooded - we were trying to get back to our hotel when it started and ended up in 4 feet of water - was like a movie, the water came crashing down from the sides into the street just after we passed. We got to the hotel okay---thankfully, we had a very skilled cab driver and we were in a small van. We saw a lot of stranded people and cars along the way. Definitely, unexpected for a trip to Las Vegas.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

conniesews said:


> Good Morning from New Hampshire. It is still in the 90's here and too hot for me. I could not work the Farmer's Market on Thurs because of the heat. I am asking for prayers today for my little boy Jay who is six. He had a frightful experience last Sunday and was rushed to the hospital. He was white as a sheet, and had an awful headache. The doctor's said it wasn't meningitis but weren't sure of what it was. They said the symptoms were the same as head injury symptoms. He had no head injury. We saw his pediatrian yesterday and got a referral for a neoroligist(spelling) whenin the next week or so. The reason I have this child is because he was deglected as an infant because of drug use by his parents. His skull is misformed slightly. Anyway, he has had a tough time in school because of the headaches which lead him to sleep for 2 hours, even in the principles office, on the floor. I know this is not a behavior problem. Thanks for letting me vent and for being there for all of us. Thanks Sam for hosting again. I am with you all everyday even when you do not hear from me. God Bless.


I hope you get the answer to the problem.it is always easier to know what you are dealing as opposed to the unknown. Please keep us posted. Sending positive thoughts your way.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Another beautiful morning on Vancouver Island. Lots of fork lightning last night which is very unusual for us (more likely to get sheet lightning, if anything). We're in the midst of our annual Summerfest Celebrations - downtown streets are closed to traffic, lots of music, entertainment, kid's activities and small rides - and best of all most of it is free to the public.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> settleg said:
> 
> 
> > Dinner tonight was a real hoot. The local chic fil a had free dinners for anyone who came dressed as a cow. Feeling adventurous and foolish the 5 grandkids, youngest daughter, her friend, DH and yours truly donned black spots, ears and tails and "moo-sied" up to the local trough, er Chik-Fil-A. It was lots of fun with quite a crowd of young and old all dressed as cows. Try not to do the fast food stuff much but this was so much fun.
> ...


Oh, KateB....should we get this going??? I wonder if they served cow pies for dessert?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > Looking forward to more recipes, patterns, pictures, and stimulating conversation this week. Anyone have a vacation (taken or planned) that they can tell us about?
> ...


That may be the same cruise my daughter just was on with Norwegian American cruiselines. She flew into Venice and then to Greece. She loved it!!! Have a great time and an early Happy Birthday!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Hello, Cindy M! We're going to be in Appleton in September and I was planning to post a message asking if anyone on KP is from there. Then I spotted your location! Are there any "don't miss" things we should plan to see? Besides Door County??


DorisT - if you haven't been to Door County before, you'll soon find out that there is plenty to do there---I love it there and September should be beautiful. Be sure to get some Honeycrisp apples while you're there.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm of French descent and somewhat of a "foodie" and am embarrassed to admit that I'd never heard of clafoutis and had to go "Google" it. The first thing that came up was a recipe from Julia Child....so you know it has to be a fabulous dish!! Can't wait to try it. Thanks, Sam, for the recipe and for expanding my baking horizons....I'm ready to try this will any fruit. I'm not sure if the sour cherry pie is made with Michigan/Wisconsin tart cherries, but think this dish would be wonderful made from them.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Conniesews: Many prayers and best wishes for you and Jay. The area of neuroscience seems to be making great leaps in their discoveries and am very hopeful that they will find what's going on.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

angel - a brit by the name of fireballdave startd the tea party over a year ago as a virtual tea party where we could come together from all parts of the world - share recipes - talk knitting - and noncontraversial conversations. everything was to be light and airy as in a parlor having tea with friends. it began as a weekend party and has morphed into what you see today. i became host when dave could no longer do it.

we are believers in "the more the merrier" and so welcome you as often as you would like. share a favorite recipe or pictures of your knitting prowess - stories of your family if you care to share. i think you will find us unjudgemental and accepting of most anything.

hope this helps you understand.

sam



Angel_48 said:


> Thank you so much for the welcome. I am loving the Tea Party its a great place, I do have a couple of questions though, what is the Tea Party about and how did it start? Gosh I hope this question isn't stupid. The other question was are pictures allowed?


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

nancy - welcome to the tea party - so glad you joined us - don't forget us when you move to florida. we have quite a few knitters in florida so maybe you could find some and have a minny tea party there. join in often - we would love to hear from you.

sam


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

old chook - i'm looking for the buckets - gathering up some sunshine to send to you. thanks for joining in the tea party - new voices always add so much to our conversation - come often and sit a spell.

sam



ole chook said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> > Good heavens  its Friday already. We are halfway through the summer. Sometimes I think it would be nice to live in perpetual summer.
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

grandma - i remember a few thunder storms when i lived in seattle - everyone was so amazed - like they had never heard it before. here in northwest onio it will thunder sometimes when it is snowing - really strange.

hope you join us often - haven't seen you lately at the tea party - join us and sit a spell.

sam



Grandma M said:


> Talk about weather changes. We had a bit of thunderstorm
> in Seattle yesterday. That is a very rare ocurrance. We thought at first the air planes from near by Boeing Field were making test flights. But then came rain bouncing down very hard which is unusual here in the NW. But it only lasted about a 1/2 hr. and now we are back to normal.
> Almost forgot what a thunderstorm sounded like.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

patocenizo - thanks for the info - and thanks for joining in the tea party -- i hope you will come often and stay late - tea parties are supposed to have lots of chatter.

sam



patocenizo said:


> Good morning Sam...it's also Bastille Day! A day for escargots, baguettes, Brie and other delightful French Cheeses and of course some wine to wash them down with. My DH and I will be going to a brasserie tonight and checking out the Tour De France since he is an avid cyclist and remembering the wonderful vacations we have spent in France. Here in So. Cal., it has been humid and hopefully that will end soon, for a while that is. Thanks for the recipes I love peaches and they are so sweet this time of the year.


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

Sandy said:


> Sam right after read your recipe for the Peach Clafoutis, I was looking at the sale ads for FredMeyer and on the front page by the cherries ad there was a dessert idea (I haven't looked it up yet but I will) for Fresh Cherry Calfouti. I also have a luscious recipe for a peach pie that I will look up in the morning as I'm going to go in and get some sleep for a while. See you all in the morning with recipes!


Is there a kitchen tool to remove the pits from the cherries?


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

northhampton - there can be too much of a good thing - wish you could share some of it with us - defiance county where i live is in catastrophic drought - most farmers are below the break even point - some will reap nothing.

also i want to welcome you to the tea party - our hope is that you will like us enough to come often and join in the conversation - we like to share recipes - goings on in our life and family and of course knitting.

sam



northampton said:


> IF YOU WANT RAIN YOU NEED TO COME TO GREAT BRITAIN WE HASVE NOT HAD A DAY WITHOUT A LOT OF RAIN SINCE APRIL
> NORTHAMPTON


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

nan - lucky you to get a new yarn store - hope it is a really good one.

thanks for joining in the tea party - there are some others from las vegas here so join right in - the more often the better.

sam



NanGreen said:


> 4:45AM and 71 degrees here in Las Vegas, Nevada, USA. Woke up to drizzles. Last week it was high heat warnings and today it is flood watch. What a change.
> 
> Thanks for the spice recipe. I will try this because I pretty much given up on "Old Bay" which seems too salty.
> 
> ...


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

Fresh Cherry Clafouti

This simple French country dessert combines a delicious batter and fresh cherries.

Ingredients:

*1/2 cup flour
*4 tablespoons sugar
*1/4 teaspoon salt
*2 large eggs
*3/4 cup milk
*1/2 teaspoon vanilla extract
*1 tablespoon butter
*1 pound fresh cherries, pitted and cut in half whipped cream

Directions:

1. Preheat oven to 350ºF.
2. Place flour, 2 tablespoons sugar, salt, eggs, milk and vanilla in a food processor. Pulse mixture, scraping down sides of bowl as needed until smooth. Leave in the food processor bowl.
3. Melt butter in microwave. Pour butter into a 9" nonstick oven proof skillet or deep dish pie pan, coating inside well. Add the cherries, and place in the oven for 3 minutes. Remove from oven, and stir to coat cherries with butter.
4. Sprinkle cherries with remaining 2 tablespoons sugar. Place back in the oven for 2 more minutes to dissolve sugar.
5. Pour batter over cherries. Return to oven and bake without opening oven for about 20 minutes, until set and light brown.
6. Serve with whipped cream.

Here's the website for the recipe: fredmeyer.com/weeklyrecipe

Now I will look up my recipe for the peach pie that is becoming my favorite and a real crowd pleaser.[/quote]

You Guys! I love you all!!! You are the Greatest! Too funny though, wonder if there is a skinny one among us! ((((ggg I used to be a rail. These days the doctor says I am the high side of normal. As long as something about me is normal, I won't complain! Keep those recipes coming!
marilyn


----------



## 3 DaneDogs (Mar 17, 2012)

Hello all, I just saw this tea party and started reading. I see lots of people from my end of the earth here! I'm in Eastern Washington. Must all be checking computers on a Saturday morning. 

The peach recipe sounds wonderful. I made a panna cotta with blueberry sauce last night. It didn't turn out looking like it was supposed to, but the flavor was good. 

Dori Sage, there is such a thing as a cherry pitter that gets screwed to a counter. You throw the cherries into the 'hopper', push a lever, and they get pitted, one by one. It works pretty well if you're going to do lots of cherries, like for jam. If you're only going to do a few cherries, it's messy


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

northampton said:


> IF YOU WANT RAIN YOU NEED TO COME TO GREAT BRITAIN WE HASVE NOT HAD A DAY WITHOUT A LOT OF RAIN SINCE APRIL
> NORTHAMPTON


[/quote]

No fair you guys keeping all that rain to yourselves. ((gg Last week here in Sacramento [Ca] we were in the 100's. I was in Arizona last week [maybe it was the week before[ but it was 110 plus some days. I'd walk outside the hotel just to feel the fresh air and just standing there I would drip. I am suffering from a sun baked brain. All I did last week was crochet my pumpkin lollipop covers [give these lollipop goodies out at Halloween] because they don't take the exertion of thinking.
marilyn


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Stay with it, Suzanne, you will get in finished, I'm sure!!


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm caught up with all the posts and have found my recipe (my kids think that it's a joke) as I have a collection of cookbooks (all on a 6ftx2ft bookcase). I have been known to buy one for just a few chosen recipes. Just like knitting patterns ha ha! The peach pie recipe comes from the Taste of Home-Best Church Supper Recipes.

Peaches 'n' Cream Pie

A layer of fresh peaches helps the silky filling of this crustless pie stand out on a dessert buffet. A sprinkling of cinnamon-sugar makes it extra special.

3/4 cup all-purpose flour
1 package (3 ounces) cook-and-serve vanilla pudding mix
1/2 cup milk
1 egg
1 teaspoon baking powder
1/4 teaspoon salt
4 large fresh peaches, peeled and sliced
1 package (8 ounces) cream cheese, softened
1/2 cup sugar

TOPPING:
2 teaspoons sugar
1/8 to 1/4 teaspoon ground cinnamon

In a large mixing bowl, combine first six ingredients; beat for 2 minutes. Spread into a grease 9-inch pie plate. Arrange peaches over batter to within 1/2 inch of edge.

In a small mixing bowl, beat cream cheese and sugar until smooth; spoon over peaches. Combine sugar and cinnamon; sprinkle over the top. Bake at 350* F for 35 minutes until golden brown around the edge and a toothpick inserted in edge of pie comes out clean. Cool on a wire rack. Refrigerate leftovers.

Yield: 8 servings.

The next recipe, Peach Shortcake is from the Taste of Home-The Market Fresh Cookbook.


Peach Shortcake

2 cups all-purpose flour
2 tablespoons brown sugar
1 tablespoon baking powder
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon ground ginger
1/2 cup cold butter
2/3 cup milk

Filling:
1-1/2 pounds ripe fresh peaches or nectarines, peeled and thinly slices
6 tablespoons brown sugar, divided
1/4 teaspoon ground ginger
1 cup heavy whipping cream
1/4 cup chopped pecans, toasted

1. Combine first five ingredients in a bowl; cut in butter until mixture resembles coarse crumbs. Add milk, stirring only until moistened. Turn onto a lightly floured surface; knead 10 times.

2. Pat evenly into a grease 8-inch round baking pan. Bake at 425* F for 20-25 minutes or until golden brown. Remove from pan to cool on a wire rack.

3. Just before serving, combine peaches, 4 tablespoons brown sugar and ginger. Whip cream with remaining brown sugar until stiff.

4. split shortcake into two layers; place bottom layer on serving platter. Spoon half of the peach mixture over cake; top with half of whip cream. Cover with second layer of cake and remaining peach mixture. Garnish with remaining cream; sprinkle with pecans. 
Yield: 8-10 servings.

I have made both of these recipes and enjoy them as do everyone who has ever eaten them! Enjoy!


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

conniesews - healing energy winging its way to you and your son jay - all of us at the tea party will hold him close in our thoughts and prayers.

join us often connie - and keep us abreast of little jay.

sam



conniesews said:


> Good Morning from New Hampshire. It is still in the 90's here and too hot for me. I could not work the Farmer's Market on Thurs because of the heat. I am asking for prayers today for my little boy Jay who is six. He had a frightful experience last Sunday and was rushed to the hospital. He was white as a sheet, and had an awful headache. The doctor's said it wasn't meningitis but weren't sure of what it was. They said the symptoms were the same as head injury symptoms. He had no head injury. We saw his pediatrian yesterday and got a referral for a neoroligist(spelling) whenin the next week or so. The reason I have this child is because he was deglected as an infant because of drug use by his parents. His skull is misformed slightly. Anyway, he has had a tough time in school because of the headaches which lead him to sleep for 2 hours, even in the principles office, on the floor. I know this is not a behavior problem. Thanks for letting me vent and for being there for all of us. Thanks Sam for hosting again. I am with you all everyday even when you do not hear from me. God Bless.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

olbiddy - you can never tak too much at the tea party - we love having new people join in the conversation. i'm happy you have joined up with some of our oz knitters. now don't be a stranger - we look forward to hearing from you.

sam



olbiddy said:


> Thank you for those interesting recipes, Preston. I'm always looking for different things to do with fish!
> I am a bit envious of you good people in the northern hemisphere at the moment, all that warm weather!
> We are suffering one of the coldest winters for a long time; it is really the season for layering of clothes, like all of them at once!
> Wouldn't it be nice if we could push a little of the cold in your direction, and you, in return, push a bit of your warm to us, then we could all enjoy nice, mild weather.
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

thank you for the kind words doris - appreciate them - i am having a super good time and hope everyone else is too. it should make us all feel good to see so many new members join in - shows what good folk we are.

sounds like you have enough needles going to keep from having idle hands. maybe we could see some pictures of finished projects.

who was it that just finished a hooded scarf using bouche - are you having any trouble with it?

sam



DorisT said:


> Good morning, everyone! Good choice of recipes, Sam! I love to collect those spice blend recipes - they're very expensive to buy. And love peaches!
> 
> I just haven't been able to keep up with all the TP posts the last couple of weeks, but I'm doing the best I can.
> 
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

hope you are eating your fill donnie - eat a couple extra for me.

sam



DonnieK said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> > sandy - i've been watching your temps - you haven't had much summer yet.
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

i hope you got your "rubbing it in" in darowil - good for your team. i always like to see the underdog wipe the floor with the opposition.

sam



darowil said:


> Marianne818
> I am currently trying to knit with the eyelash yarn making a bear from Gypsycream. I've only had to tink a few stitches so far so not hating the yarn just yet. I've heard so many horror stories I've really been afraid of this yarn. :lol:
> We had a light dinner tonight said:
> 
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

suzanne - what is computer farming and how do you make money at it?

sam



northampton said:


> WELL IT IS POURING WITH RAIN HERE AGAIN ABOUT THE MIDDLE OF GB WILL HAVE TO BRAVE IT SOON NEED ANIMAL FEED.
> SON HOME AT MOMENT PLAYING ON COMPUTER FARMING WHICH HE DOES AS A JOB 12 DAYS OUT OF 14.
> SUZANNE NORTHAMPTON


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

good one kate - very good.

sam



KateB said:


> settleg said:
> 
> 
> > Dinner tonight was a real hoot. The local chic fil a had free dinners for anyone who came dressed as a cow. Feeling adventurous and foolish the 5 grandkids, youngest daughter, her friend, DH and yours truly donned black spots, ears and tails and "moo-sied" up to the local trough, er Chik-Fil-A. It was lots of fun with quite a crowd of young and old all dressed as cows. Try not to do the fast food stuff much but this was so much fun.
> ...


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

northampton said:


> WELL IT IS POURING WITH RAIN HERE AGAIN ABOUT THE MIDDLE OF GB WILL HAVE TO BRAVE IT SOON NEED ANIMAL FEED.
> SON HOME AT MOMENT PLAYING ON COMPUTER FARMING WHICH HE DOES AS A JOB 12 DAYS OUT OF 14.
> SUZANNE NORTHAMPTON


Are you in Northampton, MA? I stayed at two B&Bs there last summer, a very good experience.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

HELP PLEASE! Up until yesterday I was having to use my cell phone to read posts. There was a post for a mock crab cake using zucchini and I know I bookmarked it but now can't pull it up. Just bought the zuchhine and really want to make this for dinner tonight. If anyone can send me the recipe I'd be so thankful. Feel free to send it pm if you do find it or just tell me where to find it. Thanking all in advance.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Dori Sage said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > Sam right after read your recipe for the Peach Clafoutis, I was looking at the sale ads for FredMeyer and on the front page by the cherries ad there was a dessert idea (I haven't looked it up yet but I will) for Fresh Cherry Calfouti. I also have a luscious recipe for a peach pie that I will look up in the morning as I'm going to go in and get some sleep for a while. See you all in the morning with recipes!
> ...


Yes you can buy a cherry pitter at any kitchen store (maybe the grocery store carry them too).


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

good to see you again ann - love hearing from you - our temps have been fairly high also - but i am not complaining - cool temps will be here all too soon.

sam



Ann Heistad said:


> Thanks so much for sharing your wonderful attitude and recipes Sam. We too are experiencing high temperatures between 30-39 degrees Celcius here in the high desert of Canada.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

waterford girl - welcome to the tea party - great to hear from you - please show up often - we love to hear you in our conversations.

sam



Waterford Girl said:


> The recipe for the peaches sounds really great. Will use it for our embroidery guild


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

sam0767 said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> > welcome to the tea party sam0767 - come sit for a spell - join us often - we like lots of voices in our conversations.
> ...


My first experience with flooding was decades ago. I was probably living in dearborn, but might still have been in Detroit and i drove in it.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

no - but i will try and find out.

sam



DorisT said:


> Sam, I remember when we drove through Sedro Wooley once on our way to the Cascade Mts. What a strange name for a town - do you know how the name originated?


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

we would love seeing a picture when you are finished.

sam



northampton said:


> I NED TO GET A WAISTCOAT FINISHED FOR MUY FRIENDS BIRTHDAY ON WEDNESDAY HAVE DONE 2 FRONTS BUT NEED TO PICK UP OVER 400 STICHES FOR BAND
> SUZANNE


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

5mmdpns - i'm glad to see you are taking care of yourself - i just turned on the a/c as it was getting too warm in here and i could feel myself working to breathe. i'm especially careful this kind of weather.

i cut the little grandsons hair this morning out on the porch. it's just a buzz as avery says. by the time i was done i was really panting and short of breath - then i noticed it was 100 degrees in my yard and i had been standing in full sun. not smart. feel better now.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Joe P. the Prayer of Jabez is such a wonderful prayer to know and to pray. There are books written on this prayer. For anyone who would like to see what we are talking about it is found in I Chronicles 4:10.
> 
> Connie, you have blessed me with your story of Jay in the past. Praying for this darling little grandson of yours! I would pray that he finds relief from his headaches and that the doctors are able to find the solution.
> 
> ...


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Dori Sage said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > Sam right after read your recipe for the Peach Clafoutis, I was looking at the sale ads for FredMeyer and on the front page by the cherries ad there was a dessert idea (I haven't looked it up yet but I will) for Fresh Cherry Calfouti. I also have a luscious recipe for a peach pie that I will look up in the morning as I'm going to go in and get some sleep for a while. See you all in the morning with recipes!
> ...


Sour cherries are easy to do with a paper clip. Then for the others there is a cheap thing with two rings that go on fingers and a plunger to go through the cherry.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

would you like to take me along to "gofer". i don't take up much room. sounds like a wonderful trip. we will expect a full report with pictures. lol

sam



KateB said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > Looking forward to more recipes, patterns, pictures, and stimulating conversation this week. Anyone have a vacation (taken or planned) that they can tell us about?
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

what a great recipe mairanne - thanks - i agree - this is no weather to turn on the oven. peanut butter - my favorite in case you don't know. lol

sam



Marianne818 said:


> Peanut Butter Graham No-Bake Thumbprint Cookies
> 
> No oven is needed for these thumbprint cookies. Fill the sweet and salty peanut butter cookies with your favorite jam for a quick and easy no-bake treat.
> 
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

preston said:


> suzanne - what is computer farming and how do you make money at it?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


He is likely playing the facebook game called Farmville. FB has many such games for people to play. Basically you create a farm using and trading farm stuff and getting farm stuff from your "neighbourhood farms" (others who are playing farmville). You have to do certain amounts of chores to earn money and points in order to upgrade your farm.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

oddball - welcome to the tea party - we are so happy you decided to join us - the conversation is always better with lots of voices and we especially like heariing new voices. come as often as you can - we would love to see you anytime.

sam



oddball said:


> StellaK said:
> 
> 
> > Happy to see the start of a new tea party. Peaches are my favorite fruit. They have been available in the stores for about a month now but have been tasteless. Now we are getting local peaches.
> ...


----------



## Rachil (Nov 8, 2011)

Happy Tea Party! Missed responding earlier as my pears on my tree ripened and canned pears and made Pear Butter! First time ever! Come winter they will taste so sweet!

I enjoyed your blackened fish. We tried on salmon my husband aught and cooked. Different! 

Have a hat almost done for a nephew and crochet washcloths for a friend! I tip my cup of tea to all!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Sam, the a/c was working way too hard and so I switched it over to the dehumidifier function. It has brought down the humidity to quite the acceptable level for me and now I switch it back. If there is too much humidity in the air, my a/c just freezes up and then it can do anything until I git rid of the humidity. I will stay inside and putter around in the house (putter is a pleasant word for housework and laundry!!! haha).


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

free is good - i was noticing on the news last night they were talking about three or four fests going on in our neck of the woods and they were free also. of course you are going to spend some money since the food, etc are not free. hope you enjoy your summerfest celebration.

sam



west coast kitty said:


> Another beautiful morning on Vancouver Island. Lots of fork lightning last night which is very unusual for us (more likely to get sheet lightning, if anything). We're in the midst of our annual Summerfest Celebrations - downtown streets are closed to traffic, lots of music, entertainment, kid's activities and small rides - and best of all most of it is free to the public.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

i'm with you sam - we could also use an all day all night soaker - doesn't look like we are going to get it though mores the pity.

sam



sam0767 said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> > welcome to the tea party sam0767 - come sit for a spell - join us often - we like lots of voices in our conversations.
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

yarn lady - no no no - don't leave - there are never too many - don't ever think you need to get off so other can post - believe me when i say they will be able to post - we love having you and want to hear from you as often as possible.

i agree with you about the peach ice cream - we used to make homemade ice cream and peach was one of the best..

now remember - don't you leave.

sam



 theyarnlady said:


> O.k. this is my last post sure their are others who would like to get on, and post here too.
> But Sam you are making me drool with your Peach recipe.
> 
> Peach ice Cream,not the kind in store but fresh Peach ice cream from down South. They sure know how to make it, rich and creamy.
> Oh to be down there right now.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

don't overdo poledra - it will all get done.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Olbiddy, welcome to the TP, so glad you came. Don't worry, you can't talk to much here, we enjoy it too much.
> 
> Conniesews, so sorry about you little boy, I sure hope and pray they find the cause and come up with a solution soon, poor thing. That has to be so hard on his little body and your heart and mind with the worry of it.
> 
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

barb - thanks for coming to the tea party - hope you visit us often - we do enjoy new voices - they always add to the conversation.

sam



barbtobias2012 said:


> Sounds magnificent--and we are driving to the local fruit stand today to pick up peaches. Thank you! We'll try it this evening.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> settleg said:
> 
> 
> > Dinner tonight was a real hoot. The local chic fil a had free dinners for anyone who came dressed as a cow. Feeling adventurous and foolish the 5 grandkids, youngest daughter, her friend, DH and yours truly donned black spots, ears and tails and "moo-sied" up to the local trough, er Chik-Fil-A. It was lots of fun with quite a crowd of young and old all dressed as cows. Try not to do the fast food stuff much but this was so much fun.
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

thanks mjs - that was quite a tribute - what a great looking couple they were.

sam



mjs said:


> http://news.yahoo.com/photos/farmer-plants-heart-shaped-meadow-for-late-wife-slideshow/heart-field-photo-1342197970.html
> 
> An interesting piece.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

thanks mjs - that is a definite read for me.

sam



mjs said:


> http://delightmakers.com/news/wild-elephants-gather-inexplicably-mourn-death-of-elephant-whisperer/
> 
> A wonderful piece. Someone forwarded the notice of the guy's death and then I googled and found some more. I'm halfway through his first book, Babylon's ark, and recommend it to anyone interested in animals.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

with a little bit of devil added. lol

sam



Marilyn K. said:


> Peaches are beginning to show up in the stores. I have a peasant dish here called 
> Peach Clafoutis
> 3 tbsp sugar
> 3 cups thinly sliced peaches
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

ooh - this sounds so good - wonder how it would work with sour cherries?

sam



Sandy said:


> Good morning everyone! Connie I am sending prayers for you and Jay. I hope the neurologists find something treatable soon.
> 
> As promised I looked up the recipe online for the cherries.
> 
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

there is such a thing as a cherry pitter that you use with sour cherries - i assume it would work with any cherry. i agree - do not like the seeds but haven't taken the time to seed them by hand.

sam



Dori Sage said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > Sam right after read your recipe for the Peach Clafoutis, I was looking at the sale ads for FredMeyer and on the front page by the cherries ad there was a dessert idea (I haven't looked it up yet but I will) for Fresh Cherry Calfouti. I also have a luscious recipe for a peach pie that I will look up in the morning as I'm going to go in and get some sleep for a while. See you all in the morning with recipes!
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

we all have thin finders marilyn - from all the knitting.

sam



Marilyn K. said:


> Fresh Cherry Clafouti
> 
> This simple French country dessert combines a delicious batter and fresh cherries.
> 
> ...


You Guys! I love you all!!! You are the Greatest! Too funny though, wonder if there is a skinny one among us! ((((ggg I used to be a rail. These days the doctor says I am the high side of normal. As long as something about me is normal, I won't complain! Keep those recipes coming!
marilyn[/quote]


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

3 danedogs -- welcome to the tea party - we have quite a few tea party members from western washington - not sure about eastern washington. we hope you like us and will come often - we sure would like you to - we love new people to join the conversation - much more intersting and new ideas to share.

sam



3 DaneDogs said:


> Hello all, I just saw this tea party and started reading. I see lots of people from my end of the earth here! I'm in Eastern Washington. Must all be checking computers on a Saturday morning.
> 
> The peach recipe sounds wonderful. I made a panna cotta with blueberry sauce last night. It didn't turn out looking like it was supposed to, but the flavor was good.
> 
> Dori Sage, there is such a thing as a cherry pitter that gets screwed to a counter. You throw the cherries into the 'hopper', push a lever, and they get pitted, one by one. It works pretty well if you're going to do lots of cherries, like for jam. If you're only going to do a few cherries, it's messy


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

pictures marilyn - maybe a pattern. we love pictures.

sam



Marilyn K. said:


> northampton said:
> 
> 
> > IF YOU WANT RAIN YOU NEED TO COME TO GREAT BRITAIN WE HASVE NOT HAD A DAY WITHOUT A LOT OF RAIN SINCE APRIL
> > NORTHAMPTON


No fair you guys keeping all that rain to yourselves. ((gg Last week here in Sacramento [Ca] we were in the 100's. I was in Arizona last week [maybe it was the week before[ but it was 110 plus some days. I'd walk outside the hotel just to feel the fresh air and just standing there I would drip. I am suffering from a sun baked brain. All I did last week was crochet my pumpkin lollipop covers [give these lollipop goodies out at Halloween] because they don't take the exertion of thinking.
marilyn[/quote]


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

sandy - the pie recipe sounds so good - a definite one to make.

sam



Sandy said:


> I'm caught up with all the posts and have found my recipe (my kids think that it's a joke) as I have a collection of cookbooks (all on a 6ftx2ft bookcase). I have been known to buy one for just a few chosen recipes. Just like knitting patterns ha ha! The peach pie recipe comes from the Taste of Home-Best Church Supper Recipes.
> 
> Peaches 'n' Cream Pie
> 
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

rachil - welcome to the tea party - now don't be a stranger - come often - we like lots of voices in our tea party.

do you knit dishcloths also?

sam



Rachil said:


> Happy Tea Party! Missed responding earlier as my pears on my tree ripened and canned pears and made Pear Butter! First time ever! Come winter they will taste so sweet!
> 
> I enjoyed your blackened fish. We tried on salmon my husband aught and cooked. Different!
> 
> Have a hat almost done for a nephew and crochet washcloths for a friend! I tip my cup of tea to all!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > Hello, Cindy M! We're going to be in Appleton in September and I was planning to post a message asking if anyone on KP is from there. Then I spotted your location! Are there any "don't miss" things we should plan to see? Besides Door County??
> ...


No, never been there before, but it has been on my bucket list. I'm originally from New England, and I hear Door County resembles New England so the scenery should be great. I'll try to get some pictures to share.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

putter is all i ever do - it means you don't work at anything too hard - which is good - leaves more time for the tea party and knitting - and eating of course.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Sam, the a/c was working way too hard and so I switched it over to the dehumidifier function. It has brought down the humidity to quite the acceptable level for me and now I switch it back. If there is too much humidity in the air, my a/c just freezes up and then it can do anything until I git rid of the humidity. I will stay inside and putter around in the house (putter is a pleasant word for housework and laundry!!! haha).


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

preston said:


> no - but i will try and find out.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Here's what I found in _Washington State Place Names_ by James W. Phillips (1971, University of Washington Press):

Two townsites were laid out in the 1880s. For one "townswomen suggested - but misspelled - the Spanish word _cedro_, meaning 'cedar,'...tied in to nearby Cedar Mountain." The second was platted and modestly named by P. A. Woolley. "To mitigate the high costs of duplicate governments, the adjacent towns were incorporated (with a now forgotten hyphen) as Sedro-Woolley in 1890."

And thus ends today's obscure Washington history lesson. :lol:


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

I am finaslly caught up. Copied all the great receipes for which Ithank one and all. Sam you are just like me jump in with both feet and the suddenly realise the water is too deep. I sm referring to the hair cuts for you and the shopping trip for me. Suddenly I think "Who used up all the air?" COPD is such an adventure.

Angel48: Welcome. Sam is such a good host. My prayers for your Mom in her fight for better health. We oldsters love the look on the doctor's faces when we "beat the odds"

Marieanne: so glad Mom is feeling better. Sounds like she is on the road back.

Scotslass: I hate moving, I have done too much of it and hope the next move will be Heavenward. No packing involved.

Settleg: the picture of a whole crowd of people in cow costumes eating chicken is just too funny.

Needleme: I sometimes wonder about family. How insensitive they can be is amazing. I see you have already responded. Next time there is a family get to gether my invitation to her would include a list of invited guests and an RSVP for her approval of said guests. I nwould let her know she was welcome to attend but her absence will not be an issue.

DoriSage: It's nice to hear you being more upbeat. You are getting out more and making friends. Good for you!

conniesews: I add my prayers for your little boy. I hate when children suffer. I just want to mske it better.

oldbiddy: No one talks too much on the tea party. That's what we are about. As Sam says come on in and set a spell. Younare always welcome.

5mmdpns: Not being able to breathe is the pits. My doctor advised that I heed the ozonewarnings and stay indoors on hi ozone days.

oddball: Kids say the darndest things. Ask her when she last ate a dead rat.LOL

3DaneDogs: Receipe please for Penne Cotta. Rules is rules you know. LOL

MarilynK: Pumpkin lolli pop covers! what a clever idea.

Now I really must get to my snail mail before I get on everyone's bad list. See you tomorrow. Edith M


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

finaly i am caught up. don't you just love all the new knitters we have collected. makes for a very interesting time and conversation.

i love my a/c - however - i am trying to find an acceptable temperature - i refuse to sit in a room and be cold - adn turning it off and opening the door - then closing up and running the a/c is not the way to do it. i keep turning the temp up a notch - i will get there eventually.

my a/c is connected to my heat - i have a mitsubishi "mr slim". you you watch hgtv and on theri househunting in the carribean notice the a/c up on the wall - that is what i have. very quiet - one small hole in the wall - the main unit sits outside and it is very quiet also. it is on the order of a heat pump. love it. and we got a tax break on it too.

sam


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

katy nora - thanks too much - have you ever been there? i have friends there - have been there once. they seem to like it.

sam



KatyNora said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> > no - but i will try and find out.
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

such an adventure - you are right edith - an aggravating adventure sometimes.

hope you come back sooner than tomorrow - we would like to hear from you as often as possible.

sam



Edith M said:


> I am finaslly caught up. Copied all the great receipes for which Ithank one and all. Sam you are just like me jump in with both feet and the suddenly realise the water is too deep. I sm referring to the hair cuts for you and the shopping trip for me. Suddenly I think "Who used up all the air?" COPD is such an adventure.
> 
> Angel48: Welcome. Sam is such a good host. My prayers for your Mom in her fight for better health. We oldsters love the look on the doctor's faces when we "beat the odds"
> 
> ...


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Yes there is, look at Williams Sonoma website and you willl find the cherry pitters one is handheld and a pain to use and the other has a container or plastic box on the bottom where the pitts are collected. I use the latter alot when I can cherries in cognac!! I've also seen them at other kitchen specialty stors and maybe at Bed Bath and Beyond.


Dori Sage said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > Sam right after read your recipe for the Peach Clafoutis, I was looking at the sale ads for FredMeyer and on the front page by the cherries ad there was a dessert idea (I haven't looked it up yet but I will) for Fresh Cherry Calfouti. I also have a luscious recipe for a peach pie that I will look up in the morning as I'm going to go in and get some sleep for a while. See you all in the morning with recipes!
> ...


----------



## Minerka (Apr 12, 2011)

I have not tried this tip, but I read that you can use the thin tip of a chopstick to push the pit out of a cherry. This would be a one by one thing, but sounds like it would work.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I certainly will specially when I take a break from my knitting.


preston said:


> patocenizo - thanks for the info - and thanks for joining in the tea party -- i hope you will come often and stay late - tea parties are supposed to have lots of chatter.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

northampton said:


> WELL IT IS POURING WITH RAIN HERE AGAIN ABOUT THE MIDDLE OF GB WILL HAVE TO BRAVE IT SOON NEED ANIMAL FEED.
> SON HOME AT MOMENT PLAYING ON COMPUTER FARMING WHICH HE DOES AS A JOB 12 DAYS OUT OF 14.
> SUZANNE NORTHAMPTON


Oh dear! So sorry you are having so much rain while others are praying for some. I am sure you must all be feeling very soggy by now. I will try to send some sunshine your way.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

preston said:


> katy nora - thanks too much - have you ever been there? i have friends there - have been there once. they seem to like it.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Sad to say, Sam, but I haven't ever actually been in the town. Drove past a number of times on the way to Bellingham or B.C., but never stopped. Oh, well. I'm only a native Seattleite and lifelong Washington resident. :roll: Maybe I'll get a "round tuit" one of these days. Hmmm. Do you think they have a LYS? :lol:


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

minerka - welcome to the tea party - thanks for the good cherry pitting tip - anything that works is good for me. we hope you join us often and add to the convertsation.

sam



Minerka said:


> I have not tried this tip, but I read that you can use the thin tip of a chopstick to push the pit out of a cherry. This would be a one by one thing, but sounds like it would work.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

i'll need to check with linda my friend. wouldn't that be a great road trip?

sam



KatyNora said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> > katy nora - thanks too much - have you ever been there? i have friends there - have been there once. they seem to like it.
> ...


----------



## orcagrandma (Mar 30, 2012)

Hey Preston I enjoyed the recipes and can't wait to try them. Does anyone share knitting patterns here. I haven't been visiting since Dave left and I don't see Marge anymore here so I will try and get back on. It is high 90's and low 100's here in Oklahoma so I love to hear you northerners talk about it getting hot at 80 cause it cools me off. LOL We have visited in Washington and Vancouver before and love it there. Victoria, B.C. is our favorite and romantic spot. Will tell you about it sometime when we stayed on an old rum runner boat. Have a good weekend.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

mjs said:


> http://delightmakers.com/news/wild-elephants-gather-inexplicably-mourn-death-of-elephant-whisperer/
> 
> A wonderful piece. Someone forwarded the notice of the guy's death and then I googled and found some more. I'm halfway through his first book, Babylon's ark, and recommend it to anyone interested in animals.


Thank you for this info, mjs. I plan to borrow his books one at a time. Elephants are such smart creatures and I know I'll drop a tear or two reading them.

About seven years ago, my DD and I went on safari to Africa. Our first day out, we spotted a herd of elephants crossing the road. It took my breath away! Our young female guide stopped the vehicle and let them cross, but the bull elephant turned around and pretended to charge us. He could have killed us all. I was hoping we'd get out of there - fast!! But our guide said we had to show him who was boss, so we just sat there and waited. He bellowed at us and gave us dirty looks, but when his herd was all on his side of the road, he turned around and followed them. Whew! What an introduction to the wild.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> > no - but i will try and find out.
> ...


Thanks for checking on this, Katy! Interesting!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Happy Sunday morning,From the chill south! 15C and overcast with a fine drizzle. Have decided to go no where today. The bread will be baked in just over an hour! Found out Fale won't be back for a fortnight approximately- but we are now hooked up on Skype- It was lovely to see him! Working on some mittens for the two year old DGS, in bright red. Enjoy the rest of Saturday all you Northern Hemisphere people!


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

DorisT said:


> KatyNora said:
> 
> 
> > preston said:
> ...


Perhaps, Doris, but I think your herd of elephants trumps my library book. :roll:


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

preston said:


> i'll need to check with linda my friend. wouldn't that be a great road trip?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Sam, when you lived in Seattle, did you ever drive through the Cascades - I think it's Route 2? We drove West to East and it's so beautiful. I especially remember a lake that was a beautiful blue/green. And there's a town built like a German village - it's so many years ago, I don't remember the name of it.

Speaking of Seattle, one of our GDs just graduated from Bastyr Univ. with a degree in nutrition. She lives in Seattle and hasn't found a job yet. If anyone in that area has any leads, please let me know. She's a great, innovative cook and specializes in healthy foods. Just thought I'd put in a plug, as any good Grandma would do. :thumbup:


----------



## oddball (Jun 10, 2012)

Preston, it's so good to see some men on here who knit. My dad used to knit, sew and darn our socks when we were kids. WE were so proud of his darning that we used to show all our friends.
Just heard that my niece is expecting her second baby so will have to get the baby wools out. I really enjoy all the chat on here with everyone and try and join in where I can.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

orcagrandma said:


> Hey Preston I enjoyed the recipes and can't wait to try them. Does anyone share knitting patterns here. I haven't been visiting since Dave left and I don't see Marge anymore here so I will try and get back on. It is high 90's and low 100's here in Oklahoma so I love to hear you northerners talk about it getting hot at 80 cause it cools me off. LOL We have visited in Washington and Vancouver before and love it there. Victoria, B.C. is our favorite and romantic spot. Will tell you about it sometime when we stayed on an old rum runner boat. Have a good weekend.


Marge posted yesterday, I think. Or maybe it was last week's tea party. She sounded very upbeat.

I agree that Victoria is a romantic place. We took the ferry from Washington State. Had no idea how to get to Butchart Gardens, but followed the crowd that was heading to a bus stop and that's where we ended up. Had high tea there with so much food we were stuffed. The flowers are breathtaking.

Please tell us about your rum runner boat experience. We're all ears. :thumbup:


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > KatyNora said:
> ...


Glad you enjoyed my little tale, Katy! Another day and another area of Africa, we saw an elephant with one really swollen leg. She was all by herself, maybe just waiting to die. I asked the guide why something wasn't done for her, but she said they would just let nature take its course. It was so sad!


----------



## PatSam (Jul 30, 2011)

The German town is Leavenworth... Has great celebrations especially at Christmas... We were there in the summertime... Still great, supposedly authentic, atmosphere... Shops, Inns, Beer Gardens, Dancing, FUN... Ahhh Memories...



DorisT said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> > i'll need to check with linda my friend. wouldn't that be a great road trip?
> ...


----------



## PatSam (Jul 30, 2011)

Here's a website for Leavenworth in case you're interested.
PatSam
http://www.leavenworth.org/modules/pages/index.php?pageid=1


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > DorisT said:
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Marianne818--That cookie recipe sounds like a true winner in the heat we've been having. Thanks for posting it. Joy


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

mjs said:


> northampton said:
> 
> 
> > WELL IT IS POURING WITH RAIN HERE AGAIN ABOUT THE MIDDLE OF GB WILL HAVE TO BRAVE IT SOON NEED ANIMAL FEED.
> ...


Think she's in Northampton, England.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > northampton said:
> ...


GB being Great Britain!


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Good am all: There is not much for me to comment on. Every day is pretty much the same as I've previously posted. Love the Peaches and cream recipe and hope to make soon. We get lousy peaches here though. Next Wed. the Sr Ctr is sponsering a trip to the Farmer's Market in Fairfax area. They have given some of us $20.00 in free coupons. A perk.
I am feeling better. Not yet able to perform Tai chi as my muscles are very weak. but next week I am hoping that that will be better too. Missing Hobo still, but it appears that he will not return again. I am not sure that my lifestyle would be fair for a puppy, although I would like one.Marlark Marge.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

KateB said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > northampton said:
> ...


thanks. That never occurred to me. But I guess I would have had a clue if I had noticed the GB.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sam/Preston - just reading all of this week's TP and saw your name change and status..... What gives? 

Door County is a great place to visit. DH used to spend summers there picking cherries. Lots of fish fries, some great local artisans... Would love to visit again.

Love the recipes.... Met Paul Prudomme many years ago... DH shared his trick of making rue in a wok... We love his spices and do several of his recipes.

Haven't been on KP much this week. This darned infection is taking it's toll and I actually feel worse on the medication. Hope it starts working soon!!!

Marianne - so glad to hear mom is doing better, and you too.


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

nancylschulman said:


> Needleme said:
> 
> 
> > Ticked off at my sister. Last weekend I hosted a BBQ for my mom and sister#1's birthdays. We marinated Tri- tip and chicken, wrapped and BBQ'd corn on the cob, made cupcake lasagnas. Others brought salad and bread and we got a nice ice cream cake for dessert.
> ...


Ooh, there's an idea!


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Needleme....sounds like your sister was trying to remove some of the uneasiness she felt for making her kids come with her. Whether your kids were unable to attend (understandably so), the kids should have been there for their Grandma's birthday party....so sister #2 can't get off the hook by blaming you.


Yes, that could be! We'll all get over it, I am sure.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

I finally have a connecting wire for my camera to the computer :-D Hope to post a picture of my "new to me" truck :lol:


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I finally have a connecting wire for my camera to the computer :-D Hope to post a picture of my "new to me" truck :lol:


Looks like a great ride! I am so happy for you!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Thank you.. it rides so smooth.. can't wait to get the camper hooked up and get away... maybe in a few weeks Mom is doing so much better. She teases that I can't leave her behind, cause she'll just have who ever is staying with her to call and have me come back home :lol: Thing is, she probably would ;-)


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Marianne, the truck and the camper look great. Here's to many happy trips. :thumbup:


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Thank you.. it rides so smooth.. can't wait to get the camper hooked up and get away... maybe in a few weeks Mom is doing so much better. She teases that I can't leave her behind, cause she'll just have who ever is staying with her to call and have me come back home :lol: Thing is, she probably would ;-)


Isn't it just great to have digital cameras and be able to communicate world wide.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

DorisT said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > DorisT said:
> ...


Door County is beautiful. Great shopping, good restaurants. And an excellent yarn store in Fish Creek in TheTop of the Hill shops--Red Sock Yarns. You'll enjoy you time there.


----------



## orcagrandma (Mar 30, 2012)

Wow, it is so cool to hear from people around the world here. I have always wanted to go to New Zealand. We have been a lot of places around the world but not there. It's on my bucket list though. So fill me in on 15 C, what does that translate to Fahrenheit? I keep forgetting. Today it is near 100 F. I'm so tired of the heat, you just don't feel like doing anything. I think more so than real cold weather. It just takes the spunk out of you.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

orcagrandma - welcome to the tea party - don't stay away too long - we would love to have you stick around and sit a spell. recipes and patterns are always welcome as well as pictures. the more voices we have the better the conversation gets.

sam



orcagrandma said:


> Hey Preston I enjoyed the recipes and can't wait to try them. Does anyone share knitting patterns here. I haven't been visiting since Dave left and I don't see Marge anymore here so I will try and get back on. It is high 90's and low 100's here in Oklahoma so I love to hear you northerners talk about it getting hot at 80 cause it cools me off. LOL We have visited in Washington and Vancouver before and love it there. Victoria, B.C. is our favorite and romantic spot. Will tell you about it sometime when we stayed on an old rum runner boat. Have a good weekend.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

what is the difference in time myfanwy - i think i am twelve hours behind you - no it has to be more than that - not very good at figuring that out.

sam



myfanwy said:


> Happy Sunday morning,From the chill south! 15C and overcast with a fine drizzle. Have decided to go no where today. The bread will be baked in just over an hour! Found out Fale won't be back for a fortnight approximately- but we are now hooked up on Skype- It was lovely to see him! Working on some mittens for the two year old DGS, in bright red. Enjoy the rest of Saturday all you Northern Hemisphere people!


----------



## orcagrandma (Mar 30, 2012)

I miss Scotland and Ireland so bad. We would love to retire there but would have to leave all the kids and grandkids behind and I don't know if I could be that far away from them although they are scattered from here in Oklahoma to Indiana and Wyoming and we don't get to see most of them but once or twice a year. Maybe it would be a good place for them to come and visit except the airlines are getting so expensive that for a family of five it would be hard. Oh well, we can't live everywhere we want to so folks keep me informed about those far away places. Please!


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

settleg said:


> HELP PLEASE! Up until yesterday I was having to use my cell phone to read posts. There was a post for a mock crab cake using zucchini and I know I bookmarked it but now can't pull it up. Just bought the zuchhine and really want to make this for dinner tonight. If anyone can send me the recipe I'd be so thankful. Feel free to send it pm if you do find it or just tell me where to find it. Thanking all in advance.


Settleg, did anyone find this for you? I have been scrolling around looking because I know I saw it somewhere-- can't remember if it was this week's tea party or last-- but then my iPad pooped out!


----------



## orcagrandma (Mar 30, 2012)

Hey Marge, I've missed you. I thought you might have dropped out. I'm glad to hear you are feeling better. Tai Chi will come just don't rush it. Well, my mom finally had to give up her car. We sold it yesterday. I felt so bad for her but at 89 and her balance and hearing are not going to get any better and she has to use a walker that she can't lift to put in a car so it was time to move on to the next part of life but for an active senior who drove and shopped just until her fall and breaking her arm about 5 weeks ago, it is hard to just stop all of her activities like that. I will still take her shopping with her walker but she won't be free anymore to just get up and go and with my bad health I won't be able to take her EVERY day like she was use to going. She is being good about it but it has been hard to get it through her head that this was the best thing to do because she forgets in minutes what you just told her. I hate this point in life. Some day we won't have to go through this.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

doris - i have done the cascade loop twice - we took i90 east through leavenworth (the german village) snf wenattche to the columbia river - then north to winthrop turn east on two and back to i5. about 700 miles give or take. took a friend of mine from indianapolis when he visited me - and you know eastern washington is tota desert 9only irrigation keeps it green) - he was so amazed. in winthrop they have these huge stockade doors - brobably twenty+ feet high (closing off route2 for the winter) - they hold a western themed fest the week before they open the gate - which kevin and i ran into when we were doing the loop. the road had barely been opened - we drove through places where the snow was ten or twelve feet high along the road (snow blowers is the only way to open the road.,) - when we were at the top of the pass it was snowing - this was the end of may - (i think) - there is also a grandhog town along the route. there are three dams you can stop and see also. it is a great trip - one i would reccomend - to make it more enjoyable you could always spend the night in winthrop.

levenworth was a lumber town and when the spotted owl cut down on lumbering in the area they had to do something to keep everyone from leaving. so they changed the look of the town to look very german and they have all kinds of german festivals all summer long. they also have quite a good bakery.

sam



DorisT said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> > i'll need to check with linda my friend. wouldn't that be a great road trip?
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

good oddball - we are glad you are enjoying yourself at the tea party - please come as often as you can and join in the conversation - the more the merrier.

sam



oddball said:


> Preston, it's so good to see some men on here who knit. My dad used to knit, sew and darn our socks when we were kids. WE were so proud of his darning that we used to show all our friends.
> Just heard that my niece is expecting her second baby so will have to get the baby wools out. I really enjoy all the chat on here with everyone and try and join in where I can.


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

Needleme said:


> settleg said:
> 
> 
> > HELP PLEASE! Up until yesterday I was having to use my cell phone to read posts. There was a post for a mock crab cake using zucchini and I know I bookmarked it but now can't pull it up. Just bought the zuchhine and really want to make this for dinner tonight. If anyone can send me the recipe I'd be so thankful. Feel free to send it pm if you do find it or just tell me where to find it. Thanking all in advance.
> ...


Here it is from Edith's post last week -- knew I'd seen it!

Yeah!!!! My friend came through. Here is the receipe for Poor Man's Crab Cakes

2 cups grated Zucchini
1 cup flavored bread crumbs
2 beaten eggs
1 Tablespoon mayonnaise
1 teaspoon Old Bay Seasoning (or more if you like)

Combine well and shape into patties.
Fry in hot oil til brown , turn and fry other side

Serves 4

Hope this is the one you were looking for!


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

i had a lot of fun in leavenworth the times i was there patsam - there festivals are really fun.

now don't be a stranger patsam - you come sit a spell and join in the conversation - we like lots of people - makes the conversation more interesting.

sam



PatSam said:


> The German town is Leavenworth... Has great celebrations especially at Christmas... We were there in the summertime... Still great, supposedly authentic, atmosphere... Shops, Inns, Beer Gardens, Dancing, FUN... Ahhh Memories...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

dreamweaver - i started using a new browser and it forced me to do a new bio for kp. i thought it could be changed but evidently now - i contacted admin but there was nothing they could do. so stick close to this "newbie" and we will have a lot of fun. sam is a nickname - all my friends use it.

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> Sam/Preston - just reading all of this week's TP and saw your name change and status..... What gives?
> 
> Door County is a great place to visit. DH used to spend summers there picking cherries. Lots of fish fries, some great local artisans... Would love to visit again.
> 
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

great truck and camper marianne - see why you are so anxious to get going. sounds like mama may soon be able to go with you.

sam



Marianne818 said:


> I finally have a connecting wire for my camera to the computer :-D Hope to post a picture of my "new to me" truck :lol:


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorry it took so long I got side tracked

POOR MAN'S CRAB CAKES

2 cups grated zucchini
1 cup seasoned bread crumbs
2 beaten eggs
1 T mayonaise
1 t Old Bay ( or more- to taste)

Combine well and shape into cakes and fry in oil until brown.

Serves 4


Another version:

ZUCCHINI CRAB CAKES

2 eggs beaten
1 T mayonaise
1 t prepared mustard
1T Old Bay Seasoning
1 heaping cup of bread crumbs
2 cups grated zucchini
1 t baking powder
1T chopped parsley

Beat together the eggs mayo,Worcestershire saucr. mustard and Old Bay. Set aside.

Mix well the rest of the ingredients and add the egg mixture.

Form into cakes and fry in a non stick pan with a little oil til brown. Watch carefully as they burn easily. 




Enjoy!!!


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

needleme - thanks so much for finding the recipe. i'm sure we all appreciate it. i thought i had it in my documents file but couldn't find it. it's there now thanks to you.

sam



Needleme said:


> Needleme said:
> 
> 
> > settleg said:
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

thanks so much for the recipe edith - our zuchinni are beginning to come on in the garden and i'll make sure we try this.

sam



Edith M said:


> Sorry it took so long I got side tracked
> 
> POOR MAN'S CRAB CAKES
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

DorisT said:


> orcagrandma said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Preston I enjoyed the recipes and can't wait to try them. Does anyone share knitting patterns here. I haven't been visiting since Dave left and I don't see Marge anymore here so I will try and get back on. It is high 90's and low 100's here in Oklahoma so I love to hear you northerners talk about it getting hot at 80 cause it cools me off. LOL We have visited in Washington and Vancouver before and love it there. Victoria, B.C. is our favorite and romantic spot. Will tell you about it sometime when we stayed on an old rum runner boat. Have a good weekend.
> ...


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

preston said:


> needleme - thanks so much for finding the recipe. i'm sure we all appreciate it. i thought i had it in my documents file but couldn't find it. it's there now thanks to you.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Sam, glad I have a copy for myself too! Edith, it looks YUMMY!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Needleme said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > I finally have a connecting wire for my camera to the computer :-D Hope to post a picture of my "new to me" truck :lol:
> ...


Sweet ride!! And, the camper looks very comfortable. Hope you are able to get out and enjoy it.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver, So sorry you are having such a miserable week with that ongoing infection. Sometimes the meds do make one feel worse, but here's hoping that it is killing off the nasty stuff and that you will be feeling fine very very soon. 

Meanwhile, I am knitting a multidirectional scarf (as a gift) as well as a very pretty scarf in Patons Lace with Sequins. Both will be gifts. 

Glad for all the TPers who wrote good news & prayers for those who are experiencing sickness and other problems. May the good ones linger and the bad ones end today.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

orcagrandma said:


> Wow, it is so cool to hear from people around the world here. I have always wanted to go to New Zealand. We have been a lot of places around the world but not there. It's on my bucket list though. So fill me in on 15 C, what does that translate to Fahrenheit? I keep forgetting. Today it is near 100 F. I'm so tired of the heat, you just don't feel like doing anything. I think more so than real cold weather. It just takes the spunk out of you.


the chart tells me it is 59F- not really cold, it just feels that way! there will be a wind chill factor outside! plus it is now wet, rather than drizzle.


----------



## orcagrandma (Mar 30, 2012)

You asked for it. When I found out we were going to vacation in B.C. we wondered it we could stay on a boat. So I looked on the internet and found The Brass Bell Floating B&B which was a 1931 rum runner in the state of Washington through the waters up to Canada. Built in Seattle the "Thalia Bee" is 38 ft. and sports a Bridge, Stateroom, Galley and Head. The wood is absolutely beautiful. It is harbored in the outer harbor with stunning views of the inner harbor, the night views are awesome. Harbor Seals are spotted all over and serenade you at night and early in the morning. You are also treated to the most wonderful breakfast in Victoria at the Spinnaker's Pub and have the use of the harbor taxi's at will. I might add that we planned a day with a rented car and when I mentioned out intentions of a picnic lunch the Spinnaker also made us a divine lunch with wine. So off we went. We had High Tea at the Empress Hotel and played croquet. Love High Tea. Then we just drove to the country and found a beautiful spot, walked out, and had lunch. It was marvelous to say the least. I never wanted to let the moment go. Then it was back to the boat and change for a wonderful dinner. The view at night from the Thalia Bee with the Parliament building and harbor all lit up was spectacular. While we were there in Victoria we were privileged to go to the Butchart Gardens. You can't believe it all started as a limestone quarry and a few flowers. It is 5 acres of bliss. Well, those of you in Canada are probably tired of hearing me yarn so I think I best stop for now, but if any of you get a chance for a wonderful different experience please try the Brass Bell Floating B&B in Victoria, B.C. and tell them Mike and Sherry sent you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

preston said:


> what is the difference in time myfanwy - i think i am twelve hours behind you - no it has to be more than that - not very good at figuring that out.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


I add seven hours for Eastern time, then subtract a day- works for me!


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

thanks orcagrandma - sounds like it was a special place for you - and a great place for a minivacation.

sam



orcagrandma said:


> You asked for it. When I found out we were going to vacation in B.C. we wondered it we could stay on a boat. So I looked on the internet and found The Brass Bell Floating B&B which was a 1931 rum runner in the state of Washington through the waters up to Canada. Built in Seattle the "Thalia Bee" is 38 ft. and sports a Bridge, Stateroom, Galley and Head. The wood is absolutely beautiful. It is harbored in the outer harbor with stunning views of the inner harbor, the night views are awesome. Harbor Seals are spotted all over and serenade you at night and early in the morning. You are also treated to the most wonderful breakfast in Victoria at the Spinnaker's Pub and have the use of the harbor taxi's at will. I might add that we planned a day with a rented car and when I mentioned out intentions of a picnic lunch the Spinnaker also made us a divine lunch with wine. So off we went. We had High Tea at the Empress Hotel and played croquet. Love High Tea. Then we just drove to the country and found a beautiful spot, walked out, and had lunch. It was marvelous to say the least. I never wanted to let the moment go. Then it was back to the boat and change for a wonderful dinner. The view at night from the Thalia Bee with the Parliament building and harbor all lit up was spectacular. While we were there in Victoria we were privileged to go to the Butchart Gardens. You can't believe it all started as a limestone quarry and a few flowers. It is 5 acres of bliss. Well, those of you in Canada are probably tired of hearing me yarn so I think I best stop for now, but if any of you get a chance for a wonderful different experience please try the Brass Bell Floating B&B in Victoria, B.C. and tell them Mike and Sherry sent you.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver: Yest antifungals are a trial. I didn't catch just what problem you were experiencing, but know you will feel much better before the program is finished. Continue to keep yourself well nourished, avoid refined sugars and starches as much as possible, also anything with yeast and soon you will feel better. My prayers and thoughts are with you. Take it easy. Don't tax yourself, avoid stress and rest often. Knit your way to health. Marlark Marge.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Good advise. I keep you in my prayers. Edith M


margewhaples said:


> Dreamweaver: Yest antifungals are a trial. I didn't catch just what problem you were experiencing, but know you will feel much better before the program is finished. Continue to keep yourself well nourished, avoid refined sugars and starches as much as possible, also anything with yeast and soon you will feel better. My prayers and thoughts are with you. Take it easy. Don't tax yourself, avoid stress and rest often. Knit your way to health. Marlark Marge.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

O'mgosh....Orcagrandma...that floating B&B sounds absolutely fabulous! I would so love to do that! Thaks for sharing your experieince.

Chicago has been tolerable....it took 2 days to get through the mail (and, yuck! bills). But, I am caught up, and have started a baby blanket...due in August! Gotta' knit fast!

Heading back to Ohio next week.....I miss the shores. I hope to catch up with all the postings. I seem to have less time lately....I guess wedding planning does take up time!
Good wishes to all.....my plan is tomorrow AM to split my attention between Le Tour de France and the Tea Party.
Carol (IL)

PS....I know I sound disjointed. Maybe I am....just wanting to stay in touch with the tea party. Love y'all!


----------



## Cindy M (Sep 5, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > Hello, Cindy M! We're going to be in Appleton in September and I was planning to post a message asking if anyone on KP is from there. Then I spotted your location! Are there any "don't miss" things we should plan to see? Besides Door County??
> ...


If you're going to be in Appleton the last part of September, there's Octoberfest kicked off by an old car show downtown.


----------



## Cindy M (Sep 5, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Good morning, everyone! Good choice of recipes, Sam! I love to collect those spice blend recipes - they're very expensive to buy. And love peaches!
> 
> I just haven't been able to keep up with all the TP posts the last couple of weeks, but I'm doing the best I can.
> 
> ...


Well, Doris, I had a "trip" but it wasn't exactly planned. It was down the stairs. I let the dog out late at night. It was dark with no lights on in back. I left the door open. The basement entry way was right next to it. We have ***** and possums in the backyard sometimes at night so I'm kinda squeamish about them. The neighbor let her dog out off the leash. It ran up to my dog. Which is fine, it's a nice dog. But I saw this thing come slithering by. Didn't realize it was her at first. Thought it was a wild thing. I screamed, jumped back, and fell backwards down the basement stairs. I managed to grab the rail on the way down so I didn't crack my head or break my neck, but I almost bought the farm. All I can say is God is good and my guardian angel worked overtime that night. I'm still nursing bruises and hurt bones, but nothing was broken and I'm alive.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

A BIG thank you to NanaCaren, Needleme, and KateB for finding and sending me the recipe for the mock crab cakes. Made them for dinner and most everyone just loved them. I didn't have any seasoned bread crumbs so I substituted pepperidge farm herb dressing mix and they were mighty fine. Only one of the grandkids didn't care for them but then she is picky anyway. That kid would eat spaghetti noodles 24/7 if given the chance. hahaha. After dinner the kids and I made doughnuts using a mini donut maker. They made sour cream donuts and buttermilk spiced donuts. Had a good time together. May have to get one of these to send with my daughter to college.


----------



## Angel_48 (Jun 7, 2012)

Gosh those backward falls down stairs are scary and so dangerous I am so greatful you had guardian angels working overtime. Glad you are well dear, many hugs.
Karin


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes they did Needleme and I do thank you for pming me the recipe. They were pretty good. 


Needleme said:


> settleg said:
> 
> 
> > HELP PLEASE! Up until yesterday I was having to use my cell phone to read posts. There was a post for a mock crab cake using zucchini and I know I bookmarked it but now can't pull it up. Just bought the zuchhine and really want to make this for dinner tonight. If anyone can send me the recipe I'd be so thankful. Feel free to send it pm if you do find it or just tell me where to find it. Thanking all in advance.
> ...


----------



## Cindy M (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks, Angel. I think I summersaulted down the first half of the stairs. I busted down the baby gate we had there for the dog. I kinda slid down the stairs on that like a sled. This is one of those times when being a plus size and having a little extra padding isn't such a bad thing. I knew there was a reason I've been eating a lot of Oreos lately. lol


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Think I'll try the version with mustard and worschestershire sauce next time; and there will be a next time. Since my youngest likes things spicy maybe add a few drops of hot sauce too. hmmmm. 


Edith M said:


> Sorry it took so long I got side tracked
> 
> POOR MAN'S CRAB CAKES
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marianne love the truck and camper. I have a 1986 Ford Ranger that was my dad's. We call it the love truck cause I've let everyone paint all over it. Just love my truck.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Well, night is falling, everyone , here in NE Ohio. It has been along day and I'm very tired after putting up bread and butter pickles all afternoon. Got busy with the pickles and then had visitors drop in and stay . . . and stay . . . By the time they left and the pickles were canned and cooling, we were starving! No time for lunch and no thought given to dinner.

Today's Tim's 14th birthday. We celebrated with breakfast out, missed lunch and I was scrambling to get him something nourishing under his belt before he thought Gram had forgotten him altogether and it was time for bed. lol lol lol!! Mom had a date; and we were moving fast--for an old gal who'd been ill or recovering for the last 6 or 7 days that was pretty fast.

Now I'm tired out and still have more studying to do for Bible study tomorrow.

Back later. Y'all have a great evening. Joy


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

Wow, what a Tea Party! Travel, elephants and cherries, three of my favorite things!!!
Cherry clafoutis are in regular rotation at my house in summer. 
Dori Sage - I have the Oxo Cherry Pitter and it is fab. $10 - $15 and works great, doesn't mutilate the cherries.
Did anyone see the traveling exhibit "Ashes and Snow"? The elephants were amazing, I wanted to stay in the exhibit forever.


----------



## Angel_48 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Layered Beef Casserole*

1.5 kg (3 lbs) Beef
5 rashers bacon
2 ½ onions, finely chopped
¾ cup frozen baby peas
1 ½ cups frozen corn
4  5 large potatoes, peeled and cut in ½ cm slices
1 char grilled capsicum, diced. Sienna is a great brand
1  2 cups grated cheese, depending how much you like.
2 cups water approximately
½ teaspoon margarine
Oil

*Seasoning Mix*

2 teaspoons paprika
2 tablespoons garlic powder
2 tablespoons onion powder
1 teaspoons fresh thyme
½ teaspoon dried rosemary
½ teaspoon dried oregano
1 tablespoon Vegeta, (vegetable stock powder)
1 tsp up to 1 tablespoon meat tenderiser (optional)

1.)	Measure the seasonings and pour into a small bowl, mix well. The seasoning might make the meat taste salty when it has cooked till tender. But when it has been layered with all the other ingredients it will all even out and taste fabulous.
2.)	Chop the bacon finely and remove rind if you want to. Add the bacon to a cold pan; this will help render more of the fat from the bacon. Cook the bacon until it is golden and crisp. Remove to a bowl and drain the fat.
3.)	Finely chop onions. Add small amount of oil to a hot pan, fry onions until a deep golden brown. Remove to a bowl separate from the bacon.
4.)	Slice the beef into thin strips as if you were stir frying but it doesnt have to be as accurate as that. Heat a large pan to very hot; add a little oil and about 1/3 of the beef. Stir the beef to seal and brown. You are not cooking the beef all the way through at this stage we will do that later. When all the beef has been sealed and browned return all the beef back to the pan and any juices that have accumulated. Turn the heat down to low; add the char-grilled capsicum and the seasoning mix, stir to coat the meat then add 2 cups water, cover and cook until tender.
5.)	Place peas into a microwavable container and microwave on High for 2 minutes and 30 seconds. Drain.
6.)	Place corn plus ½ teaspoon of margarine into a microwavable container and microwave for 3 minutes. Stir to coat corn then drain.
7.)	Peel potatoes, slice into ¼ inch or ½ cm slices, place onto plate trying not to overlap too much, cook on high in microwave until tender about 7 - 10 minutes.

Assembling
Please assemble in this order:-

First layer = Beef
Second layer = Bacon
Third layer = Onion
Fourth layer = Peas
Fifth layer = Beef
Sixth layer = Bacon
Seventh layer = Onion
Eighth layer = Corn
Ninth layer = Potatoes
Last Layer = Bacon followed by cheese

Place assembled casserole in oven or under griller to melt and brown the cheese. Serve.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

disjointed or otherwise we love having you join in the tea party - we know you are busy but drop in as often as you can.

sam



cmaliza said:


> O'mgosh....Orcagrandma...that floating B&B sounds absolutely fabulous! I would so love to do that! Thaks for sharing your experieince.
> 
> Chicago has been tolerable....it took 2 days to get through the mail (and, yuck! bills). But, I am caught up, and have started a baby blanket...due in August! Gotta' knit fast!
> 
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

cindy - so glad you weren't hurt worse than you were - that was a nasty fall. get some good rest and let everyone else wait on you for a while.

sam



Cindy M said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning, everyone! Good choice of recipes, Sam! I love to collect those spice blend recipes - they're very expensive to buy. And love peaches!
> ...


----------



## Althea (Apr 7, 2011)

11.40 Sunday morning in Adelaide, and I've just caught up to page 19 after 2 1/2 hours' reading. CindyM, I felt ill reading about your falling backwards downstairs - the stuff of my worst nightmares. So glad you weren't injured apart from the bruises: it could have been so much worse. Sam, thanks for the recipe for peach clafoutis. I have made cherry clafoutis in the past and it's certainly yummy. The other peach recipes sound great, too, but I wonder if there's a substitute for Graham crackers, which I don't think are available in Australia. Would a plain sweet biscuit (cookie) be a reasonable substitute? Finally able to pick up my car from the crash repairers at 4.30 p.m. Friday, and had to do my grocery shopping straight away as I was out of most staples. Don't like driving in the dark (starts getting dark around 5 pm here now) so went to the closest supermarket and was home by 6 p.m. - it usually takes me a couple of hours but I broke my record this time. Met a couple of friends for a long lunch yesterday. About to leave around 3 p.m when my former boss and his wife turned up (unplanned) for coffee and cake, so they joined us and it was another hour or more - a very pleasant afternoon. So no tine for the tea party until this morning. Hope there won't be another 19 pages to read by the time I'm back on tomorrow. Dentist in the morning (lost a filling and I suspect he'll want to talk to me about making a bridge). Meantime, thoughts are with those who are unwell and warm wishes to all for a pleasant Sunday.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

what a great recipe angel - thank you so much.

sam



Angel_48 said:


> *Layered Beef Casserole*
> 
> 1.5 kg (3 lbs) Beef
> 5 rashers bacon
> ...


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Althea said:


> 11.40 Sunday morning in Adelaide, and I've just caught up to page 19 after 2 1/2 hours' reading. CindyM, I felt ill reading about your falling backwards downstairs - the stuff of my worst nightmares. So glad you weren't injured apart from the bruises: it could have been so much worse. Sam, thanks for the recipe for peach clafoutis. I have made cherry clafoutis in the past and it's certainly yummy. The other peach recipes sound great, too, but I wonder if there's a substitute for Graham crackers, which I don't think are available in Australia. Would a plain sweet biscuit (cookie) be a reasonable substitute? Finally able to pick up my car from the crash repairers at 4.30 p.m. Friday, and had to do my grocery shopping straight away as I was out of most staples. Don't like driving in the dark (starts getting dark around 5 pm here now) so went to the closest supermarket and was home by 6 p.m. - it usually takes me a couple of hours but I broke my record this time. Met a couple of friends for a long lunch yesterday. About to leave around 3 p.m when my former boss and his wife turned up (unplanned) for coffee and cake, so they joined us and it was another hour or more - a very pleasant afternoon. So no tine for the tea party until this morning. Hope there won't be another 19 pages to read by the time I'm back on tomorrow. Dentist in the morning (lost a filling and I suspect he'll want to talk to me about making a bridge). Meantime, thoughts are with those who are unwell and warm wishes to all for a pleasant Sunday.


You want digestive biscuits.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

althea - i think the sweet buscuit would be fine - you could also use vanilla wafers if you have access to them. what do you use say for a crust for a cheese cake - you could use the same crust for this.

sam



Althea said:


> 11.40 Sunday morning in Adelaide, and I've just caught up to page 19 after 2 1/2 hours' reading. CindyM, I felt ill reading about your falling backwards downstairs - the stuff of my worst nightmares. So glad you weren't injured apart from the bruises: it could have been so much worse. Sam, thanks for the recipe for peach clafoutis. I have made cherry clafoutis in the past and it's certainly yummy. The other peach recipes sound great, too, but I wonder if there's a substitute for Graham crackers, which I don't think are available in Australia. Would a plain sweet biscuit (cookie) be a reasonable substitute? Finally able to pick up my car from the crash repairers at 4.30 p.m. Friday, and had to do my grocery shopping straight away as I was out of most staples. Don't like driving in the dark (starts getting dark around 5 pm here now) so went to the closest supermarket and was home by 6 p.m. - it usually takes me a couple of hours but I broke my record this time. Met a couple of friends for a long lunch yesterday. About to leave around 3 p.m when my former boss and his wife turned up (unplanned) for coffee and cake, so they joined us and it was another hour or more - a very pleasant afternoon. So no tine for the tea party until this morning. Hope there won't be another 19 pages to read by the time I'm back on tomorrow. Dentist in the morning (lost a filling and I suspect he'll want to talk to me about making a bridge). Meantime, thoughts are with those who are unwell and warm wishes to all for a pleasant Sunday.


----------



## nickerina (Jul 29, 2011)

conniesews said:


> Good Morning from New Hampshire. It is still in the 90's here and too hot for me. I could not work the Farmer's Market on Thurs because of the heat. I am asking for prayers today for my little boy Jay who is six. He had a frightful experience last Sunday and was rushed to the hospital. He was white as a sheet, and had an awful headache. The doctor's said it wasn't meningitis but weren't sure of what it was. They said the symptoms were the same as head injury symptoms. He had no head injury. We saw his pediatrian yesterday and got a referral for a neoroligist(spelling) whenin the next week or so. The reason I have this child is because he was deglected as an infant because of drug use by his parents. His skull is misformed slightly. Anyway, he has had a tough time in school because of the headaches which lead him to sleep for 2 hours, even in the principles office, on the floor. I know this is not a behavior problem. Thanks for letting me vent and for being there for all of us. Thanks Sam for hosting again. I am with you all everyday even when you do not hear from me. God Bless.


Connie, my son had headaches and the neurologist put him on Dilantin also. He never had seizures either. He outgrew it at about the end of his teen years. He is a brilliant computer engineer with a great career. You remind me of my sister, she cared for and finally adopted 6 of the neglected children she cared for. When they were all grown she and her second husband adopted two special needs girls. She was an angel and we lost her much too soon. Incidentally she lived in NH too.


----------



## nickerina (Jul 29, 2011)

I got home a week ago from my trip to Oregon. The weather there was great, A bit cool in the morning but warming up to 60 or 70 in the afternoon. It got up to 80 just before I left. Thinking I was missing the 100+ temps here at home I enjoyed my stay. However, in the week I have been home I don't think the temp has been below 99. Most days it is over 100 with just a couple little showers. We are lucky if it goes down to 78 at night. Our garden has just been burned up.
Enjoyed meeting 2 KPers while in OR.


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

gracieanne said:


> Wow, what a Tea Party! Travel, elephants and cherries, three of my favorite things!!!
> Cherry clafoutis are in regular rotation at my house in summer.
> Dori Sage - I have the Oxo Cherry Pitter and it is fab. $10 - $15 and works great, doesn't mutilate the cherries.
> Did anyone see the traveling exhibit "Ashes and Snow"? The elephants were amazing, I wanted to stay in the exhibit forever.


Gracieanne - how long does it take to pit all the cherries for a clafouti?


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi Sam, It's Saturday evening and I just checked my computer and realized I'm late for the Tea Party! I feel like the rabbit in Wonderland! Great spice blend....I'm such a "chicken" when it comes to cooking fish- but I will give it a try on something else this week. We have had rain (monsoon thunderstorms) the last couple of days - yea! It saves me from having to water the trees for a couple of days. I'm trying to decide what project to start to take the place of the hooded scarf in my rotation....Your story about Hickory made me laugh! I must have missed the story of "survivor kitty" and I'm probably not the only one so if you get a chance please enlighten us! I will catch up to page 21 and check back in- I'm looking forward to seeing how everyone is doing...Thanks for hosting! Sandi/AZ Sticks



preston said:


> Good heavens  its Friday already. We are halfway through the summer. Sometimes I think it would be nice to live in perpetual summer.
> 
> Temperatures have dropped to more normal level this week - and hopefully the rain they called for tonight and tomorrow will materialize.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jan L (Sep 10, 2011)

orcagrandma said:


> You asked for it. When I found out we were going to vacation in B.C. we wondered it we could stay on a boat. So I looked on the internet and found The Brass Bell Floating B&B which was a 1931 rum runner in the state of Washington through the waters up to Canada. Built in Seattle the "Thalia Bee" is 38 ft. and sports a Bridge, Stateroom, Galley and Head. The wood is absolutely beautiful. It is harbored in the outer harbor with stunning views of the inner harbor, the night views are awesome. Harbor Seals are spotted all over and serenade you at night and early in the morning. You are also treated to the most wonderful breakfast in Victoria at the Spinnaker's Pub and have the use of the harbor taxi's at will. I might add that we planned a day with a rented car and when I mentioned out intentions of a picnic lunch the Spinnaker also made us a divine lunch with wine. So off we went. We had High Tea at the Empress Hotel and played croquet. Love High Tea. Then we just drove to the country and found a beautiful spot, walked out, and had lunch. It was marvelous to say the least. I never wanted to let the moment go. Then it was back to the boat and change for a wonderful dinner. The view at night from the Thalia Bee with the Parliament building and harbor all lit up was spectacular. While we were there in Victoria we were privileged to go to the Butchart Gardens. You can't believe it all started as a limestone quarry and a few flowers. It is 5 acres of bliss. Well, those of you in Canada are probably tired of hearing me yarn so I think I best stop for now, but if any of you get a chance for a wonderful different experience please try the Brass Bell Floating B&B in Victoria, B.C. and tell them Mike and Sherry sent you.


That's definitely going on my "bucket list" of things to do. I've wanted to visit Butchart Gardens for a long time. Thanks for the travelog. It was so nice to read!

I'm really late tonight joining in. I'll have to finish reading the posts tomorrow. Today was our "A Day in the Garden" garden tour. I worked and toured. It was very WARM. We have such a drought here we are in danger of losing our corn crops. Hats off to all the gardeners that hosted today. They must have watered multiple times a day to make them look so nice.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

orcagrandma said:


> You asked for it. When I found out we were going to vacation in B.C. we wondered it we could stay on a boat. So I looked on the internet and found The Brass Bell Floating B&B which was a 1931 rum runner in the state of Washington through the waters up to Canada. Built in Seattle the "Thalia Bee" is 38 ft. and sports a Bridge, Stateroom, Galley and Head. The wood is absolutely beautiful. It is harbored in the outer harbor with stunning views of the inner harbor, the night views are awesome. Harbor Seals are spotted all over and serenade you at night and early in the morning. You are also treated to the most wonderful breakfast in Victoria at the Spinnaker's Pub and have the use of the harbor taxi's at will. I might add that we planned a day with a rented car and when I mentioned out intentions of a picnic lunch the Spinnaker also made us a divine lunch with wine. So off we went. We had High Tea at the Empress Hotel and played croquet. Love High Tea. Then we just drove to the country and found a beautiful spot, walked out, and had lunch. It was marvelous to say the least. I never wanted to let the moment go. Then it was back to the boat and change for a wonderful dinner. The view at night from the Thalia Bee with the Parliament building and harbor all lit up was spectacular. While we were there in Victoria we were privileged to go to the Butchart Gardens. You can't believe it all started as a limestone quarry and a few flowers. It is 5 acres of bliss. Well, those of you in Canada are probably tired of hearing me yarn so I think I best stop for now, but if any of you get a chance for a wonderful different experience please try the Brass Bell Floating B&B in Victoria, B.C. and tell them Mike and Sherry sent you.


So glad you enjoyed your Island experiece. If you have the chance to get back I hope you make it further up Island -- the view from the top of the Malahat, Port Refrew Potholes (marine park), Cowichan Valley wineries, Port Alberni and Campbell River, Tofino and too many more sites to mention.


----------



## 3 DaneDogs (Mar 17, 2012)

Loved Vancouver Island when we were there. It's been a while, but the people were wonderful; it was very dog friendly--I was even allowed to walk my Dane girl, Haley (RIP), in Butchart Gardens. Enjoyed camping at Nanaimo, and it was very dog friendly also. Just a really nice experience. I'd like to go back and visit further up the coast. (I'm in Spokane)


----------



## ggclaudia (Jun 8, 2011)

First time I have ever read the Tea Party. You'll sound like a great big happy family keeping in touch with each other from all over the world. I may have to listen in more often.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Good evening everyone. I haven't been on much today, busy just hanging out and getting a few things done, nothing stressful or anything, just enjoying being home. 

Sam, don't overdo the heat, it sometimes sneaks up on you like that. 

Myfanwy, I agree, 59F is cool, especially when it's wet. 

Marianne, love the new ride and it looks like it's ready to handle that camper and get on the road. Glad your mom is looking forward to going too. 

Dreamweaver, I really hope you start feeling the good effects of the meds soon. It's horrible to be sick, taking meds and feel like they aren't working. 

Cindy, I am soooo happy you didn't break anything, I held my breath reading that. The part though about sliding down the stairs though on the baby/dog gate, that had me giggling at the visuals on that. Oh my, I really am happy you are okay, hope the bruises heal quickly. 

Orcagrandma, the floating B&B trip sounds wonderful. I love that we can all share wonderful expieriences as well as scary ones from all over the world. 

DorisT, I'm not sure I'd have had the fortitude to wait out that elephant, I may have just jumped and run, well maybe not, I may have hid under the vehicle though. lol...Scary. 

Angel_48, the recipe looks great, I'm saving that for a cool, well cooler, day.  Thank you for sharing. 

ggclaudia, so glad you popped in, stop by often and contribute whenever you like and as much as you like. It is like a great family from around the world, so welcome to the family. 

Well, now that I'm all caught up, I'm going to head to bed I think. Need to go to Stepmothers tomorrow and do laundry and while I'm there I think I'll move some things she wants to move and clean out her freezer and a few cupboards. She hasn't had time to do it properly since Gram passed last year and she still has choc chips, brown sugar and several other food items that are about 20 or so YEARS old. lol...Gotta get rid of those. lol
So sleep tight all, or if you are into Monday, (Myfanwy), have a wonderful day. 
Hugs everyone.


----------



## Angel_48 (Jun 7, 2012)

I really enjoyed the tea party, you are a great host Sam. It has been a lovely week on thursday I met some wonderful ladies from KP and I am terribly sorry but I cannot remember everyones names, I met Betty, Darowil, Althea and another lovely lady, we had food galore sorry I kinda went a little overboard LOL. But at least I didnt have to make dinner we just had left overs and had friends over the next day to help with the left overs as well and we still have some semi dried tomatoes and olives left that I have put into jars, the tomatoes will be great for pasta sauce or when I make lasagna next. KP Sure feels good I feel like I am in a big happy family, thanks for a great place to be and I have learned alot here as well. Time to make dinner Thai Red Seafood Curry with Rice. Yummos. 

Hugs Karin


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Good evening everyone. I haven't been on much today, busy just hanging out and getting a few things done, nothing stressful or anything, just enjoying being home.
> 
> Sam, don't overdo the heat, it sometimes sneaks up on you like that.
> 
> ...


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Well, I spent most of the day away from the computer but wanted to catch up with the TP before I head off to bed. 

Marianne, thanks for the pictures of your truck and camper. I see lots of fun travels and camping in your future.  

Dreamweaver, I do hope you'll be feeling better soon. And Cindy, I'm grateful that you're "only" bruised and sore after such a frightening fall.

I'm too tired to write further, so I'll see y'all on Sunday over coffee. 'Night all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Groan, I was forgetting that you will all be celebrating Sunday by posting screeds- when I get back from town it will be 'catch up' again- it is going to take a while learning the names and histories of all your new guests, Sam!! I like the days when I can sit and knit by the computer best. Too much to get done tomorrow!


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

settleg said:


> A BIG thank you to NanaCaren, Needleme, and KateB for finding and sending me the recipe for the mock crab cakes. Made them for dinner and most everyone just loved them. I didn't have any seasoned bread crumbs so I substituted pepperidge farm herb dressing mix and they were mighty fine. Only one of the grandkids didn't care for them but then she is picky anyway. That kid would eat spaghetti noodles 24/7 if given the chance. hahaha. After dinner the kids and I made doughnuts using a mini donut maker. They made sour cream donuts and buttermilk spiced donuts. Had a good time together. May have to get one of these to send with my daughter to college.


Great! If you go with the mini donut maker, your daughter will be the most popular in her dorm! 
:-D


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > Good evening everyone. I haven't been on much today, busy just hanging out and getting a few things done, nothing stressful or anything, just enjoying being home.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Adelaide is 3 1/2 hours behind us at the moment- with winter time.

Meccano, is a construction system, with rods, and plates, that can be bolted together to make different models, Sorry I had assumed it was a 'universal' toy!!



Poledra65 said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > Poledra65 said:
> ...


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

Angel_48 said:


> *Layered Beef Casserole*
> 
> 1.5 kg (3 lbs) Beef
> 5 rashers bacon
> ...


Angel, I copied this -- sounds great! I love making casseroles and have never met a potato in any form that I didn't like! Thanks so much!!


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

survivor kitty's mother had her in the middle of the driveway at a friends house and then refused to take care of her. this friend brought her here - we had bottle fed kittens before. survivor was so thin we didnt think she would make it - but she did - hence survivor kitty - all of the cats have the last name of kitty - puff kitty and tip kitty all reside here at one time or another. i assume you know what a roomba is - survivor kitty was under her favorite chair when the roomba decided to sweep it - never had a chance - would survivor kitty move - not on a bet - so the roomba swept elsewhere. i just thought it was funny. love watch that roomba sweep my floors while i sit and knit.

sam



AZ Sticks said:


> Hi Sam, It's Saturday evening and I just checked my computer and realized I'm late for the Tea Party! I feel like the rabbit in Wonderland! Great spice blend....I'm such a "chicken" when it comes to cooking fish- but I will give it a try on something else this week. We have had rain (monsoon thunderstorms) the last couple of days - yea! It saves me from having to water the trees for a couple of days. I'm trying to decide what project to start to take the place of the hooded scarf in my rotation....Your story about Hickory made me laugh! I must have missed the story of "survivor kitty" and I'm probably not the only one so if you get a chance please enlighten us! I will catch up to page 21 and check back in- I'm looking forward to seeing how everyone is doing...Thanks for hosting! Sandi/AZ Sticks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

oh no ggclaudia - you don't get away with that - we want you to join in the conversation. as you can see the more voices the more fun we have. please join us often and join in - we would love to have you.

sam



ggclaudia said:


> First time I have ever read the Tea Party. You'll sound like a great big happy family keeping in touch with each other from all over the world. I may have to listen in more often.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Now to see what I can remember.
Marinaae the truck looks great.
Angel, the recipe looks good- one I will copy.
Althea so glad your car is back. Afer the dentist tomorrow things might be back to normal for you.
Cindy it's amazing you diodn't do yourself some bigger injury with that fall.
I too much prefer cold weather- can warm up with more clothes but removing them doesn't make too much difference when it is hot. Time I went off and added some layers. We have similar temperatures at the moment to Myfanwy, 15 today- wow 17 tomorrow! but back to 14/15 after that.
It's always a pain when the medication makes us feel worse before we feel better! HArd to keep going with it.
Another 4 hours driving today. DH is working on an essay and so wantyed to use the travel time to work on it- a bit hard to say but I want to knit! Oh well getting in practice for a few weeks time when I will need to do 10 hours driving at least one way, maybe both ways. 
Nothing particullar on this week. Have heard from the lady I help teach knitting with on Mondays to say she is unwell so I need to do it by myself. But most of them are away I think.
DH bought a new cordless vacum claeaner the other day to do the stairs. Told him I didn't like it I wanted a robot. He pointed out that it wouldn't do the stairs. Why he thinks I would like a vacum that is easy to do the stairs with when I used to get him to do them because I couldn't use the old cleaner on them I don't know! Now I will have no excuse to ask him to do them. lol


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

darowil - certainly you can come with a reason why he should continue to do the stairs - he bought it he should use it. right? lol

myfanwy - i think i could show up for breakfast right now - the bread should be about done or is already done and you've eaten it all.

anyhow - four in the morning - it is so past my bedtime. see you hopefully before noon. lol

sam



darowil said:


> Now to see what I can remember.
> Marinaae the truck looks great.
> Angel, the recipe looks good- one I will copy.
> Althea so glad your car is back. Afer the dentist tomorrow things might be back to normal for you.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I realised sometime after I posted my formula that you would need to reverse the calculation, Sam, so SUBTRACT seven hours, and add a day, i.e., from four am, that takes me to 9 pm, your tomorrow! there seems to be a half hour discrepency- but 'rough enough' . So I also on my early bed time am about to go to bed! 
Hi darowil! did not dliberately miss you out- just you have been fairly quiet, and I must have mistaken something you said- I thought you were on your way to the Northern Territory



preston said:


> darowil - certainly you can come with a reason why he should continue to do the stairs - he bought it he should use it. right? lol
> 
> myfanwy - i think i could show up for breakfast right now - the bread should be about done or is already done and you've eaten it all.
> 
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> Hi darowil! did not dliberately miss you out- just you have been fairly quiet, and I must have mistaken something you said- I thought you were on your way to the Northern Territory


Not the Northern Territory yet. That is some time next month- still don't kniow when. But we were away last week hence being quite. David was working on an essay and I was knitting- nothing finished! Lots of deciding things weren't right, turning them into UFOs and beginning something else. But back for a few weeks, then away again for a while and then off to the Territory. So I will be very quite from the second week of August. Still not sure of the exact dates I will be away. David was just asking what I would do if I needed to come back from the first trip alone and I jokingly said I could take a week to come home, and he said I could take as long as I liked! (he needs to fly straight to Sydney rather than return home and don't know what either of the girls are doing yet.) But we will need transport there so not worth the cost of all flying and then hiring a car. 
But for the next few weeks I should ne around.Have to do something about working though if I am going to keep my registration current though as I must do some professional development to keep my registration current. And it has to be relevant to my work- I said but I'm not working so what was I meant to do? The useful answer was something relevant to my work! And it needs to be done before the end of August, which means in the next few weeks. And as prior to stopping I was working with an agency I could have been working in any ward in the various hospitals so anything I did could conceivably never be useful. What a waste of time and money unless I know it will be helpfull. My current whinge.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

orcagrandma said:


> I miss Scotland and Ireland so bad. We would love to retire there but would have to leave all the kids and grandkids behind and I don't know if I could be that far away from them although they are scattered from here in Oklahoma to Indiana and Wyoming and we don't get to see most of them but once or twice a year. Maybe it would be a good place for them to come and visit except the airlines are getting so expensive that for a family of five it would be hard. Oh well, we can't live everywhere we want to so folks keep me informed about those far away places. Please!


Are you from Scotland or Ireland originally?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Needleme said:


> settleg said:
> 
> 
> > HELP PLEASE! Up until yesterday I was having to use my cell phone to read posts. There was a post for a mock crab cake using zucchini and I know I bookmarked it but now can't pull it up. Just bought the zuchhine and really want to make this for dinner tonight. If anyone can send me the recipe I'd be so thankful. Feel free to send it pm if you do find it or just tell me where to find it. Thanking all in advance.
> ...


I found it and PM'd her. (Oops, should have read further, I see others have answered before me.)


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Cindy M said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning, everyone! Good choice of recipes, Sam! I love to collect those spice blend recipes - they're very expensive to buy. And love peaches!
> ...


Glad you're okay. That's a new expression to me, 'almost bought the farm' not something said over here. We're always learning! :lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

settleg said:


> A BIG thank you to NanaCaren, Needleme, and KateB for finding and sending me the recipe for the mock crab cakes. Made them for dinner and most everyone just loved them. I didn't have any seasoned bread crumbs so I substituted pepperidge farm herb dressing mix and they were mighty fine. Only one of the grandkids didn't care for them but then she is picky anyway. That kid would eat spaghetti noodles 24/7 if given the chance. hahaha. After dinner the kids and I made doughnuts using a mini donut maker. They made sour cream donuts and buttermilk spiced donuts. Had a good time together. May have to get one of these to send with my daughter to college.


You're welcome, Settleg.
My son wouldn't eat vegetables as he got older, so I used to add spaghetti hoops to his plate instead. We used to joke that he consdered spaghetti hoops to be a vegetable!


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Hello Preston, and my other wonderful Tea Party friends.
I really like the name of Preston Sam, Was that you middle name? Your recipes sound yummy. I'm still working away on little girl outfits,when my rotor cuff will let me. Once I get them cleaned and blocked If you all like I'll take a picture to show you how it all turned out. Well, It's 4:30 am I sure hope I can sleep now. This goes on night after night....not fun , my dears. I'll have to see what type of recipes I can come up with too. The Dr. Said I'm boarder-line diabetic. I fell now what can't I eat. It's so confusing. 
Take care my wonderful friend until nest time we what


----------



## conniesews (Jul 16, 2011)

Good Morning everyone. Thank you for your good wishes and prayers for Jay and I. He seems to be doing well so far. I was going to organize my stash today but I just got a phone call from my daughter and she is taking Jay and I to the lake for the morning. Jay can swim and play in the sand with his cousins and I can knit in the shade. Oh happy day. God Bless


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

good luck sorting out the dilemma!



darowil said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi darowil! did not dliberately miss you out- just you have been fairly quiet, and I must have mistaken something you said- I thought you were on your way to the Northern Territory
> ...


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

Althea said:


> 11.40 Sunday morning in Adelaide, and I've just caught up to page 19 after 2 1/2 hours' reading. CindyM, I felt ill reading about your falling backwards downstairs - the stuff of my worst nightmares. So glad you weren't injured apart from the bruises: it could have been so much worse. Sam, thanks for the recipe for peach clafoutis. I have made cherry clafoutis in the past and it's certainly yummy. The other peach recipes sound great, too, but I wonder if there's a substitute for Graham crackers, which I don't think are available in Australia. Would a plain sweet biscuit (cookie) be a reasonable substitute? Finally able to pick up my car from the crash repairers at 4.30 p.m. Friday, and had to do my grocery shopping straight away as I was out of most staples. Don't like driving in the dark (starts getting dark around 5 pm here now) so went to the closest supermarket and was home by 6 p.m. - it usually takes me a couple of hours but I broke my record this time. Met a couple of friends for a long lunch yesterday. About to leave around 3 p.m when my former boss and his wife turned up (unplanned) for coffee and cake, so they joined us and it was another hour or more - a very pleasant afternoon. So no tine for the tea party until this morning. Hope there won't be another 19 pages to read by the time I'm back on tomorrow. Dentist in the morning (lost a filling and I suspect he'll want to talk to me about making a bridge). Meantime, thoughts are with those who are unwell and warm wishes to all for a pleasant Sunday.


I checked out the equivalent in the UK and here they say to use either Digestive biscuits or Rich tea.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sam! re time differences we are now v. early Monday morning, and Carthage, which is on my time watch, is just after 7a.m., Sunday, I am presuming you are in the same time zone- or are you further west? Generally speaking is all of Ohio in the same time zone? and would this be consistent in all the states?
I have started the bread early because I won't have time, come daylight, to muck around- I am being collected for my appointment at 9-15am. Thinking of muck, I am going to have one messy puppy to deal with when I eventually get home- it is too long a stretch to have him in the house- knowing him and the mudbath he has created where he patrols the fence- he will be black all over, that is my whinge! Rifus is such a clean fellow by instinct, but this boy loves dirt!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I'd plump for digestives



Silverowl said:


> Althea said:
> 
> 
> > 11.40 Sunday morning in Adelaide, and I've just caught up to page 19 after 2 1/2 hours' reading. CindyM, I felt ill reading about your falling backwards downstairs - the stuff of my worst nightmares. So glad you weren't injured apart from the bruises: it could have been so much worse. Sam, thanks for the recipe for peach clafoutis. I have made cherry clafoutis in the past and it's certainly yummy. The other peach recipes sound great, too, but I wonder if there's a substitute for Graham crackers, which I don't think are available in Australia. Would a plain sweet biscuit (cookie) be a reasonable substitute? Finally able to pick up my car from the crash repairers at 4.30 p.m. Friday, and had to do my grocery shopping straight away as I was out of most staples. Don't like driving in the dark (starts getting dark around 5 pm here now) so went to the closest supermarket and was home by 6 p.m. - it usually takes me a couple of hours but I broke my record this time. Met a couple of friends for a long lunch yesterday. About to leave around 3 p.m when my former boss and his wife turned up (unplanned) for coffee and cake, so they joined us and it was another hour or more - a very pleasant afternoon. So no tine for the tea party until this morning. Hope there won't be another 19 pages to read by the time I'm back on tomorrow. Dentist in the morning (lost a filling and I suspect he'll want to talk to me about making a bridge). Meantime, thoughts are with those who are unwell and warm wishes to all for a pleasant Sunday.
> ...


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

preston said:


> althea - i think the sweet buscuit would be fine - you could also use vanilla wafers if you have access to them. what do you use say for a crust for a cheese cake - you could use the same crust for this.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


One cheesecake recipe I have calls for animal crackers. So I think they could often be used.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

A little late but.. next time turn on the light. We don't want to lose you. Hope the bruises heal quickly.


Cindy M said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning, everyone! Good choice of recipes, Sam! I love to collect those spice blend recipes - they're very expensive to buy. And love peaches!
> ...


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > Poledra65 said:
> ...


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Peanut Butter Graham No-Bake Thumbprint Cookies
> 
> No oven is needed for these thumbprint cookies. Fill the sweet and salty peanut butter cookies with your favorite jam for a quick and easy no-bake treat.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Marianne! These will be perfect for my grandsons to make when they're down next weekend (they love being in my kitchen).


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dear Silver owl- you will see from my comment about feeling cold at 15C how I have acclimatised to NZ. Thank you for posting the link to meccano- I am hoping to start a new craze at the DD's. Big sister loves her Sylvanian Families that I chanced on years ago, and , the little boy is able to play, supervised by big sis, with that. I think they must all be plastic parts now! My brother has the original sort- which he has just re-painted ready for his GD's!


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

So glad your Mom is better - spent yesterday morning with mine - she's 89 and still on her own but getting more frail and though she drives well, she worries about falling in the store - and she was mugged in a parking lot a few years ago, so we take her for her weekly shopping and breakfast or lunch each week. So important to spend quality time together. :-D 

Glad you liked the movie; it's on my list too.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> Adelaide is 3 1/2 hours behind us at the moment- with winter time.
> 
> Meccano, is a construction system, with rods, and plates, that can be bolted together to make different models, Sorry I had assumed it was a 'universal' toy!!
> 
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Sam/Preston - just reading all of this week's TP and saw your name change and status..... What gives?
> 
> Door County is a great place to visit. DH used to spend summers there picking cherries. Lots of fish fries, some great local artisans... Would love to visit again.
> 
> ...


Oh dream weaver, I am so sorry to hear you have and infection, and that medication is making you feel worst. Do hope you will feel better soon. How is your cough? Did you find out what was causing it? I do hope so. Thinking of you and praying you get better soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Silverowl said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy said:
> ...


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Good morning! It's 7:30 am here just relaxing after a hard work day yesterday splitting wood. In about 1 1/2 hours I have to leave to go get my hair cut and then this afternoon attend my GD's bridal shower. She gets married on the 28th. I hope she will be happy. Her mother says she's making a mistake as the husband to be is just like her father (who was a real A-hole). I hope she is wrong for my GD's sake otherwise she's going to learn the hard way again. Oh well it's her life I haven't said anything nor will I so I will just keep good thoughts. Well I'm going to get things ready to go as I will have time to kill waiting between my hair cut and the shower so I will just sit and knit somewhere while I wait. I have to drive an hour for my hair and another 45-60 min. further for the shower so I will have several hours of uninterrupted knitting or a nap (both sound good). See you all when I get back.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh what a week is coming up here in Wis. we are going to be 97 today tomorrow 101 degress. No rain and no relief. Everthing is getting dryer. Not the usual summer here.We are not allowed to have any fires,can't even use grills out doors. So no cooking on grills ect. 
so we are out to supper tonight. Can only stand so many cold meals salads, cold cuts ect. 
Sam you are so kind as to answer everone on here. Do hope your weather gets better. Feel so house bound here. glad to have the AC, but not much time to enjoy outside this yer. 
Orcagrandma, so hard when mom is getting older. We had to put my Dad in assited living. He was not happy about it, but now seems to be adjusting to it.
Edith m thanks for the recipe
Oh Cindy m glad you are at least o.k. except for bruising. You really did put your guarding Angel to a test. Glad it turn out the way it did.
Angel 48 oh good recipe, will have to try it later in year.
Az Sticks wish we had your rain up here.
Hope all feel better soon, and all else stay health.
Till next time, have a good week.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Needleme said:


> settleg said:
> 
> 
> > A BIG thank you to NanaCaren, Needleme, and KateB for finding and sending me the recipe for the mock crab cakes. Made them for dinner and most everyone just loved them. I didn't have any seasoned bread crumbs so I substituted pepperidge farm herb dressing mix and they were mighty fine. Only one of the grandkids didn't care for them but then she is picky anyway. That kid would eat spaghetti noodles 24/7 if given the chance. hahaha. After dinner the kids and I made doughnuts using a mini donut maker. They made sour cream donuts and buttermilk spiced donuts. Had a good time together. May have to get one of these to send with my daughter to college.
> ...


She might even be able to start a little business selling donuts to her dorm mates. I've heard of college girls making fudge and selling it for spending money. :thumbup:


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

KateB said:


> Cindy M said:
> 
> 
> > DorisT said:
> ...


it's definitely not unknown here, but I suspect it may be regional.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

KateB said:


> Cindy M said:
> 
> 
> > DorisT said:
> ...


This got a fair amount of play when Lou died a few years ago.

http://www.cartalk.com/content/louis-casimir-jr-obituary


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Hello Preston, and my other wonderful Tea Party friends.
> I really like the name of Preston Sam, Was that you middle name? Your recipes sound yummy. I'm still working away on little girl outfits,when my rotor cuff will let me. Once I get them cleaned and blocked If you all like I'll take a picture to show you how it all turned out. Well, It's 4:30 am I sure hope I can sleep now. This goes on night after night....not fun , my dears. I'll have to see what type of recipes I can come up with too. The Dr. Said I'm boarder-line diabetic. I fell now what can't I eat. It's so confusing.
> Take care my wonderful friend until nest time we what


If you start checking your blood, easy to do, you will see how much you are affected by different things. i love hummus and it seems to be very good to my bs.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra! how is the settling in process going? Are all the dogs happy in their new home!?
Meccano IMHO is one of the best toys ever invented. In the hands of an inventive child the possibilities are endless. I remember spending hours undoing previous creations, so the older of my younger twin brothers could build his next working model of whatever- the major one I recall was a working model of a truck with a post-hole boring unit at the back- have no recall of how he bribed us to work for him- maybe we were just fascinated at how he could rebuild machines he had seen working!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sam, thanks for the peach recipe. You guys are so lucky to have fresh peaches. I can hardly wait until ours come into season although they may not be as good this year because of the extreme heat early in the spring and then a sudden cold snap. I know it affected our apple trees. We were hoping to get a few apples but I only see 2 possibles.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Needleme said:


> Ticked off at my sister. Last weekend I hosted a BBQ for my mom and sister#1's birthdays. We marinated Tri- tip and chicken, wrapped and BBQ'd corn on the cob, made cupcake lasagnas. Others brought salad and bread and we got a nice ice cream cake for dessert.
> My college-aged sons work in entry-level summer jobs for their spending and school money and they were not able to get the night off. It was still a lovely meal and night.
> So last night, a week later, my sister #2 emails me to please communicate better the next time I have a party, as her children were expecting to see their cousins and if they weren't going to be there, she wouldn't have "forced" ( her words) them to come. I felt like my hospitality was smacked right back in my face. Or am I being too thin-skinned?


That wasn't very nice of your sister. They should have been pleased to be included in this family get-together.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Cindy M, that was some "trip,' but not the kind I had in mind. So glad you didn't break anything or worse. I've had so many near misses that I think my guardian angel must be watching over me. :thumbup:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cindy M said:


> Hello, Joy. Dry as a bone here in East Central Wisconsin. We had 3 days of clear skies with not a cloud in sight and the sun beating down. Temps in the mid 90's. Winds are westerly so you'll probably get our leftovers, Preston. I'm hoping we'll get rain soon. 60% chance for tomorrow they say.
> 
> I'm looking at your blackening recipe and thinking catfish. I think I know where I can get some catfish fillets. If not, it's a good excuse to go fishing. I know of a murky lake with a lot of nice cats. Not on any of the fishing maps, either. Road trip!


Hi Cindy - we love catfish. I often get it from our local supermarket. Haven't had blackened catfish in some time. I usually get lemon pepper :lol:


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

orcagrandma, that sounds like a wonderful, relaxing vacation. Thanks for the info on the B&B. If we ever get back to the West Coast, I'd like to look into it.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

nickerina said:


> I got home a week ago from my trip to Oregon. The weather there was great, A bit cool in the morning but warming up to 60 or 70 in the afternoon. It got up to 80 just before I left. Thinking I was missing the 100+ temps here at home I enjoyed my stay. However, in the week I have been home I don't think the temp has been below 99. Most days it is over 100 with just a couple little showers. We are lucky if it goes down to 78 at night. Our garden has just been burned up.
> Enjoyed meeting 2 KPers while in OR.


Did you meet gingerwitch? She used to post on the Tea Party, but we haven't heard from her since Firerball Dave left.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> Poledra! how is the settling in process going? Are all the dogs happy in their new home!?
> Meccano IMHO is one of the best toys ever invented. In the hands of an inventive child the possibilities are endless. I remember spending hours undoing previous creations, so the older of my younger twin brothers could build his next working model of whatever- the major one I recall was a working model of a truck with a post-hole boring unit at the back- have no recall of how he bribed us to work for him- maybe we were just fascinated at how he could rebuild machines he had seen working!


Hi Myfanwy, everything's settling in well, the dogs are happy to just be at the house and not traveling across country in the crazy moving truck. lol...The little one is so used to being outside that he's spending most of his days out in the back yard, but he is loving snuggling in bed at night. lol. Amazing at what they pic up quick. 

I went to the site and they listed one store that sells them so I went to their site and they come up under the Erector name, who knew. lol...But I'm definitely going to buy some for J.J. He's a hands on little boy, 5yrs, and he'll stay busy with those for hours a day. I had never realized that they had progressed beyond the building toys we had as kids.

Well, I spent about 3 or 4 hrs last night trying to untangle some yarn, it's likd a ribbon yarn, but not the frilly kind you use for scarves, it's 1/4" wide (0.6 centimeters) and I'm still not done, they got really really tangled in the RubberMaid tub on the trip. Ah well, back to it I guess. lol...Wish me luck.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I finally have a connecting wire for my camera to the computer :-D Hope to post a picture of my "new to me" truck :lol:


Wow, Marianne, that's some set up. You'll have many wonderful memories camping. I'm sure Mom will love it.

We started camping with a pop-up, beds only, then moved up to a pop-up with stove, fridge, and storage, plus beds, then a 40 ft. trailer which we set up at a Navy rec center near Chesapeake Bay and never moved. Used to entertain the grandchildren there; it was such a safe environment for them. After many years, we sold it because the floor was beginning to give way. I wouldn't mind going back to a pop-up again if we could get the kind that pops up at the push of a button. :thumbup:


----------



## northampton (Jul 12, 2012)

sisters both of mine are younger than me but went to a 90th
birthday party last w/e and was totally bullied. but had a great time anyway
suzanne


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

I am having problems keeping up with all the posts, I am feeling better and I have so many things to do with caring for Mother and doing the gardens and the house. When I was ill I could sit and just do the Tea Party and I loved it so. I hope you all understand when I don't post much but I do try to keep up and love all the new members. jor p


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

mjs said:


> Strawberry4u said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Preston, and my other wonderful Tea Party friends.
> ...


Do you have to see the dr for that? I am also pre-diabetic and am very interested in learning how different foods affect me.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Feel free to join in GGClaudia! The more the merrier; we are a very multicultural group and share a love of eating, knitting, and many more interests. Welcome, welcome, welcome!


ggclaudia said:


> First time I have ever read the Tea Party. You'll sound like a great big happy family keeping in touch with each other from all over the world. I may have to listen in more often.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

settleg said:


> A BIG thank you to NanaCaren, Needleme, and KateB for finding and sending me the recipe for the mock crab cakes. Made them for dinner and most everyone just loved them. I didn't have any seasoned bread crumbs so I substituted pepperidge farm herb dressing mix and they were mighty fine. Only one of the grandkids didn't care for them but then she is picky anyway. That kid would eat spaghetti noodles 24/7 if given the chance. hahaha. After dinner the kids and I made doughnuts using a mini donut maker. They made sour cream donuts and buttermilk spiced donuts. Had a good time together. May have to get one of these to send with my daughter to college.


you have to share the sour cream doughnut recipe PLEASE!! :lol:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Cindy M said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning, everyone! Good choice of recipes, Sam! I love to collect those spice blend recipes - they're very expensive to buy. And love peaches!
> ...


Gads :!: :!: So glad you are okay.. falls are horrible to recoup from! Please take care.. remember ice it's a good friend to aches and pains ;-)


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

settleg said:


> Marianne love the truck and camper. I have a 1986 Ford Ranger that was my dad's. We call it the love truck cause I've let everyone paint all over it. Just love my truck.


That sounds COOL!!! ;-)


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

These just gave me an idea. I am going to get one of the mini donut makers as Sam said would be a hit at the dorm when DD heads there in the fall BUT I would love to put together a no bake or easy microwave cooked recipie file for my DD. She is quite competent in the kitchen but at school will only have a microwave and a full refrigerator in her dorm mini kitchen. They won't even allow a toster or counter top toaster oven. Anyway, if any of you wonderful TP cooks have any tried and true recipes you'd like to share I would love to receive them as I'm sure others here would make use of them too. No pressure meant either. Just a request if you feel so lead to share. Nothing ventured nothing gained. :lol:


bellestarr12 said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > Peanut Butter Graham No-Bake Thumbprint Cookies
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

DorisT that is a great idea! She qualified for the work-study program but it students are then selected lottery style and she wasn't selected. She has got to find a job there and it needs to be on campus since she isn't going to have a car. I'll mention it to her and thanks for the idea!



DorisT said:


> Needleme said:
> 
> 
> > settleg said:
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

kate - it means dead.

sam



KateB said:


> Cindy M said:
> 
> 
> > DorisT said:
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

strawberry4u - renwyck is my middle name - and we love pictures - lots and lots of pictures.

sam

glad you are able to get some things done.



Strawberry4u said:


> Hello Preston, and my other wonderful Tea Party friends.
> I really like the name of Preston Sam, Was that you middle name? Your recipes sound yummy. I'm still working away on little girl outfits,when my rotor cuff will let me. Once I get them cleaned and blocked If you all like I'll take a picture to show you how it all turned out. Well, It's 4:30 am I sure hope I can sleep now. This goes on night after night....not fun , my dears. I'll have to see what type of recipes I can come up with too. The Dr. Said I'm boarder-line diabetic. I fell now what can't I eat. It's so confusing.
> Take care my wonderful friend until nest time we what


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

not sure where carthage is - but all of ohio is on eastern daylight time - there are four time zones - eastern, central, mountain and pacific coast time (not sure what it is called.). for the most part no state is divided by a time zone - i think they have changed all of them so they are on the same time from border to border. indiana - right next to us - used to be split lengthwise into two zones - but that is no longer the case. we do switch back and forth from daylight time to standard time - "spring forward/fall back" one hour.

sam



myfanwy said:


> Sam! re time differences we are now v. early Monday morning, and Carthage, which is on my time watch, is just after 7a.m., Sunday, I am presuming you are in the same time zone- or are you further west? Generally speaking is all of Ohio in the same time zone? and would this be consistent in all the states?
> I have started the bread early because I won't have time, come daylight, to muck around- I am being collected for my appointment at 9-15am. Thinking of muck, I am going to have one messy puppy to deal with when I eventually get home- it is too long a stretch to have him in the house- knowing him and the mudbath he has created where he patrols the fence- he will be black all over, that is my whinge! Rifus is such a clean fellow by instinct, but this boy loves dirt!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marianne the recipe for the sour cream donuts is from the Babycakes Donut Maker cookbook that came with the donut maker. If I'm not suppose to post it I'm sure the admin. will let me know however I am giving credit where credit is due.

Sour Cream Donuts
Ingredients
1 1/3 cups all-purpose flour 
1/3 cup sugar .....(I substituted splenda)
1 tablespoon baking powder
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/2 cup milk
1/4 vegetable oil
1/4 cup sour cream
1 egg
1 teaspoon vanilla
(couldn't find my baking powder so I used self rising
flour and eliminated the baking powder & salt)
Directions:
1. Combine dry ingredients in a mixing bowl
2. In separate bowl whisk toether remaining ingredients, except glaze or topping. Poor liquid ingredients into dry ingredients. Using a mnixer on medium speed blend until smooth.
3. Fill each cooking reservoir with about 2 tablespoons of batter
4. Bake about 4-5 minutes or until toothpick inserted into donut cxomes out clean.
5. Glaze or coat with powdered sugar or cinnamon-sugar as desired.

With the BabyCakes Donut maker it took maybe 4-5 minutes to make 6 donuts. Yummy.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

oh absolutely althea - never thought of that.

sam

i love animal crackers - and guess what - they are ten for ten at the grocery i go to - guess what i am buying. lol



mjs said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> > althea - i think the sweet buscuit would be fine - you could also use vanilla wafers if you have access to them. what do you use say for a crust for a cheese cake - you could use the same crust for this.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I also want to try using a cake mix but don't know if it would be worth the trouble since this uses so little ingredients anyway.
Using a cake mix would offer more flavors though. :idea:


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

silverown - is that rich tea biscuits? i think you could even use crushed up scones, etc. after all it is just the crust.

sam



Silverowl said:


> Althea said:
> 
> 
> > 11.40 Sunday morning in Adelaide, and I've just caught up to page 19 after 2 1/2 hours' reading. CindyM, I felt ill reading about your falling backwards downstairs - the stuff of my worst nightmares. So glad you weren't injured apart from the bruises: it could have been so much worse. Sam, thanks for the recipe for peach clafoutis. I have made cherry clafoutis in the past and it's certainly yummy. The other peach recipes sound great, too, but I wonder if there's a substitute for Graham crackers, which I don't think are available in Australia. Would a plain sweet biscuit (cookie) be a reasonable substitute? Finally able to pick up my car from the crash repairers at 4.30 p.m. Friday, and had to do my grocery shopping straight away as I was out of most staples. Don't like driving in the dark (starts getting dark around 5 pm here now) so went to the closest supermarket and was home by 6 p.m. - it usually takes me a couple of hours but I broke my record this time. Met a couple of friends for a long lunch yesterday. About to leave around 3 p.m when my former boss and his wife turned up (unplanned) for coffee and cake, so they joined us and it was another hour or more - a very pleasant afternoon. So no tine for the tea party until this morning. Hope there won't be another 19 pages to read by the time I'm back on tomorrow. Dentist in the morning (lost a filling and I suspect he'll want to talk to me about making a bridge). Meantime, thoughts are with those who are unwell and warm wishes to all for a pleasant Sunday.
> ...


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

quick update on the wrist saga, although i don't see doc til tomorrow. SIL FINALLY installed my hand-held showerhead last night, and I just took my first shower in 3 weeks! 
i finally feel human again. 

finished knitting my GD's AG poncho (should have taken me about an hour to do, but...)but can't sew it together.

SarahKW's (my adopted daughter on KP) son just broke his left elbow, saying he wanted to be like my GS and me. My DD has asked me if this is some sort of club she should be aware of (Patrick had his surgery at the hospital where DD works). i think I'll head over to Sarah's and collect the initiation fee, by having Sarah sew up the poncho while Patrick and I moan and groan together! LOL


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

our weather pretty much matches your weather yarn lady - i'm beginning to wonder if the grass will recover - don't think i have ever seen it look so brown. even the weeds are brown. our tomatoes and flowers survive only because we faithfully water them. most crops are a loss - and there is no rain in sight. it has been an unusual summer.

sam



theyarnlady said:


> Oh what a week is coming up here in Wis. we are going to be 97 today tomorrow 101 degress. No rain and no relief. Everthing is getting dryer. Not the usual summer here.We are not allowed to have any fires,can't even use grills out doors. So no cooking on grills ect.
> so we are out to supper tonight. Can only stand so many cold meals salads, cold cuts ect.
> Sam you are so kind as to answer everone on here. Do hope your weather gets better. Feel so house bound here. glad to have the AC, but not much time to enjoy outside this yer.
> Orcagrandma, so hard when mom is getting older. We had to put my Dad in assited living. He was not happy about it, but now seems to be adjusting to it.
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

mjs said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > Cindy M said:
> ...


Up in Canada in farming country, we also use the term "almost bought the farm". Basically it means you have bought your cemetary plot because you are dead and need a place to put your body.  The term "pushing up daisies" is another one that means the same thing.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Needleme said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > Strawberry4u said:
> ...


Get yourself to a diabetic clinic where they will start doing preventive teaching. If the clinics are not self-referring, then get your doctor to refer you. Often people wait until they have diabetes before doing something about it. People need to realize that the time to start the diabetic teaching/eating/lifestyle is when they are diagnosed as pre-diabetic. Good luck with this!!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Needleme said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > Strawberry4u said:
> ...


No you check your bs at home. You need a meter and a lancet and a prescription is required. Medicare covers diabetes; it is not under part D, although oral medicine is. But regardless of your age, you should be able to discuss with your doctor what is the best way for you to proceed. It took me a year after I got the stuff to get up the courage to stick my finger, but it turned out not to be a big deal. But I know I would not be a good drug addict.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

preston said:


> oh absolutely althea - never thought of that.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


When you come right down to it they are very much like digestive biscuits


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

preston said:


> silverown - is that rich tea biscuits? i think you could even use crushed up scones, etc. after all it is just the crust.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


I don't think scones would be a good idea, but shortbread would.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Ceili said:


> quick update on the wrist saga, although i don't see doc til tomorrow. SIL FINALLY installed my hand-held showerhead last night, and I just took my first shower in 3 weeks!
> i finally feel human again.
> 
> finished knitting my GD's AG poncho (should have taken me about an hour to do, but...)but can't sew it together.
> ...


Congratulations on the shower installation. I know just how you feel. However, I think I'll pass on joining the broken bones club, if you don't mind. :roll:


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

doris - here is a site - some of them have power life standard and others you can add it.

sam

http://www.forestriverinc.com/nd/default22.asp?page=feat&choice=ftc&series=MAC&nav=rec



DorisT said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > I finally have a connecting wire for my camera to the computer :-D Hope to post a picture of my "new to me" truck :lol:
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

settleg - it wasn't me that mentioned the mini donut in the dorm - don't remember who said it but it sure sounds like good idea - they should go over well in the men's dorm.

sam



settleg said:


> These just gave me an idea. I am going to get one of the mini donut makers as Sam said would be a hit at the dorm when DD heads there in the fall BUT I would love to put together a no bake or easy microwave cooked recipie file for my DD. She is quite competent in the kitchen but at school will only have a microwave and a full refrigerator in her dorm mini kitchen. They won't even allow a toster or counter top toaster oven. Anyway, if any of you wonderful TP cooks have any tried and true recipes you'd like to share I would love to receive them as I'm sure others here would make use of them too. No pressure meant either. Just a request if you feel so lead to share. Nothing ventured nothing gained. :lol:
> 
> 
> bellestarr12 said:
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

settleg - i'm lost here - were you musing about using a cake mix in the donut maker?

sam



settleg said:


> I also want to try using a cake mix but don't know if it would be worth the trouble since this uses so little ingredients anyway.
> Using a cake mix would offer more flavors though. :idea:


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

mjs But I know I would not be a good drug addict.[/quote said:


> you and me both mjs - i still get tears in my eyes when the doctor says "injection". lol blood tests i sail through i have had so many but shots are a whole different animal.
> 
> sam


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

mjs wrote "Perception of heat is so relative isn't it?"

we have some friends from Mumbai - they have a very hard time with our "dry heat" - the heat doesn't bother them but they miss the humidity that makes us all so sticky and tired!

very humid here in the desert today (though again, that's relative) - guess I won't bake meringues but am in the mood to bake something, maybe that clafoutis with cherries.


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

Sam,
Thanks. Both recipes sound delicious. I love when the peaches are ripe.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Joe P said:


> good Friday and it is the 13th and 3rd 13th Friday in the year, the most you can have. How interesting heard that on ABC news tonight.
> 
> I love the link to gluten free recipes and thanks, Sam, I will pursue it. I mentioned before last TP I have an appointment with the Geriontologist on the 23rd. I did find out there are no abnormalities on the ct and blood tests. So, hopefully the Geriontologist has some resolve for me. We will see.
> 
> The gluten free recipe is not perfected yet and I won't put it on TP until I try it a few times to make sure it is light and no crumbly. The gluten free new bakery opened the other week and has not perfected their bread yet. So, I will let you know. talk at y'all lataaaaaaaaaaa.. joe p


On Friday the 13th, there was a gathering of motorcyclists in Port Dover Ontario. They only gather on Fri the l3th. Last I heard there were 120,000 there and more expected. Sure wish I could have been there - wall to wall people and bikes.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB - lucky girl - enjoy your cruise.

Connie - Hope the doctors can solve Jay's problem and fix him up soon.

Marianne - glad to hear your mom's feeling better.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

welcome to the tea party softarlv - we're so glad you have joined us - come sit a spell and join in the conversation - the more voices we have the more interesting the conversation. come often and stay late.

sam



SOFTARLV said:


> Sam,
> Thanks. Both recipes sound delicious. I love when the peaches are ripe.


----------



## pking (May 25, 2012)

Hi Sam. I LOVE Peaches and this receipe sounds great. I will pick up some peaches tomorrow and make it. I also make a simple Peach crisp that's really yummy also if anyone would like to have that. :thumbup: 
Happy summer, from the happy knitter in Virginia.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > KateB said:
> ...


I know 'pushing up the daisies' and when I think of it we do talk about 'buying IT' meaning the same as your farm! :lol:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Good Sunday Morning (it is almost noon here....) I wanted to check in and say thanks to Marianne for the cookie recipe - and I'm so glad your Mom is doing better. Thanks to who ever posted the peaches n cream pie recipe - I think I will give that a try too....it's much to warm to bake. But...we did get more rain last night. Pretty steady and some puddles for the birds this morning - I hope everyone is feeling better today, and Cindy M....I'm glad your fall was no worse that it was.... I have decided to try some 2 needle slippers, my Mom used to make them and they would make great Christmas presents. I'm off to find the pattern and check my stash! Have a wonderful day - Sandi/AZ Sticks


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Gave my cat Callie her summer cut. I'm sending before and after pictures of her.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I'd love to know about the new LYS. I make a couple of trips to Vegas a year. Thanks AZ Sticks


NanGreen said:


> 4:45AM and 71 degrees here in Las Vegas, Nevada, USA. Woke up to drizzles. Last week it was high heat warnings and today it is flood watch. What a change.
> 
> Thanks for the spice recipe. I will try this because I pretty much given up on "Old Bay" which seems too salty.
> 
> ...


----------



## ylostn (Mar 10, 2011)

My first time at the TP and I am leaving right now to get some peaches to make this wonderful dish....hate to heat up the house but I think it might be worth it!!! Thanks!


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

preston said:


> i mention party and guess what popped up under the post - a brochure advertising "become an event and party planner". is that funny or what.
> 
> sam


It is kinda fun to see what ads pop up from what a person writes. We should do a test and have some fun. Talk about something really outrageous and see what kinds of ads we get.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

you never need to ask pking - we always love new recipes - and thanks for joining in today on the tea party - we would like to invite you to stop in as often as possible - we love new members - many voices from all over the world make for fabulous conversations. please come often and stay late.

sam



pking said:


> Hi Sam. I LOVE Peaches and this receipe sounds great. I will pick up some peaches tomorrow and make it. I also make a simple Peach crisp that's really yummy also if anyone would like to have that. :thumbup:
> Happy summer, from the happy knitter in Virginia.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

az sticks - maybe you could share the recipe - i used to have a pattern for two needle slippers but it went the way of all flesh a long time ago. lol

sam



AZ Sticks said:


> Good Sunday Morning (it is almost noon here....) I wanted to check in and say thanks to Marianne for the cookie recipe - and I'm so glad your Mom is doing better. Thanks to who ever posted the peaches n cream pie recipe - I think I will give that a try too....it's much to warm to bake. But...we did get more rain last night. Pretty steady and some puddles for the birds this morning - I hope everyone is feeling better today, and Cindy M....I'm glad your fall was no worse that it was.... I have decided to try some 2 needle slippers, my Mom used to make them and they would make great Christmas presents. I'm off to find the pattern and check my stash! Have a wonderful day - Sandi/AZ Sticks


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

budasha said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> > good Friday and it is the 13th and 3rd 13th Friday in the year, the most you can have. How interesting heard that on ABC news tonight.
> ...


You must need to wear your ear plugs that day!!


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Wish I could find some of that "thick skin" for my kids and have it grafted on. They are feuding with each other over something really trivial. Because they are adults I don't like to get involved, but may just have to.



Needleme said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> > I agree some people who are invited to events have no sense of manners afterwards, by just thanking and not making comments about how they feel it should have been done. So many of these thoughtless people don't need to fill our lives, as the ladies and Sam has said, consider the source and when dealing with her get a thick skin and put your armor on to protect yourself or have no contact with her on an individual basis. She is not worthy of your time and efforts. Good luck and I hope I have not been to abrupt. joe p
> ...


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

BarbaraSD said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> > i mention party and guess what popped up under the post - a brochure advertising "become an event and party planner". is that funny or what.
> ...


Suggestions??


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

northampton said:


> IF YOU WANT RAIN YOU NEED TO COME TO GREAT BRITAIN WE HASVE NOT HAD A DAY WITHOUT A LOT OF RAIN SINCE APRIL
> NORTHAMPTON


Please tell your weather it *must* dry up by the time the Olympics begin. I am so looking forward to seeing all the top athletes of the world gather in London and compete against each other.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

One of the members here on KP wrote about an exceptional LYS in Vegas. Would you by any chance know the name of the store?



NanGreen said:


> 4:45AM and 71 degrees here in Las Vegas, Nevada, USA. Woke up to drizzles. Last week it was high heat warnings and today it is flood watch. What a change.
> 
> Thanks for the spice recipe. I will try this because I pretty much given up on "Old Bay" which seems too salty.
> 
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

budasha said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> > good Friday and it is the 13th and 3rd 13th Friday in the year, the most you can have. How interesting heard that on ABC news tonight.
> ...


It is the only bike gathering that is totally peaceful. There is where you wear your colors with pride and tolerance. It truly is a meet n greet type of get together. Of course the cops are all over too!!! 
http://www.thestar.com/wheels/article/1226470--thousands-of-bikers-descend-on-port-dover
On a lot of Friday the 13th there are a lot more than 120,000 additional people. They have had as much as 200,000. Of course in the summer, they bring their own tents and such.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

preston said:


> doris - here is a site - some of them have power life standard and others you can add it.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link, Sam. We'll have to look into a pop-up with the push button; wonder what they cost? I love sleeping under canvas in the woods or by the seashore at night. Maybe I could talk hubby into getting another trailer. What I'd really like is a motor home so we could take it up to Alaska, but he's not in favor of driving anything that big. Sigh!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

preston said:


> settleg - i'm lost here - were you musing about using a cake mix in the donut maker?
> 
> sam
> Yes I was Sam but pay me no mind.
> ...


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Hi Sam and EVERYone! It's been a while. I haven't been able to read all of the posts yet, but I do hope that you are all well! The recipes sound great - we love peaches here, and I was able to get some really nice ones at a farmers' market. I have a couple peach recipes I can post if y'all are interested.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Thanks for the link, Sam. We'll have to look into a pop-up with the push button; wonder what they cost? I love sleeping under canvas in the woods or by the seashore at night. Maybe I could talk hubby into getting another trailer. What I'd really like is a motor home so we could take it up to Alaska, but he's not in favor of driving anything that big. Sigh!!


I knew that I was finally over the trauma of divorce when I realized that I would NEVER, EVER have to sleep in a tent again!!! For the past 20 or so years, I have done my camping in a hotel with running water, flush 'toidies' and a pool.


----------



## Cindy M (Sep 5, 2011)

Kate B from Scotland said: Glad you're okay. That's a new expression to me, 'almost bought the farm' not something said over here. We're always learning! 

Bought the farm, cashed it in, kicked the bucket, croaked, pushin' up daisies, six feet under. I guess there are many colorful American expressions which mean the same thing. I'm alive. That's all that counts.

When I told my pastor this morning, I got a big hug. He was glad NOT to have officiated at a funeral. Sometimes they don't always want the business.


----------



## Cindy M (Sep 5, 2011)

This is probably the two needle slipper pattern you're thinking of. I read that it's been around since the 1940's. I remember knitting these for a 4H Club Project as a kid in the early 60's. We just knit the toes straight without any decreases, ran the stitches through with yarn, pulled them tight, and fastened off. I think they adapted that part of the old pattern.

http://www.bevscountrycottage.com/maggieslippers.html


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I just got home from Austin, TX. Great weekend with friends. I also learned a lot at the workshops I attended. But since I couldn't check my computer, I have a lot to catch up on! So I just wanted to say hello, and now I will go to page 1 and get reading.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

ylostn - let us know how the peach dish turned out - and please join us again real soon. we want to welcome you and invite you to join in the conversation as often as you can - more voices equals better conversations.

sam



ylostn said:


> My first time at the TP and I am leaving right now to get some peaches to make this wonderful dish....hate to heat up the house but I think it might be worth it!!! Thanks!


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

siouxann said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the link, Sam. We'll have to look into a pop-up with the push button; wonder what they cost? I love sleeping under canvas in the woods or by the seashore at night. Maybe I could talk hubby into getting another trailer. What I'd really like is a motor home so we could take it up to Alaska, but he's not in favor of driving anything that big. Sigh!!
> ...


I'm on your side, Siouxann. I have said for years that my idea of "roughing it" is a hotel without room service. :lol:


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

siouxann - now you know we all are waiting with cut and paste in hand for your recipes. hope you can find the time to come more often - i know this is summer and people are busier - just let us hear from you as often as you can.

sam



siouxann said:


> Hi Sam and EVERYone! It's been a while. I haven't been able to read all of the posts yet, but I do hope that you are all well! The recipes sound great - we love peaches here, and I was able to get some really nice ones at a farmers' market. I have a couple peach recipes I can post if y'all are interested.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

my dad's idea of camping was the hilton - the older i get the more i agree with him.

sam



siouxann said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the link, Sam. We'll have to look into a pop-up with the push button; wonder what they cost? I love sleeping under canvas in the woods or by the seashore at night. Maybe I could talk hubby into getting another trailer. What I'd really like is a motor home so we could take it up to Alaska, but he's not in favor of driving anything that big. Sigh!!
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

cindy - that is the pattern - i see christmas presents.

thank you so much for sharing.

sam



Cindy M said:


> This is probably the two needle slipper pattern you're thinking of. I read that it's been around since the 1940's. I remember knitting these for a 4H Club Project as a kid in the early 60's. We just knit the toes straight without any decreases, ran the stitches through with yarn, pulled them tight, and fastened off. I think they adapted that part of the old pattern.
> 
> http://www.bevscountrycottage.com/maggieslippers.html


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

preston said:


> my dad's idea of camping was the hilton - the older i get the more i agree with him.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


As a kid I lived in a house with cold running water in the kitchen that was it. Outhouses are cold in the winter. I like comforts and easily-available showers.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

on no katynora - you have to have room service - either that or go out for dinner. who cooks when you are at the hilton? lol

sam



KatyNora said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> > DorisT said:
> ...


----------



## Betina (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm loving the more "relaxed" Tea Party! The receipts using peaches sound so yummy Even with our dry weather our peaches are juicy and sweet. Will do some baking soon for church dinner, using these.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cindy M said:


> This is probably the two needle slipper pattern you're thinking of. I read that it's been around since the 1940's. I remember knitting these for a 4H Club Project as a kid in the early 60's. We just knit the toes straight without any decreases, ran the stitches through with yarn, pulled them tight, and fastened off. I think they adapted that part of the old pattern.
> 
> http://www.bevscountrycottage.com/maggieslippers.html


I can't remember how many of those slippers I've made - first as a 4-H project and then for every member of the family - remember I had 10 brothers and sisters, in-laws and over 50 nieces and nephews - just in our immediate family! I'm trying a slightly more-feminine slipper pattern

http://www.garnstudio.com/lang/us/includes/printpattern.php?id=5670lang=us

I found quite early that I needed to adapt the pattern, but because the dimensions are all by width, length, etc. it's been pretty easy to make fit my feet. I began ieth fornt circle with sc in back loop only so it would be very dense for pointy toes, then after 3", changed to full sc, and then at the split on the top for the sides, I'm going to switch to hdc until the length is right. I bought some small seed beads to add to the lacy frill on the top. I used a merino wool varigated for the slipper and them am using embroider floss for the lace. I'm trying on as I go. I actually like the change to crochet for a short period of time. Still have 3 wip but have finished a baby blanket, two poncho/socks/soaker sets, sun hat, mary jane booties, and a dish cloth since the beginning of summer. Trying to get a sweater, slippers, another baby blanket, and bear done before I start more Christmas stuff. Going to be some very busy fingers.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I just got home from Austin, TX. Great weekend with friends. I also learned a lot at the workshops I attended. But since I couldn't check my computer, I have a lot to catch up on! So I just wanted to say hello, and now I will go to page 1 and get reading.


I'm so jealous - I love the Austin, TX area - of course I like a lot of Texas - San Antonio, Dallas & Houstin & San Angelo where I have brothers and families living. Need to get back down there again -- maybe in 2014.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

DH went out to get peaches early this a.m. at the Farmer's Market while I was still getting the sleep out of my eyes -- do you think he saw the peaches clafoutis recipe...definitely going to try it tomorrow. Only other good things at the market were cucumbers, tomatoes and some melon. Strawberries have been awful, blueberries and blackberries almost non-existent. The lettuces have been okay as well as the dark greens...will plan on getting some of those next week. Market is becoming less Farmer's and more Retail space - we now have booths for coffee, pizza, pretzels, kettle corn, jewelry, home-made dog/cat treats. We used to have local farms with cheese, sausages, canned jellies and pickes, and home made breads, pies, quick breads from a religious group, but they are all gone. We're going to try a nearby suburb's market next week for a change of pace.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Needleme said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > I finally have a connecting wire for my camera to the computer :-D Hope to post a picture of my "new to me" truck :lol:
> ...


Wow!! Marianne that looks so good. I hope you have a lot of good times in it & can get some lovely pictures to keep Mom's memory happy & give you pleasant things to talk about with her. You deserve that piece of good fortune for being a good person, now go & have some enjoyment.

Tessa


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> DH went out to get peaches early this a.m. at the Farmer's Market while I was still getting the sleep out of my eyes -- do you think he saw the peaches clafoutis recipe...definitely going to try it tomorrow. Only other good things at the market were cucumbers, tomatoes and some melon. Strawberries have been awful, blueberries and blackberries almost non-existent. The lettuces have been okay as well as the dark greens...will plan on getting some of those next week. Market is becoming less Farmer's and more Retail space - we now have booths for coffee, pizza, pretzels, kettle corn, jewelry, home-made dog/cat treats. We used to have local farms with cheese, sausages, canned jellies and pickes, and home made breads, pies, quick breads from a religious group, but they are all gone. We're going to try a nearby suburb's market next week for a change of pace.


We have this kind of market on Wednesdays. But a few years ago an organization got together to have a market in a downtown parking lot and then moved out to a country location. Though a lot is organic, I think the only requirement is that what is sold has to be produced by the seller. No bananas here. I get free range eggs, whole wheat flour, artisan bread and other odds and ends. And we are a town of about 6500, though of course many more in the surrounding area.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cindy - just checking in on you today....so glad the fall didn't result in broken bones, but I wonder how your muscles are fairing? I'm sure you tried to catch your self with your hands and arms and they usually get wrenched real good so hurt like heck. Bruises will heal and hope the muscles get better soon. So glad the gate provided some protection. I feel down the stairs -- but it was flat on my butt so extra padding helped alot. Still was sore for two weeks---wrenched a knee. Get well soon.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Cindy M said:


> Kate B from Scotland said: Glad you're okay. That's a new expression to me, 'almost bought the farm' not something said over here. We're always learning!
> 
> Bought the farm, cashed it in, kicked the bucket, croaked, pushin' up daisies, six feet under. I guess there are many colorful American expressions which mean the same thing. I'm alive. That's all that counts.
> 
> When I told my pastor this morning, I got a big hug. He was glad NOT to have officiated at a funeral. Sometimes they don't always want the business.


I agree about the many colorful expressions, but dont ever think that it is only the Americans who have these expressions!!!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Cindy M said:


> This is probably the two needle slipper pattern you're thinking of. I read that it's been around since the 1940's. I remember knitting these for a 4H Club Project as a kid in the early 60's. We just knit the toes straight without any decreases, ran the stitches through with yarn, pulled them tight, and fastened off. I think they adapted that part of the old pattern.
> 
> http://www.bevscountrycottage.com/maggieslippers.html


They sure have been around a long time!!! I remember getting these slippers each Christmas from my great Aunt. Of course they are still the slippers that I knit up! I know them as Granny's Slippers. Guess they have lots of names and a bit of variations too, but basically the same pattern!!


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Good Sunday Morning (it is almost noon here....) I wanted to check in and say thanks to Marianne for the cookie recipe - and I'm so glad your Mom is doing better. Thanks to who ever posted the peaches n cream pie recipe - I think I will give that a try too....it's much to warm to bake. But...we did get more rain last night. Pretty steady and some puddles for the birds this morning - I hope everyone is feeling better today, and Cindy M....I'm glad your fall was no worse that it was.... I have decided to try some 2 needle slippers, my Mom used to make them and they would make great Christmas presents. I'm off to find the pattern and check my stash! Have a wonderful day - Sandi/AZ Sticks


Sandi it was me that posted the recipe. Once you make it the problem will be instant addiction! That's what happened to me .
Sandy


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I love the patterns that have been posted - I will try each one and see if I can't keep from being bored!! 
This is the pattern Mom always made :

Boot Slippers Fit Adults  Use small needle for kids
Worsted Weight (#4) 150 yards
Size 6 Knitting Needles

CO 86
Knit 14 rows of garter stitch
Row 1  K40, K2TOG, PM, P2, PM, SSK, K40
Row 2  P39, SSP, SM, K2, SM, P2TOG, P39

Repeat these 2 rows, slipping the markers and keeping the decreases on either side of the center 2 stitches until there are 24 stitches on each side of the center 2 stitches.
Work 7 rows of garter stitch. BO with size 8 needle to keep the cuff from being too tight. Seam back and sole to toe. 
These are the Dorm Boot style with the decreases down the top of the foot. I will post a picture when I get a set finishedBut somebody else will probably be done before me!! Thats why Im starting now for Christmas!! Have a great week! Sandi/AZ Sticks



preston said:


> az sticks - maybe you could share the recipe - i used to have a pattern for two needle slippers but it went the way of all flesh a long time ago. lol
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Instant addiction....so it will be you I blame for the extra workouts at the gym right??? Just kidding - I'm a big girl if I can't leave it alone, I'll take it next door to my neighbor!! Thanks again - Sandi/AZ Sticks


Sandy said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > Good Sunday Morning (it is almost noon here....) I wanted to check in and say thanks to Marianne for the cookie recipe - and I'm so glad your Mom is doing better. Thanks to who ever posted the peaches n cream pie recipe - I think I will give that a try too....it's much to warm to bake. But...we did get more rain last night. Pretty steady and some puddles for the birds this morning - I hope everyone is feeling better today, and Cindy M....I'm glad your fall was no worse that it was.... I have decided to try some 2 needle slippers, my Mom used to make them and they would make great Christmas presents. I'm off to find the pattern and check my stash! Have a wonderful day - Sandi/AZ Sticks
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> But for the next few weeks I should ne around.Have to do something about working though if I am going to keep my registration current though as I must do some professional development to keep my registration current. And it has to be relevant to my work- I said but I'm not working so what was I meant to do? The useful answer was something relevant to my work! And it needs to be done before the end of August, which means in the next few weeks. And as prior to stopping I was working with an agency I could have been working in any ward in the various hospitals so anything I did could conceivably never be useful. What a waste of time and money unless I know it will be helpfull. My current whinge.


[/quote]

Sleeping can be useful! Woke up this morning and suddenly thought of who would probably deal with the issue. So I have just joined the Australian Nursing Federation and they have loads of options for the professional development- and I can do it and worry about working when I get back from the Territory. The positive of it is that I can argue that anything that looks slightly interesting could be argued to be useful as I could be working in any situation. So feeling a bit more positive now than last night.

Must get myself organised for the knitting lesson this afternoon. Nina normally brings all the materials so as she won't be there I had better find some things in case of either new students or one of them having finished their current project. And then again noone may turn up.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Sam, there are quite a few free patterns on the internet for easy 2-needle slippers. Look under the name Grandmother's favorite slippers and also Aunt Maggie's Slippers. Ravelry also has the same pattern. There have been a couple of topics regarding this pattern.



preston said:


> az sticks - maybe you could share the recipe - i used to have a pattern for two needle slippers but it went the way of all flesh a long time ago. lol
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Instant addiction....so it will be you I blame for the extra workouts at the gym right??? Just kidding - I'm a big girl if I can't leave it alone, I'll take it next door to my neighbor!! Thanks again - Sandi/AZ Sticks
> 
> 
> Sandy said:
> ...


ummm, we did have a discussion on this and it was all unanimous on this -> clothes shrink when hanging in the closet or resting in the dresser drawer so we should not feel guilty when they seem to be a little tighter! ahah, bring on the peach pies.

Someone had mentioned making pear butter. Would love to have the pear butter recipe as I am sure it would go great with peanut butter and rye toast!!!
  :lol:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

BarbaraSD said:


> northampton said:
> 
> 
> > IF YOU WANT RAIN YOU NEED TO COME TO GREAT BRITAIN WE HASVE NOT HAD A DAY WITHOUT A LOT OF RAIN SINCE APRIL
> ...


They will just all have to swim.
Wonder how they will manage with all the rain. But unfortunately 4 out of 5 one day cricket games were completed despite all the rain in t he country.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

That is good to hear!



darowil said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > But for the next few weeks I should ne around.Have to do something about working though if I am going to keep my registration current though as I must do some professional development to keep my registration current. And it has to be relevant to my work- I said but I'm not working so what was I meant to do? The useful answer was something relevant to my work! And it needs to be done before the end of August, which means in the next few weeks. And as prior to stopping I was working with an agency I could have been working in any ward in the various hospitals so anything I did could conceivably never be useful. What a waste of time and money unless I know it will be helpfull. My current whinge.


Sleeping can be useful! Woke up this morning and suddenly thought of who would probably deal with the issue. So I have just joined the Australian Nursing Federation and they have loads of options for the professional development- and I can do it and worry about working when I get back from the Territory. The positive of it is that I can argue that anything that looks slightly interesting could be argued to be useful as I could be working in any situation. So feeling a bit more positive now than last night.

Must get myself organised for the knitting lesson this afternoon. Nina normally brings all the materials so as she won't be there I had better find some things in case of either new students or one of them having finished their current project. And then again noone may turn up.[/quote]


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

settleg said:


> Marianne the recipe for the sour cream donuts is from the Babycakes Donut Maker cookbook that came with the donut maker. If I'm not suppose to post it I'm sure the admin. will let me know however I am giving credit where credit is due.
> 
> Sour Cream Donuts
> Ingredients
> ...


Thanks, I'm going to try it with my doughnut pans.. LOL.. hey can't hurt ;-)


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Finally got caught up! Austin, TX is a very unusual city. Lots of interesting people, musicians, artists, etc. One of the restaurants that we went to had the most amazing peach cobbler with blackberry ice cream. We shared it, but we each said that our biggest mistake was not getting our own! I had a filet that melted in my mouth. Everything was delicious! I really wanted to go back the second night just so I could get the dessert, but everyone else wanted Mexican. Then we went to a comedy "vaudeville" show. It was really funny! It is good to be home and back to reality.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> That is good to hear!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/quote]

Professional Developement does not have to be a scary thing for an RN. (I was an RN). It can be something simple such as learning or doing a craft (ie. knitting) and engaging in a class for it (ie. KAL). Tell how this knitting impacts your nursing career and helps you with patients. ie. Knitting destresses you and while you are knitting, you are also problem solving for nursing issues that deal directly with patient's well-being. It also teaches you that like knitting, in the nursing there are sometimes mistakes (failing to ensure the patient's shoelaces were done up) and after some consideration, you identify the problem (potential for patient to fall), and take the necessary steps to correct the situation (get the patient to tie his/her shoe laces). The fall is prevented and you promote the independance of the the patient. I know this is over simplified, but it does not have to be complicated.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Settleg, I have a lot of microwave recipes, well my DS does from his college days. I'll have to find his notebook if he didn't take it with him. 
Thanks everyone for the warm responses on my truck and camper. the campground we hoped to go to is booked for the next couple of weeks, so that gives Mom more time to get back to her normal routine. 
Love all the recipes, keep them coming.. and the slipper pattern that is the first thing I ever knitted :lol: Both my DS love them, guess that is a good hint that I can make them some for this Christmas ;-)
I LOVE Austin, Tx, and San Antonio also, 2 of my favorite Texas cities for sure, but then I have to add Galveston in the mix also ;-) I haven't been back to Galveston or anywhere in Texas since Hurricane Ike, saw too much devastation when I was there, my husband died from a heat stroke the morning after Ike hit, he was just south of Galveston the house he was in survived the storm, but the loss of power and the windows wouldn't open, was just too much for him. 
Anyway, I'm still on the body of the bear I'm making, not able to knit today, all the neighbors were over and mowed and trimmed my yard, pulled weeds from my veggie and flower gardens. Then one brought over his power washer and washed the truck and the camper! C and I have decided to make a surprise basket with complete meals for each of the 3 families, will have everything so all they have to do is pop into oven, will have a cake or pie for deserts.. they won't take money and I'm sure they are tired of cookies ;-) So I thinks since all of them work long hours (12 hr shifts) the ready to cook meals would be a good idea. Any input? all will be appreciated. 
I get to go on a river trip tomorrow :-D Have a friend that likes to go and just wade and take pictures and gather leaves and such for her art work. She's making us a picnic lunch I'm bringing the water bottles and the ice chest. I'm excited!! I hope to bring home a few trout for dinner ;-) 
I hope that everyone has a great week ahead, be safe above all!! Keeping you all in my prayers!!


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

It is comforting to know that despite all, the tp survives and grows under the expert guidance of Sam. Somehow after careful consideration I really knew it would. The weekend remained a quiet one. No knitting but who can knit when keeping up with all the posts. I haven't mastered knitting while at the computer yet. Some hints? I am having fun with the shawls that I have been knitting. This week a trip to farmers market and may be able to get some decent peaches. What I've seen in the markets look anemic or picked too green and end up with pethy meat. I recall that in my youth there were two trees planted from seed by my older brother. They were the best peaches that I have ever had. So juicy that they just ran down your arms when you bit into them. Coming 11 years later I was the one who reaped the rewards. They also were home to the most beautiful butterflies-orange and brown. I made macaroni salad for dinner tonite, but we stopped into Mc Donald's on the way home and I enjoyed the pineapple/mango smoothie with a huge bacon hamburger and fries, my only meal for the day. Thank Goodness. We normally invite the guest speaker out for dinner to continue the benefits of the
spiritual experience, but today he had other plans so we went where it was easier. Looking forward to a good week and the trip to farmers market. Marlark Marge.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

DorisT said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> > doris - here is a site - some of them have power life standard and others you can add it.
> ...


You could fly to Alaska and then rent an RV while you are there, that way it's not quite such a drive for him. That's what I'd like to do when I take the DH back home to visit, he's never been to Alaska, we'll have to remedy that. Just a thought anyway.  Camping in Alaska is so much fun.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

betina - welcome - come sit and have a cup of tea and join the conversation. we are so happy that you joined us today - please come often - we love recipes and patterns so feel free to share any you would like. now don't be gone too long.

sam



Betina said:


> I'm loving the more "relaxed" Tea Party! The receipts using peaches sound so yummy Even with our dry weather our peaches are juicy and sweet. Will do some baking soon for church dinner, using these.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

rookieretiree - have i ever asked you if you live close to mt. morris - it's on route 64 about six miles west of oregon, ill. all my dad's people are from that area. my mother's brother used to preach in rockford. just curious.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > I just got home from Austin, TX. Great weekend with friends. I also learned a lot at the workshops I attended. But since I couldn't check my computer, I have a lot to catch up on! So I just wanted to say hello, and now I will go to page 1 and get reading.
> ...


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > preston said:
> ...


Poledra, while reading your post I remembered that you're from Alaska, but I can't recall the town. And you once posted pictures of a huge inn or lodge that had burned. I think we ate there once - is it near the Copper River? We were driving from Fairbanks to Valdez at the time. Well, anyway, we've been to Alaska many times. I just wanted the experience of driving the AlCan Hwy (do they still call it that?). They say the scenery is great. Yes, if DH would be willing to drive a motorhome, we could fly to AK and then rent one, but i think that's out. And I think we've driven just about all the highways in Alaska, some of them more than once; there aren't that many, really. We haven't driven to Prudhoe Bay, but not many peopler can say they have. And we've gone there by cruise ship and the Alaska Marine Highway Ferry system; the latter we liked a lot!


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

thanks for the pattrn az sticks - we will be looking for a picture of your first pair. '

sam



AZ Sticks said:


> I love the patterns that have been posted - I will try each one and see if I can't keep from being bored!!
> This is the pattern Mom always made :
> 
> Boot Slippers Fit Adults  Use small needle for kids
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

thanks barbarasd - i'll do that. as i remember they are a fairly quick knit. easy christmas present;.

sam



BarbaraSD said:


> Sam, there are quite a few free patterns on the internet for easy 2-needle slippers. Look under the name Grandmother's favorite slippers and also Aunt Maggie's Slippers. Ravelry also has the same pattern. There have been a couple of topics regarding this pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

what a great idea 5mmdpns.

sam

[quote=5mmdpnsSomeone had mentioned making pear butter. Would love to have the pear butter recipe as I am sure it would go great with peanut butter and rye toast!!!


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

marge - the pineapple/mango smoothy is my favorite - i could be addicted if i lived closer. glad yo enjoyed them.

sam



margewhaples said:


> It is comforting to know that despite all, the tp survives and grows under the expert guidance of Sam. Somehow after careful consideration I really knew it would. The weekend remained a quiet one. No knitting but who can knit when keeping up with all the posts. I haven't mastered knitting while at the computer yet. Some hints? I am having fun with the shawls that I have been knitting. This week a trip to farmers market and may be able to get some decent peaches. What I've seen in the markets look anemic or picked too green and end up with pethy meat. I recall that in my youth there were two trees planted from seed by my older brother. They were the best peaches that I have ever had. So juicy that they just ran down your arms when you bit into them. Coming 11 years later I was the one who reaped the rewards. They also were home to the most beautiful butterflies-orange and brown. I made macaroni salad for dinner tonite, but we stopped into Mc Donald's on the way home and I enjoyed the pineapple/mango smoothie with a huge bacon hamburger and fries, my only meal for the day. Thank Goodness. We normally invite the guest speaker out for dinner to continue the benefits of the
> spiritual experience, but today he had other plans so we went where it was easier. Looking forward to a good week and the trip to farmers market. Marlark Marge.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Cindy M said:


> This is probably the two needle slipper pattern you're thinking of. I read that it's been around since the 1940's. I remember knitting these for a 4H Club Project as a kid in the early 60's. We just knit the toes straight without any decreases, ran the stitches through with yarn, pulled them tight, and fastened off. I think they adapted that part of the old pattern.
> 
> http://www.bevscountrycottage.com/maggieslippers.html


Cindy, oddly enough I bought a pair of these at a thrift shop and forgot I had them until this past winter. They were brand new so either someone received them and didn't like them or else they knitted them and donated them. Anyway, I started wearing them and love them. Whoever made them had added a little crocheted flower and a scalloped edging around the top. I've worn and worn them and washed them several times and they have not worn out. My kitten loves them, too! Think I'll make some for DD in Alaska so she can wear them to bed in the winter.


----------



## Althea (Apr 7, 2011)

Well, an unhappy trip to the dentist this morning. Had to extract two teeth, both of which had lost fillings and had previously had root canal treatment. One was a real begger to remove: I thought he was going to break my jaw. Had to do sutures and still bleeding three hours later. I keep changing the gauze every half-hour or so, but I may have to phone the rooms if bleeding doesn't stop in the next couple of hours. Bad news is that I will probably need a bridge - he's going to give me a quote, but around $4,000. Other option is implants, around $4,000 each, but at my age (68) I don't really want surgery unless there is no alternative. Have to go back next week to have stitches out, but hope the bleeding stops soon. Thank you to those who suggested substitues for Graham crackers. We have digestive biscuits here, but I don't think we have animal crackers. They remind me of the Shirley Temple song, "animal crackers in my soup" - I can see and hear her singing it! For the chocolate lovers out there who don't want to cook, you might like the following recipe.
Choc. Cherry & Nut Cake
melted butter for greasing
600g (about 1 lb 4 oz) dark chocolate
150g (5 oz) copha (white shortening) chopped
200ml (7 oz) cream
120g (4 oz) roasted hazelnuts, roughly chopped
100g (3 oz) glace (?candied) cherries, roughly chopped
250g (8 oz) Granita (wheat) biscuits (cookies) roughly chopped
Grease base & sides of 22cm (9 inch) springform pan & line with baking paper. Melt chocolate & copha in heatproof bowl over saucepan of simmering water; stir until smooth & remove from heat. Put cream in microwave jug and m/wave on high 30 seconds. Stir into chcolate mix & set aside 15 mins to cool slightly. Add nuts, cherries & biscuits to chcolate. Mix to combine, spoon into prepared tin & smooth surface. Cover & refrigerate 3-4 hours. Remove from tin & slice with warm knife (remove from fridge about half-hour before serving for easier slicing). Sorry about all the calories, but a small slice goes a long way!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Hey, for all you guys and gals who prefer "camping" in a hotel to a tent or trailer, I feel the same way you do now that I'm older and want to be pampered. But when you're young and raising a family, camping is a great way to travel inexpensively. My DH built me a great little wooden cupboard that held all my dishes, silverware, condiments, plates, etc., etc., all neatly compartmentalized. We'd set it up on a folding aluminum table with a canopy over it. So if it rained, I could still do my cooking. It was a challenge to plan meals that were easy to fix. I wasn't working so I had all week to get things ready and off we'd go about every other weekend. 

If I were to go camping nowadays, I'd find the nearest restaurant for dinner, but there's nothing like the smell of bacon sizzling in a cast iron frying pan on a Coleman stove! :thumbup:


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Needleme said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > Strawberry4u said:
> ...


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi Sam, How are you and my other TP friends? I just wanted to pop in on this Sunday evening. I'm sorry I haven't been able to get on before this. When I finish my projects I will take a photo and let you see what I've done...Please be kind. Take care.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

althea - that sounds so good - a definite one to make - i love no bake recipes - especially in hot weather.

sam



Althea said:


> Well, an unhappy trip to the dentist this morning. Had to extract two teeth, both of which had lost fillings and had previously had root canal treatment. One was a real begger to remove: I thought he was going to break my jaw. Had to do sutures and still bleeding three hours later. I keep changing the gauze every half-hour or so, but I may have to phone the rooms if bleeding doesn't stop in the next couple of hours. Bad news is that I will probably need a bridge - he's going to give me a quote, but around $4,000. Other option is implants, around $4,000 each, but at my age (68) I don't really want surgery unless there is no alternative. Have to go back next week to have stitches out, but hope the bleeding stops soon. Thank you to those who suggested substitues for Graham crackers. We have digestive biscuits here, but I don't think we have animal crackers. They remind me of the Shirley Temple song, "animal crackers in my soup" - I can see and hear her singing it! For the chocolate lovers out there who don't want to cook, you might like the following recipe.
> Choc. Cherry & Nut Cake
> melted butter for greasing
> 600g (about 1 lb 4 oz) dark chocolate
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

good to hear from you strawberry4u - happy you could stop in - will be waiting for pictures - you know we all like pictures.

sam



Strawberry4u said:


> Hi Sam, How are you and my other TP friends? I just wanted to pop in on this Sunday evening. I'm sorry I haven't been able to get on before this. When I finish my projects I will take a photo and let you see what I've done...Please be kind. Take care.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > DorisT said:
> ...


Anchorage, Adak, Glennallen/Copper Center, Tok, Kodiak. lol
Love the Ferry trip from Valdez to Wittier, have done that at least 3 times growing up, and the train from Fairbanks to Anchorage is great too.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Althea, hope you are feeling better by now after your teeth extractions. As they say it never rains but it pours- things are not going well for you at the moment that is for sure.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I haven't been camping in a long time, but I think I would still like it. I do like the comfort of the hotel camping as well. Maybe I just like getting away from reality for a while!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> You could fly to Alaska and then rent an RV while you are there, that way it's not quite such a drive for him. That's what I'd like to do when I take the DH back home to visit, he's never been to Alaska, we'll have to remedy that. Just a thought anyway.  Camping in Alaska is so much fun.


Poledra, while reading your post I remembered that you're from Alaska, but I can't recall the town. And you once posted pictures of a huge inn or lodge that had burned. I think we ate there once - is it near the Copper River? We were driving from Fairbanks to Valdez at the time. Well, anyway, we've been to Alaska many times. I just wanted the experience of driving the AlCan Hwy (do they still call it that?). They say the scenery is great. Yes, if DH would be willing to drive a motorhome, we could fly to AK and then rent one, but i think that's out. And I think we've driven just about all the highways in Alaska, some of them more than once; there aren't that many, really. We haven't driven to Prudhoe Bay, but not many peopler can say they have. And we've gone there by cruise ship and the Alaska Marine Highway Ferry system; the latter we liked a lot![/quote]

Anchorage, Adak, Glennallen/Copper Center, Tok, Kodiak. lol
Love the Ferry trip from Valdez to Wittier, have done that at least 3 times growing up, and the train from Fairbanks to Anchorage is great too.[/quote]

You really have lived all over Alaska. Our DD and son-in-law live in North Pole. He works at Eielson AFB and she works in Fairbanks. Yes, we took the ferry from Valdez to Whittier with a stop near a glacier (can't remember the name of it, but it was cold). Then in Whittier they had us drive up a ramp onto a flat bed rail car, chained us down, then the train went through the tunnel. That was an experience I'll never forget. It was so dark, I held hubby's hand all the way through!! Nowadays, they have a road through the tunnel and I think they alternate between the train and the cars.

And we've done the train ride from Fairbanks to Anchorage with a Holland America tour. They took us to Chicken and Eagle, too, and a cruise on the Yukon River. All good memories!!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Here's an easy recipe and ideal to serve in the summertime.

Le Seuer Pea Relish

1 can LeSeuer peas
1 can white corn
1 can french cut green beans
1 small jar diced pimiento

Drain above.

1 cup green pepper, diced
1 cup onion, diced
1 cup celery, diced

Add to canned veggies.

Marinade
1 cup sugar
1/2 cup oil
3/4 cup cider vinegar
1 tsp salt
1 tsp pepper

Pour over vegetables and chill at least 24 hours. Makes almost 2 quarts and will keep refrigerated for 3 weeks.

I've been using this recipe for 40 years. It's funny, but I had jotted down the cost of the 4 canned veggies back in 1972 and the total was $1.17. How times have changed.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Althea, hope your mouth is feeling better now, and that the bleeding has stopped. I really hate goin to the dentist. :thumbdown: 
Talking of camping.......... we went up north camping when the 2 boys were small - with a two-man tent and a large dog! Lasted three nights and came home. Never again. :-o


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

KateB said:


> Althea, hope your mouth is feeling better now, and hat the bleeding has stopped. I really hate goin to the dentist. :thumbdown:
> Talking of camping.......... we went up north camping when the 2 boys were small - with a two-man tent and a large dog! Lasted three nights and came home. Never again. :-o


Can't blame you! The only time I've camped in a tent was in Africa. I was always afraid a snake would go in when the door was unzipped. In Africa, I had no choice, but it was a huge tent and even had a toilet and shower added on to the back. They'd hang a bucket of warm water up on a post; somehow, it was hooked up to a hand held shower. Mornings were cold so we'd wait until mid-afternoon when it was hot to take our showers, wrap ourselves in a big towel and take a nap.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marianne where did you find doughnut pans?


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

Dori Sage said:


> gracieanne said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, what a Tea Party! Travel, elephants and cherries, three of my favorite things!!!
> ...


Hi Dori,
I'm jumping ahead to answer you before I catch up on all the posts - it takes me maybe 10 minutes? Maybe not even that long. I love it!


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

You all sound so happy, and there is a bunch to do today, I hope to take Mother to lunch and then shopping hopefully at Costco or if she is weak we will just do the dollar store and take her home after a drive. We will see. 

YOur recipes sound wonderful and I plan on doing peaches soon. take care y'all. joe p


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Hey everyone...just trying to get caught up and haven't made it yet! Yesterday we went out for breakfast and messed around and I ended up not even getting to the computer at all, but I did get the knitting finished on the baby sweater (turned out bigger than I thought) and the matching hat, so now it's on to typing (realized all my charts are upside down...  ...so a bit of editing is in order). 

I think I'm up to page 27 so far here. GD is up to 6 1/2 pounds already (I can't believe she is ten days old--too fast!). 

On time differences--I think we are 16 hours behind NZ, so if Sam is on Eastern time, that would be 14 hours behind--I think. LOL I may have to recalculate as I am often wrong with those kinds of things.

We haven't had any more rain, though my folks in KY did get some, which is great. Sam, the plants will recover--eventually. I expect crops to be bad this year all over, though, so I guess our grocery prices will be going up and up. 

Cindy, glad to hear you are recovering from your fall, and to those who are pre-diabetic--going on the diet now should help you avoid further issues, as others have said. Since Bub's diagnosis, we have been pretty much all on the diet, and I've lost weight some weight, too. I do splurge on a "real dessert" now and then but not often.

Suggestions for wacky things to mention and see what comes up? How about spiderwebs and carbon paper? :XD: 

Now, I'll try to catch up on the rest of the party...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> You could fly to Alaska and then rent an RV while you are there, that way it's not quite such a drive for him. That's what I'd like to do when I take the DH back home to visit, he's never been to Alaska, we'll have to remedy that. Just a thought anyway.  Camping in Alaska is so much fun.


A friend of mine took a ship to Alaska and then rented a cabin for a few days--I don't think I'd like going on the ship, but for some, it might work well.



Strawberry4u said:


> The doctor has me check my blood once a day but didn't prescribe when?? I've been on many websites but in reality it doesn't tell me that much either. I never ate much potatoes,rice or bread so I just threw up my hands and thought now what. I really like hummus and all Mediterranean foods but the preparation involved....yikes...LOL who wants to be in the kitchen that long specially with a bad back No me sweet cheeks...LOL so I've been fixing meat and veggies. What do you do for meals? any suggestions ???


I make hummus in the crockpot (well, cook the beans in it and then just use the mixer to blend it all up). Beans, we're told, are good for this diet, and "no white food" (rice, potatoes, white bread, etc.). The blood sugar checking schedule we were given was first thing in the morning (the fasting reading) and two hours after eating a meal. Of course, you should ask if you weren't given any direction!

Althea, I have been where you are and I do hope you heal quickly. I can deal with just about any pain below the neck, but above it? I'm useless. Just be gentle with yourself for a while.

Joe, the same goes for you--glad you are feeling well enough to be busy again but do remember to give yourself a break now and again. And speaking of busy, I am off to work, but will try to check back soon.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Sounds like a busy weekend for many of you. There are so many wonderful recipe suggestions just over the last couple of days I don't know what to try first.

We were invited out to dinner yesterday - a great visit with good friends and a terrific meal of chicken breast in an alfredo sauce, new potatoes, asparagus and carrots with angel food cake and fresh strawberries for dessert. 

On the down side our poor old cat Hugo is continuing to decline and we worry about how much longer he'll be with us so we try to appreciate all the special moments as they come. Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Yeah!!! We got rain yesterday! Almost 3/4 on an inch. Not much, but my poor brown lawn just sucked it right up. We have not had to mow the lawn for nearly 3 weeks. If it looked too high just step on it and it would break. I heard the newscaster say last night that this is the third worst drought in a century. We try to conserve water in every way we can think of. I even have a deep dishpan in the shower to collect the shower water for watering my outdoor plants and even to flush the toilet.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Here's an easy recipe and ideal to serve in the summertime.
> 
> Le Seuer Pea Relish
> 
> ...


Doris, thanks for the recipe. I use a can of chick peas (instead of the leSeuer peas) plus the beans and corn. I dont use the pimento or onion as those are upsetting to my stomach. One can also use a can of black beans too instead of the french cut green beans. For added color sometimes I will grate raw carrots into the mix! Tastes so good. Oh yah, I also put in a tbs of mustard seeds.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

doris - are le seuer peas a specific kind or would any frozen or canned peas work?

sam



DorisT said:


> Here's an easy recipe and ideal to serve in the summertime.
> 
> Le Seuer Pea Relish
> 
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

sorlenna - the cruise ships that go to alaska all have stableizers on them and they really don't go out that far from land. i think you would enjoy it once you got going. they stop and let you visit glaciers, etc. they also have a car ferry that makes the trip so you could drive go up by boat and home by car. i think it would be a great vacation.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > You could fly to Alaska and then rent an RV while you are there, that way it's not quite such a drive for him. That's what I'd like to do when I take the DH back home to visit, he's never been to Alaska, we'll have to remedy that. Just a thought anyway.  Camping in Alaska is so much fun.
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

i'm sending hugo lots of healing energy - funny how they worm their way into our hearts. hope he starts to improve soon.

sam



west coast kitty said:


> Sounds like a busy weekend for many of you. There are so many wonderful recipe suggestions just over the last couple of days I don't know what to try first.
> 
> We were invited out to dinner yesterday - a great visit with good friends and a terrific meal of chicken breast in an alfredo sauce, new potatoes, asparagus and carrots with angel food cake and fresh strawberries for dessert.
> 
> On the down side our poor old cat Hugo is continuing to decline and we worry about how much longer he'll be with us so we try to appreciate all the special moments as they come. Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

preston said:


> sorlenna - the cruise ships that go to alaska all have stableizers on them and they really don't go out that far from land. i think you would enjoy it once you got going. they stop and let you visit glaciers, etc. they also have a car ferry that makes the trip so you could drive go up by boat and home by car. i think it would be a great vacation.


Oh, I don't know about that...after the experience of sleeping on the boat for a week and a half last year, I'm pretty convinced I'm a landlubber. LOL


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

preston said:


> doris - are le seuer peas a specific kind or would any frozen or canned peas work?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Sam, I just checked one of my cans. The label reads "very young small sweet peas." BTW, I spelled it wrong; should be Le Sueur. So if you can find another brand that fits that description, I'd go ahead and use them.


----------



## nickerina (Jul 29, 2011)

DorisT said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> > doris - are le seuer peas a specific kind or would any frozen or canned peas work?
> ...


I have never found a brand that can match the La Sueur, which is a brand name. I love their peas. They are more expensive but worth it if you can afford them.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I saw this today in my email from Taste of Home and thought of all the TPer's with special diet requirements - I think it would be wonderful with some fresh fruit!! Here is the link to Gluten-Free Angel Food Cake: http://www.tasteofhome.com/Recipes/Gluten-Free-Angel-Food-Cake?pmcode=IMGDV02T&_mid=2369720&_rid=2369720.558202.50371

My first slipper turned out too big...I am going to take some measurements and pictures that I will post later...I just made this one out of Red Heart Super Saver, so I won't make the other one - just use this one as my "swatch". 
Sandi/AZ Sticks


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

A pair of big slippers would be welcome at a homeless shelter.


----------



## orcagrandma (Mar 30, 2012)

Ohhhh that temp. feels so good and nice and cool, not cold just cool. Thanks for the temperature check in Fahrenheit. We will be 97 today. Yeah, really enjoy your temps. I'm in the wrong place right now. LOL


----------



## orcagrandma (Mar 30, 2012)

So sorry to hear about Hugo as I lost my kitty of 10 yrs. two yrs. ago. I was so attached to her. My hubby said no more animals. But about 4 mths. later he tells me to please put up some towels he just bought and left in the laundry room and their on the washer was a pet carrier and inside a baby kitten with a yellow ribbon and tag around its neck that read "Hi, my name is Ziggy will you take me." Awwwwwwwwww. He is so much of a rough and tough guy and grouchy looking on the outside, yet on the inside he is a teddy bear. He just couldn't stand me mopping around and really even though he got mad at Button my previous cat, he really enjoyed many things that my cats provide and that is comfort. I think all households should have a cat or a dog in their lives, especially if they are chronically ill like I am. They give you so much comfort when you are in terrible pain, so I know what you are going through with Hugo. I'll keep you in my thoughts.


----------



## orcagrandma (Mar 30, 2012)

Okay, I am having trouble telling what message comes from who so this is for Strawberry 4 U, I have very bad back problems and I use my crockpot a lot of the time or the oven to bake foods. I try and do preparation a little at a time so I can rest my back in between, but I have to say the most helpful thing is my husband. I have an incredible hubby that works all day and prepares most meals and if we entertain he does almost all of it. I couldn't ask for more.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Althea said:


> When I had a wisdom tooth extracted, it bled like crazy and had the stitches....oral surgeon suggested putting a used tea bag on the socket and let it sit for awhile. Says it works to heal and to help the skin seal over the bone so you don't end up with something called "dry socket". It worked very well - such an easy home remedy. Drink the tea to feel better and use the tea bag as medicine!


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

Sandy said:


> Peaches 'n' Cream Pie
> Peach Shortcake


 You also get an Angel Award for Heavenly deserts!!!!
Thank you!!!
marilyn


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Sorlenna, I'm with Sam. I think you'd enjoy a cruise to Alaska. The cruise ships hug the BC and AK coast line so you're never in rough water. And you're so busy with shipboard activities you won't even realize you're on a ship. Ours was a cruise/land tour package with Holland America, my favorite cruise line. It left from Vancouver, BC, and ended in Anchorage, AK. 

As for the Alaska Marine Highway ferries, they can get even closer to the shore because they're smaller ships. We flew into Juneau, AK, picked up the ferry after 3 or 4 days of sightseeing, went North aways and then turned around and landed in Bellngham, WA, stopping along the way at the Inside Passage towns to let passengers on and off. It's a good way to meet the locals. They have a park ranger on board who gives talks so it's a learning experience. We were with an Elderhostel group so everything was planned for us. If you want to Google, Elderhostel is now called Road Scholar. I think Seniors get a discount if they travel the ferry system in September, but reservations usually fill up a year ahead.

Your priorities right now are to see that new GD, though, but keep the Alaska info in mind for the future. She's really picking up weight fast. Any pictures yet or did I miss them?


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Here's an easy recipe and ideal to serve in the summertime.
> 
> Le Seuer Pea Relish
> 
> .


Well, this one passed my salivating test so I am going to try it. If I start salivating when I am reading a recipe, then I have to make it(((ggg Keep those recipes coming. I may turn out to be a cook yet!!! You guys are the Greatest!!!
marilyn


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

orcagrandma said:


> So sorry to hear about Hugo as I lost my kitty of 10 yrs. two yrs. ago. I was so attached to her. My hubby said no more animals. But about 4 mths. later he tells me to please put up some towels he just bought and left in the laundry room and their on the washer was a pet carrier and inside a baby kitten with a yellow ribbon and tag around its neck that read "Hi, my name is Ziggy will you take me." Awwwwwwwwww. He is so much of a rough and tough guy and grouchy looking on the outside, yet on the inside he is a teddy bear. He just couldn't stand me mopping around and really even though he got mad at Button my previous cat, he really enjoyed many things that my cats provide and that is comfort. I think all households should have a cat or a dog in their lives, especially if they are chronically ill like I am. They give you so much comfort when you are in terrible pain, so I know what you are going through with Hugo. I'll keep you in my thoughts.


Your hubby has a soft heart!!


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

thanks doris - i will look for them.

sam



DorisT said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> > doris - are le seuer peas a specific kind or would any frozen or canned peas work?
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Sorlenna, I'm with Sam. I think you'd enjoy a cruise to Alaska. The cruise ships hug the BC and AK coast line so you're never in rough water. And you're so busy with shipboard activities you won't even realize you're on a ship.
> 
> Your priorities right now are to see that new GD, though, but keep the Alaska info in mind for the future. She's really picking up weight fast. Any pictures yet or did I miss them?


I don't do well in any form of travel that leaves solid ground, but I never say never. I haven't posted any pictures yet--will have to ask DD again (I want to make sure she's okay with it), though I did get a couple more over the weekend.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

thanks az sticks - i'm sure our gluten-free readers will enjoy this recipe -

sam



AZ Sticks said:


> I saw this today in my email from Taste of Home and thought of all the TPer's with special diet requirements - I think it would be wonderful with some fresh fruit!! Here is the link to Gluten-Free Angel Food Cake: http://www.tasteofhome.com/Recipes/Gluten-Free-Angel-Food-Cake?pmcode=IMGDV02T&_mid=2369720&_rid=2369720.558202.50371
> 
> My first slipper turned out too big...I am going to take some measurements and pictures that I will post later...I just made this one out of Red Heart Super Saver, so I won't make the other one - just use this one as my "swatch".
> Sandi/AZ Sticks


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

You are so right jinx - I will put the rest of the skein aside and when I'm through using the one I made for measurements, I will do another one to match!



jinx said:


> A pair of big slippers would be welcome at a homeless shelter.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

sorlena - does that mean you don't fly?

sam



Sorlenna said:


> I don't do well in any form of travel that leaves solid ground, but I never say never. I haven't posted any pictures yet--will have to ask DD again (I want to make sure she's okay with it), though I did get a couple more over the weekend.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

preston said:


> sorlena - does that mean you don't fly?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


I don't if I can avoid it...though given a choice between flight and sea, I'd take flight (how else am I going to get to Scotland some day?!). I haven't, in fact, been on a plane since my husband died in 1999.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

orcagrandma said:


> So sorry to hear about Hugo as I lost my kitty of 10 yrs. two yrs. ago. I was so attached to her. My hubby said no more animals. But about 4 mths. later he tells me to please put up some towels he just bought and left in the laundry room and their on the washer was a pet carrier and inside a baby kitten with a yellow ribbon and tag around its neck that read "Hi, my name is Ziggy will you take me." Awwwwwwwwww. He is so much of a rough and tough guy and grouchy looking on the outside, yet on the inside he is a teddy bear. He just couldn't stand me mopping around and really even though he got mad at Button my previous cat, he really enjoyed many things that my cats provide and that is comfort. I think all households should have a cat or a dog in their lives, especially if they are chronically ill like I am. They give you so much comfort when you are in terrible pain, so I know what you are going through with Hugo. I'll keep you in my thoughts.


Thanks so much for your good thoughts and I'm so happy that your hubby gave you a new furball. We moved here a little over 12 years ago bringing our 2 cats (Charlie & Nellie) with us only to find that there was a little 7 cat feral colonly living on our place. They were all under 18 months and since they were feral the SPCA couldn't take them so we ended up trapping them and my saintly vet gave us a "volume discount" on having them spayed and neutered. The only one we couldn't trap ended up giving us 4 more kittens the following spring and then we finally trapped all of them too. Hugo showed up about that time, he wasn't feral but was dreadfully abused - he was so fearful that he started to quiver anytime there was a sudden move or noise, it was heartbreaking. He had his visit to the vet to and gradually over the years has become a lot more confident. We were so thrilled the first time he gave us a little swat. We lost Nellie in 2007, Charlie in 2011, and a few of the little ferals have gone over the bridge too. The ferals are all named and have very distinctive personalities. Most of them can be petted when they're being fed and a 3 of them occassionally venture inside to check out the house. Life would cetainly be alot more boring without them. I'm sure Ziggy is giving you losts of joy.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

CindyM - so sorry about your fall downstairs. It could have been so much worse - bruises will go away in no time.

Dreamweaver -such rotten luck that your meds are making you feel worse but hang in there - there's got to be sun shining through that cloud hanging over you.

Had to stop for a few minutes. DH was dry shaving (???) with a safety razor and cut himself. There was blood everywhere. He bleeds like a stuck pig. Got 2 bandaids on his chin to keep the blood from dripping (yuk). Does any other man dry shave? Of course, it doesn't help that he can't see. I keep telling him to use his electric shaver all the time but he won't listen. Stubborn as a mule too.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> You are so right jinx - I will put the rest of the skein aside and when I'm through using the one I made for measurements, I will do another one to match!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, Here are the measurements and pics of the slipper - the pattern is on Page 28 of this weeks Tea Party. In my infinite wisdom I grabbed a 7's instead of 6's knitting needles - I should have know that Mom had already compensated for the fact that she was, and I still am a tight knitter! The cast on edge (which will be the seam down the center of the sole is about 21" and even when you fold that in half, it's still to long for a woman's 7 or 8 shoe size. The bind off edge (which becomes the part around your ankle) is 12" - too big for me. So I think I will start out with #6 needles, reduce my co and continue my decreases until I like it!!! I think that once I figure out one to fit me....size 7 1/2 woman - then I will be able to go from there with the rest of the family!! Here are the pictures, if you have any ideas let me know!! Have a great week! Sandi/AZ Sticks


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Ok, Here are the measurements and pics of the slipper - the pattern is on Sandi/AZ Sticks


I love the color--and they look just about my size, ha ha (yes, I have big feet, and I also like wearing thick socks under mine in winter). You're coming along nicely with the project and I'm sure the recipients will be thrilled.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi Sam and my other TP friends. I hope everyone is doing well. In Las Vegas today it is Hot and Humid which those two words hardly can be said together here. It is Yucky! I use to live in Illinois across the river from St. Louis and believe me I don't miss this weather or the winters. 

Have you heard of the 3-2-1- Cake?
1 box of Angel Food Cake
1 box of Cake Mix - Any Flavor

Directions:
In a Ziplock bag,Combine the two cake mixes and mix well. For ea.individual cake serving,take out 3 TBLS. of the cake mix combination and mix it with 2 TBLS of water in a small microwave-safe container. Microwave on high for 1 minute, and you have your own instant individual little cake. KEEP remaining cake mixture stored in the Ziplock bag and use whenever you feel like a treat. Top with Fat Free whipped topping and or fresh fruit.

Have a great day!!!!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

DorisT said:


> budasha said:
> 
> 
> > Joe P said:
> ...


For sure - but I guess the bikers don't care. :lol: 5mmdpns - there may have been upwards of 200,000 at last count.


----------



## conniesews (Jul 16, 2011)

Just finished reading all your posts. Lots of fun. Jay and I are going gluten free also. Have two new books to read about that for kids. He also is dairy free and low sugar in his diet. I will try anything to help Jay feel comfortable on this earth. He is such a love. Very sensitive and kind with his little dog. I had a lot of fun remembering my camping days with 5 kids. One trailer and a large tent. Such wonderful summers away from the city. Have a great week and I will check in next Friday. God Bless


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

thanks for the pictures az sticks = a visual is always easier for me see when talking knitting patterns - once i see it i know what to do. i really like the slipper pattern.

sam



AZ Sticks said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > You are so right jinx - I will put the rest of the skein aside and when I'm through using the one I made for measurements, I will do another one to match!
> ...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Finally got to page 32.

orcagrandma - the floating B&B is my idea of a relaxing vacation. DH and I boated for many years and spent 3-5 weeks on it at a time - even contemplated living aboard but that never happened.

Angel 48 - your layered beef casserole sounds scrumptious. Is there a specific cut of beef that you use?

Sam - it must be fun watching the roomba navigate around your kittys = *and* how come you're still up at 4 a.m.?

darowil - that's too funny. Your DH knew what he was doing when he bought *you* a cordless vac.

BarbaraSD - I've been trying to cut the knots out of my kitty's fur for weeks now. I've used scissors and hair trimmer. Why didn't I think of giving her a haircut. Am planning to do that now. Thanks for the idea.

DorisT - thanks for the Le Sueur pea relish recipe. Sounds good to me.

Althea - sorry that you're having such a problem after your extractions. Hope you'll be over it soon.

Gotta go now to check on bleeding husband.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

a quick desert with ice cream - yum. thanks strawberry4u

sam



Strawberry4u said:


> Hi Sam and my other TP friends. I hope everyone is doing well. In Las Vegas today it is Hot and Humid which those two words hardly can be said together here. It is Yucky! I use to live in Illinois across the river from St. Louis and believe me I don't miss this weather or the winters.
> 
> Have you heard of the 3-2-1- Cake?
> 1 box of Angel Food Cake
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

i was playing solitare and hearts on the compuer - it's become an addiction.

sam

hope the bleeding has stopped by now. is he using a safety razor or a straight razor. layed my cheek open one time using a straight razor. guess that is why they make safety razors.



budasha said:


> Finally got to page 32.
> 
> Sam - it must be fun watching the roomba navigate around your kittys = *and* how come you're still up at 4 a.m.?


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

The Angel Food cake sounds Delicious and the Le seur Peas as well. I have made the slippers several times but I only cast on 50 using worsted weight and size 7 needles. I wear a 7 1/2 shoe. Just love them as they stay on even in bed.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

just found this spot - free knit bear patterns

http://www.*************/project/cobbles-the-bear

sam

if you go to just www.************* it allows you to go to the listing of all the bear patterns. this is just one i looked at.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

preston said:


> i was playing solitare and hearts on the compuer - it's become an addiction.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

way too late doris - i just can't go to bed unless i have had a winning game - however - when one almost falls off the chair - win or not - it is definitely time to go to bed.

sam



DorisT said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> > i was playing solitare and hearts on the compuer - it's become an addiction.
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I got hooked on Mahjong for a while--finally uninstalled it so I'd get something else done...! I was keeping a lot of late nights then back when I was single.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Well, clearly we need some sort of group intervention on the TP. First we're yarn addicts, then foodies, and now secret late-night gamers. :lol: My downfall is sudoku, with an occasional side trip to solitaire.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

settleg said:


> Marianne where did you find doughnut pans?


I see Marianne hasn't answered you yet, so I'll step in. I bought mine at Ross'. Do you have one near you? They offer a 10% discount to Seniors on Tuesdays.


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

Mother was too ill and tired to go shopping and to lunch. So I went to Costco and our grocers and came home. I just called her and she is feeling better. She did walk to lunch and felt better. I feel bad I didn't just stop and bring her with me. I did stop and gave her a bunch of ensure to sip on but she was in the shower with her provider helping her.

Sam, have not talked to you lately, but you are doing a fab job, man. Go Sammmmmmmmmm... yeah for you. joe p.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Needleme said:
> 
> 
> > mjs said:
> ...


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> orcagrandma said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks so much for your good thoughts and I'm so happy that Hugo showed up about that time, he wasn't feral but was dreadfully abused - he was so fearful that he started to quiver anytime there was a sudden move or noise, it was heartbreaking. He had his visit to the vet to and gradually over the years has become a lot more confident.
> ...


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

Actually, the slippers don't look to big to me. I think they're great. But, like someone already said, a shelter would love to have them. If they are bigger than they look, well, someone may have swollen feet and really appreciate them.


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

nickerina said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > preston said:
> ...


Wow, I finally caught up on all the posts. What a fabulous Tea Party this is. Kudos to Sam!

All this talk about Le Sueur Peas brings back sweet memories. My dear mom always served them at Thanksgiving and that was the only time we would ever have them. Probably because they were expensive. ;-)


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Marilyn K. said:


> west coast kitty said:
> 
> 
> > orcagrandma said:
> ...


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> Well, clearly we need some sort of group intervention on the TP. First we're yarn addicts, then foodies, and now secret late-night gamers. :lol: My downfall is sudoku, with an occasional side trip to solitaire.


I'm obsessed with Word Searches. I am hopeless at Sudoku. I think I try to over complicate it. I do love solitaire too!


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

I also love solitaire but I play with real cards. That way I can play in bed on the breakfast tray my dear daughter in law gave me for Christmas some years ago. Have yet to have breakfast in bed unless in the hospital. Not so enjoyable there.LOL


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Marilyn K. said:


> west coast kitty said:
> 
> 
> > orcagrandma said:
> ...


----------



## orcagrandma (Mar 30, 2012)

We had a dog that came out to our house years ago when we lived way out in the country. And we finally adopted her after five attempts to run her off because living in the country you can't keep every dog that people abandon there or you would be overrun with dogs. But after 5 times we figured when she would come back that she wanted us so we did it and adopted her. She was the best dog we have ever had. She was a black lab, german shepherd mix. And smart, I'm telling you. She saved me from being raped or worse out there. Anyway, that is another story, but she must have had some abuse because if you raised your voice very much she would cower, and lightening storms scared the living daylights out of her so much that that was the only time she went absolutely crazy. She could tell a storm coming hours before it came. The best weather forecaster there was. So I think when they are that scared of loud noises that they were very much abused. Just be sweet to them and they adjust much better.


----------



## orcagrandma (Mar 30, 2012)

Why is it Edith that that seems to be the only time you get breakfast in bed. I too have a bed tray but use it for all the writing I do and yes, the breakfasts in hospitals are not what I mean as a good breakfast in bed. You couldn't enjoy them anyway in those cases. LOL


----------



## orcagrandma (Mar 30, 2012)

I get addicted to Majong (Spelled wrong) late at night.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

81brighteyes said:


> Dreamweaver, So sorry you are having such a miserable week with that ongoing infection. Sometimes the meds do make one feel worse, but here's hoping that it is killing off the nasty stuff and that you will be feeling fine very very soon.


Thanks, I was told that this would be hard to clear and that the medication could be tough but I'm disappointed that 2 weeks seems to have made no difference.. but actually has made me feel worse....

Your scarves sound lovely... I've done a couple ruffle ones recently and did finish Nemo hat for GD to take to camp Sunday...... I have nothing on needles right now and for tha past few days. *That* is a good indication of just how rotten I feel because I am *never* without needles.... :roll: :roll:


----------



## Althea (Apr 7, 2011)

Just caught up with the posts after a rather traumatic day/night Monday. Gums bled all day; kept changing swab every half-hour or so and didn't eat or drink anything until about 5.30 pm. - fortunately I could manage soft food eating on the other side of my mouth. Instructions given for after extractions read "keep gauze swab in place for half an hour after leaving surgery. If in pain take 2 pain killers an hour after treatment, and until necessary. No alcohol, no smoking. Rest or sleep with head raised. No hot foods or liquid: only lukewarm, soft food. Do not rinse mouth today. After 24 hours rinse with warm salt water; continue until wound heals. Phone surgery if any problems arise". I was going to phone the dentist around 3.30 pm but there seemed to be a slight easing of the bleeding around then, and finally stopped altogether around 9 pm. Didn't need to take pain-killers, fortunately, and had a reasonable night's sleep. 24 hours will be up soon so I'll rinse with the warm salt water then. Rookie Retiree, thanks for the tip about the tea bag - I'll try that later this morning. Back next Monday to have the stitches out, and then need to wait a couple of months for things to settle before deciding on the next step - clip-ons, bridge, implants, or maybe nothing at all: but the gap is too large for the latter, I suspect. Going to take it fairly easy today, but hope to get some weeds pulled out and some roses pruned before the rain that's threatened arrives.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> Dreamweaver: Yest antifungals are a trial. I didn't catch just what problem you were experiencing, but know you will feel much better before the program is finished. Continue to keep yourself well nourished, avoid refined sugars and starches as much as possible, also anything with yeast and soon you will feel better. My prayers and thoughts are with you. Take it easy. Don't tax yourself, avoid stress and rest often. Knit your way to health. Marlark Marge.


I'm trying..... but having to deal with mom pretty much means that I am stressed :!: :!: I am being careful of diet and don't have to worry about taxing myself much because I have no stamina so I'm not doing much......The infection is in the "tubes" leading to lungs. (As a lung cancer survivor, anything in that area is always a little stressful) 6 months of coughing has taken a toll but I am hoping to get back to normal sometime very soon..... Knitting and KP are both being slighted.....


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

I also have to admit an addiction to free cell and spider solitare. Has anyone had regular success at the "difficult" level (4 suits)? - I haven't been able to win one of those yet.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

DorisT said:


> Hey, for all you guys and gals who prefer "camping" in a hotel to a tent or trailer, I feel the same way you do now that I'm older and want to be pampered. But when you're young and raising a family, camping is a great way to travel inexpensively. My DH built me a great little wooden cupboard that held all my dishes, silverware, condiments, plates, etc., etc., all neatly compartmentalized. We'd set it up on a folding aluminum table with a canopy over it. So if it rained, I could still do my cooking. It was a challenge to plan meals that were easy to fix. I wasn't working so I had all week to get things ready and off we'd go about every other weekend.
> 
> If I were to go camping nowadays, I'd find the nearest restaurant for dinner, but there's nothing like the smell of bacon sizzling in a cast iron frying pan on a Coleman stove! :thumbup:


I totally agree DorisT... I agreed to give up my tent and hammock style camping to suit my family.. they hated the idea of my "roughing it" (I loved it) I did agree to the camper.. they wanted me to get a motor home... that was too much for me. I don't want to tow a car in order to leave camp for a few hours. So this is fine, small but comfy, all the comforts of home (but no microwave) :lol:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

settleg said:


> Marianne where did you find doughnut pans?


They have them at Target.. I love making donuts when everyone is home, but Mom loves them anytime she can talk me into making them ;-)


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

nickerina said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > preston said:
> ...


Aldi's has a brand that matches the La Sueur, so does our Ingles store.. just look for the very young small sweet peas.. that is the key.. I refuse to pay $1.75 for a can of peas :lol: The Aldi's brand is $.85 a can.. Ingles is $.98 that's a bit high also.. but Mom won't touch any other kind... go figure.. :lol:


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> nickerina said:
> 
> 
> > DorisT said:
> ...


There are frozen little peas.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Have another recipe Sam, I hope you will love this one also.. it's got Peanut butter.. :-D Enjoy everyone!!!

Double chocolate peanut butter biscuits

recipe from Mind Food, April 2012

makes 18 biscuits


Filling

1/3 cup peanut butter
1/3 cup icing sugar
20g butter
1 tsp vanilla

Biscuits

50g butter
2/3 cup brown sugar
1 tsp vanilla extract
200g dark chocolate, melted plus 150g dark chocolate, chopped
2 eggs
1 3/4 cup plain flour, sifted
1 1/2 tsp baking powder, sifted
2 tbsp cocoa, sifted
sea salt for sprinkling

Start by making the filling. Put all the ingredients in the bowl of an electric mixer and beat until light and fluffy.

Set it aside.

Pre-heat the oven to 180C fan-forced and line two baking trays with baking paper (or grease them).

In the bowl of an electric mixer, beat the butter, brown sugar and vanilla together until light and creamy.

Add the eggs one at a time and beat each one in well.

Pour in the melted chocolate and mix it through.

Add the sifted flour, baking powder and cocoa and beat until they are just mixed in.

Take the bowl off the stand and scrape down the sides.

Stir through the chopped chocolate.

Using a tablespoon of dough, roll it into a ball and flatten it between your hands (if the dough is too sticky, put it in the fridge for 10  20 minutes to firm).

Spoon a teaspoon of peanut butter filling into the middle and fold the edges up and over to enclose it.

Lay the dough on the baking tray. Repeat with the rest of the dough, leaving at least 3 cm between each ball.

Sprinkle each one with a little bit of sea salt.

Bake for 10-12 minutes.

Let them rest on the trays for 5 minutes (or until they firm up) and then transfer them to a wire rack to cool completely.

no, I haven't made these.. a lady from the church did and brought these over.. they are to die for.. she emailed the recipe this afternoon.. now I have to figure out the temp for the oven. ;-)


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Those sound absolutely decadent. I will surely give them a try.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

C borrowed my note pad with my list of names and what is going on.. she tossed the page.. grrrrrrrr... SOOOooooo, to those who are in pain.. my thoughts and prayers are with you... 
I love the La Sueur pea recipe.. so have to make this, maybe for dinner on Friday! 
We had a wonderful day at the river.. I hope to post a couple of pictures.. went to the headwaters of the Chattaahoochee (sp) river, the falls are called Horse Trough Falls, then after a long drive down a gravel/dirt mountain road, we found a place to park and we went wading in the ice cold water.. sat on huge rocks in the middle and had a picnic lunch. Totally relaxing day.. stopped and picked up salads for our dinner and just been chillin since! Hope all have a wonderful day, evening whichever the time zone may be.
Prayers are with all my wonderful KP friends..


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> On the down side our poor old cat Hugo is continuing to decline and we worry about how much longer he'll be with us so we try to appreciate all the special moments as they come. Hope everyone has a good day.


I feel for you.... We just went through this with Motley and finally had to put her to sleep 3 weeks ago. It was so hard because we had discussed that we should not have any more pets. I still "see" her and am missing her comfort when I'm not feeling well. I know it was the right thing because she decined rapidly and the last week would just lay by her water bowl... She didn't do any of her regular things and that was super hard to watch.... Enjoy every minute. with Hugo..... but don't let him suffer....


----------



## Angel_48 (Jun 7, 2012)

Strawberry4u said:


> Needleme said:
> 
> 
> > mjs said:
> ...


----------



## Angel_48 (Jun 7, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> C borrowed my note pad with my list of names and what is going on.. she tossed the page.. grrrrrrrr... SOOOooooo, to those who are in pain.. my thoughts and prayers are with you...
> I love the La Sueur pea recipe.. so have to make this, maybe for dinner on Friday!
> We had a wonderful day at the river.. I hope to post a couple of pictures.. went to the headwaters of the Chattaahoochee (sp) river, the falls are called Horse Trough Falls, then after a long drive down a gravel/dirt mountain road, we found a place to park and we went wading in the ice cold water.. sat on huge rocks in the middle and had a picnic lunch. Totally relaxing day.. stopped and picked up salads for our dinner and just been chillin since! Hope all have a wonderful day, evening whichever the time zone may be.
> Prayers are with all my wonderful KP friends..


Is it possible to rub a pencil on the sheet below to see what you wrote?


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

Marianne - the oven temp would be 350 degrees (F) for 180 (C) -- for the Double Chocolate Peanut Butter Biscuits --least this is what my baking book from culinary school states. 

Flockie


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Pammy - I wondered where you were.... I used to stop in Austin at my favorite weaving store when on the way to San Antonio or New Braunfels.... I also wanted to ask where you relocated your mom. I know mom won't go for it, but we want to visit a couple of places for when living alone is no longer an option....

Barbara - We've had cats forever. I never thought of giving a cat a summer cut... My daughter's Maine **** might actually like it here in Texas in the heat..... but he is in the air conditioning most of the the time....

Cindy - I could just picture those cellar stairs being right next to the door and backing into them..... Soooooooo glad you were not more seriously hurt. We don't bounce back like in our youth.

Althea - Those extractions sound tough. I don't think bending over in the garden is a good idea for a couple of days. 

I'm dreading Wed. when mom is going to undergo sedation dentistry. She needs gum treatment, some bottom teeth pulled, a cavity filled and a cleaning and her new bridge permanently cemented in. Her old partial has already been fitted with the missing teeth. It has been such an ordeal. She has a tiny mouth and takes an instant dislike to all but the lady dentist because she hates them saying "Sorry, sorry" and then continuing to hurt her.  She doesn't like Dr.s anyhow and will not take her partials out at night and has really abused her teeth.... 

Do you have any bridge work now? I elected to have a bridge on front top teeth because I lost one. I will tell you know that it bothers me because it is so flat for such a wide expanse on the inside of mouth, even though I had them do some little grooves. I also have a partial because I could not have any dental work done while doing chemo and had to lose a couple back teeth. If you chose this option, consider a thin metal band on top of mouth. It is much less invasive than the big acrylic roof piece. They also now make a snap in that has no metal hooks but is all acrylic, This is pretty comfortable. Implants would have been my choice but the price was just too much. I'm 68 too, Mom is 91. You may be living with this decision for a very long time.....


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

Hi Sam and TP friends, 
I have been doing some temp work the last couple weeks and don't get home until after 6 p.m. (CST) plus I have been battling a cold. So, I slept quite a bit on Saturday afternoon and again on Sunday afternoon. Today started the sneezing phase of this cold. I been taking the CTA trains back and forth to work each day, so I've been taking Airborne, Tylenol, fluids, and lots of rest. I've caught up with all the posts - finally - wow you guys are busy! 

Conniesews - your grandson is in my prayers.

Strawberry4u - sorry to hear about the diabetes.

Dreamweaver - infections can take forever to go away... hope you are feeling better soon.

I know after 35 pages there is so much more, but prayers are going out to everyone. Recipes have been saved - peach, cherry, peanut butter, chocolate... drooling here.... 

Flockie


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Polendra - You haven't changed your location on your avatar... I really laughed when you talked about the 20 year old baking goods. Cleaning out mom's kitchen for the move here was a little like an archealogical (sp) dig. I also was not happy to find that we paid to move rags...... and moldy papers...... I don't want to call mom a hoarder, but she sure doesn't part with things easily. Everything she has, like a dry pen, is her "favorite". The clutter really makes me uncomfortable and has taught me a valuable lesson. As soon as I am feeling a little better, I am cleaning out with a heavy hand and the kids are going to get "treasures" NOW..... I"m going to become a minimalist. (This does not apply to yarn, fabric or thread stash.... I'm not crazy!)


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

dream weaver, I am so sorry to hear of your infection and how your mom is facing the dentist tomorrow. I think of you so often as you were so kind in your pm's to me in the past. If you are ever down here please let me know and I will meet you and yours for lunch or coffee etc. joe p


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Angel_48 said:


> Strawberry4u said:
> 
> 
> > Needleme said:
> ...


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Angel_48 said:


> Strawberry4u said:
> 
> 
> > Needleme said:
> ...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Joe P said:


> dream weaver, I am so sorry to hear of your infection and how your mom is facing the dentist tomorrow. I think of you so often as you were so kind in your pm's to me in the past. If you are ever down here please let me know and I will meet you and yours for lunch or coffee etc. joe p


That would be such fun. I was sorry to hear that *you* were having problems. I hadn't been keeping up with a couple of the Tea Parties and wasn't aware. I'm sorry that your mom had a bad day. I think the weather can affect us, even when we are inside.....The heat just sort of zaps everyone's energy..... Hopefully, we'll both be back to our fiesty selves real soon......


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

gracieanne said:


> Dori Sage said:
> 
> 
> > gracieanne said:
> ...


Thank ya - tomorrow I go grocery shopping. So I'll get some cherries and stop at BB&B for the pitter.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Flockie.... Summer colds are just the pits... Sounds like you are doing all the right things though. I hope you are feeling much better soon. (I did temp work forever and used to help run a Kelly office in your neck of the woods.)


----------



## orcagrandma (Mar 30, 2012)

Dreamweaver - I too find it hard to part with things. I am a sentimentalist when it comes to things but am down to just two closets I have to go through. I do have a bunch of fabric that would be good for quilters I keep thinking I'm going to learn how to do but truth be known I don't need another hobby as I already scrapbook, sew, knit, crochet, paint and draw for hobbies. I need some suggestions of where I could go to get rid of some fabrics. I don't sew much anymore and just need to let go. I stopped by a retirement center thinking, oh yeah, they probably have a quilting club, but nope they quit having one. I think even the older ones don't do it anymore. Help, any more suggestions out there? I don't just want to throw them away. I dread thinking about moving my mom in our home as she has not given any clothes away and has so many nicknacks even tho many are really nice antiques, some of them are from my grandmother. I, nor my sister need any. We will have to have an estate sale for sure, I just dread the thought and don't have the energy to do this but will have to.


----------



## orcagrandma (Mar 30, 2012)

Where is that double chocolate peanut butter biscuit recipe? I need it. Just the name makes my mouth drool.


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

preston said:


> way too late doris - i just can't go to bed unless i have had a winning game - however - when one almost falls off the chair - win or not - it is definitely time to go to bed.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## orcagrandma (Mar 30, 2012)

Never mind I found it. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Orcagrandma ... I do understand and I want mom to keep things that are REALLY special..... but EVERYHING is special to her and that is hard to handle. She has 6 dressers, and 5 closets for clothes, at least 5 pair of golf shoes and two seta of clubs when she is no longer golfing.... NOTHING looks special when it is lost in so much other stuff. Your eye has nowhere to rest..... She brought her loom but it is in the garage because there is not a space left to open it up and use it.... She seems to need to have everything in sight because she can't remember where things are but a stack of blankets taller than me far exceeds the necesssary and 4 Advil bottles on the sink is overkill..... Like you, the shear magnitude of it is zapping all my energy and is going to eventually mean that I won't even bother to go through most of it when I have to dispose of it... just because of the overwhelming amount.

As to your fabric.... I quilt and am surprised that the Sr. Center no longer has a group. You might as a fabric store if there is any charity group that they know of.. I know that there is a group that makes cloth teddy bears for traumatized children and they are always asking the favric stores for donations, so the stores might have some leads. Also, call the Girl Scouts or a school to see if they might have a use for some material or the drama department at a High School. They are always creating costumes, sets and such...... It would be ashame to waste this resource. I know I need to clean out some of mine. I can't possibly use it all.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Dori Sage said:


> My addition is to Bejeweled Blitz and Mystery Manor.


Love the Bejeweled games and some adventure one I can't remember the name of that has lots of treasure hunting and such,,, Of course, a good game of Solitaire is always mesmerizing.... I also can't stop till I have a really good game... I have been being good lately though. KP has filled in some of that game time.....


----------



## Angel_48 (Jun 7, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Angel_48 said:
> 
> 
> > Strawberry4u said:
> ...


----------



## orcagrandma (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks Dreamweaver for the ideas. I like the idea of the High School as there is one near my house and also the fabric store. 

Well, hang in their with your mother. Somehow we get through things, it is just overwhelming to just sit and think about what all there is to do. I just don't want to do this but unfortunately we have to. I'm glad we just love our parents well enough to care. There are so many out there that don't have someone to care about or for them. I really wouldn't have it any other way. I hope my girls can put up with me or my hubby when the time comes and are patient with us. That is what I try to think about is being patient and loving, it isn't easy for them either.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Thank You so much. It's good to get some information. The more I get the better I feel and not so in the dark. My Internist didn't say much and didn't suggest that I see any special DR. all she said was stay away from bread,rice,pasta, potatoes. I knew there has to be more to it then that. Then she proceeded to say once you go over into being a diabetic then your in trouble. That scared the geezers out of me. To say the least I am finding a new Dr. I think if a Dr. cares they would say more then that to you.


You're right to continue seeking information. When I was first diagnosed, my HMO hooked me up with a nutritionist and a series of how-to-cope classes. 5mmdpns' suggestion about diabetic counseling is definitely the way to go. With some good information and planning, you can learn to control your diet and you'll probably go a long time without tipping over into full-blown diabetes. Call your doctor for a referral and, if she can't help, see if there's a nearby office of the Diabetes Association that can give you some referrals in your area. And remember, we're all here if you need to vent.


----------



## orcagrandma (Mar 30, 2012)

Don't fall off your chair Sam that is no good. I have to stop myself from playing games as hours can pass by and I don't realize it until it is 2 in the morning, so I stop now after the late show so I know what time it is. Which, it is near that time now, so guess I best go. I do like the adventure games but the ones on face book only go so far before you have to buy coins to do anything exciting. I don't go there. I would never by coins to play a game on the internet. So tata for now. (Yawn)


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> west coast kitty said:
> 
> 
> > On the down side our poor old cat Hugo is continuing to decline and we worry about how much longer he'll be with us so we try to appreciate all the special moments as they come. Hope everyone has a good day.
> ...


Thanks so much for your good thoughts and so very sorry that you had to say goodbye to Motley. They are such a big part of our lives and leave such a gap when they're gone - I understand how much you miss her. We had to let Charlie go last year and still miss him terribly and now with Hugo having more rough spells makes us dread making that final decision - but you are quite right that it is not right to let him suffer. At least we know that we've given him love and security for the past 11 years to partially compensate for the abuse he suffered before he became part of our family.

I hope you're feeling better soon and that it works out ok with your mom. Maybe at some point you'll be ready for another furry family member.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I will try that next - my second pair is with #6 and a co of 76 - sandi



Edith M said:


> The Angel Food cake sounds Delicious and the Le seur Peas as well. I have made the slippers several times but I only cast on 50 using worsted weight and size 7 needles. I wear a 7 1/2 shoe. Just love them as they stay on even in bed.


----------



## Cindy M (Sep 5, 2011)

5mmdpns said:

ummm, we did have a discussion on this and it was all unanimous on this -> clothes shrink when hanging in the closet or resting in the dresser drawer so we should not feel guilty when they seem to be a little tighter! ahah, bring on the peach pies. 

Clothes shrinking in the closet! haha I like that. Mine have been shrinking a lot lately. But I quit smoking in February so I guess I can justify it. Time enough to get back on the diet once the toxins are all out of my system.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

i think we are lost causes. lol

sam



KatyNora said:


> Well, clearly we need some sort of group intervention on the TP. First we're yarn addicts, then foodies, and now secret late-night gamers. :lol: My downfall is sudoku, with an occasional side trip to solitaire.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

you and me both marilyn - sudoku leaves me totally cold - love word searches.

sam


----------



## Cindy M (Sep 5, 2011)

As to the hummus:
If you have a Sam's Club near you, they sell Sabra brand hummus. It's wonderful. I run away from health foods and even I liked it. Hummus consists of chick peas, garbanzo beans, a little garlic, and tahini. Tahini is like peanut butter but with sesame seeds instead of peanuts.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

thanks marianne - they sound really good - and i have the peanut butter.

sam



Marianne818 said:


> Have another recipe Sam, I hope you will love this one also.. it's got Peanut butter.. :-D Enjoy everyone!!!
> 
> Double chocolate peanut butter biscuits
> 
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

althea - speaking from experience i would go for the bridge. more expensive than a partial but cheaper than implants. i have had two of them - loved them. had to have uppers pulled a couple of years ago - the plate is ok - just ok.

sam



Althea said:


> Just caught up with the posts after a rather traumatic day/night Monday. Gums bled all day; kept changing swab every half-hour or so and didn't eat or drink anything until about 5.30 pm. - fortunately I could manage soft food eating on the other side of my mouth. Instructions given for after extractions read "keep gauze swab in place for half an hour after leaving surgery. If in pain take 2 pain killers an hour after treatment, and until necessary. No alcohol, no smoking. Rest or sleep with head raised. No hot foods or liquid: only lukewarm, soft food. Do not rinse mouth today. After 24 hours rinse with warm salt water; continue until wound heals. Phone surgery if any problems arise". I was going to phone the dentist around 3.30 pm but there seemed to be a slight easing of the bleeding around then, and finally stopped altogether around 9 pm. Didn't need to take pain-killers, fortunately, and had a reasonable night's sleep. 24 hours will be up soon so I'll rinse with the warm salt water then. Rookie Retiree, thanks for the tip about the tea bag - I'll try that later this morning. Back next Monday to have the stitches out, and then need to wait a couple of months for things to settle before deciding on the next step - clip-ons, bridge, implants, or maybe nothing at all: but the gap is too large for the latter, I suspect. Going to take it fairly easy today, but hope to get some weeds pulled out and some roses pruned before the rain that's threatened arrives.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

they do it on csi angel.

sam



Angel_48 said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > C borrowed my note pad with my list of names and what is going on.. she tossed the page.. grrrrrrrr... SOOOooooo, to those who are in pain.. my thoughts and prayers are with you...
> ...


----------



## Cindy M (Sep 5, 2011)

Just a hint for people who are knitting the slippers, or if you're making mittens for someone for gifts. Have them trace their hand or feet on a piece of computer paper. If they have really big feet, you might want to tape two sheets together. Many times I think I'll remember their measurements but don't. It's handy to have the tracings when your loved ones aren't around. Besides, I always scare them off when I come at them with the tape measure too many times. While making a dog sweater, the dog got so sick of my tape measure he ran under the bed and hid when he saw me coming toward him with it.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

DorisT said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> > i was playing solitare and hearts on the compuer - it's become an addiction.
> ...


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

orcagrandma said:


> Dreamweaver - I too find it hard to part with things. I am a sentimentalist when it comes to things but am down to just two closets I have to go through. I do have a bunch of fabric that would be good for quilters I keep thinking I'm going to learn how to do but truth be known I don't need another hobby as I already scrapbook, sew, knit, crochet, paint and draw for hobbies. I need some suggestions of where I could go to get rid of some fabrics. I don't sew much anymore and just need to let go. I stopped by a retirement center thinking, oh yeah, they probably have a quilting club, but nope they quit having one. I think even the older ones don't do it anymore. Help, any more suggestions out there? I don't just want to throw them away. I dread thinking about moving my mom in our home as she has not given any clothes away and has so many nicknacks even tho many are really nice antiques, some of them are from my grandmother. I, nor my sister need any. We will have to have an estate sale for sure, I just dread the thought and don't have the energy to do this but will have to.


We have a very special shop that is run by volunteers and the profits go for Senior Citizens. People donate yarn, needles, fabric, nick nacks, quilting supplies, craft supplies, oh yes, and even knitting patterns. I have never seen one of these shops before and imagine it is rare. There is a huge part with fabric for quilting, etc. Would be perfect for you if it were in your area too.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

flockie said:


> Marianne - the oven temp would be 350 degrees (F) for 180 (C) -- for the Double Chocolate Peanut Butter Biscuits --least this is what my baking book from culinary school states.
> 
> Flockie


Thank you Flockie :!: :!: I had written this down a few Tea Parties ago when the subject came up. Found it in Evernote this morning and was going to post for those that needed. You are amazing and wonderful with all your help and advice. Really enjoy your posts on the TP :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi everyone, I'm finally back home. Made it back on time for the dinner with a friend and DH but was too exhausted to go. DH went and I slept. Even more parties in Ohio than I thought and I went down Route 79 this time. Saw the sign for Trumball County when in Ohio. Lots of parties, but my poor sister. This is sure a year of transition for her and her DH. One son had a birthday party and going away as he is leaving for college, daughter leaving for Oklahoma as SIL is in airline traffic school, another daughter having a baby, one daughter moved with family to Toledo, Ohio last month and another daughter and her family are leaving for Haiti this morning. Karen's husband is a minister and is taking a group to Haiti to help with set-up at the orphanage and do any work that is needed and her daughter's in-laws are already there as their other son founded the orphanage. Very special people. My niece & her husband, since this photo, have had another baby boy who is now 4 months old. The orphanage has a blog, which was a lifeline when the earthquake hit. Need I ask that they love these girls like their own. They have been there helping Eric's brother several times and now will be on their own. Well, never on their own as the families will be taking groups over to help.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

When we were having the party for Briana and Eric a big storm hit. Everyone got wet as the rain started going sideways and coming in under the shelter roof. It lasted about 20 min., and then cleared up but as we drove back to mom's apartment, she mentioned about the sky behind us. I couldn't see, but when I got out of the car I saw this and took a few pictures. I like to think that there was a rainbow directly above the shelter where we were as a symbol to Briana and Eric and the work they will be doing.
There was a lightning strike nearby and there was no time between the light and the sound. I'm so glad we were all under the shelter and not in the woods under the trees. I thought the children would be crying but the one baby was laughing. So sweet.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Good Morning/Good afternoon to the Eastern side of the US/ and good evening to those on the Western side... I finally found the world clocks and have 4 set now, odd that I can figure out times in the US, but even though I know the hour difference it just never works out correctly for me.. DUH! :-( 
Glad everyone likes the recipe, have been looking through my patterns and really don't know what is okay to post and what isn't. I know of course the patterns that I purchase are a no no.. but what about patterns that I have from "free" sights? I do not want to post what I shouldn't.. so any advice would be appreciated.
Dreamweaver, it is so wonderful to see you posting more often.. I have missed you, hope you are feeling much better. Keeping you in our prayers. I know what you mean about your Mom's things.. when my DS brought Mom to me from TX, he had filled a 26ft truck with her things (from a 1 bedroom apartment and a closet size storage room) I put all but her bedroom items, clothes and so forth in a storage room. I have been going through her huge stack of boxes (she has 20 totes of Christmas alone) taking things to the church thrift store, have sent things to my nephew and SIL that I thought they might like to have. My DS has picked up some items also. When Mom asks, I just say it's in the storage room and it's safe. I found one tote that was full of empty notebooks, packages of paper and I gave up at the count of 50 packages of pens and pencils. I am keeping of course things that are near and dear to her.. I swap out items in her room from time to time as to give her a time to enjoy all of her things. 
My family has diabetes throughout, luckily Mom and I are fortunate that we don't have it. I do get tested every year of course as my DB and my Dad both had it. I just remember I always made deserts from a diabetic cookbook that my Dad shared with me. And I rarely had any type of potatoes if they came for dinner. 
Joe I am so happy that you are doing so much better. I wish there was a Costco in this area.. we do have a Sam's club it's about an hour drive from me but we try to go every month or two to stock up. Keeping you and your Mom in our prayers!! 
Keeping all of my tea party friends close in our hearts.. 
Be Back laters ;-)


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

daralene said:


> Hi everyone, I'm finally back home. Made it back on time for the dinner with a friend and DH but was too exhausted to go. DH went and I slept. Even more parties in Ohio than I thought and I went down Route 79 this time. Saw the sign for Trumball County when in Ohio. Lots of parties, but my poor sister. This is sure a year of transition for her and her DH. One son had a birthday party and going away as he is leaving for college, daughter leaving for Oklahoma as SIL is in airline traffic school, another daughter having a baby, one daughter moved with family to Toledo, Ohio last month and another daughter and her family are leaving for Haiti this morning. Karen's husband is a minister and is taking a group to Haiti to help with set-up at the orphanage and do any work that is needed and her daughter's in-laws are already there as their other son founded the orphanage. Very special people. My niece & her husband, since this photo, have had another baby boy who is now 4 months old. The orphanage has a blog, which was a lifeline when the earthquake hit. Need I ask that they love these girls like their own. They have been there helping Eric's brother several times and now will be on their own. Well, never on their own as the families will be taking groups over to help.


Your sister is certainly going through a lot of changes all at the one time! What a wonderful thing your DN and his wife are doing in Haiti. :thumbup:
PS Gorgeous pictures. :-D


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Marianne you can give the link to free patterns- or the pattern itself if it says so. Or the name and details of where you got it from if you don't have the link (one advantage of keeping them as downloads is that the link will come up when you go into it.). And old patterns that are out of copyright can be given freely- Not sure of the time limit but did see the other day that it is 50 years, thought it had gone up but not sure. The link, name etc also apply to patterns you pay for, though it may be worth saying it is not free.
You can show us a photo of what you have done along with details- and it is seeing others peoples work that is interesting.
And of course if you have designed it yourself than you can post it if you so desire as you hold the copyright for it and so can do what you want with it.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

darowil said:


> Marianne you can give the link to free patterns- or the pattern itself if it says so. Or the name and details of where you got it from if you don't have the link (one advantage of keeping them as downloads is that the link will come up when you go into it.). And old patterns that are out of copyright can be given freely- Not sure of the time limit but did see the other day that it is 50 years, thought it had gone up but not sure. The link, name etc also apply to patterns you pay for, though it may be worth saying it is not free.
> You can show us a photo of what you have done along with details- and it is seeing others peoples work that is interesting.
> And of course if you have designed it yourself than you can post it if you so desire as you hold the copyright for it and so can do what you want with it.


Oh Darowil... I am soooooooo not talented enough to even think about designing a pattern... I can with my woodworking but still too new to knitting to venture very far from a pattern! I have noticed we are posting many patterns these days.. so the thought came to me to see what patterns are "allowed" to be posted. Thank you for this info, will help when (or if) I find something to share. I do have a cable for my camera now, so when I finish a project I may have nerve enough to post a picture. Thank you oh so much, I really do appreciate all advice given from this fantastic group!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good news back from recent blood tst. Do not have Rheumetoid(sp) arthritis. Guess I'm just frumpy, fat, depressed, anxious,and lazy and sleep a lot! LOL


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

settleg said:


> Good news back from recent blood tst. Do not have Rheumetoid(sp) arthritis. Guess I'm just frumpy, fat, depressed, anxious,and lazy and sleep a lot! LOL


Aren't we all??


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

I fit that description :lol: So glad that you do not have RA!!! Now to find out what is causing the pains!! Feel better soon my friend ;-)


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

settleg said:


> Good news back from recent blood tst. Do not have Rheumetoid(sp) arthritis. Guess I'm just frumpy, fat, depressed, anxious,and lazy and sleep a lot! LOL


Yay!!! So glad you don't have RA but wish you knew what was causing your symptoms. I met someone in Ohio who had colon cancer and cured themselves to the doctor's amazement by using what his wife called the Hallelujia Diet. Wonder if that would help. I think it must improve many problems. I'm going to check it out but think it is what I am already doing. Don't give up........even if we don't match the tests we don't have to live like this.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Marianne.......so glad you are getting out and around. It must be so good for your spirits. Your trip to the river and wading in it sound good for anyone, but after being cooped up, that is just the medicine you needed. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

Althea said:


> Just caught up with the posts after a rather traumatic day/night Monday. Gums bled all day; kept changing swab every half-hour or so and didn't eat or drink anything until about 5.30 pm. - fortunately I could manage soft food eating on the other side of my mouth. Instructions given for after extractions read "keep gauze swab in place for half an hour after leaving surgery. If in pain take 2 pain killers an hour after treatment, and until necessary. No alcohol, no smoking. Rest or sleep with head raised. No hot foods or liquid: only lukewarm, soft food. Do not rinse mouth today. After 24 hours rinse with warm salt water; continue until wound heals. Phone surgery if any problems arise". I was going to phone the dentist around 3.30 pm but there seemed to be a slight easing of the bleeding around then, and finally stopped altogether around 9 pm. Didn't need to take pain-killers, fortunately, and had a reasonable night's sleep. 24 hours will be up soon so I'll rinse with the warm salt water then. Rookie Retiree, thanks for the tip about the tea bag - I'll try that later this morning. Back next Monday to have the stitches out, and then need to wait a couple of months for things to settle before deciding on the next step - clip-ons, bridge, implants, or maybe nothing at all: but the gap is too large for the latter, I suspect. Going to take it fairly easy today, but hope to get some weeds pulled out and some roses pruned before the rain that's threatened arrives.


Althea, Do be careful. Sometimes bending over may send the blood pressure up and cause one to start re bleeding. I am not a doctor. I've just had that happen to me.
marilyn


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

daralene said:


> Marianne.......so glad you are getting out and around. It must be so good for your spirits. Your trip to the river and wading in it sound good for anyone, but after being cooped up, that is just the medicine you needed. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Daralene, yes Mam I came home so relaxed, practically melted into the bed last night :lol: We are going to the "city" tomorrow for some shopping (need some cables for my Addi's) good excuse to stop in the LYS! ;-) Mom may even be up to going with us, she said she'd like to try to go at least. We shall see in the morning, have a standby to come stay just in case. 
I do have a couple of pictures to post.. after I have Mom's daily routine done.. she needed a nap this am so things are kinda out of routine here. 
I'm just scatter-brained lately.. haven't been able to keep up with all the posts, just so much going on around here, used to be laid back and had lots of time..now people popping in and out and things just go crazy.. but it's all wonderfully good.. luvin every minute of it! ;-)


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Needleme said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> > needleme - i think sister2 needs to read emily post - for me i think she was being extremely rude.
> ...


Agree with Joe and Sam on this. If she had communicated better, she could have made it a compliment to your boys and just said that they were disappointed not to see your sons. That means they enjoy their company, and it would have gone down better if she had said that the party was wonderful. Instead she focused on being negative. By the way, I'll bet there are people on here who would enjoy learning how to make lasagna in cupcake molds! Good idea.

Sounds like it must have been a wonderful party...don't let sis' get you down. You go Girl :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Bet mom and your other sister were thrilled ;-)


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Guess I am going to have to get off of here and that means I won't get to catch up with everyone. Hope you are all well. Will try and do some catch up later. If you are not feeling well I wish you good health and if you are doing great, keep doing what you are doing :thumbup: 
Loads of love to all of you,
Hugs,
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Daralene
Have a great day today and make each moment count!


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne.......so glad you are getting out and around. It must be so good for your spirits. Your trip to the river and wading in it sound good for anyone, but after being cooped up, that is just the medicine you needed. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> ...


Have a wonderful time and just enjoy yourself. Hope mom is ok if she decides to go. 
Hugs


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

settleg said:


> Good news back from recent blood tst. Do not have Rheumetoid(sp) arthritis. Guess I'm just frumpy, fat, depressed, anxious,and lazy and sleep a lot! LOL


I'm with you sista.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Message from Carol, of Carol and Fred- greetings everyone! Carol is hoping to get some computer time soon- now that she has finished cleaning out the condominium. She is settling in very happily with Fred's son and daughter, and the grand children.

Winter continues down here- but we are promised sun today. Busy day again- back to the local hospital for more xrays. Fale is booked to come home mid-night 1st August- Looking forward to that.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

orcagrandma said:


> Don't fall off your chair Sam that is no good. I have to stop myself from playing games as hours can pass by and I don't realize it until it is 2 in the morning, so I stop now after the late show so I know what time it is. Which, it is near that time now, so guess I best go. I do like the adventure games but the ones on face book only go so far before you have to buy coins to do anything exciting. I don't go there. I would never by coins to play a game on the internet. So tata for now. (Yawn)


Hahaha, I so agree that falling off the chair is not a good thing!! so why do I seem to be on the floor while playing these games? I love the games from facebook. I have played Hidden Chronicles, bejeweled, zingo bingo, slingo, buggle, bubble safari, and many others. I have played the hearts game so often that I find I win every game and it is not challenging for me anymore. I love to play solitaire.

Got to go -- my brother and his family are down visiting and they are off to find a restaurant for lunch!!! ttyl


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I don't know where yesterday went, but I don't think I was on my computer very much! I did knit some on my scarf and my DD and I finished watching the last season of Desperate Housewives. We still have two other shows to get caught up on, plus I have some of the summer shows that I am behind in. Sometimes I feel trapped by the TV and computer! I am going to my mom's today. We are moving her on Thursday to a facility closer to my sister. That will be an adjustment for me. It has been nice having her close. My sister already has a lot of responsibilities and I regret that she has to add another, but financially it just can't be helped. The new place is more than half the cost. So I will be going to see mom at least every two weeks. I will try to get back on later. I hope everyone is having a good day!


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

I am up finally getting to bed around 2:30 a.m. talking with family, ishhhhhhhhh... I did not go to the knitting group and got a call this morning asking if I was o'k. They are very dear people. I am going to start back with our Spanish Club (speaking Spanish only sorta) next Thursday evening. I will then have two nights out a week. I am finally getting to know others and be more active in many years after teaching for 40 years and had no energy to go out at night with lesson plans and correcting papers.

You all seem o'k this a.m. our president is entering San Antonio airport now for a speech, I wish I could be there, love seeing dignitaries. 

My grandson was flying from Tokyo after his 6 month stint in the Army on the North and South Korean border. He got up to use the restroom and someone stole his overnighter and he had all his i.d. and flying papers and orders in it and they would not let him go through customs in San Francisco because they thought he was awol. After hold him 12 hours they got words from his commanding officer in Korea and his Mother (my daughter) and he is now leaving the airplane in Spokane to his Mama's arms he is 20 years old and his name in Jason. I ask your thoughts and prayers for him and he is back to Korea in 2 weeks.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Your grandson is in my prayers. Tell hiim I thank him so much for the service he is doing for our country too. How terrible and mean spirited of someone to steal his things. I've been in the background with prayers for you also Joe and am so glad you are getting better and better and beginning to be able to rejoin the groups you were/are activie in. You mentioned you taught for 40 years; what grade(s) and subject(s)? I'm a retired teacher also and must say as much as I loved it I do not miss it now.



Joe P said:


> I am up finally getting to bed around 2:30 a.m. talking with family, ishhhhhhhhh... I did not go to the knitting group and got a call this morning asking if I was o'k. They are very dear people. I am going to start back with our Spanish Club (speaking Spanish only sorta) next Thursday evening. I will then have two nights out a week. I am finally getting to know others and be more active in many years after teaching for 40 years and had no energy to go out at night with lesson plans and correcting papers.
> 
> You all seem o'k this a.m. our president is entering San Antonio airport now for a speech, I wish I could be there, love seeing dignitaries.
> 
> My grandson was flying from Tokyo after his 6 month stint in the Army on the North and South Korean border. He got up to use the restroom and someone stole his overnighter and he had all his i.d. and flying papers and orders in it and they would not let him go through customs in San Francisco because they thought he was awol. After hold him 12 hours they got words from his commanding officer in Korea and his Mother (my daughter) and he is now leaving the airplane in Spokane to his Mama's arms he is 20 years old and his name in Jason. I ask your thoughts and prayers for him and he is back to Korea in 2 weeks.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

preston said:


> i think we are lost causes. lol
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


the ole saying goes if you cant beat 'em, then join 'em!!!!! time to jump in with both feet!!! :lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

DorisT said:


> settleg said:
> 
> 
> > Good news back from recent blood tst. Do not have Rheumetoid(sp) arthritis. Guess I'm just frumpy, fat, depressed, anxious,and lazy and sleep a lot! LOL
> ...


We are!  :lol: :lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Joe P said:


> I am up finally getting to bed around 2:30 a.m. talking with family, ishhhhhhhhh... I did not go to the knitting group and got a call this morning asking if I was o'k. They are very dear people. I am going to start back with our Spanish Club (speaking Spanish only sorta) next Thursday evening. I will then have two nights out a week. I am finally getting to know others and be more active in many years after teaching for 40 years and had no energy to go out at night with lesson plans and correcting papers.
> 
> You all seem o'k this a.m. our president is entering San Antonio airport now for a speech, I wish I could be there, love seeing dignitaries.
> 
> My grandson was flying from Tokyo after his 6 month stint in the Army on the North and South Korean border. He got up to use the restroom and someone stole his overnighter and he had all his i.d. and flying papers and orders in it and they would not let him go through customs in San Francisco because they thought he was awol. After hold him 12 hours they got words from his commanding officer in Korea and his Mother (my daughter) and he is now leaving the airplane in Spokane to his Mama's arms he is 20 years old and his name in Jason. I ask your thoughts and prayers for him and he is back to Korea in 2 weeks.


What a lousy thing for someone to do! Glad it worked out ok in the end, but I bet you wish you could get your hands on whoever stole his bag........... :evil:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> Message from Carol, of Carol and Fred- greetings everyone! Carol is hoping to get some computer time soon- now that she has finished cleaning out the condominium. She is settling in very happily with Fred's son and daughter, and the grand children.
> 
> Winter continues down here- but we are promised sun today. Busy day again- back to the local hospital for more xrays. Fale is booked to come home mid-night 1st August- Looking forward to that.


Thanks for letting us know about Carol, Julie. Hope the x-rays go ok for you. Glad to hear Fale's coming home soon - I'm sure you've missed him. Did you get all the shifting about finished?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thank you Kate! One gets so used to having a person around- I tend to flop around wondering what to do for a day or two- thank goodness for my knitting! I just hope Fale is not too disoriented by the move home, he keeps forgetting that he is in Australia, they tell me. Taking my socks with me to work on at the hospital.
I need about one more morning's work on the move- mostly a tidy up now, although it has been a real puzzle where I could stash the electric mower. the plan is to work on things again tomorrow. I have a pretty full store cupboard again, one thing at least in winter you don't mind having the stove going!



KateB said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > Message from Carol, of Carol and Fred- greetings everyone! Carol is hoping to get some computer time soon- now that she has finished cleaning out the condominium. She is settling in very happily with Fred's son and daughter, and the grand children.
> ...


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

For those of us sufferinhg from the summer heat, I just read in the Washington Post that the temperature at the South Pole is -79F. Which would you rather have - -79F or 100F? I'll take the 100F as long as I have my a/c!


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

I just wish we would get some rain, Doris. It hasn't rained in Indy since May, and of course we are sharing the over 100 degree heat wave. Boo Hisss 



DorisT said:


> For those of us sufferinhg from the summer heat, I just read in the Washington Post that the temperature at the South Pole is -79F. Which would you rather have - -79F or 100F? I'll take the 100F as long as I have my a/c!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Cindy M said:


> Just a hint for people who are knitting the slippers, or if you're making mittens for someone for gifts. Have them trace their hand or feet on a piece of computer paper. If they have really big feet, you might want to tape two sheets together. Many times I think I'll remember their measurements but don't. It's handy to have the tracings when your loved ones aren't around. Besides, I always scare them off when I come at them with the tape measure too many times. While making a dog sweater, the dog got so sick of my tape measure he ran under the bed and hid when he saw me coming toward him with it.


So, Cindy, I guess you didn't trace the dog? Sorry, just being silly!! Your idea is a good one and I'm planning to use it. Want to make some mittens for great grandson in Idaho.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

settleg said:


> Good news back from recent blood tst. Do not have Rheumetoid(sp) arthritis. Guess I'm just frumpy, fat, depressed, anxious,and lazy and sleep a lot! LOL


Settleg, did the doc check for low thyroid? That seems to be a problem that goes undiagnosed a lot, but could account for the laziness and sleepiness. I know, because I take medication for it. I guess my tests prove otherwise, but I think they should increase the strength of my Synthroid. :thumbdown:


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

dandylion said:


> I just wish we would get some rain, Doris. It hasn't rained in Indy since May, and of course we are sharing the over 100 degree heat wave. Boo Hisss
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, Sue, it seems the whole country is suffering in one way or another. The news on TV last night showed the dry, cracked earth somewhere in your area and it's not a pretty sight!


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

My nephew said, " a 35% chance of scattered showers means that it might rain anywhere except on my lawn" 

I hope everyone can keep their chins up and have faith that "This too, shall pass." dandylion/sue



DorisT said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > I just wish we would get some rain, Doris. It hasn't rained in Indy since May, and of course we are sharing the over 100 degree heat wave. Boo Hisss
> ...


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

KateB said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone, I'm finally back home. Made it back on time for the dinner with a friend and DH but was too exhausted to go. DH went and I slept. Even more parties in Ohio than I thought and I went down Route 79 this time. Saw the sign for Trumball County when in Ohio. Lots of parties, but my poor sister. This is sure a year of transition for her and her DH. One son had a birthday party and going away as he is leaving for college, daughter leaving for Oklahoma as SIL is in airline traffic school, another daughter having a baby, one daughter moved with family to Toledo, Ohio last month and another daughter and her family are leaving for Haiti this morning. Karen's husband is a minister and is taking a group to Haiti to help with set-up at the orphanage and do any work that is needed and her daughter's in-laws are already there as their other son founded the orphanage. Very special people. My niece & her husband, since this photo, have had another baby boy who is now 4 months old. The orphanage has a blog, which was a lifeline when the earthquake hit. Need I ask that they love these girls like their own. They have been there helping Eric's brother several times and now will be on their own. Well, never on their own as the families will be taking groups over to help.
> ...


Thanks Kate. I will call Karen tomorrow and see how she is adjusting to her new life. Even her DH is gone to help Briana, Eric, and children settle in at the orphanage and do any work in the building that needs doing. It was damaged and one child was hurt but ok. That was a couple years ago when they had the earthquake but I guess it is still evident in Haiti. Briana said they have to be careful when they take a child in as they could have communicable diseases, aids, etc. It will be something they will never forget and I know the children will never forget them. They work from a place of love, both of them. My sister told me that they are both so sweet. Normally one partner is not as sweet, but the two of them have such big hearts as is evidenced by this move. To give up their home and jobs and go to someplace where they can help, but they will not make any money for sure. It will be a work of love. Wish I could clone those two.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi, fellow TPers! Well, I finally managed to catch up with you. I haven't been able to get on the computer since Sat. morning. We had a bunch of things to do an Sat. and when we finally got home and had dinner, I fell asleep in my recliner - woke up at 1a.m. and went upstairs to bed! Sunday, DH and I got ready for church and were talking about a friend from Virginia who had just passed away. One of us said "we should go to the funeral". Well, why not? We got on the phone and found a local vet with weekend hours to board the dog, went to church,came home, threw a few things in a suitcase,DH called his boss to tell him he was taking Monday off and we were on our way by 1:30p.m.
We made it to our motel at 9 that night - we got held up for almost an hour on Rt81 by an accident - it was interesting having emergency vehicles flying by, sirens blaring-on the shoulders of the road. Then after we got by that , we drove through a thunderstorm with rain so heavy we could hardly see the road. I told the rain that it should go to New York, but it didn't seem to pay any attention.
The funeral was on Mon. morning and our friend's wife was very surprised to see us - she kept telling her family "They came all the way from New York!" We've known these folks for over 30 years and we just felt lead to go, so we did. Our daughters think we are a little crazy, but I say when you get to be our ages (63&66) you can be as "spontaneous" as you want!
Now that I've written a novel, I'll just say that I've started a notebook with prayer requests and notes about you folks' "doings" so I can keep them straight in my head. I'll be back tomorrow, got to go help at Vacation Bible School - what fun- it's 105 degrees on my back porch!! Paula


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes he did DorisT and it seems to be fine. I'm just being an old fuddy duddy.

Oh I do have some wonderful news; my oldest daughter just got engaged! She's the one that has 5 kids and lives with us. They (DD and GCs) are moving into an apartment in a few weeks. She and fiancee are going to take it slow. No living together;he has a house. They have been a couple since a year ago March and he officially proposed this past weekend and gave her a ring. They said they still will take things a day at a time, go through some pre-marital counseling. No date set yet which I think is very wise of them. He's never been married, no kids, she's divorced with 5 kids. The kids are very excited about the engagement too. I am tickled pink since I introduced them just as a manner of being polite when he and I were coming home from fishing together. Who knew! DH says he doesn't like him, that he is too loud and that they have broken up 2 times during the past year. I reminded DH that we also broke up a time or two AND he had to ask me twice before I said I'd marry him! That pretty much quieted him (DH) down. I think DH is just being very very protective even if it is his step daughter. DH


DorisT said:


> settleg said:
> 
> 
> > Good news back from recent blood tst. Do not have Rheumetoid(sp) arthritis. Guess I'm just frumpy, fat, depressed, anxious,and lazy and sleep a lot! LOL
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Grandmapaula your trip to pay homage to your old friend probably meant more to the wife than you will ever know. God bless you two for acting on such an impulse.


Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, fellow TPers! Well, I finally managed to catch up with you. I haven't been able to get on the computer since Sat. morning. We had a bunch of things to do an Sat. and when we finally got home and had dinner, I fell asleep in my recliner - woke up at 1a.m. and went upstairs to bed! Sunday, DH and I got ready for church and were talking about a friend from Virginia who had just passed away. One of us said "we should go to the funeral". Well, why not? We got on the phone and found a local vet with weekend hours to board the dog, went to church,came home, threw a few things in a suitcase,DH called his boss to tell him he was taking Monday off and we were on our way by 1:30p.m.
> We made it to our motel at 9 that night - we got held up for almost an hour on Rt81 by an accident - it was interesting having emergency vehicles flying by, sirens blaring-on the shoulders of the road. Then after we got by that , we drove through a thunderstorm with rain so heavy we could hardly see the road. I told the rain that it should go to New York, but it didn't seem to pay any attention.
> The funeral was on Mon. morning and our friend's wife was very surprised to see us - she kept telling her family "They came all the way from New York!" We've known these folks for over 30 years and we just felt lead to go, so we did. Our daughters think we are a little crazy, but I say when you get to be our ages (63&66) you can be as "spontaneous" as you want!
> Now that I've written a novel, I'll just say that I've started a notebook with prayer requests and notes about you folks' "doings" so I can keep them straight in my head. I'll be back tomorrow, got to go help at Vacation Bible School - what fun- it's 105 degrees on my back porch!! Paula


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

we can work with that settleg - think we all can relate to at least some of it. just glad there is nothing major going on. depression and sleep go together. it gets better.

sam



settleg said:


> Good news back from recent blood tst. Do not have Rheumetoid(sp) arthritis. Guess I'm just frumpy, fat, depressed, anxious,and lazy and sleep a lot! LOL


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

happy to see you up and about and feeling better joe - getting back into the usual routine is good.

sorry to hear about your grandson - there a wicked people there - give him my best and a big thank you for what he is doing to keep our country safe

don't forget to rest.

sam



Joe P said:


> I am up finally getting to bed around 2:30 a.m. talking with family, ishhhhhhhhh... I did not go to the knitting group and got a call this morning asking if I was o'k. They are very dear people. I am going to start back with our Spanish Club (speaking Spanish only sorta) next Thursday evening. I will then have two nights out a week. I am finally getting to know others and be more active in many years after teaching for 40 years and had no energy to go out at night with lesson plans and correcting papers.
> 
> You all seem o'k this a.m. our president is entering San Antonio airport now for a speech, I wish I could be there, love seeing dignitaries.
> 
> My grandson was flying from Tokyo after his 6 month stint in the Army on the North and South Korean border. He got up to use the restroom and someone stole his overnighter and he had all his i.d. and flying papers and orders in it and they would not let him go through customs in San Francisco because they thought he was awol. After hold him 12 hours they got words from his commanding officer in Korea and his Mother (my daughter) and he is now leaving the airplane in Spokane to his Mama's arms he is 20 years old and his name in Jason. I ask your thoughts and prayers for him and he is back to Korea in 2 weeks.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

I like the way you think. I had been having some bad days and looking around at the piles of stuff that are going to be taken care of tomorrw really need to be taken care of today. I am going to use the FLY Ladys 15 minute rule. Hope you start feeling better real soon.


Dreamweaver said:


> Polendra - You haven't changed your location on your avatar... I really laughed when you talked about the 20 year old baking goods. Cleaning out mom's kitchen for the move here was a little like an archealogical (sp) dig. I also was not happy to find that we paid to move rags...... and moldy papers...... I don't want to call mom a hoarder, but she sure doesn't part with things easily. Everything she has, like a dry pen, is her "favorite". The clutter really makes me uncomfortable and has taught me a valuable lesson. As soon as I am feeling a little better, I am cleaning out with a heavy hand and the kids are going to get "treasures" NOW..... I"m going to become a minimalist. (This does not apply to yarn, fabric or thread stash.... I'm not crazy!)


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

stayed inside all day - 110 degrees in my dogyard - very oppressive when you go out. would be difficult if i had very far to walk. 

looks like there is no break coming - i think my begonias have just about baked up. maybe a couple of them will pull through. the moss rose (porchilaca {?})grows in spite of the heat and blooms beautifully.

talk at you later.

sam


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

People that would do such a thing should be hung. Stealing is bad enough but from Servicemen is unforgivable. Glad it was finally cleared up. Prayers for him and the family.


Joe P said:


> I am up finally getting to bed around 2:30 a.m. talking with family, ishhhhhhhhh... I did not go to the knitting group and got a call this morning asking if I was o'k. They are very dear people. I am going to start back with our Spanish Club (speaking Spanish only sorta) next Thursday evening. I will then have two nights out a week. I am finally getting to know others and be more active in many years after teaching for 40 years and had no energy to go out at night with lesson plans and correcting papers.
> 
> You all seem o'k this a.m. our president is entering San Antonio airport now for a speech, I wish I could be there, love seeing dignitaries.
> 
> My grandson was flying from Tokyo after his 6 month stint in the Army on the North and South Korean border. He got up to use the restroom and someone stole his overnighter and he had all his i.d. and flying papers and orders in it and they would not let him go through customs in San Francisco because they thought he was awol. After hold him 12 hours they got words from his commanding officer in Korea and his Mother (my daughter) and he is now leaving the airplane in Spokane to his Mama's arms he is 20 years old and his name in Jason. I ask your thoughts and prayers for him and he is back to Korea in 2 weeks.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Pammy - I wondered where you were.... I used to stop in Austin at my favorite weaving store when on the way to San Antonio or New Braunfels.... I also wanted to ask where you relocated your mom. I know mom won't go for it, but we want to visit a couple of places for when living alone is no longer an option....
> 
> Barbara - We've had cats forever. I never thought of giving a cat a summer cut... My daughter's Maine **** might actually like it here in Texas in the heat..... but he is in the air conditioning most of the the time....
> 
> ...


Maybe it would be easier for your mother just not to have teeth but use healthy gums.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Angel_48 said:
> 
> 
> > Strawberry4u said:
> ...


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> > dream weaver, I am so sorry to hear of your infection and how your mom is facing the dentist tomorrow. I think of you so often as you were so kind in your pm's to me in the past. If you are ever down here please let me know and I will meet you and yours for lunch or coffee etc. joe p
> ...


though we are hardly Texas, the heat and humidity here I find really create stress for me to the point that I become hypoglycemic.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

orcagrandma said:


> Dreamweaver - I too find it hard to part with things. I am a sentimentalist when it comes to things but am down to just two closets I have to go through. I do have a bunch of fabric that would be good for quilters I keep thinking I'm going to learn how to do but truth be known I don't need another hobby as I already scrapbook, sew, knit, crochet, paint and draw for hobbies. I need some suggestions of where I could go to get rid of some fabrics. I don't sew much anymore and just need to let go. I stopped by a retirement center thinking, oh yeah, they probably have a quilting club, but nope they quit having one. I think even the older ones don't do it anymore. Help, any more suggestions out there? I don't just want to throw them away. I dread thinking about moving my mom in our home as she has not given any clothes away and has so many nicknacks even tho many are really nice antiques, some of them are from my grandmother. I, nor my sister need any. We will have to have an estate sale for sure, I just dread the thought and don't have the energy to do this but will have to.


Quilters are quite active around here. But I take stuff to a church rummage sale. I'm trying to get of things I know I will not use. I've saved material and patterns since I was a teenager, expecting to do quilting when I retired. Now I know I will be knitting, so my stash will be the last to go. I can leave stuff anonymously at the church and I like the way they use the money realized from their rummage sales. Around here church rummage sales are very big.

There is also freecycle, a yahoo group, if you have enough stuff that you just want to offer it free to someone.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

preston said:


> you and me both marilyn - sudoku leaves me totally cold - love word searches.
> 
> sam
> 
> I know people who love it and I think sudoku is totally pointless.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

DorisT said:


> settleg said:
> 
> 
> > Good news back from recent blood tst. Do not have Rheumetoid(sp) arthritis. Guess I'm just frumpy, fat, depressed, anxious,and lazy and sleep a lot! LOL
> ...


I know so many people with thyroid problems that I don't understand why it is not part of regular blood tests. So every couple of years I ask to have mine checked.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

myfanwy said:


> Thank you Kate! One gets so used to having a person around- I tend to flop around wondering what to do for a day or two- thank goodness for my knitting! I just hope Fale is not too disoriented by the move home, he keeps forgetting that he is in Australia, they tell me. Taking my socks with me to work on at the hospital.
> I need about one more morning's work on the move- mostly a tidy up now, although it has been a real puzzle where I could stash the electric mower. the plan is to work on things again tomorrow. I have a pretty full store cupboard again, one thing at least in winter you don't mind having the stove going!
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for the message about Carol.

Let us know how you are Myfanwy. Sorry you have to go for more testing. Prayers for your good health. :thumbup: ;-)


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Joe P said:


> I am up finally getting to bed around 2:30 a.m. talking with family, ishhhhhhhhh... I did not go to the knitting group and got a call this morning asking if I was o'k. They are very dear people. I am going to start back with our Spanish Club (speaking Spanish only sorta) next Thursday evening. I will then have two nights out a week. I am finally getting to know others and be more active in many years after teaching for 40 years and had no energy to go out at night with lesson plans and correcting papers.
> 
> You all seem o'k this a.m. our president is entering San Antonio airport now for a speech, I wish I could be there, love seeing dignitaries.
> 
> My grandson was flying from Tokyo after his 6 month stint in the Army on the North and South Korean border. He got up to use the restroom and someone stole his overnighter and he had all his i.d. and flying papers and orders in it and they would not let him go through customs in San Francisco because they thought he was awol. After hold him 12 hours they got words from his commanding officer in Korea and his Mother (my daughter) and he is now leaving the airplane in Spokane to his Mama's arms he is 20 years old and his name in Jason. I ask your thoughts and prayers for him and he is back to Korea in 2 weeks.


Joe.......sure hope they can get to the bottom of this problem and help you. Prayers for your well-being.

Can't believe someone would steal from one of our soldiers. If I had been the crew I would have made everyone open their bags before leaving. How awful. Prayers for your grandson and his safety.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

daralene said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> > I am up finally getting to bed around 2:30 a.m. talking with family, ishhhhhhhhh... I did not go to the knitting group and got a call this morning asking if I was o'k. They are very dear people. I am going to start back with our Spanish Club (speaking Spanish only sorta) next Thursday evening. I will then have two nights out a week. I am finally getting to know others and be more active in many years after teaching for 40 years and had no energy to go out at night with lesson plans and correcting papers.
> ...


It does seem there should have been a solution to finding something stolen in a closed environment.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

The xray is something to do with the heart- and whether my lungs are working to capacity- sometime soon I will have an appointment to go on a monitor for 24 hours- seeing as how my knees are not up to the treadmill [I was so relieved to hear they now have an alternative- the treadmill is not my idea of fun], thank you for your good wishes. 
Finally solved the problem of where to stash the mower, have had to harden my resolve and throw out some items of debatable value- I chose to down size when moving here- still working on rationalizing. Making a quiche of winter vegetables- the yams are in now- one of my very favourites- parsnips are coming down to a sensible price. I suppose it is my Scottish background I love all those roasted winter vegetables. I am known to make 'stuffing' to eat on it's own.
Have your herbs all survived? it sounded a wonderful list of flavours!
I will be so glad to see Fale- but am anticipating that he will be a bit muddled, still at least the niece is travelling with him- so he won't be het up about going through customs.
hope all is going well!
It has been a lovely day here- but approaching three, I can feel the chill coming. Supposed to have sun again tomorrow. We have not heard much of American weather recently, other than what I can gleen from people's postings. It certainly sounds like a summer to remember, and hope not to repeat.



daralene said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you Kate! One gets so used to having a person around- I tend to flop around wondering what to do for a day or two- thank goodness for my knitting! I just hope Fale is not too disoriented by the move home, he keeps forgetting that he is in Australia, they tell me. Taking my socks with me to work on at the hospital.
> ...


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

I appreciate all your comments about my grandson and his loss of his orders, i.d. and travel papers from the United States Army from Korea to San Francisco. I believe he realized his papers were stolen when he went through customs in San Francisco and did not notice it in the plane. I hope and pray they could have searched for his papers if he would have known in the carrier. 

I thank all of you for your care and concern for him. He is such a fine young man and so terribly innocent in so many ways coming from a small town in Idaho. My daughter had him so very young but raised him to be such a fine person. I am so terribly proud of him. I flew to Georgia last fall to see him graduate from basic training before he was sent to Korea. 

I will have an appointment on the 23rd with the gerontologist the nurse called today to go over things so they would have a better picture to talk about before I get there.  They seem very thorough. I hope there is resolve like I have said before.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

sudoku is to an enthuiest what hearts and solitare are to me - a game we enjoy. it is a type of entertainment and what is really good is that it is free.

sam



mjs said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> > you and me both marilyn - sudoku leaves me totally cold - love word searches.
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> Thank you Kate! One gets so used to having a person around- I tend to flop around wondering what to do for a day or two- thank goodness for my knitting! I just hope Fale is not too disoriented by the move home, he keeps forgetting that he is in Australia, they tell me. Taking my socks with me to work on at the hospital.
> I need about one more morning's work on the move- mostly a tidy up now, although it has been a real puzzle where I could stash the electric mower. the plan is to work on things again tomorrow. I have a pretty full store cupboard again, one thing at least in winter you don't mind having the stove going!
> 
> I wonder how Fale is going to cope with the changes you have made to the house while he has been away! Might keep going to the wrong rooms.
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> Making a quiche of winter vegetables- the yams are in now- one of my very favourites- parsnips are coming down to a sensible price. I suppose it is my Scottish background I love all those roasted winter vegetables. I am known to make 'stuffing' to eat on it's own.


Helps to read what is written. Read yams as yarns and wondered whether you had put the yarn in the quiche. The to parsnips why were you jumping around so much? On about my 3rd look I realised that you weren't jumping and were not trying to cook your yarn. Well admittedly I never seriously thought you were- just a passing fancy when I read you jumping from quiche to yarn.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Darowil! someone came up with a sensible idea - label the rooms- I now have some bluetack so I can stick up the signs. Fortunately he does not go down that end of the house often- [a matter of a metre or so]. I have 'cooked' yarn when I have been dyeing, but thank you for the giggle. 
how is the knitting coming on? I am concentrating on a scarf now, for one of my young friends. I hope to make another of the coiled cowls.

The quiche by the way is scrumptious, and an easy way of getting several of my 5 a day.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

well - myfanwy has her bread in the oven - so it is time fo me to say adieu until tomorrow. 2/10ths of an inch of rain this evening - too late to do much good.

sam


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> Darowil! someone came up with a sensible idea - label the rooms- I now have some bluetack so I can stick up the signs. Fortunately he does not go down that end of the house often- [a matter of a metre or so]. I have 'cooked' yarn when I have been dyeing, but thank you for the giggle.
> how is the knitting coming on? I am concentrating on a scarf now, for one of my young friends. I hope to make another of the coiled cowls.
> 
> The quiche by the way is scrumptious, and an easy way of getting several of my 5 a day.


Knitting is slowly progressing- suddenly though I will finish a load all at once, but for now none of the WIPs are getting finished. Not always good having so many on the go!
I struggle to get my 2+5 as I am not keen on either fruit or vegies!
Now to finish a coaster for my swap- last night I put 2+2 together and realsied that the 18th of July was today not Friday. The swap is meant to be posted by today but I was thinking Friday. Won't take long to do the 2nd coaster but will then need some blocking so will need to dry overnight. But will get it out tomorrow. Dates have always been a weak point of mine. They don't stay in my head for long at all. Back in the old days of nursing when I had to write the reports for all the patients even at the end of the 30 odd I would still be having to think hard what date it was! So there was me last night thinking I was doing fine- and even wondered why the pm said that she supposed most of the swaps had been sent by now with about 4 days still to go!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

settleg said:


> Yes he did DorisT and it seems to be fine. I'm just being an old fuddy duddy.
> 
> Oh I do have some wonderful news; my oldest daughter just got engaged! She's the one that has 5 kids and lives with us. They (DD and GCs) are moving into an apartment in a few weeks. She and fiancee are going to take it slow. No living together;he has a house. They have been a couple since a year ago March and he officially proposed this past weekend and gave her a ring. They said they still will take things a day at a time, go through some pre-marital counseling. No date set yet which I think is very wise of them. He's never been married, no kids, she's divorced with 5 kids. The kids are very excited about the engagement too. I am tickled pink since I introduced them just as a manner of being polite when he and I were coming home from fishing together. Who knew! DH says he doesn't like him, that he is too loud and that they have broken up 2 times during the past year. I reminded DH that we also broke up a time or two AND he had to ask me twice before I said I'd marry him! That pretty much quieted him (DH) down. I think DH is just being very very protective even if it is his step daughter. DH
> 
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

settleg said:


> Grandmapaula your trip to pay homage to your old friend probably meant more to the wife than you will ever know. God bless you two for acting on such an impulse.
> 
> Here, here and applause! :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Myfanwy the roasted veggies sound wonderful!!! I'm the only one that loves the many root veggies in my house.. other than potatoes and carrots can only be "candied" I don't make them that way but DIL does so they are served at holidays. 
Keeping you in our prayers, hope that the test show good results!! I am also glad that they have the new way of testing the heart, have seen too many that just could not deal with the pain in the legs trying to use the treadmill. 
Darowil I'm glad to know I'm not alone in mixing up dates, I come close too many times to missing my appointments, odd that I can always remember Mom's though! 
Settleg, congratulations on the DD's engagement!! Tis a good thing to not rush into marriage at anytime, too often a set date (especially with kids) will not always work out the way it is planned! 
Sam, I played the games for the longest time.. my DS gave me a link to Steam.. that was my downfall.. I got games for cheap during holiday sales.. I think I have 200 in my Steam account all total I spent like $50 for all of them over 2 yrs time. Many are free games.. but they have wonderful deals during the holidays. 
Right now on my Fire, I have Angry Birds.. Mahjong (3 kinds), solitaire of course.. some mini golf game.. and 2 or 3 others. I mainly have them for Mom's Dr appointments.. I can't knit as she fidgets in her chair, so she helps me with the games, she loves the Ninja Fruit game.. 
Time to start Mom's day.. she has Doctor appointments most of the morning.. and one this afternoon... so hard to get her out we do as many as we can in one day! 
Have a wonderful day/afternoon/evening.. :-D :lol: ;-)


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

I am up and atum so to speak. I will clean house and prepare something for super and stick in the fridge and then clean up and pick Mother up for an outing. You all have a great day, evening, morning, etc.

I have started my 3rd Christmas stocking, and I plan on taking a picture of all of them when they are finished. It is really a week for each one2 and I have at least 10 or more to do. I love making them but after all the ones I have made in the past it becomes a bit of a chore but I do it gladly because I have such fun watching their faces when they get them for the first time.

joe p


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Add a bit of butternut pumpkin, to a mix of parsnip, kumara- sweet potato, potato and yams, my idea of winter heaven! I don't have a weather bug on screen for your part of the world- I wonder if temperatures are coming down at all yet? Carrots are not a favourite- had too many aged carrots in school lunches- although I like a carrot slaw! 
How are the plans going for taking that magnificent truck out with the camper? How is Mom? and Cindi?



Marianne818 said:


> Myfanwy the roasted veggies sound wonderful!!! I'm the only one that loves the many root veggies in my house.. other than potatoes and carrots can only be "candied" I don't make them that way but DIL does so they are served at holidays.
> Keeping you in our prayers, hope that the test show good results!! I am also glad that they have the new way of testing the heart, have seen too many that just could not deal with the pain in the legs trying to use the treadmill.
> Darowil I'm glad to know I'm not alone in mixing up dates, I come close too many times to missing my appointments, odd that I can always remember Mom's though!
> Settleg, congratulations on the DD's engagement!! Tis a good thing to not rush into marriage at anytime, too often a set date (especially with kids) will not always work out the way it is planned!
> ...


----------



## Cindy M (Sep 5, 2011)

Myfanwy: As to the electric mower. My mother has one, too, and she doesn't have a garage or storage shed. She stores hers up next to the house in the backyard. She puts an outdoor trash bag around the mower unit itself with the electric motor. It's not long enough to cover the whole thing so she puts another bag over it over the handle from top down. She overlaps the two bags and ties them together with some string or binder twine. It's kind of ******* and doesn't look the prettiest, but it protects her mower from rain. You might be able to cover it with a car tarp also. You should be able to get one cheap from a hardware store or Walmart.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

preston said:


> well - myfanwy has her bread in the oven - so it is time fo me to say adieu until tomorrow. 2/10ths of an inch of rain this evening - too late to do much good.
> 
> sam


Myfanwy is actually up now to get the bread started- 2am. bit early but I was restless and thought what the heck! I think this is about 9am Wednesday for you. The dogs wisely are asleep through in the house somewhere.
today's task is to tidy up Fale's room- get his new tie storage rack screwed onto the wardrobe door- my goodness does Fale love having a colourful tie- different one every week- can't possibly wear last weeks one- but he does scrub up nicely. Just hope he has not got too disoriented with the trip to Aussie! 
I could see that there was no immediate prospect for rain. One lives in hope- but it is hard on the farmers!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I'll keep that in mind- I shunted around a box or two that were lurking in the kitchen, and currently it is stashed in beside the deep freeze- the main thing with our very wet climate, and the amount of wind we can get, is having the bags rip off, but my helper might be able to get it under the house for me- it is just she is such a busy young person!



Cindy M said:


> Myfanwy: As to the electric mower. My mother has one, too, and she doesn't have a garage or storage shed. She stores hers up next to the house in the backyard. She puts an outdoor trash bag around the mower unit itself with the electric motor. It's not long enough to cover the whole thing so she puts another bag over it over the handle from top down. She overlaps the two bags and ties them together with some string or binder twine. It's kind of ******* and doesn't look the prettiest, but it protects her mower from rain. You might be able to cover it with a car tarp also. You should be able to get one cheap from a hardware store or Walmart.


----------



## Cindy M (Sep 5, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Cindy M said:
> 
> 
> > Just a hint for people who are knitting the slippers, or if you're making mittens for someone for gifts. Have them trace their hand or feet on a piece of computer paper. If they have really big feet, you might want to tape two sheets together. Many times I think I'll remember their measurements but don't. It's handy to have the tracings when your loved ones aren't around. Besides, I always scare them off when I come at them with the tape measure too many times. While making a dog sweater, the dog got so sick of my tape measure he ran under the bed and hid when he saw me coming toward him with it.
> ...


I did a lot of mittens for charity. There are some good charts online that give hand dimensions. What they never tell you is the distance from the cuff to the thumb opening. I have found that this is the same distance as the thumb. If your thumb (on an adult mitten) is 2 1/2 inches long, the distance from where the cuff ends to the thumb opening will also be 2 1/2 inches.

As to tracing the dog, I would need a LOT of paper. He's a Corgi and long as a bus. His sweater ended up being 19 inches long, 21 with the turtleneck. One of my someday projects is to knit him a yellow school bus sweater. It looks like a school bus with kid figures in the windows. I saw a Corgi raincoat like that and fell in love with it. Maybe a hot dog coat for Halloween. We have a tricolor Pembroke Welsh Corgi. Here's a picture of a dog similar to ours. They have short, one inch stumpy tails. They're born that way. Strange looking little dogs, but they steal your heart.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

good morning/afternoon to many! Hi Kate! did not take much note of my Scottish weather bugs- how is your summer progressing!? Getting time out in the garden yet?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> good morning/afternoon to many! Hi Kate! did not take much note of my Scottish weather bugs- how is your summer progressing!? Getting time out in the garden yet?


Surprise, surprise, it's raining again! This has been the wettest summer for ages. The schools stopped at the end of June and we've hardly had a day without rain since.  Wish we could do a swap with some of the hotter states in the US for some of their heat..... but not too much! :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Oh dear! would not mind a little of the American heatwave down here! But we are getting enough rain on our own account!



KateB said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > good morning/afternoon to many! Hi Kate! did not take much note of my Scottish weather bugs- how is your summer progressing!? Getting time out in the garden yet?
> ...


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

myfanwy said:


> Darowil! someone came up with a sensible idea - label the rooms- I now have some bluetack so I can stick up the signs. Fortunately he does not go down that end of the house often- [a matter of a metre or so]. I have 'cooked' yarn when I have been dyeing, but thank you for the giggle.
> how is the knitting coming on? I am concentrating on a scarf now, for one of my young friends. I hope to make another of the coiled cowls.
> 
> The quiche by the way is scrumptious, and an easy way of getting several of my 5 a day.


So funny. I read it as yarn too and got a chuckle when I reread. Knitters are so funny :lol: 
My mother just went through a lot of these tests Myfanwy and I wish I could be there to at least be with you before and after. Maybe you have someone to go with you. Not that you will need them, but just for the comfort. Your veggies sound so yummy, yummy, yummy. I will have to get some of the same as they sounded so good.

I made a pizza last night on a boboli with tom sauce, fresh tomato, sundried tomatoes, avocado w lemon, calamata olives, garlic sliced real thin, artichoke hearts, cilantro, and basil on top. No cheese and I didn't miss it at all. Amazing. Weight is finally starting to go down and I'm not suffering at all but enjoying more than ever. Now for those roasted veggies. Mmmmmmm Prayers for your health!!!:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Joe.........prayers for you and your grandson every night and day and all my friends on here. Whether you know it or not, you and all my Tp friends, new and old matter a lot to me. :thumbup: :!:

Carol........I'm sure Myfanwy will let you know we are still thinking of you and look forward to the day when you are back on. Take your time and get done what you need to and when you are back we will be so happy.

I'm meeting a friend today and going to the Art Museum. Local artists have a show of their work. Should be very fine quality.

I wanted to show you why the quality of the photo I put in of Briana and Eric going to Haiti was of such bad quality. I took it from a brochure. It was all I had to show the precious little girls in the orphanage. One page shows Eric's brother and his wife who gave up everything to go and do this and now my niece and her DH are following in their footsteps. I'm just showing why the quality is so bad. Please don't read the writing if objectionable as it is religious as they are missionaries.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Hello all!! It is still quite warm and humid here in NE Ohio.

So far we've had enough rain in the last few weeks that DH hasn't been able to weed the garden, but the lawn is not desperately in need of mowing. However, the black locust trees in the front of the house have 3 or 4 new sprouts in the yard which will need removal shortly. They are nearly 12'' tall and have thorns about 2'' long if they get much older/bigger.

Neighbors are becoming overly generous with zucchini this week which is why we don't plant them. Bless them all. 

It seems that I'm about recovered from whatever it was that laid me low for the better part of the week .. . . . My strength seems back to normal. The usual chores and responsibilities aren't wearing me out now.

Back to working on the big quilt for middle grandson. Later.Best wishes and prayers to all. Joy


----------



## Cindy M (Sep 5, 2011)

I want to figure out how to knit something like this for our Corgi.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Hello all!! It is still quite warm and humid here in NE Ohio.
> 
> So far we've had enough rain in the last few weeks that DH hasn't been able to weed the garden, but the lawn is not desperately in need of mowing. However, the black locust trees in the front of the house have 3 or 4 new sprouts in the yard which will need removal shortly. They are nearly 12'' tall and have thorns about 2'' long if they get much older/bigger.
> 
> ...


So glad you are feeling better. Thought of you on my last trip to Ohio last weekend. Will be in OH every weekend this month but one. Drive right by Trumball County on the way down on Rt. 11. Took 79 last time but knew you were East of me. Hope the quilt will come along well now that you are better. Was it a 24 hr. bug??? or summer cold???


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Cindy M said:


> I want to figure out how to knit something like this for our Corgi.


What a sweet looking dog. Bet you will have fun knitting that for you baby :thumbup: :thumbup: Our son has a pug and he is another breed like your Corgi that just steals your heart. He is like a mother to our grandchildren, taking care of them when they are newborns and helping them as they grow. Yours looks like a precious one also.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Wouldn't that be lovely- if we could get around as easily as our postings! thank you for the thought!
the pizza sounds terrific! I am wondering about experimenting with my quiche without the egg- reckon I have figured a way to do it!- using a bit of olive oil instead. I'll work on it and get back to you!



daralene said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > Darowil! someone came up with a sensible idea - label the rooms- I now have some bluetack so I can stick up the signs. Fortunately he does not go down that end of the house often- [a matter of a metre or so]. I have 'cooked' yarn when I have been dyeing, but thank you for the giggle.
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> Message from Carol, of Carol and Fred- greetings everyone! Carol is hoping to get some computer time soon- now that she has finished cleaning out the condominium. She is settling in very happily with Fred's son and daughter, and the grand children.
> 
> Winter continues down here- but we are promised sun today. Busy day again- back to the local hospital for more xrays. Fale is booked to come home mid-night 1st August- Looking forward to that.


I'm so glad that you let us know how Carol is doing - I miss her on the postings. Quite an adjustment, but am glad that she has family to surround her with care and love.

Hope your stay at the hospital is uncomplicated and the x-rays help in diagnostics. It will be very nice to have Fale home again. Best wishes.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

KateB said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > good morning/afternoon to many! Hi Kate! did not take much note of my Scottish weather bugs- how is your summer progressing!? Getting time out in the garden yet?
> ...


Sure wish I could send some of our weather to you and Myfanwy. Would help balance things out better. Have to buy a bigger fan and head it your way.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

daralene said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy said:
> ...


Oh please do! Thinking about looking for a week's break in Spain or somewhere else hot, just to get away from this endless rain.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > Message from Carol, of Carol and Fred- greetings everyone! Carol is hoping to get some computer time soon- now that she has finished cleaning out the condominium. She is settling in very happily with Fred's son and daughter, and the grand children.
> ...


Home already! Results should be through sometime next week, it actually took me a total of two hours including the travel, and I even got in a little exercise! I must get back to Carol. Let her know she is not forgotten!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cindy M said:


> I want to figure out how to knit something like this for our Corgi.


That is adorable.....I have a friend with a dachsund that would love it also. I do have a crocheted pattern of a sweater built like a hot dog (they call these dogs "wiener dogs" that I thought I'd make for her..if you run across one of the school bus for dogs, I'd love for you to share. Thanks so much.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Good morning all -- good to catch up with all of you. Have been busy trying to get some WIPs done as well as other household chores that have been neglected.

Joe - glad to hear your GS is having a trip home---can't imagine how stressful that part of the world must be to be in. Hope his papers are found somewhere---what a nasty person to steal from a serviceman. Thank him for his service to our country.

Speaking of games - are there any cribbage players out there? My dad and many of his family members played this game whenever they get together -- I've never taken the time to learn it, but want to now that I have more time.

I'm off to gather the laundry - doing the full house today including bedding, etc. so will be off the computer most of the day.

Hoping renewed health to those who are ailing - and blessing to you all.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

So glad you are feeling better. Thought of you on my last trip to Ohio last weekend. Will be in OH every weekend this month but one. Drive right by Trumball County on the way down on Rt. 11. Took 79 last time but knew you were East of me. Hope the quilt will come along well now that you are better. Was it a 24 hr. bug??? or summer cold???[/quote]

I never had any symptoms except the hight temp and chills for nearly 4 days. Went to Dr's on Tuesday, knowing that I didn't have anything identifiable . . . and I was correct. She ordered blood work and urine tests and still found nothing. Later that week, my ears felt slightly stuffy and I developed a cough from deep in my chest but it was non-productive. Other than a generalized weakness and loss of appetite (enough to lose 6# in 4 days) there weren't any other symptoms. Very strange, indeed. Back to Dr. next week for regular check up.

Hope you have a great week and safe travels. Keep as cool as possible. Joy


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

what a great raincoat - i think it is a raincoat - and would make a great sweater. we will definitely need pictures when it is finished.

sam



Cindy M said:


> I want to figure out how to knit something like this for our Corgi.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Speaking of games - are there any cribbage players out there? My dad and many of his family members played this game whenever they get together -- I've never taken the time to learn it, but want to now that I have more time.


Hi, RookieRetiree, my hubby eats, breathes, and sleeps cribbage. In other words, he's addicted. He joined a club the day before he retired and plays with them one night a week. Goes to tournaments at least one weekend a month, goes to the National Invitational Tournament in Reno annually, and to the National Tournament in various parts of the country annually. He's also addicted to playing online. Our two boys and son-in-law play with him when they visit, too. I learned once a long, long time ago, but I'm just not a card player. Would rather read or knit.

I'd suggest you find a club near you and start playing. The club members are usually pretty patient with beginners. I can ask hubby to find a club for you if you PM me with your town/city.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Cindy M, thanks for the hint about figuring sizes for the mittens. I've jotted it down for the future. Did you crochet a cord between the mittens when you made them for charity?

Those Corgis are cute. if we ever get another dog, I'll have to keep that breed in mind. I think Queen Elizabeth favors Corgis, too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Good morning/Afternoon All! up again now the bread is nearly cooked.
Sam, if you think of the workers being up for breakfast, as you're having lunch, or the mid-day meal, that has got the time shift about right, remembering we are the day ahead! 
The weather bug says you have cloud- that is aa step in the right direction- or will you be prne to flooding when the rain finally comes?


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

i had an electric mower once - i loved it - i didn't have too large a yard - it was quiet - didn't emit toxins into the air - at was easy to start. hope you find an easy way to store it

sam



myfanwy said:


> I'll keep that in mind- I shunted around a box or two that were lurking in the kitchen, and currently it is stashed in beside the deep freeze- the main thing with our very wet climate, and the amount of wind we can get, is having the bags rip off, but my helper might be able to get it under the house for me- it is just she is such a busy young person!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

preston said:


> sudoku is to an enthuiest what hearts and solitare are to me - a game we enjoy. it is a type of entertainment and what is really good is that it is free.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

myfanwy - why would you wnat a quiche without eggs - would it be a quiche without eggs? i'm assuming when yu say five a day you mean your vegetables.

sam



myfanwy said:


> Wouldn't that be lovely- if we could get around as easily as our postings! thank you for the thought!
> the pizza sounds terrific! I am wondering about experimenting with my quiche without the egg- reckon I have figured a way to do it!- using a bit of olive oil instead. I'll work on it and get back to you!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

My daughter is strictly vegetarian, but this one if I can figure it would be suitable for those who are Vegan.

Yes 5 a day is for veges or fruit- both of which I enjoy!


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

we have had heavy flooding in the past - actually all over ohio - but it has to really rain - we are so flat the water really has no where to go. right now we can see rain clouds but they are going south of us so maybe no rain for us today. we broke a heat record yesterday - over 100 degrees - our fourth day of ouver 100 which is unusual for us. over half of our country is suffering from extreme drought - a lot of farmers are not going to be reaping much from their work in the spring. which means grocery prices will again go up.

i bet it will be nice to have fale home - bet he will like being home also.

sam



myfanwy said:


> Good morning/Afternoon All! up again now the bread is nearly cooked.
> Sam, if you think of the workers being up for breakfast, as you're having lunch, or the mid-day meal, that has got the time shift about right, remembering we are the day ahead!
> The weather bug says you have cloud- that is aa step in the right direction- or will you be prne to flooding when the rain finally comes?


----------



## PatSam (Jul 30, 2011)

By googleing vegan quiche I came up with several sites. Here's one recipe that I copied, then I realized all of the ingredients/measurements might not be familiar to your region. Hope it is a little helpful anyway. PatSam

http://dairyfreecooking.about.com/od/eggs/r/Vegan-Quiche.htm

This egg-free quiche recipe uses tofu instead of eggs for a healthy and low-fat vegan breakfast. Although the recipe calls for mushrooms and broccoli, you could always substitute your favorite vegetables instead. You might also want to try this vegan quiche with soy cheese recipe, or this vegan potato fritatta recipe, which is basically a crustless vegan quiche.
Ingredients:
	1 pre-made pie crust
	1 tbsp olive oil
	1 onion, diced
	1 green bell pepper, chopped
	1 cup chopped broccoli
	1 cup fresh sliced mushrooms
	1 pound firm tofu, patted dry
	pinch of nutmeg
	1/2 tsp turmeric
	1 tbsp dried basil
	1/2 tsp salt
	pepper to taste
	1/2 cup soy milk
Preparation:
Pre-heat the oven to 425 degrees.
Heat the olive oil in a medium saucepan over medium heat and sautee the onion, green pepper, broccoli and mushrooms until cooked, about 8 to 10 minutes.
In a blender or food processor, blend the tofu, nutmeg, turmeric, basil, salt and soy milk until smooth. Stir the vegetables and the tofu mixture together and add pepper to taste.
Pout the batter into the pie crust. Bake for 30 minutes, or until a knife inserted just off-center into the quiche comes out clean.
Reprinted with permission from The Compassionate Cook Cookbook



myfanwy said:


> My daughter is strictly vegetarian, but this one if I can figure it would be suitable for those who are Vegan.
> 
> Yes 5 a day is for veges or fruit- both of which I enjoy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thank you PatSam- that takes the experiment risk factor out! this is pretty much as I had figured! I use the self crusting recipes to cut back on carbohydrates.



PatSam said:


> By googleing vegan quiche I came up with several sites. Here's one recipe that I copied, then I realized all of the ingredients/measurements might not be familiar to your region. Hope it is a little helpful anyway. PatSam
> 
> http://dairyfreecooking.about.com/od/eggs/r/Vegan-Quiche.htm
> 
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

AZ Sticks, I see it is your birthday today!!! Happy birthday and may your day be as special to you as you want it!!! Celebrate with those who love you!! What kind of cake do you like? Hugs and big smiles for you!!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks, PatSam. Your vegan quiche sounds absolutely delicious even for those who don't necessarily need or want to omit eggs for any reason. Thanks for posting it. Joy

P.S. the clouds have moved in. We quite far east of Sam in Ohio but no signs of rain clouds--just the occasional rolls of thunder passing by. Drat!!!!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Happy Birthday, AZ! I hope your day is as fantastic as you desire!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Many happy returns AZ!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Add my birthday wishes to everyone else's--I hope it's a joyous day for you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Add my birthday wishes to everyone else's--I hope it's a joyous day for you!


This is getting confusing, I think your birthday must be yesterday! if as I think, it must be the 18th! whatever- have a lovely day!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > Add my birthday wishes to everyone else's--I hope it's a joyous day for you!
> ...


Oh no!! her birthday is today. It is in what ever time zone SHE is in. So technically, you could have wished her a happy birthday yesterday, and you would have been correct!! :lol: 
ahha, time zone seem to mess up a lot of things!

What is on your agenda for your day? Have the dogs sorted out the fact that they still belong to you even though you have rearranged "their" house?? hahah, mine has to supervise me and follow me about the whole time I may move something around! precious little four leggers who are so devoted to us!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > Sorlenna said:
> ...


My mother had an aunt who used to insist on celebrating my mother's birthday on the 19th April, but she was born the day before in Los Angeles.
I am working on the scarf I am knitting for one of my young Samoan friends, until the day warms up a bit. There has been a fog that seems to have closed the airport. The dogs are quite happy with the new arrangement, although the puppy took a few attempts to work out how to jump up onto my bed- no problem a week later!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

You will have to give Fale the grand tour when he returns!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Myfanwy, it does not take long for those darling dogs to figure out how to get to where they want!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> You will have to give Fale the grand tour when he returns!


I hope he will be impressed!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Myfanwy, it does not take long for those darling dogs to figure out how to get to where they want!!!


Ringo specializes in opening doors!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Myfanwy, it does not take long for those darling dogs to figure out how to get to where they want!!!
> ...


hahaha, you have a houdini dog!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


Fale is not amused, in the dark he has often thought it had to be me! I have had to learn to double check the latch!


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

jheiens - we had some thunder - dark clouds - windy - think it went south of us - we didn't get a drop. i don't think it is ever going to rain - or if it does it will probably flood us out. lol

sam



jheiens said:


> Thanks, PatSam. Your vegan quiche sounds absolutely delicious even for those who don't necessarily need or want to omit eggs for any reason. Thanks for posting it. Joy
> 
> P.S. the clouds have moved in. We quite far east of Sam in Ohio but no signs of rain clouds--just the occasional rolls of thunder passing by. Drat!!!!


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

happy birthday azsticks - hope all is well and that you have family and friends to celebrate with. remmeber - is is your day so have fun.

sam


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

preston said:


> jheiens - we had some thunder - dark clouds - windy - think it went south of us - we didn't get a drop. i don't think it is ever going to rain - or if it does it will probably flood us out. lol
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


I would happily swap our weather with yours Sam. I am sure if it carries on like this the Olympics will float down the Thames.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

We have thunder, so I'm crossing my fingers! Some of the clouds may actually have water in them...heh.

I finished the baby set (posted under pictures yesterday) and was working on the chunky jacket...bad idea on a 90-degree day! So it's been put aside and I am now working on another shawl, this time charted to test my skill at not only knitting but working the program. We will see how it goes.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Sam, our clouds didn't even cover the sky or get dark at all. I never could find the direction of the thunder rolls. It's breezy now but the sun's shining brightly and the humidity is really high and miserable feeling.

DD said she thought they may have gotten 6 drops of rain in Warren, OH, at her office. That was more than we got to the north of her.

Take care of yourself; we truly do appreciate your taking on the role of host and toastmaster of the Tea Party. You are doing a fine job of it. Thank you. Joy


----------



## Cindy M (Sep 5, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Cindy M, thanks for the hint about figuring sizes for the mittens. I've jotted it down for the future. Did you crochet a cord between the mittens when you made them for charity?
> 
> Those Corgis are cute. if we ever get another dog, I'll have to keep that breed in mind. I think Queen Elizabeth favors Corgis, too.


I don't put a cord between mittens because of the strangling danger. They don't seem to work very well anyway because they slip out of the coat sleeves. I also tried those mitten clips on the sleeves and they come off. They're pretty useless. When my kids were little, I used regular diaper pins and pinned the mittens on to the end of the sleeves or knitted cuffs of their coats. Diaper pins are specially designed with a safety slot so they can't come undone and poke the baby. So they won't come undone on a kid's jacket. However, the kids complained that the other kids at school (kids can be cruel) saw the pins and called them babies. I had to attach these pins to the kids' jackets on the back side of the sleeve with the heads of the pins inside the cuff where it couldn't be seen. It was nice because they could take the mittens off in the car and we never lost even one.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Polendra - You haven't changed your location on your avatar... I really laughed when you talked about the 20 year old baking goods. Cleaning out mom's kitchen for the move here was a little like an archealogical (sp) dig. I also was not happy to find that we paid to move rags...... and moldy papers...... I don't want to call mom a hoarder, but she sure doesn't part with things easily. Everything she has, like a dry pen, is her "favorite". The clutter really makes me uncomfortable and has taught me a valuable lesson. As soon as I am feeling a little better, I am cleaning out with a heavy hand and the kids are going to get "treasures" NOW..... I"m going to become a minimalist. (This does not apply to yarn, fabric or thread stash.... I'm not crazy!)


Thank you for reminding me, I have started to change it several times but always seem to get side tracked reading. lol

I agree, I have reduced my general "stuff" to a minimum amount, and agree that yarn, fabric and things don't count. lol

I think with Grandma that it was a need to fill spaces. Oh well, thank goodness I don't have that need.

I sure hope you start feeling better soon, this infection sounds really exhausting.


----------



## Cindy M (Sep 5, 2011)

Doris T: About the mittens

Here's a chart that's pretty accurate for sizing. I knit a lot of mittens for myself, my adult sons, and their roommates. I found that most adults wear medium mittens. That's going to be the women's size in this one, unless they have football linebacker hands. The finished length from where the cuff ends to the very top of the mittens for a medium adult will be 7 1/2 inches long. Add one to three inches for however long you want your cuff to be. I knit from end of cuff where stockinette begins to thumb hole is 2 1/2 inches. Adult thumb is 2 1/2 inches. Distance from thumb hole to top of mitten is 5 inches. I knit 4 1/2 inches from thumb and begin decreases. Mine are: divide the stitches half (I use magic loop and circulars). On each half, I knit 1, ssk, knit to last 3 sts, k2tog, k1. I keep doing this on each row. The decreases end up being about 1/2 an inch, so this comes to 5 inches. I do the decreases until I have 8 stitches left total, then cut the yarn and draw it through the loops tightly like for closing off a hat. I don't do Kitchener stitch well and don't even try.

For the child's size, look up the thumb length and the entire hand length. Subtract thumb length from total length. This is the distance you would knit from thumb hole to where the increases begin, minus 1/2 an inch. Hope this makes sense to you.

I've tried this out on my adult kids. Since I don't have little ones around my house, I use the neighbor kids as guinea pigs/test models. The neighbors all know I'm the crazy lady who knits and crochets. They don't mind my trying things on their kids when I slip a pair of mittens or socks/slippers their way once in a while.

http://www.knittingonthenet.com/patterns/mittensize.htm


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Hello Everyone, 
It's been a while since I have had the time to really read all of the posts in the t p, but I have done it.

I've a recipe request for you good cooks here. Who has a good recipe for Chicken Pot Pie that I might make tomorrow for my nephew? 

He has been recuperating from an accident and I promised him I would make him one. I used to make the Bisquick version, but that seems too heavy for this 100% weather. I want to make one using a pie crust 

I'll make it at home but bake it at his house which is usually very cold due to air conditioning. 

Anyone who gives me a good (maybe easy) recipe will have my eternal gratitude. Is that enough? Give me your price if that's not enough.  Sue/dandylion


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

myfanwy said:


> Add a bit of butternut pumpkin, to a mix of parsnip, kumara- sweet potato, potato and yams, my idea of winter heaven! I don't have a weather bug on screen for your part of the world- I wonder if temperatures are coming down at all yet? Carrots are not a favourite- had too many aged carrots in school lunches- although I like a carrot slaw!
> How are the plans going for taking that magnificent truck out with the camper? How is Mom? and Cindi?
> 
> 
> ...


Myfanwy, those veggies sound delicious!! Can't wait till the temps cool so we can use the oven without heating up the house. Our temps have been cooler lately, only in the high to mid 80's, 2 weeks ago we were having 100 plus temps! So though this is cooler it is more the normal highs. We've even been having evening rain showers. My garden is growing but a bit to much water right now! 
Mom had some not so good news today from her doctors, there is really not much else they can do for her. Her back and neck and shoulders are detiorating and she cannot take any stronger pain meds because of her heart and blood pressure problems. Her blood pressure stays at or near stroke level, most anytime she is up from her bed, they basically told me the same thing they told us 4 yrs ago, she can last a month or a few years.. but she will eventually have a major stroke that will take her from us. I can talk about it now, for sure it hasn't been a very good day for us here. 
Cindi was with us at the doctors, she usually goes just in case one of us needs her. Not sure who needed who more today. 
As for the truck and the camper, I hope to get reservations sometime in the next couple of weeks to take Mom out for a long weekend. She told us at dinner that she wants to go and do as long as she can stand it.. and with pain pills and a bed in the camper (and air conditioning) she can go and enjoy being away. 
Sorry I got a bit long winded, just needed to let some of this out, can't say much here in the house, everyone knows the situation, we all are dealing in our own way. 
I have someone coming to stay with Mom on Friday morning, I am going to go fishing for a couple of hours. 
Hope you all have a wonderful evening, morning, day, night.. prayers for everyone.. my wonderful friends..


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Happy Birthday (a bit late) AZ Sticks!!!! Hope you had a good one!!!!


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

This is a handy little chart to have. Thanks a lot. Sue



Cindy M said:


> Doris T: About the mittens
> 
> Here's a chart that's pretty accurate for sizing. I knit a lot of mittens for myself, my adult sons, and their roommates. I found that most adults wear medium mittens. That's going to be the women's size in this one, unless they have football linebacker hands. The finished length from where the cuff ends to the very top of the mittens for a medium adult will be 7 1/2 inches long. Add one to three inches for however long you want your cuff to be. I knit from end of cuff where stockinette begins to thumb hole is 2 1/2 inches. Adult thumb is 2 1/2 inches. Distance from thumb hole to top of mitten is 5 inches. I knit 4 1/2 inches from thumb and begin decreases. Mine are: divide the stitches half (I use magic loop and circulars). On each half, I knit 1, ssk, knit to last 3 sts, k2tog, k1. I keep doing this on each row. The decreases end up being about 1/2 an inch, so this comes to 5 inches. I do the decreases until I have 8 stitches left total, then cut the yarn and draw it through the loops tightly like for closing off a hat. I don't do Kitchener stitch well and don't even try.
> 
> ...


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Happy Birthday AZsticks.

Sam, I know where the rain went. It came here to Carlisle. In fact we even had flash flooding in town. Not too surprising in view of the fact that the ground is so dry and baked. We even had hail or so Rick told me. I was down for a nap and never heard a thing. Deafness has its advantages.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Marianne, I'm so saddened by the news of your mother's latest reports. Whole-heartedly agree with you about making the attempt to get her out for one more camping trip if at all possible. That will be something to talk about and remember when she is no longer able to go out with you. 

God's richest blessings on you and your household. Enjoy your fishing opportunity on Friday. Joy


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi everyone!

Well add me to the non-knitting gimp list! While getting wood today up in the woods I broke my thumb. The truck was only half loaded so we had to work a couple more hours (it took longer as I couldn't do as much)before we could leave and I could call the dr. I am posting this on page 40 and there are at least 5 more pages to read but I will have to do it in the morning as the pain pill is kicking in. I am in a splint that goes up to my elbow can't get it wet or dirty until I see orthopedic in about a week. This is not what I need right now. See you all in the morning.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Sandy, so very sorry to hear about your injury. I can only imagine how frustrating it is to be immobolized like that. Best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

sending you healing energy for you and your mother - it just makes me heavy of heart to hear your worries - it is a good thing that you and your mother have each other right now -

sam



Marianne818 said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > Add a bit of butternut pumpkin, to a mix of parsnip, kumara- sweet potato, potato and yams, my idea of winter heaven! I don't have a weather bug on screen for your part of the world- I wonder if temperatures are coming down at all yet? Carrots are not a favourite- had too many aged carrots in school lunches- although I like a carrot slaw!
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

oh sandy - at least you have some pain pills - why must you wait a week to see the orthopedic doctor?

sam



Sandy said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Well add me to the non-knitting gimp list! While getting wood today up in the woods I broke my thumb. The truck was only half loaded so we had to work a couple more hours (it took longer as I couldn't do as much)before we could leave and I could call the dr. I am posting this on page 40 and there are at least 5 more pages to read but I will have to do it in the morning as the pain pill is kicking in. I am in a splint that goes up to my elbow can't get it wet or dirty until I see orthopedic in about a week. This is not what I need right now. See you all in the morning.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

we got a little this evening - not a whole lot i think - enough to wet the grass and that is about it. are to get more tomorrow -- hope it is a lot more.

flash flood are never fun but when it is so dry and the earth has been baked for so long we all know what is going to happen . that is wjy i hope if we get rain it is an easy soaking rain that comes slowly enough to soak in the hard earth.

hope you weren't in the way of any floods.

sam



Edith M said:


> Happy Birthday AZsticks.
> 
> Sam, I know where the rain went. It came here to Carlisle. In fact we even had flash flooding in town. Not too surprising in view of the fact that the ground is so dry and baked. We even had hail or so Rick told me. I was down for a nap and never heard a thing. Deafness has its advantages.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Marianne, so very sorry that the news for your Mom wasn't better. I hope your camping trip gives all of you the chance to share old memories and create new ones. Prayers for the more good years option.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

It is 8:45 pm and remains quite warm. I have the front door open for ventilation as no ac. Spent the day at the senior ctr. It was the day to take photos for the transit bus and there were loads of new people, so we were told that we can no longer use the sewing room on the Wed. that they come.
My newest shawl, like always, the pattern not quite looking right so I have knitted it 3 times already and haven't gotten past row 9. The y/o holes don't seem to look like the ones in the photo. Rookieretiree: I love cribbage and used to play with friends whenever I went to san Jose(all night and day). Dad would occasionally play a couple of games with me. I had a beautiful monkey pod pineapple shaped board. Somewhere along the line it has become missing. I wish I could go back to Hawii and but another, but don't have anyone to play with now. I bought some rainier cherries on sale for 2.98/lb and they were absolutely heavenly. I was very frugal and bought 2 lbs and still have some left. I miss all the photos of scenic places that Nana Caren sent us and Myfanwy has been busy so she has not posted any. I use them for my desk background and so it seems that I can travel at least in my fantasy to faraway and scenic places. Currently have a very colorful one of a lake with swans in autumn shade with alot of veg. surrounding the lake. It gorgeous to look at. Tomorrow is the Farmers Market/auto museum trip. I am praying that my legs hold up to the walking. Marlark Marge.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Must have come south; here in Athens, GA we had thunderstorms for some of the afternoon and suppose to get them again Thursday....rather today since it is now midnight.



preston said:


> jheiens - we had some thunder - dark clouds - windy - think it went south of us - we didn't get a drop. i don't think it is ever going to rain - or if it does it will probably flood us out. lol
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marianne my prayers are with you for not just your mom but you, Cindi and all of your famly. You are an amazing daughter who loves her mother. I'm sure she is well aware of the love and care you have so gratefully given to her and will continue to. Treasure the time together now but also take some time for yourself. Enloy fishing tomorrow. Peace be with you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Have popped in a couple of times today and haven't got round to saying anything. And now can't remember! Should have responded each time. One of those weeks when you come to the end and think what did I do? or achieve. And can't think of much. 
Marianne hope you get away as planned. Give your mother some good times while you still can.
Sandy so sorry about your thumb. Keep up with the pain killers regularly- work much more effectivelly than waiting until the pain is really bad. Hope it heals quickly and well for you.Thumbs are rather useful for knitting!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Cindy M, thank you, thank you for all the mitten info. Think I'll write to my GD and ask her to trace the kids' hands. I was hoping to make hats and mittens to match as a surprise, but I guess that wouldn't work. My next door neighbor has 6 children and another on the way so I could use a couple of them for models. :thumbup:


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

KateB said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > KateB said:
> ...


I like your way of thinking :thumbup:


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

myfanwy said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy said:
> ...


Wow, that was quick. That is so wonderful that you can let Carol know she is not forgotten. I missed so much of the TP. Is she moving in with the children?


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Marianne, it's good that you have the Tea Party folks to "talk" to. I'm so sorry to hear the news on your Mom. Enjoy her while you still have her around. You're doing all you can do for her; the rest is up to God.

It's important that, as a caregiver, you make time for yourself, too, or else you'll burn out. I hope your fishing excursion brings back lots of trout. I love fresh trout!


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

jheiens said:


> So glad you are feeling better. Thought of you on my last trip to Ohio last weekend. Will be in OH every weekend this month but one. Drive right by Trumball County on the way down on Rt. 11. Took 79 last time but knew you were East of me. Hope the quilt will come along well now that you are better. Was it a 24 hr. bug??? or summer cold???


I never had any symptoms except the hight temp and chills for nearly 4 days. Went to Dr's on Tuesday, knowing that I didn't have anything identifiable . . . and I was correct. She ordered blood work and urine tests and still found nothing. Later that week, my ears felt slightly stuffy and I developed a cough from deep in my chest but it was non-productive. Other than a generalized weakness and loss of appetite (enough to lose 6# in 4 days) there weren't any other symptoms. Very strange, indeed. Back to Dr. next week for regular check up.

Hope you have a great week and safe travels. Keep as cool as possible. Joy[/quote]
__________________________________
Oh my goodness, how frustrating. I pray it is just that your immune system is so strong that it didn't show up in the tests. Glad you are going in for a check-up. Not a fun way to lose weight and that was a lot for 4 days. Please be well and will pray for you.

Thank you for the wish for safe travels as I have made all these trips alone. The last one will be with DH, thank goodness.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

myfanwy said:


> Thank you PatSam- that takes the experiment risk factor out! this is pretty much as I had figured! I use the self crusting recipes to cut back on carbohydrates.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice recipe PatSam and they even have gluten free frozen crusts for those who need them. I don't, but I know some on here do. Our store has them in the frozen health food section. Thank you so much for looking that up and posting it. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I know the turmeric is a good anti-inflammatory for those with arthritis. I just found fresh turmeric at a Health Food Store that also sells vitamins.

Sam.......I was also wondering how you would make a quiche without eggs. Now we know. :wink:


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> AZ Sticks, I see it is your birthday today!!! Happy birthday and may your day be as special to you as you want it!!! Celebrate with those who love you!! What kind of cake do you like? Hugs and big smiles for you!!


Happy Belated Birthday :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Hope it was all you wished for and more.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Sue, make it easy on yourself and buy your nephew a frozen chicken pot pie. Marie Callender makes the best - loaded with calories and all sorts of bad things, but they are delicious. They also have turkey pot pies. They come in individual sizes and larger (I think a 2-serving size).

Serve a little cranberry sauce on the side. DH always seems to request it whenever we have anything chicken lately.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

I will have the grandchildren for three days and two nights starting today. I sure wish I hadn't had all these trips as I feel a little worn out and a slight headache. I'm sure I'll be up for it once they are here. Hoping to take them to a water park at the community center, a movie, and other things. We have a planned trip with them for Niagara Falls, but this is a surprise trip as DIL wants to go with son and the music group he is in. They are performing out of town. I will be busy and miss out on more of the TP. By the time I get back you will be on a new week.

Thanks Sam for keeping our TP going. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I think it involves a whole lot of time as just trying to keep without your responsibilities is hard. Kudos to you :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: We sure do appreciate YOU


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Carol M.....Thank you for the mitten site. I have bookmarked it.

Dandylion........As soon as it gets late enough I will call my Aunt in Canada and ask her for her pot pie recipe. She makes a great one. Hope you already got one from someone else, but I will see if I can get hers for you too. Might not be on time for you though :roll: 

Marianne......So sorry to hear the news about your mother. I know it must have been so sad for you and hope she is taking it well. My thoughts are with you as you digest this news. You are such a wonderful daughter and she is so lucky you are who you are!!!! 
Have fun fishing :thumbup:
That sounds fun making the trip in the camper. What a gift to your mother and I hope she has lots of smiles and laughter. Sounds like she has some courage wanting to do that. Bravo to Mama for going camping :thumbup: :thumbup: Precious Memories will be made.

Sandy......Sympathies on the injury and now no knitting. Not fun  

Sam......The lack of rain is such a problem. Hope you get some soon but in as you said, slow, so you don't flood. Same problem here. I don't have any apples on the apple tree...not one. Can't believe it. It is always loaded. Hardly any crab apples either. I think the early warm weather and then winter returning after the trees had bloomed is at fault. Our lawn looks dead. I have turned the sprinkler on for the birds and they sure appreciate it. I think you have a watering ban though. Now I have a few green spots where I gave the birds water. Looks funny.

Edith.....Glad you are ok. As Sam said, hope you weren't in the way of the floods. 

Margewhaples.......So glad you were able to go to the Senior Center with no air at your place. I'm not caught up on the TP. Did your AC break?

Myfanwy.....Hope it won't seem like an eternity before you get your results and I pray they will be good, but I know you must be having some symptoms or they wouldn't be doing x-rays, so I also hope they can tell you why and you can take care of it and feel well :!: :thumbup:

Bye for now......doubt I will have time to get on while the GC are here but will try.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Sandy said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Well add me to the non-knitting gimp list! While getting wood today up in the woods I broke my thumb. The truck was only half loaded so we had to work a couple more hours (it took longer as I couldn't do as much)before we could leave and I could call the dr. I am posting this on page 40 and there are at least 5 more pages to read but I will have to do it in the morning as the pain pill is kicking in. I am in a splint that goes up to my elbow can't get it wet or dirty until I see orthopedic in about a week. This is not what I need right now. See you all in the morning.


Oh Sandy, bless your heart, a week before you see the ortho? So sorry you have to wait that long. Don't think you should be even considering helping with the wood till you see him/her though. But one bright side, maybe you can have more time to knit or get caught up on the tea party ;-) On the serious side, I do hope you aren't in much pain, ice is your friend! Keeping you in prayers for a speedy recovery!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh Oh Oh it rained last night about 1/2 inch. But it was so lovely, probably won't help farmers as it is a little late for some crops, but so hope that it helps some what. Just a relief to have some.
It has been six weeks and so hot. 
Sorry for all who are in pain. Hope things get better for all of you soon.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

settleg said:


> Must have come south; here in Athens, GA we had thunderstorms for some of the afternoon and suppose to get them again Thursday....rather today since it is now midnight.
> 
> Settleg, we had a huge storm yesterday afternoon, then about 11 last night it came again with lots of lightening and thunder. We are soaked here, my garden is turning yellow it has had so much water. I need to put on my mud boots and see if anything is able to ripen, but with so little sun the past week I have my doubts. :-( At least the farmers with the corn in the fields around us are reaping the rewards! Just hope it wasn't too late for them.


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

Well we are back from our weekly trip to the hospital. They have taken off the dressings so the fingers and the stitches are open to the air, but we still have the splint on. However the hospital is pleased to see how they are healing. Next week we get to see the Consultant so we should get some more information then.

Marianne I am sorry to hear about your mum, but at least she is still able to get around even thought it might be only short distances. I hope you catch some trout on Friday, my other half enjoys fishing.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Thanks, Doris and Sorlena, for your responses. I may try the bisquick recipe, but using a ready made Pilsbury crust from the store. They are as good as any pie crust I ever made and I used to make good pies. I'm out of the habit now, though, and I use these pie crusts all of the time. 

Sorlena, If you get your recipe I'm sure I'll get to use it another time. My nephew is a real comfort food fan. Meat & potatoes guy. He has already devoured a pot roast and stew made from the leftovers.  

Besides, I'm sure Sam's antennae went up as soon as someone said recipe , and he'll be requesting it  
Thank you ladies, dandylion/Sue


----------



## Cindy M (Sep 5, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Thanks, Doris and Sorlena, for your responses. I may try the bisquick recipe, but using a ready made Pilsbury crust from the store. They are as good as any pie crust I ever made and I used to make good pies. I'm out of the habit now, though, and I use these pie crusts all of the time.
> 
> Sorlena, If you get your recipe I'm sure I'll get to use it another time. My nephew is a real comfort food fan. Meat & potatoes guy. He has already devoured a pot roast and stew made from the leftovers.
> 
> ...


A really easy recipe is just to put Marie Calendar's Chicken Pot Pie Soup in the bottom of a baking pan with the pre-made pie crust on top. Marie Calendar's soup is very thick and so tasty that I don't need to add anything to jazz it up. Sorry I can't give you specific amounts. I'm a slap dash cook, put in a little of this, a little of that, taste it, never measure.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks to all for the prayers and wishes for Mom, it means a lot to me and to her. I think the camping trip is a "goal" for her. She has to be able to walk at least 10 to 20 steps to manage inside the camper, but she has plenty to balance on as the camper is not very wide inside. She made a comment that it is perfect for her and that I should set it up with TV and her satellite service, move her out there, but then she had more realistic thoughts that I wouldn't be able to hear her easily and would take longer for me to get to her, so she nixed that idea as quickly as she had it :lol: 
We all love fresh trout cooked on the grill... I use a "fish" basket and stuff the cavity with lemon, herbs and onion, drizzle with olive oil and serve with buttered potatoes or a salad. Trout was always on the menu when I lived in Co, I lived right on a mountain fed lake and had a creek that also had the overflow from the lake, lots' of trout for the taking! 
Sam and those in the dry areas, wish I could share this rain with you all. I'm afraid to see how high all the prices are going to be with the drought situations so severe this year. But this is why I am stocking up the freezer with as many veggies as I can. I'm also trying to can tomatoes and green beans, I've never done this so it's an experiment I hope will turn out okay. 
Daralene, I hope you have a wonderful time with the grands, I'm sure they love being with you as much as you love and enjoy having the time with them! 
I love pot pies, just the rest of my family doesn't care for them. I will have the Marie Cavendar's from time to time but really miss my Step-Mom's homemade. 
Mom is ready to start her morning routine, so I bid you all a good day, stay safe in whatever you do, please no more broken bones for this group!! Marge I hope you have a better day and much enjoyment on your adventure today! 
Hugs and prayers for everyone!! 
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cindy M (Sep 5, 2011)

Doris, about the mittens. Don't use Leisure Arts knitting booklet with the knitting pattern for family mittens. The sizes on those things were so small that they would fit dwarfs. What I've found that works really well is a tutorial on how to make mittens without a pattern based on your size, yarn weight, and needle size. This works great. One of the things I never thought of was the cuff. Mine always sag and stretch out. What I didn't realize until I read this tutorial was that my wrist measurement is about one inch smaller than the hand measurement. I gauge, swatch, and get the right cast on number for the cuffs. Finish that. Then I increase a few more stitches before I begin the hand to accommodate the bigger circumference. The mittens fit like a dream. Another thing I've learned is to use a German Twisted cast on for casting on mitten cuffs and hats. This is a stretchy cast on that snaps back to shape. I learned my lesson after I made a gorgeous pair of children's mittens. Even using a loose Long Tail cast on, the mittens wouldn't stretch enough for the little girl to get them on her hand. How embarassing!

http://www.hjsstudio.com/mittens.html

http://www.knittinghelp.com/video/play/german-twisted-cast-on


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

LOLOL, I do that a lot myself. Cooking only for myself, mostly, I'm a very forgiving eater and a little too much of this or that goes almost unnoticed  Thanks for the help. Sue



Cindy M said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, Doris and Sorlena, for your responses. I may try the bisquick recipe, but using a ready made Pilsbury crust from the store. They are as good as any pie crust I ever made and I used to make good pies. I'm out of the habit now, though, and I use these pie crusts all of the time.
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Just a quick visit, need to get outside because THE RAIN HAS GONE OFF! Best wishes to Sandy, Marianne, Marianne's mum, Marge, Silverowl's DH and anyone else who's not 100% today.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marianne I have never had any luck canning my green beans or my tomatoes. Had luck with peaches and salsa though. This year we didn't even plant a small garden. There is one tomatoe plant my one grandson planted and some rogue plant we think is either a pumpkin or watermelon that has gone wild with the rain we've had. I miss being able to go out and grab a few fresh tomatoes or squash but we just didn't think it would be worth the effort this year with such crazy weather. You might try blanching your green beans and freezing them. That's what I end up doing when I do have them.



Marianne818 said:


> Thanks to all for the prayers and wishes for Mom, it means a lot to me and to her. I think the camping trip is a "goal" for her. She has to be able to walk at least 10 to 20 steps to manage inside the camper, but she has plenty to balance on as the camper is not very wide inside. She made a comment that it is perfect for her and that I should set it up with TV and her satellite service, move her out there, but then she had more realistic thoughts that I wouldn't be able to hear her easily and would take longer for me to get to her, so she nixed that idea as quickly as she had it :lol:
> We all love fresh trout cooked on the grill... I use a "fish" basket and stuff the cavity with lemon, herbs and onion, drizzle with olive oil and serve with buttered potatoes or a salad. Trout was always on the menu when I lived in Co, I lived right on a mountain fed lake and had a creek that also had the overflow from the lake, lots' of trout for the taking!
> Sam and those in the dry areas, wish I could share this rain with you all. I'm afraid to see how high all the prices are going to be with the drought situations so severe this year. But this is why I am stocking up the freezer with as many veggies as I can. I'm also trying to can tomatoes and green beans, I've never done this so it's an experiment I hope will turn out okay.
> Daralene, I hope you have a wonderful time with the grands, I'm sure they love being with you as much as you love and enjoy having the time with them!
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Especially for Marge, a photograph from Christchurch, in the South Island, taken by my friend Aurora -Sumner Beach.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

This may be especially for Marge, but I certainly enjoyed it, too. Seascapes are my favorites and you captured this beautifully.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Good morning Australia, but afternoon to many others! I am guilty of having read through the postings and failed to make notes of those I wish to respond to. If I miss someone out, please forgive me! I have to go back again for blood tests today- but this one is purely routine, Rhinitis test on Tuesday, which I have been meaning to sort out for ages.
Thank you for your kind thoughts, Daralene, and Marianne in particular. I will be so glad to have Fale home again- due in mid-night, on the first of August. I have labelled the doors for their function- but knowing him he will forget to read them! My oldest niece rang last night to say she has passed her last exam to become a qualified Early Childhood Teacher- and is hoping to go back to the village in Samoa to teach. My daughter is so busy- taking three papers this trimester, my grandson goes to preschool three dys a week now to give her enough space to study- her last mark was 100% [I did not know anyone ever marked as high as that!]. So wishing well, for all who need healing! Rain without flooding, for those who need it, summer warmth for Kate! Must get on with breakfast!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> Good morning Australia, but afternoon to many others! I am guilty of having read through the postings and failed to make notes of those I wish to respond to. If I miss someone out, please forgive me! I have to go back again for blood tests today- but this one is purely routine, Rhinitis test on Tuesday, which I have been meaning to sort out for ages.
> Thank you for your kind thoughts, Daralene, and Marianne in particular. I will be so glad to have Fale home again- due in mid-night, on the first of August. I have labelled the doors for their function- but knowing him he will forget to read them! My oldest niece rang last night to say she has passed her last exam to become a qualified Early Childhood Teacher- and is hoping to go back to the village in Samoa to teach. My daughter is so busy- taking three papers this trimester, my grandson goes to preschool three dys a week now to give her enough space to study- her last mark was 100% [I did not know anyone ever marked as high as that!]. So wishing well, for all who need healing! Rain without flooding, for those who need it, summer warmth for Kate! Must get on with breakfast!


Thanks, Julie - seems to have worked too, because the sun's actually out just now! Your DD must be a very clever person...never heard of anyone scoring 100% either. She must be a chip off the old block, eh? Enjoy your breakfast, I'm off to sort out our tea! Got my elder son and his pregnant partner coming over tonight...... I did mention I'm going to be a granny in November? (Only 100 times sez you! :lol: )


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kate! I don't know about the 'chip off the block' but I am prepared to take credit for 'enriching' her childhood experience. Her older sister once came out with a gem- she was furious with me one day- 'Mother! You so enriched my childhood, I have NOTHING left to discover!'


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Beautiful picture Myfanwy, thank you for sharing :thumbup: :thumbup: I'm sure you shared so much knowledge with your children, I know with both my sons they learned skills, but little in the way of book knowledge. Though they do have my passion for reading and history, where they got the math skills must have been from their father's side!
Settleg, I've been considering freezing the beans, but we just don't care for the flavor of the store bought frozen beans. I may put up a few bags to try them out though, thanks for reminding me about this! 
Silverowl, have been wondering how he was doing, glad they have taken the bandages off. Hope all goes well with his recovery!! Keeping you both in prayers!!
Will be off for the rest of the day.. have some serious knitting to catch up on if I hope to even think about a fishing time tomorrow! So would love to have fresh trout on the menu :lol:


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Myfawny, that is priceless. How old was she? My eldest daughter came home from school one day in utter disgust. When I asked her what was the problem she declared tearfuly "I bet I am the only virgin in the whole senior class!!". I was astounded and asked, " And this is bad how?" " I knew you wouldn't understand !" and off she flounced to sulk in her room. We still laugh over that one. She has two daughters of her own now. Unfortunately she was not as successful as I was.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Mwyffanwy was 17 when she came out with that one, had left school as soon as possible at 16, but went back to a more forward looking college- studying singing and drama- she knew how to choose her words!!!

Mind you your daughter came out with a 'pearler'!!



Edith M said:


> Myfawny, that is priceless. How old was she? My eldest daughter came home from school one day in utter disgust. When I asked her what was the problem she declared tearfuly "I bet I am the only virgin in the whole senior class!!". I was astounded and asked, " And this is bad how?" " I knew you wouldn't understand !" and off she flounced to sulk in her room. We still laugh over that one. She has two daughters of her own now. Unfortunately she was not as successful as I was.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

It is truly great being a 'grandma' ! wishing you much joy!



KateB said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning Australia, but afternoon to many others! I am guilty of having read through the postings and failed to make notes of those I wish to respond to. If I miss someone out, please forgive me! I have to go back again for blood tests today- but this one is purely routine, Rhinitis test on Tuesday, which I have been meaning to sort out for ages.
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

i with you on the marie callender pot pies - also kfc makes a good one also.

if you know how to make shepherd's pie just use chicken. if i were making a chicken pie from scratch i would make a filling as though i was making chicken on biscuits - then you can either buttr a casserole dish - pour the hot filling into the casserole - top with buscuits - bake according to biscuit directions. you could also put into a pie shell - top with second crust - poke few steam holes - bake as you do for pie - check to make sure crust is not burning on edges.

i think chicken pie is whatever you want to add to the chicken and put it in a crust and bake.

sam



DorisT said:


> Sue, make it easy on yourself and buy your nephew a frozen chicken pot pie. Marie Callender makes the best - loaded with calories and all sorts of bad things, but they are delicious. They also have turkey pot pies. They come in individual sizes and larger (I think a 2-serving size).
> 
> Serve a little cranberry sauce on the side. DH always seems to request it whenever we have anything chicken lately.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I am curious to know, Sam what is the American 'biscuit' ? Ours would be usually things like water crackers, or the sweet biscuit, like the gingernut!



preston said:


> i with you on the marie callender pot pies - also kfc makes a good one also.
> 
> if you know how to make shepherd's pie just use chicken. if i were making a chicken pie from scratch i would make a filling as though i was making chicken on biscuits - then you can either buttr a casserole dish - pour the hot filling into the casserole - top with buscuits - bake according to biscuit directions. you could also put into a pie shell - top with second crust - poke few steam holes - bake as you do for pie - check to make sure crust is not burning on edges.
> 
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

this was in my email - thought for you with small children or grandchildren who like dinosaurs - here is one to knit.

http://www.deramores.com/media/deramores/pdf/dinosaur-knit-along.pdf

sam


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

oh dear myfanwy - you would ask - how do i describe a biscuit - it is a bread roll - maybe three inches across and an inch or so thick - here is a website with pictures and recipes - thank goodness for betty crocker.

http://www.pillsbury.com/recipes/baking-powder-biscuits/5EC5C71F-C192-48E7-BF88-827C8D0B1B9C?nicam1=paid_search&nichn1=Google&nipkw1=baking%20powder%20biscuits%20recipe&niseg1=TDCore_PB&nicreatID1=nonbranded&mkwid=sxz5ZfQWt&pcrid=6261689217&gclid=CKuOobq-prECFSQDQAodxzvveA

we serve them at dinner in place of bread - you can make cheese biscuits with adding some cheese to them - etc. i have an idea most people use canned ones put out by pillsbury. hope this helps. i am sorry - i should have thought of that - i know what you consider a biscuit but i never thought of it.

sam



myfanwy said:


> I am curious to know, Sam what is the American 'biscuit' ? Ours would be usually things like water crackers, or the sweet biscuit, like the gingernut!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ah! that is what I call a 'scone'!


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

i don't think you would if you saw it and tasted it. i always thought of scones of having more mass. biscuits are to be light and fluffy and flaky.

but then i could be wrong - i often am. lol

sam



myfanwy said:


> Ah! that is what I call a 'scone'!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I am having difficulty accessing the site, now, to double check the receipt!! a 'griddle scone' can be relatively thin, but never flaky- the illustration looked like a croissant.



preston said:


> i don't think you would if you saw it and tasted it. i always thought of scones of having more mass. biscuits are to be light and fluffy and flaky.
> 
> but then i could be wrong - i often am. lol
> 
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

preston said:


> i don't think you would if you saw it and tasted it. i always thought of scones of having more mass. biscuits are to be light and fluffy and flaky.
> 
> but then i could be wrong - i often am. lol
> 
> ...


If it is light and flakey, I call them scones too. IMHO, I have always referred to dog treats as biscuits!! Lucky loves her biscuits, actually, she loves scones too!! haha, now you just have to put a little butter & pb on those hot scones! uuummmuumm, good stuff!!! Of course sometimes they are called baking powder biscuits too! Bisquick makes a great mix to use.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

try this site -

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Biscuit

sam



myfanwy said:


> I am having difficulty accessing the site, now, to double check the receipt!! a 'griddle scone' can be relatively thin, but never flaky- the illustration looked like a croissant.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Sue, make it easy on yourself and buy your nephew a frozen chicken pot pie. Marie Callender makes the best - loaded with calories and all sorts of bad things, but they are delicious. They also have turkey pot pies. They come in individual sizes and larger (I think a 2-serving size).
> 
> Serve a little cranberry sauce on the side. DH always seems to request it whenever we have anything chicken lately.


I keep frozen, fresh cranberries in the freezer for fresh-made whole berry sauce when the family gets a hankering for it. The recipe is on the bag (I buy the very large bags from Sam's Club when they are in season and keep 3-4 on hand) and does not take much time to prepare and chill early in the AM. My folks prefer the addition of fresh ground black pepper and about an 1/8 tsp or less of red pepper flakes for a bit a heat.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Myfanwy--the Sumner beach sunset is spectacular. Thanks for sharing with us. Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

If it is light and flakey, I call them scones too. IMHO, I have always referred to dog treats as biscuits!! Lucky loves her biscuits, actually, she loves scones too!! haha, now you just have to put a little butter & pb on those hot scones! uuummmuumm, good stuff!!! Of course sometimes they are called baking powder biscuits too! Bisquick makes a great mix to use.[/quote]

Bakig powder biscuits from scratch are not difficult nor time-consuming.

2 cups sifted flour
3 tsp baking powder
3/4 tsp salt
1/3 cup veg. oil
2/3 cup milk

Mix the dry ingredients well. Stir in the milk and oil until well blended. If moister than you like, dust with more flour and knead briefly. Flatten or roll out about 3/4 to 1'' thick and cut with round cutter of choice. (I use a juice or drinking glass, depending on how many I want and how large I want them to be.)

Gather up any scraps of dough and flatten again. Cut and place all on an ungreased baking sheet. Bake at 450F for 8 to 12 minutes or until golden brown. Serve with butter, jam, honey etc. Can also be split open and served under milk gravy for a quick, light supper meal.

If you add 1/4 tsp baking soda and use buttermilk instead of sweet milk, you'll get a distinct, southern midwest flavor.

Adding a couple of TBSPs of sugar or Splenda, buttering while still hot/warm makes an excellent shortcake for fresh, sliced and sweetened strawberries.

Very popular in my family because they are tasty, flakey, and easy to make. Enjoy!!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Sue, make it easy on yourself and buy your nephew a frozen chicken pot pie. Marie Callender makes the best - loaded with calories and all sorts of bad things, but they are delicious. They also have turkey pot pies. They come in individual sizes and larger (I think a 2-serving size).
> 
> Serve a little cranberry sauce on the side. DH always seems to request it whenever we have anything chicken lately.


I had a Callendar one. Tasted good and I think lots of calories, but about three or four little squares of chicken.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> I am curious to know, Sam what is the American 'biscuit' ? Ours would be usually things like water crackers, or the sweet biscuit, like the gingernut!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's very scone-like.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

preston said:


> i was playing solitare and hearts on the compuer - it's become an addiction.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Hello Everybody, I've woken up just in time to go to bed. Sat down to read the TP & went out like a light. I think I must have tired myseif out looking at the sun today. Long time since I last saw it. The talk about scones versus biscuits interests me, I make a lot of scones & I've always wanted to make an American biscuit, they are so much lighter and crisper, definitely not the same. So thanks Sam, for that info, I'll be making some soon.
I went out today with DGd & DGGd, we spent most of the time walking round a large store, I agree, Myfanwy, grandchildren are lovely, but great grandchildren are even better. Well, this one is, even though I just about brought her mummy up, she is a super little thing & so good tempered, when she smiles at me I feel really loved. so I can't help but love her.

Tessa


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Myfanwy--the Sumner beach sunset is spectacular. Thanks for sharing with us. Joy


My feeling too, thanks, I always enjoy your pictures.

Tessa


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

[quote

My grandson was flying from Tokyo after his 6 month stint in the Army on the North and South Korean border. He got up to use the restroom and someone stole his overnighter and he had all his i.d. and flying papers and orders in it and they would not let him go through customs in San Francisco because they thought he was awol. After hold him 12 hours they got words from his commanding officer in Korea and his Mother (my daughter) and he is now leaving the airplane in Spokane to his Mama's arms he is 20 years old and his name in Jason. I ask your thoughts and prayers for him and he is back to Korea in 2 weeks.[/quote]

Was your grandson on the plane when his overnighter was stolen? There are some really rotten people in this world. My heart goes out to him.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cindy M said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > Cindy M said:
> ...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> Especially for Marge, a photograph from Christchurch, in the South Island, taken by my friend Aurora -Sumner Beach.


What a beautiful picture!


----------



## orcagrandma (Mar 30, 2012)

Rain......Rain.....what is that???? We were 104 today and 107 tomorrow, 105 Sat., 105 Sun., 104 Mon., 102 Tues., 102 Wed., and 101 Thurs. Oh was 103 yesterday and 100 the day before that. Now what was that R...A...I...N stuff again?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thank you to the many who have complimented me for the photograph- I must re-iterate that I was not the photographer- but my young friend Aurora. Although I am hoping later today to get a shot of our most unusual Pacific Arts Centre building.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> Thank you to the many who have complimented me for the photograph- I must re-iterate that I was not the photographer- but my young friend Aurora. Although I am hoping later today to get a shot of our most unusual Pacific Arts Centre building.


Looking forward to that one, Tessa


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

We actually had some of the R_A_I_N stuff today! About midday we had a terrific rain storm that lasted nearly an hour and managed to fall all the way up to the north end of the county where we live. It was lovely to see and feel.

The temps and humidity dropped a little and are still down from what we've had most recently. Yeah for our side of the area!! 

(Doing a little happy dance) Joy


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Our high temperature today was 82.6 and now at 8:45pm it is thundering and raining. So far our rain gauge measures 3/4 inch. With what we had yesterday we should be in better shape.. The flooding here yesterday was in town. We live quite a way out of town on high ground. We knew this srea was prone to flooding when we moved and deliberately chose this spot as it was higher.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Edith M said:


> Myfawny, that is priceless. How old was she? My eldest daughter came home from school one day in utter disgust. When I asked her what was the problem she declared tearfuly "I bet I am the only virgin in the whole senior class!!". I was astounded and asked, " And this is bad how?" " I knew you wouldn't understand !" and off she flounced to sulk in her room. We still laugh over that one. She has two daughters of her own now. Unfortunately she was not as successful as I was.


Or maybe she was the only honest one?!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> Kate! I don't know about the 'chip off the block' but I am prepared to take credit for 'enriching' her childhood experience. Her older sister once came out with a gem- she was furious with me one day- 'Mother! You so enriched my childhood, I have NOTHING left to discover!'


Myfanwy she needed to hear what we were told when the girls were in early primary school- the reason children aren't taught a heap of facts and figures now but how to find out information for themselves is that only 10% of what they would need to know as adults was actually known. An eye opener for me as to how important it was that kids learnt to find out things for themselves. (and there sure has been a lot learned in the last 20 years and huge changes)So she still had plenty she could have discovered!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

preston said:


> i don't think you would if you saw it and tasted it. i always thought of scones of having more mass. biscuits are to be light and fluffy and flaky.
> 
> but then i could be wrong - i often am. lol
> 
> ...


Sure looks and sounds like a scone to me (and fairly sure the proportions are about right but don't make them all that often so can't remember. How light they are depends on both the recipe and the baker. Some peoples scones are always very light but others just can't do it as well. Like pastry. My scones are normally reasonable but my pastry isn't- go figure that out!) And have occasionally put scone dough onto a pie like you suggested Sam. 
Certaintly wouldn't put our biscuits on it! Maybe I could put chocolate biscuits on top!!!


----------



## Cindy M (Sep 5, 2011)

budasha said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > Especially for Marge, a photograph from Christchurch, in the South Island, taken by my friend Aurora -Sumner Beach.
> ...


Gorgeous!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

preston said:


> try this site -
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Biscuit
> 
> sam


Looked at the begiining of this and it explains things well- even to saying they similar to scones. Scones wouldn't be done with yeast. We use self-raising flour which has the rasing agents already included so don't need to add anything. I have a very easy scone recipe- self-raising flour and lemonade (here lemonade is a 'fizzy' drink which come to think of it is not even lemon based I wouldn't think. Sprite is a lemonade- I assume this is available as it a Coca-Cola drink and have seen it in other countries I think).
Crackers to me are always savoury! for eating with cheese and now of course things like dips.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Cindy M said:


> Doris, about the mittens. Don't use Leisure Arts knitting booklet with the knitting pattern for family mittens. The sizes on those things were so small that they would fit dwarfs. What I've found that works really well is a tutorial on how to make mittens without a pattern based on your size, yarn weight, and needle size. This works great. One of the things I never thought of was the cuff. Mine always sag and stretch out. What I didn't realize until I read this tutorial was that my wrist measurement is about one inch smaller than the hand measurement. I gauge, swatch, and get the right cast on number for the cuffs. Finish that. Then I increase a few more stitches before I begin the hand to accommodate the bigger circumference. The mittens fit like a dream. Another thing I've learned is to use a German Twisted cast on for casting on mitten cuffs and hats. This is a stretchy cast on that snaps back to shape. I learned my lesson after I made a gorgeous pair of children's mittens. Even using a loose Long Tail cast on, the mittens wouldn't stretch enough for the little girl to get them on her hand. How embarassing!
> 
> http://www.hjsstudio.com/mittens.html
> 
> http://www.knittinghelp.com/video/play/german-twisted-cast-on


Thanks again, Cindy! I made a pair of mittens when I was in my teens and teaching myself to knit. I wonder where they are? I remember they were a wine red, but I don't think I ever wore them.

I always have problems making things for other people, especially all the relatives who live miles away from us. Made a hat for a GD and it was too big. Made a hat for DS and it was too short. Realized later it was a pattern meant for servicemen to wear under their helmets so it didn't cover the ears. Maybe I should stick to scarves!! :lol:


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

That was a great site, Sam. Very interesting and informative. Thanks for sharing it and especially for hosting.


preston said:


> try this site -
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Biscuit
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay I'm patiently waiting for the scone recipe using lemonade please. I love scones but don't make them much especially in the hot summer. I used to make my own biscuits and have to say they were pretty darn good. Never measured anything and when my aunt asked me how much of this or that I'd always say a scoop of this or I just dump this in so the family all aunts, uncles and. Ousins would visit from up. Orth and ask for my scoop and dump biscuits. Nowadays I've resorted to using frozen brand called Mary B's and am happy with them. Less fuss and mess. I do love a Bo
a homemade scone though. So where's that recipient???


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> > try this site -
> ...


You are right. Scones use baking powder as the rising agent. If yeast is used, then it is a bun. 
Here in North America, Sprite is not called lemonade. Neither is 7-Up. Lemonade is made with lemons, sugar, water, ice cubes. It is not fizzy at all. Coca Cola is not Pepsi nor Dr Pepper, but they are all colas.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

settleg said:


> Okay I'm patiently waiting for the scone recipe using lemonade please. I love scones but don't make them much especially in the hot summer. I used to make my own biscuits and have to say they were pretty darn good. Never measured anything and when my aunt asked me how much of this or that I'd always say a scoop of this or I just dump this in so the family all aunts, uncles and. Ousins would visit from up. Orth and ask for my scoop and dump biscuits. Nowadays I've resorted to using frozen brand called Mary B's and am happy with them. Less fuss and mess. I do love a Bo
> a homemade scone though. So where's that recipient???


Hi Settleg, here is the lemonade scones!
http://www.taste.com.au/recipes/6036/lemonade+scones

My brother made a "batter" for fish (walleye) and all he did was dump and pour and stir, hummed and haawed, and cooked up the fish! haha Here are the ingredients he used and I will try to measure (via my mind's eye) how much he used. 
Peter's Fresh Fish & Batter
Fish fillets
1/3 cup olive oil
2TBS soya sause
1/3 cup flour (any type of flour)
1/3 cup crushed rice crispy
two shakes of the pepper shaker 
two shakes of the salt shaker
Mix the wet ingredients in a bowl.
Mix the dry ingredients in another bowl.

Use butter to pan fry the fish. Dredge the fillets through the wet mixture then the dry mixture and into the frying pan. Cook on low to medium heat (so as to slowly cook the fish and not to burn the butter). Have the other side dishes ready on the table as you dont want to have this eaten cool or cold but rather hot and steamy!! And we all enjoyed it. My preference would have been to let the fish marinade in the wet mixture for at least one hour before cooking.  I had a plate of sliced English cucumbers as a side dish and Mom made a dish of mashed pots and cooked penny carrots. We all enjoyed it very much!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

&#128521;Since so many of us are experiencing dreadful heat I would like to share a link to a newsletter article from a couple I purchase essential oils from. I do not mean this as a promotion to a business as you may purchase good essential oils many places. The newsetter simply offers some refreshing combinations one can use mixed in distiller water that help some to cool down. If I am breaking any rules or offend please accept my apology. I have used some of their suggestions and enjoyed them before. The link to the newsletter is www.birchhillhappenings.com/cooling
Hope I did it right &#9786;


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for the scones link 5mmdpns; I will probably give them a try tomorrow. Have to take DH to outpatient at hospital for a colonostomy. Just that time to check again; nothing expected wrong. Already have a project packed to pass the time. Poor dear hasnt had any food all day and the poor dear does love to eat. The scones should be a nice treat
later in the day for him.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

settleg said:


> Thanks for the scones link 5mmdpns; I will probably give them a try tomorrow. Have to take DH to outpatient at hospital for a colonostomy. Just that time to check again; nothing expected wrong. Already have a project packed to pass the time. Poor dear hasnt had any food all day and the poor dear does love to eat. The scones should be a nice treat
> later in the day for him.


Prayers that the colonostomy is a successful good one. (PS dont use the Sprite thingy for these lemonade scones, just good ole lemonade!) I am going to make my way over to yours and try out these Lemonade Scones!!!! Guess, I could bring some cheddar cheese to share with these. haha, good night folks!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> jheiens said:
> 
> 
> > Myfanwy--the Sumner beach sunset is spectacular. Thanks for sharing with us. Joy
> ...


That is a beautiful picture --- worthy of enlarging and framing!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

settleg said:


> Thanks for the scones link 5mmdpns; I will probably give them a try tomorrow. Have to take DH to outpatient at hospital for a colonostomy. Just that time to check again; nothing expected wrong. Already have a project packed to pass the time. Poor dear hasnt had any food all day and the poor dear does love to eat. The scones should be a nice treat
> later in the day for him.


The prep for that test is WAY worst than the actual test...hope everything turns out okay.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

My Mom had a recipe where she used ice cold 7-Up and cold bitty pieces of butter for her pie crust so I could see it being used in a scone recipe....I'm going to try this. And, now you have me hungry for biscuits - I like the Buttermilk ones...I don't use buttermilk enough to keep it on hand, but I found that WalMart Super Stores is carrying a powdered buttermilk - lasts a long time in the refrigerator---I've also begun buying powdered regular milk for my bread machine----works great.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

i don't know how badly he cut himself but the few times i used an electric razor on my neck i bled from the cuts - it is why i went to the straight razor and then to the safety razor and then to a beard so i don't need to shave. lol

sm



budasha said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> > i was playing solitare and hearts on the compuer - it's become an addiction.
> ...


----------



## orcagrandma (Mar 30, 2012)

Okay, I am a real dummy here, how are you seeing the photos you all are talking about? I don't know where to look for them.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

imho - i need a translation.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> > i don't think you would if you saw it and tasted it. i always thought of scones of having more mass. biscuits are to be light and fluffy and flaky.
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

joy - thanks so much for the recipe - sounds a lot like the recipe my mother used - her biscuits were so light they practically floated off the plate.

sam



jheiens said:


> If it is light and flakey, I call them scones too. IMHO, I have always referred to dog treats as biscuits!! Lucky loves her biscuits, actually, she loves scones too!! haha, now you just have to put a little butter & pb on those hot scones! uuummmuumm, good stuff!!! Of course sometimes they are called baking powder biscuits too! Bisquick makes a great mix to use.


Bakig powder biscuits from scratch are not difficult nor time-consuming.

2 cups sifted flour
3 tsp baking powder
3/4 tsp salt
1/3 cup veg. oil
2/3 cup milk

Mix the dry ingredients well. Stir in the milk and oil until well blended. If moister than you like, dust with more flour and knead briefly. Flatten or roll out about 3/4 to 1'' thick and cut with round cutter of choice. (I use a juice or drinking glass, depending on how many I want and how large I want them to be.)

Gather up any scraps of dough and flatten again. Cut and place all on an ungreased baking sheet. Bake at 450F for 8 to 12 minutes or until golden brown. Serve with butter, jam, honey etc. Can also be split open and served under milk gravy for a quick, light supper meal.

If you add 1/4 tsp baking soda and use buttermilk instead of sweet milk, you'll get a distinct, southern midwest flavor.

Adding a couple of TBSPs of sugar or Splenda, buttering while still hot/warm makes an excellent shortcake for fresh, sliced and sweetened strawberries.

Very popular in my family because they are tasty, flakey, and easy to make. Enjoy!![/quote]


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

mjs - it has a garganuan amount of calories - i think the one from kfc has even more. easier to make it yourself.

sam

and be able to cut the calories to boot.



mjs said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > Sue, make it easy on yourself and buy your nephew a frozen chicken pot pie. Marie Callender makes the best - loaded with calories and all sorts of bad things, but they are delicious. They also have turkey pot pies. They come in individual sizes and larger (I think a 2-serving size).
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

always look forward to your photographs myfanwy -

are you going to try and make an american biscuit?

sam



myfanwy said:


> Thank you to the many who have complimented me for the photograph- I must re-iterate that I was not the photographer- but my young friend Aurora. Although I am hoping later today to get a shot of our most unusual Pacific Arts Centre building.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

joy - we got about an inch and a quarter today - however the humidity is enough that i have the door closed and the air on. it was making it difficult to breathe.

will open up when i go to bed.

sam



jheiens said:


> We actually had some of the R_A_I_N stuff today! About midday we had a terrific rain storm that lasted nearly an hour and managed to fall all the way up to the north end of the county where we live. It was lovely to see and feel.
> 
> The temps and humidity dropped a little and are still down from what we've had most recently. Yeah for our side of the area!!
> 
> (Doing a little happy dance) Joy


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

darowil - a scone using a fizzy drink - oh we need to see that one.

sam



darowil said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> > try this site -
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

thanks 5mmdpns - peter's fish batter sounds wonderful. now if i could find someone to go fishing - catch the fish and definitely clean it - guess i will just go to the store.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> settleg said:
> 
> 
> > Okay I'm patiently waiting for the scone recipe using lemonade please. I love scones but don't make them much especially in the hot summer. I used to make my own biscuits and have to say they were pretty darn good. Never measured anything and when my aunt asked me how much of this or that I'd always say a scoop of this or I just dump this in so the family all aunts, uncles and. Ousins would visit from up. Orth and ask for my scoop and dump biscuits. Nowadays I've resorted to using frozen brand called Mary B's and am happy with them. Less fuss and mess. I do love a Bo
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

settleg - please don't worry - you did what many of us have done - and we are free to check it out or not. i'm always looking for ways to cool down and will check this out.

don't ever hesitate to share with us - it is one thing that makes for an interesting tea party.

sam



settleg said:


> &#55357;&#56841;Since so many of us are experiencing dreadful heat I would like to share a link to a newsletter article from a couple I purchase essential oils from. I do not mean this as a promotion to a business as you may purchase good essential oils many places. The newsetter simply offers some refreshing combinations one can use mixed in distiller water that help some to cool down. If I am breaking any rules or offend please accept my apology. I have used some of their suggestions and enjoyed them before. The link to the newsletter is www.birchhillhappenings.com/cooling
> Hope I did it right ☺


----------



## Althea (Apr 7, 2011)

Sam, IMHO = in my humble opinion. 5mmdpns gave the link to lemonade scones on page 50 - and you really DO need fizzy lemonade (7-up or Sprite) to give them that light, airy texture. It makes for a rather sticky mix so plenty of flour needed on the rolling pin if you're going to roll them out evenly, but they've the best taste. If you want to make savoury scones, use soda water instead of lemonade, and add cheese, etc. I heartily recommend them.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

settleg said:


> Okay I'm patiently waiting for the scone recipe using lemonade please. I love scones but don't make them much especially in the hot summer. I used to make my own biscuits and have to say they were pretty darn good. Never measured anything and when my aunt asked me how much of this or that I'd always say a scoop of this or I just dump this in so the family all aunts, uncles and. Ousins would visit from up. Orth and ask for my scoop and dump biscuits. Nowadays I've resorted to using frozen brand called Mary B's and am happy with them. Less fuss and mess. I do love a Bo
> a homemade scone though. So where's that recipient???


Lemonade Scones.
4 cups flour
300 ml cream
lemonade (Sprite/ 7up) 
Few drops vanilla (optional)

Mix to a soft dough using enough lemonade to accgieve this.
Roll out to 1 to 1 1/2 inch thick, cut into rounds and cook in a preheated oven (220C, 425F)for 10-12 minutes. If like you can brush them with a little of milk before cooking. 
Then serve hot or cold (I like scones hot). Scones are better eaten fresh. Good with jam and cream.
Althea suggested using Soda Water for savoury scones and adding grated cheese, herbs or whatever takes your fancy.

I got a book out just to check temperatures etc and They suggested using stale scones on top of a stew or casserole. Maybe not the lemonade ones though.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I've now read the rest of the posts.
Clearly it is important to not mix up the link from 5mmdpns and my recipe! Mine must have the Sprite/7up type lemonade (which is what we call them here) The soda water is a good tip Althea. Was wondering how to make them savoury.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Just updated my lemonade scones recipe if any one happens to have collected it soon after I posted it. I forgot to put the cream in orginally! I will go back and also add Altheas suggestion so it is altogether.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> Especially for Marge, a photograph from Christchurch, in the South Island, taken by my friend Aurora -Sumner Beach.


Orcagrandma!
This may be the photo you are looking for, bottom of page 47.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

preston said:


> joy - thanks so much for the recipe - sounds a lot like the recipe my mother used - her biscuits were so light they practically floated off the plate.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


[/quote]

We have also added 1 tsp cinnamon and 1/2 cup raisins to the sweetened (shortcake) recipe to make our version of MacDonald's cinnamon/raisin biscuits for breakfast. A thin confectioner's sugar is drizzled across the tops of the biscuits and then served.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

jheiens I was fine.. leaving the scone recipes alone.. knowing that on a diet they aren't the best things to even be thinking about.. but you.. you go and add the suggestion to make them cinnamon like McD's... see what you have done :lol: Now, I have to buy the stuff and make these this weekend.. geeze.. sit there and twist my arm, temptations.. mercy, mercy me.. ;-) (Love every minute of it) 
My fishing trip is being delayed due to a bit of thunder and rain.. it may pass over soon, fishing gear is in the truck, just need to put my small cooler bag of ice water in and be gone. Otherwise I'll be here bugging everyone today.. :XD: Nah, not really, need to finish a bear and won't get done if I'm on here! ;-) 
Have a wonderful day.. will post pictures if I catch some trout.. Sam, wish I could share them with you.. I used to fish all the time in Ohio, threw back more than I brought home, everyone got tired of fish I guess.. ;-)


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

preston said:


> joy - thanks so much for the recipe - sounds a lot like the recipe my mother used - her biscuits were so light they practically floated off the plate.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


[/quote]

I remember watching my Grandmother make these biscuits, but she never measured anything. She just grabbed a handful or a scoop ful, and a pinch or a "sprinkle" . They always melted in my mouth though. Great memories :thumbup: dandylion/sue


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

preston said:


> imho - i need a translation.
> 
> sam


in my honest opinion 

Good morning everyone!!! the air is so thick and heavy with humidity one could cut it with a butter knife.

Prayers and sympathies for all those who lost family in the Colorado shooting at a theatre last night. Terror creeps in to many places.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> I've now read the rest of the posts.
> Clearly it is important to not mix up the link from 5mmdpns and my recipe! Mine must have the Sprite/7up type lemonade (which is what we call them here) The soda water is a good tip Althea. Was wondering how to make them savoury.


haha, I think they would taste great no matter which recipe was used!! or make a combo!!!! many great dishes and foods are made via trial and error and experimentations!!!! I know that sometimes a tablespoon of zest of lemon is sometimes added to the mix to give it more flavor. ;-)

Joy, your recipe for the baking powder biscuits is what Mom and I use to make our scones, so they are actually the same thing. Now I understand that in the UK a biscuit is what we call a cookie?


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Joy, your recipe for the baking powder biscuits is what Mom and I use to make our scones, so they are actually the same thing. Now I understand that in the UK a biscuit is what we call a cookie?[/quote]

That is my understanding of biscuits in the UK, 5mmdpns.

I came across this recipe for biscuits made with oil when we stopped using solid shortening and lard for biscuits. They can be stirred and dropped from a larger spoon for a ''rough'' biscuit or rolled or patted flatter and then cut with a biscuit cutter. Either way the baking time is about the same--at least in my oven.

My scone recipe involves sour or heavy cream which I replace with non-fat natural yogurt and eggs, and then adding dried cranberries or raisins depending on the flavor choice of the day. Joy


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Just a suggestion for all those who want to make these beautiful scones/biscuits. If you dont want to heat up your oven (it is very hot right now this summer!), I have successfully made them in the electric frying pan. Use no grease/oil in the pan and turn up the heat. You must cover the pan with its lid. 
When I lived with my first husband, I often made bannock this way and, yes the bannock recipe I used was exactly the same as the scone-biscuit recipe. Bannock is simply one large piece rather than a dozen smaller scones-biscuits. The bannock would bake in the electric frying pan for one hour.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Just a suggestion for all those who want to make these beautiful scones/biscuits. If you dont want to heat up your oven (it is very hot right now this summer!), I have successfully made them in the electric frying pan. Use no grease/oil in the pan and turn up the heat. You must cover the pan with its lid.
> When I lived with my first husband, I often made bannock this way and, yes the bannock recipe I used was exactly the same as the scone-biscuit recipe. Bannock is simply one large piece rather than a dozen smaller scones-biscuits. The bannock would bake in the electric frying pan for one hour.


I love this idea... how high do you set the temp on the electric fry pan? Our oven heats this house up so quickly the ac runs forever!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

no fishing trip today.. had thunder and lightening when I woke up. Naturally now the sun is out and shinning brightly, but I've called my friend and now have no one to stay with Mom.. oh well.. there are other days and lots of fish to find! ;-) I need to stay in and work on my bear anyway.
Hope everyone has a great day.. sending prayers for rain and cooler temps to those that need them.. and warmth and dry for those that are cold and soaked! 
Hugs to all!!!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Just a suggestion for all those who want to make these beautiful scones/biscuits. If you dont want to heat up your oven (it is very hot right now this summer!), I have successfully made them in the electric frying pan. Use no grease/oil in the pan and turn up the heat. You must cover the pan with its lid.
> ...


My electric frying pan had a temperature setting for 350' which corresponded to the oven temperature. I would suppose you could could experiment as the elec. frying pans would differ slightly in their temp. settings.

I also just found a lovely scone with cheddar cheese in the mix!
http://www.ifood.tv/recipe/cheddar-scones

Joe, I am not wanting to leave you out of eating these delicious scone-biscuits. You would just substitute gluten free flour. Hope you are having a wonderful day and doing what you like. Do tell us how your meeting went last night!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

I'll try this for sure!!! Mom would be thrilled to have hot biscuits again!! 
Joe, sorry I haven't commented lately, hope you are doing so much better, and your Mom also.. I've never attempted the stockings.. but they sound wonderful! You have such patience to be able to do so many for your family!!
So gotta get off this computer and get busy elsewhere!! Check you all laters!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

preston said:


> i don't know how badly he cut himself but the few times i used an electric razor on my neck i bled from the cuts - it is why i went to the straight razor and then to the safety razor and then to a beard so i don't need to shave. lol
> 
> sm
> 
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

budasha said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> > i don't know how badly he cut himself but the few times i used an electric razor on my neck i bled from the cuts - it is why i went to the straight razor and then to the safety razor and then to a beard so i don't need to shave. lol
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

thanks althea - 7-up is on my grocery list. maybe i will make them for breakfast some morning.

sam



Althea said:


> Sam, IMHO = in my humble opinion. 5mmdpns gave the link to lemonade scones on page 50 - and you really DO need fizzy lemonade (7-up or Sprite) to give them that light, airy texture. It makes for a rather sticky mix so plenty of flour needed on the rolling pin if you're going to roll them out evenly, but they've the best taste. If you want to make savoury scones, use soda water instead of lemonade, and add cheese, etc. I heartily recommend them.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

thanks 5mmdpns - i love cheddar - i also noticed that there were also a couple of other scone recipes along the side - book marked it just in case.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

budasha - i have had my beard over forty years - can't imagine life without it.

you know it could be spiders even though you sprayed for them - they seem to come out of the woodwork. i've only been bitten a couple of times at night and not for a long time but it really hurt.

could it be the soap your husband is using? hope you can soon find some answers - it is not good to be in pain all the time - really gets wearing. not fun for you either.

sam



budasha said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> > i don't know how badly he cut himself but the few times i used an electric razor on my neck i bled from the cuts - it is why i went to the straight razor and then to the safety razor and then to a beard so i don't need to shave. lol
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

i never thought of washing sheets just in vinegar - thanks 5mmdpns - i may try that for a change.

sam

Just something to try and get some relief for him. Take the sheets off the bed and do a straight vinegar wash. You use two cups of vinegar in the wash water and this takes the place of soap. Dont use any fabric softener. Put these on the bed and let him rest in it. A lot of countries use vinegar as a cleaner and hospitals will do vinegar washes for those who have sensitive skin problems.[/quote]


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

ah, yes, the wonders of the properties that vinegar has!!! Sam, washing the bath towels in a vinegar wash is great too, as they really just need freshening and dont have the "ground in dirty stuff that the grandkids drag into your house after a day of playing outside!"

What other stuff do people use that are natural for around the house?
I put a tablespoon of baking soda in the trash bag to minimize odors.

My sister uses a 1/2 tsp of tea tree oil added to her laundry wash cycle to help with disinfection of anything "not nice" on her clothes. I have not tried this, but sounds interesting.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

good suggestions 5mmdpns - i will definitely try them - i like hanging towels and sheets outside - they smell so good when you bring them in.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> ah, yes, the wonders of the properties that vinegar has!!! Sam, washing the bath towels in a vinegar wash is great too, as they really just need freshening and dont have the "ground in dirty stuff that the grandkids drag into your house after a day of playing outside!"
> 
> What other stuff do people use that are natural for around the house?
> I put a tablespoon of baking soda in the trash bag to minimize odors.
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

has anyone heard from joe? he wasn't on at all yesterday unless i missed it. hope all is well with him. haven't heard from strawberry4u either. hummmmmmmm

sam


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Marianne, so sorry your fishing trip was postponed today. You needed that time to refresh yourself. However, the rest of your day may have acomplished this for you and you can still count on do the fishing next week perhaps?

I have found, without checking specifically or scientifically, that the oil substitution for shortening should make them a bit healthier because it does not give you the trans fats. Olive oil, not the extra virgin, is often used in baking breads and even desserts by some of my Italian-American relatives, if you reduce the amount by about 20% of the solid shortening called for in any given recipe. I have also used apple sauce or non-fat yogurt in place of at least 1/2 of solid shortening called for in sweet or plain baking.

Some place I have a list of oil to shortening substitutions if any one is interested. Joy


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

i think we all would enjoy a copy joy.

thanks

sam

Some place I have a list of oil to shortening substitutions if any one is interested. Joy[/quote]


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Budasha, dump all you need to. That's what we are here for. We have broad shoulders so we can share the load.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> ah, yes, the wonders of the properties that vinegar has!!! Sam, washing the bath towels in a vinegar wash is great too, as they really just need freshening and dont have the "ground in dirty stuff that the grandkids drag into your house after a day of playing outside!"
> 
> What other stuff do people use that are natural for around the house?
> I put a tablespoon of baking soda in the trash bag to minimize odors.
> ...


Here's a great site re: vinegar home cleaners, etc. : 
http://www.vinegartips.com/scripts/pageViewSec.asp?id=7
Also, I used to have a little book re: vinegar home health remedies. I'll look for a site for that. Sue/dandylion


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

thanks dandylion - that is a great site - in my documents somewhere i have a couple pages of using baking soda and vinegar - i'll try and find them.

sam

oh yes - i almost forgot - heidi read somewhere to mix half and half - dish detergent and vinegar in a spray bottle. spray shower stall/tub and let sit half an hour - wipe off. she said it really worked.



dandylion said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > ah, yes, the wonders of the properties that vinegar has!!! Sam, washing the bath towels in a vinegar wash is great too, as they really just need freshening and dont have the "ground in dirty stuff that the grandkids drag into your house after a day of playing outside!"
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

here is what i have - sam

22 Uses for Lemon Peels

When life gives you lemons, make lemonade. But what to do with all those lemon peels? Dont toss them; put them to work. Lemon juice is about 5 to 6 percent citric acid and has a pH level of between 2 and 3. This low pH acidity makes lemon juice a great ally in breaking down rust and mineral stains, but gentle enough to not dull finishes. There is generally sufficient juice left in used lemon halves to tackle small tasks, and it all comes with its own applicator (the rind itself). Plus, the oil in the peel is perfect for clever culinary applications, and not bad in the beauty department either. Heres what you can do:
Around the House
1. Clean greasy messes
Greasy pans? Splattered stove tops? Messy counters? If your kitchen has been the victim of some sloppy sauteing, try using lemon halves before bringing out possibly toxic chemical cleaners. Sprinkle some salt (for abrasion) on a juiced lemon half and rub on the greasy areas, wipe up with a towel. (Be careful using lemon on marble counter tops, or any other surface which may be sensitive to acid).
2. Clean your tea kettle or coffee pot
For mineral deposit build up in your tea kettle, fill the kettle with water, add a handful of thin slices of lemon peel and bring to a boil. Turn off heat and let sit for an hour, drain, and rinse well. For coffee pots, add ice, salt and lemon rinds to the empty pot; swish and swirl for a minute or two, dump, and rinse. Hello, sparkly.
3. Clean your microwave
All it takes is one exploding bowl of food to render the interior of your microwave officially gunked, sometimes gunked with cement-like properties. Rather than using strong chemical cleaners, try this: Add lemon rinds to a microwave-safe bowl filled halfway with water. Cook on high for 5 minutes, allowing the water to boil and the steam to condense on the walls and tops of the oven. Carefully remove the hot bowl and wipe away the mess with a towel.
4. Deodorize the garbage disposal
Use lemon peels to deodorize the garbage disposal (and make your kitchen smell awesome at the same time). It is a great way to finally dispose of spent lemon peels after you have used them for any of these applications.
5. Polish chrome
Mineral deposits on chrome faucets and other tarnished chrome make haste in the presence of lemonrub with a squeezed lemon half, rinse, and lightly buff with a soft cloth.
6. Polish copper
A halved lemon dipped in salt or baking powder can also be used to brighten copper cookware, as well as brass, chrome, or stainless steel. Dip a juiced lemon half in salt (you also use baking soda or cream of tartar for the salt) and rub on the affected area. Let it stay on for 5 minutes. Then rinse in warm water and polish dry.
7. Clean a stainless steel sink
Use the same method described to polish chrome, applied to any stainless sink.
8. Keep insects out
Many pests abhor the acid in lemon. You can chop of the peels and place them along thresholds, windowsills, and near any cracks or holes where ants or pests may be entering. For other ways to combat pests naturally, see 7 Steps to Chemical-Free Pest Control.
9. Make a scented humidifier
If your home suffers from dry heat in the winter, you can put lemon peels in a pot of water and simmer on the lowest stove-top setting to humidify and scent the air.
10. Refresh cutting boards 
Because of lemons low pH, it has antibacterial properties that make is a good choice for refreshing cutting boards. After proper disinfecting (see: How to Clean Your Cutting Board) give the surface a rub with a halved lemon, let sit for a few minutes, and rinse.

11. Keep brown sugar soft
If your brown sugar most often turns into brick sugar, try adding some lemon peel (with traces of pulp and pith removed) to help keep it moist and easy to use. (For all recipes using lemon peel, try to use organic lemonsand scrub the peel well to remove any residues and wax.)
12. Make zest
Zest is the best! Zest is simply grated peel, and is the epitome of lemon essenceit can be used fresh, dried, or frozen. If you dont have an official zester, you can use the smallest size of a box grater. (If you know you will be using lemons for zest, it is easier to grate the zest from the lemon before juicing them.) To dry zest, spread it on a towel and leave out until dried, then store in a jar. To freeze, use a freezer-safe container. Use zest in salads, marinades, baked goods, grain dishes, etc.
13. Make Vegan Lemon Biscotti
Once youve made some zest, make these Vegan Lemon Biscotti cookies. De-li-cious!
14. Make twists
Strips of peel, aka twists, are good in cocktails, sparkling water, and tap water. Use a vegetable peeler to make long strips, or use a knife and cut the peel into long strips, cutting away the white pith which is bitter. These can also be frozen in a freezer-safe container or bag.
15. Make lemon extract powder
Make zest or twists (above) making sure to remove any of the white (bitter) pithand dry the strips skin-side down on a plate until theyre dried, about 3 or 4 days. Put in a blender (or spice grinder) and pulverize into a powder. Use the powdered peel in place of extract or zest in recipes.
16. Make Lemon Sugar
You can make lemon extract powder (see above) and add it to sugar, or you can use fresh twists, put them in a jar with sugar and let the peels oil infuse the sugar.
17. Make Lemon Pepper
Mix lemon extract powder (see above) with freshly cracked pepper.
18. Make candied lemon peel
Orange or grapefruit peel can be candied too. Yum. Candied peels are pretty easy to make, and can be eaten plain, or dipped in melted chocolate, used in cake, cookie, candy, or bread recipes. These recipes for candied citrus and ginger use Sucanat, the most wholesome sugar you can buy.

For Beauty
19. Lighten age spots
Many folk remedies suggest using lemon peel to help lighten age spotsapply a small piece to the affected area and leave on for an hour. You can also try one of these 5 natural ways to lighten age spots.
20. Soften dry elbows
Use a half lemon sprinkled with baking soda on elbows, just place your elbow in the lemon and twist the lemon (like you are juicing it) for several minutes. Rinse and dry.
21. Use on your skin
Lemon peels can be very lightly rubbed on your face for a nice skin tonic, then rinse. (And be careful around your eyes.)
22. Make a sugar scrub
Mix 1/2 a cup of sugar with finely chopped lemon peel and enough olive oil to make a paste. Wet your body in the shower, turn off the water and massage sugar mix all over your skin, rinse, be soft! You can also try any of these 5 simple homemade sugar scrubs as well.

20 Unlikely Cleaning Tools
1. Facecloths: Facecloths are great for many clean up needs. They pick up spills and wet or dry clean any surface and can be easily laundered. Keep a stack at hand and you will use fewer disposable paper towels or dirty sponges. Facecloths can be bought in bulk for very little money as well.
2. Chopsticks: If you hand wash your glassware and leave it to dry on the counter on a towel, you will know that the inside of the glass never really dries out. Use leftover, unused chopsticks to prop up your glasses and vases so that air can flow up inside, aiding the drying process.
3. Paper towel for bottle drying: Tightly roll a paper towel, and insert it three-fourths of the way into the bottle; it will absorb the moisture.
4. Vodka: Vodka not only makes a great cocktail, it can also clean your home. Of course, you wont want to use the Grey Goose to freshen your laundry, but a cheap bottom shelf brand can be used to freshen your laundry because it kills killing odor causing bacteria. It can also be used to sterilize and sanitize counter surfaces or personal tools such as tweezers or nail clippers.
5. Cooking spray: Lightly spray cooking spray inside candle holders before lighting candles and any wax drops will be easy to clean.
6. Rice or eggshells: Clean inside of bottles or vases with clean broken egg shells or rice, water and soap. The egg shells or rice will act as a scrubbing agent and can easily be rinsed away.
7. Emory board: If you get a small stain or mark on suede, you can gently rub it away with an emory board.
8. Car wax: Car wax can be spread thinly on a cook top to make cleanup easy.
9. Cotton swabs: Cotton swabs are great for gentle computer keyboard cleanup. Lightly wet then damp dry the swab on a paper towel absorb most of the water and use very carefully on the keyboard.
10. Hair dryer: Use the heat of a hair dryer to loosen the glue and easily remove the price and product stickers from items such as glasses or shoes
11: Newspapers: It may seem counterintuitive, but newspapers can be used to wash windows. The paper is virtually lint free and will leave a streak free shine on the glass surfaces. This is a great way to re-use your newspapers one more time before recycling and there is no need for paper towels.
12. Toothbrushes: Used toothbrushes have a lot of useful life once they stop doing the job on the bicuspids, such as cleaning grout or detailing the car.
13. Pantyhose: Decorative candles often sit around for months, if not years, and develop a dusty buildup on the wax surface. Used clean pantyhose or tights have just enough abrasion to rub the dust off the surface, without marking up the candle.
14. Seam ripper: If you have a sewing machine or are a crafter, there is likely to be a seam ripper lying around. If your vacuum cleaner has a roller on the bottom you will know what its like to have to pull off the hair and threads that can get wrapped tightly around the roller. Use the seam ripper to cut it all right off.
15. Tweezers: Cosmetic tweezers have a lot of non-cosmetic uses such as repairing jewelry or pulling small stickers off of products.
16. Nail polish: Apply a thin coat of clear nail polish to prevent rust on the bottom of metal or tin objects that might rust, such as shave cream in the shower or a decorative soap dish holder.
17. Plastic mesh produce bags: Mesh produce bags such as those filled with potatoes or onions, make great soft scrubbers for pots or dishes that require gentle care.
18. Pen caps: The next time your Bic pen dries out, hold onto the cap. The pointy end of the plastic cap can be used to clean hard to reach surfaces such as the space around a drop in sink that is likely to collect hard packed goop. The plastic of the cap is gentle enough not to scratch the surface, but the point is often sharp enough to be able to dislodge dirt. This is a much better option than the point of a good knife.
19: Foam rubber: Foam rubber, such as the kind that comes inside a throw pillow, can be used to clean dirt smudges off of many fabrics including silk. So, before you toss out an old pillow, cut out the foam insert and rip into small, manageable bits for spot dry cleaning jobs.
20. Chalk: Chalk, when stored with silver, will inhibit tarnish by absorbing moisture. Wrap it loosely in a cheese cloth bag to keep it from marking surfaces.

15 Problems You Can Solve with Oatmeal
Spencer Ritenour/stock.xchng
By Steve Graham, Hometalk.com
At a recent morning bike event, a company was handing out sample packets of savory oatmeal concoctions  oats combined with dehydrated vegetables, cheese, sausage and such. Scrambled Oats is one of those easy-to-pack foods that might taste great on a cold morning while backpacking, but seems a lot less appealing at home.
However, it got me thinking. Instead of just using oatmeal for a mediocre breakfast (or even a great breakfast for that matter), how about using oatmeal to solve (or at least lessen) the impact of health and household problems? Here are 15 problems that can be tackled with oatmeal.
1. Acne: If you are a acne-addled teenager and youd rather eat a Pop-Tart, dont toss out the oatmeal mom tries to make you eat for breakfast. Instead, let it cool, then spread it over your problem skin. Let it sit for about 15 minutes, then rinse. This folk remedy has some sound logic, according to the Livestrong Foundation. Oatmeal can absorb and remove oil and bacteria from skin, and exfoliates dead skin cells, all of which can combat acne. Honey and tea tree oil are also helpful additives.
2. Poison ivy or chicken pox: If poison ivy, chicken pox or even a sunburn has you itching like crazy, try an oatmeal bath. The Old Farmers Almanac has these directions: Grind oats or oat flour into a fine powder, then pour it into cheesecloth or an old (clean) piece of pantyhose. Knot it around the bathtub faucet and draw a tepid bath, periodically squeezing the water into the tub. You can also rub the pouch straight on the itchy skin. 
3. General skin problems: You can also make oatmeal soap or an oatmeal scrub (and, of course, pricey commercial oatmeal skin products are also available) for tackling other skin problems. One option is to grind two tablespoons of oatmeal into a powder in a blender. Then add one teaspoon of baking soda and enough water to make a thick paste. Spread on a clean, dry face and rinse off after 10 minutes. We recommend doing a patch test first, as your skin could be sensitive to the baking soda.
4. Exhaustion: Oatmeal isnt just good for ailing skin. You can make a soothing and rejuvenating facial mask right in your own kitchen. The Readers Digest book Extraordinary Uses for Ordinary Things offers the following recipe: Mix 1/2 cup hot water with 1/3 cup oatmeal for two or three minutes, then add two tablespoons each plain yogurt and honey, plus one egg white. Spread thinly on the face, then relax for 10 minutes and rinse with warm water.
5. Stress: You dont need to get chicken pox to have an excuse for an oatmeal bath. The Daily Green suggests adding a cup of milk, two cups of oats and a tablespoon of honey to the bath to moisturize the skin and relax the body. You could also use scented oils in a ground oatmeal pouch, as described in the chicken pox remedy above.
6. Dirty hair: Oatmeal can cleanse hair as well as skin. The Livestrong Foundation also recommends making an oatmeal-based dry shampoo, ideal for bedridden patients or anyone running too late for a proper shower. Again, commercial options are available, but the homemade version costs pennies. Just grind oatmeal into a powder and mix with an equal amount of baking soda. Rub into the hair and let it soak up oils and odors, then brush out.
7. Itchy, uncomfortable dogs: Dogs also suffer from skin and hair problems, so why not share your oatmeal miracle cures with Fido? Small Dogs Paradise, a holistic canine care site, suggests mixing equal parts oats and warm water and rubbing the mixture thinly over a dogs dry, itchy spots. Wrap in aluminum foil and keep the dog still for 10 minutes. Rinse with lukewarm water and repeat regularly until your dog is scratching less.
8. Excess weight: Health magazine says there is nutritional science behind that feeling of fullness after a bowl of oatmeal. Oat flour has more fiber than wheat and other flours, so cooking with oat flour delivers more fullness with fewer calories.
9. Low endurance: Studies have shown that oats can help fuel muscles during a workout. So eat some oatmeal about three hours before your next run or bike ride and enjoy the time-release benefits of this fiber-rich complex carbohydrate.
10. Preventative medicine: To be sure, were not suggesting oatmeal is the cure for cancer. However, a study in the International Journal of Epidemiology suggested that premenopausal women can reduce their risk of breast cancer up to 41 percent by focusing on diets rich in oatmeal and other whole grains.

11. Thicken soups, stews and dips: Runny dips are not exactly a health crisis, but they can be a party foul. Solve the problem with some ground oats or oat flour.
12. Fix crumbling meatloaf or veggie burgers: Similarly, oats are a healthier and heartier alternative to bread crumbs for binding burgers, meatloaf, meatballs and more.
13. Stinky fridge: Just as it absorbs skin oils and hair odors, oatmeal can absorb odors in fridges or bathrooms. Just leave an open container of oats in the fridge or other smelly spot.
14. Smelly ashtrays: Another odor-neutralizing trick is to line ashtrays with oats and absorb some cigarette smells.
15. Bored children: Finally, anyone who has left oatmeal in a bowl overnight can attest that it becomes hard and crusty, not unlike clay. Users on CafeMom, a parenting clearinghouse, recommend mixing two parts oatmeal with one part flour and one part water, and a few drops of food coloring, if desired. The resulting substitute for Play-Doh can be molded into virtually any shape, and painted once dry.

10 Really Easy Ways to Unclog Drains

Photo: [casey]

1. The Bent Wire Hanger
Simple enough, but surprisingly effective. Take a regular wire coat hanger and straighten it out as best you can. Then, bend one end over to create a small hook. Push that past the drain cover and start fishing. You should be able to get all sorts of hair and nasty stuff out of the drain. Remember, you always want to be pulling gunk out, not pushing it further. When you've got as much out as you can, run the hot water, and it should clear things up nicely.

2. Baking Soda and Vinegar
Mix 1/3rd of a cup of baking soda with 1/3rd of a cup of vinegar in a measuring cup. It will fizz immediately, and you should waste no time pouring it down the clogged drain. The fizzing action will help to remove the gunk, hair, and grime that has built up in the pipe. Let it sit for one hour or even overnight if you can. Flush with hot water. Alternatively, get as much of the dry baking soda as you can down the drain first, then pour on the vinegar.

3. The Wet & Dry Vacuum
If you have a wet & dry shop vacuum, it can become a terrific tool to unclog drains. First, set it to vacuum liquids. Cover up the vent to prevent a mess. Then, create the tightest seal you can over the drain. You may want to get creative and adapt an old plunger head for this purpose. With the vacuum turned on its highest setting, it can be powerful enough to draw the clog up the pipe and into the vacuum bag. It doesn't always work, but it's worth a shot.
4. Boiling Water
Tips don't get any easier than this. Put the kettle on (or use the stove or microwave if you don't own a kettle) and boil up as much water as it will hold. Now pour it slowly down the drain in two to three stages, allowing the hot water to work for a several seconds in between each pour. This is usually the easiest and quickest way to unclog a drain. If there's any water left, congratulate yourself with a cup of tea.

5. Caustic Soda
Get some rubber gloves and eye protection. Caustic soda (also known as Sodium Hydroxide) can cause nasty chemical burns. You can pick some up from your local hardware store, but always use caution handling it. Pour 3/4 gallon of cold water into a mop bucket, and then add 3 cups of caustic soda. Stir it well with an old wooden spoon. It will begin to fizz and heat up. Pour it into the clogged drain and leave for 20-30 minutes, then flush the drain with boiling water. Repeat if necessary.
6. Cleaning the Pipe
There are some plumbing jobs that I won't do, but this one is easy. First, place an empty bucket underneath the U-shaped pipe (the trap) beneath the sink. The bucket will collect the water that will spill. Using a plumber's wrench, loosen the slip nuts at both ends of the pipe. You should be able to finish the operation by hand. When the trap is free, remove it and turn it upside down, emptying the contents into the bucket. You may also need to fish around inside it for debris, and do the same with the pipes that were holding it. An old toothbrush is good for getting the tough gunk out. Rinse the trap with water and then put it all back together. In most cases, that will have done the trick.
7. The Drain Snake
This is a fairly low-tech piece of equipment that works wonders. It's basically a long flexible metal rope with a spiral of metal at the end. The following video shows you just what to do.
8. Salt and Baking Soda
Mix 1/2 cup of table salt with 1/2 cup of baking soda and pour down the blocked drain. Leave it for 10-20 minutes, then pour boiling water down. The salt, baking soda, and boiling water will produce a chemical reaction that should dissolve some of the nastiest blockages.
9. Dish Detergent
If your toilet is clogged, pour 1/4 cup of dish detergent in the bowl. Then boil some water. The dish soap will act as a lubricant and help break up any greasy residue. Then pour the hot water down, and get ready to start plunging. If the plunger doesn't cut it, rubber gloves may be the next option.
10. Baking Soda, Vinegar, Gravity, and Pressure
If your bath drain is clogged, mix up some of the baking soda/vinegar mentioned in tip two. Pour it down the drain, and then place the stopper over it. After 45-60 minutes, fill the bathtub with water. Then, remove the stopper. The pressure of 40-60 gallons of water should be enough to dislodge the blockage that has been loosened by the baking soda and vinegar. You could also try some plunging or the drain snake in conjunction with the weight of the water.

10 Great Uses for Onions
by Daniel Packer

Photo: Andy Wright

I'm not a big fan of raw onions. But while I won't be putting them in my salad anytime soon, there are some fantastic uses for onions that I can take advantage of without bothering my taste buds. 
1. Protect Your Plants From Insects
Mix together four onions, two cloves of garlic, two tablespoons of cayenne pepper, and one quart of water. Set this mixture aside and dilute two tablespoons of soap flakes in two gallons of water. Pour your onion mixture into the soapy water, and put it in a spray bottle. You can use this environmentally friendly spray to keep insects off of your plants.
2. Clean Your BBQ
Love your hamburgers and hot dogs as much as I do? Then you have a very dirty BBQ! Give your grill the green clean and and refrain from using chemicals  remove baked-on grease and grime with an onion. For the best results, heat up your BBQ, then use a fork to hold half of an onion to scrub the grill.
3. Dye Easter Eggs
Did you know onions can be used to make beautiful marble-dyed Easter eggs? It's as simple as wrapping eggs in onion skins, typing them up in a towel to secure them, and boiling as usual. Instead of the bright colors you may be accustomed to, you'll get a more subtle, natural color that's sure to impress.
4. Soothe a Bee Sting
If you are ever stung by a bee, grab an onion slice and place it on the stung area. It will instantly ease the pain.

5. Use as Smelling Salts
Feeling faint? Need something to snap you back to reality? Smell an onion, and the potent odor will bring you back to life.
6. Eliminate New Paint Smell
Is the smell of new paint making you feel too lightheaded? Rather than purchasing expensive deodorizer, place a bowl of freshly cut onion slices in water in the newly painted room. The smell of onions will absorb the smell of paint within a few hours.
7. Clean Rusty Knives
Have rusty knives laying around that you are afraid to use? Take your knife and stab it into a large onion; this action will immediately remove rust. If any rust remains, repeat this process a few more times.
8. Mosquito Repellent
Ingesting onions or garlic, or rubbing onions on your skin will act as a good bug repellent and keep those insects away from you!
9. Wart Remover
Apply a mixture made up of onion slices, crushed aspirin, and water to your wart. This solution will shrink the wart and soothe it. For best results, place duct tape over the solution. After several hours, remove the tape and reapply if necessary.
10. Acne Remover
Onions can also be very instrumental in getting rid of bad pimples! Mix crushed onions slices with water and apply to acne. The components of the onion are harsh on zits and effectively remove them.

51 USES FOR BAKING SODA
I dont mean to sound seditious here, but I have a rebellious plan to combat the ills that many corporations are perpetrating in the name of fighting grime and germs. My main gripe is about the environmental pollutants from cleaning and personal care products that we wash down our drains and into our water systems, resulting in situations like the chemical triclosan (a pesticide added to many products as an antibacterial agent) being found in dolphins.
So the simple plan is to encourage everyone to use baking soda in any of these 51 applications. Besides showing kindness to aquatic life, we can also protect ourselves from the array of toxins in household cleaning products. Conventional cleansers can expose us to multiple chemicals linked to asthma, cancer, and other documented health problems.
Baking soda also makes a perfect stand-in for many personal care products, which are adding their own twist to the toxic tangle of pollutants and personal health (mainly in the form of synthetic fragrance (and its almost all synthetic), sodium laurel sulfate, and parabens).
So exactly how does baking soda fit into my scheme to make the world a better place? Baking soda, aka sodium bicarbonate, helps regulate pHkeeping a substance neither too acidic nor too alkaline. When baking soda comes in contact with either an acidic or an alkaline substance, its natural effect is to neutralize that pH. Beyond that, baking soda has the ability to retard further changes in the pH balance, known as buffering. This dual capability of neutralizing and buffering allows baking soda to do things such as neutralize acidic odors (like in the refrigerator) as well as maintain neutral pH (like in your laundry water, which helps boost your detergents power). Its a simple reaction, but one that has far-reaching effects for a number of cleaning and deodorizing tasks. And so without further ado, Ill remove my scientist cap, put on my rebellious housekeepers cap, and get this folk-wisdom revolution rolling
Personal Care
1. Make Toothpaste
A paste made from baking soda and a 3 percent hydrogen peroxide solution can be used as an alternative to commercial non-fluoride toothpastes. (Or heres a formula for a minty version.) You can also just dip your toothbrush with toothpaste into baking soda for an extra boost.
2. Freshen Your Mouth
Put one teaspoon in half a glass of water, swish, spit and rinse. Odors are neutralized, not just covered up.
3. Soak Oral Appliance
Soak oral appliances, like retainers, mouthpieces, and dentures, in a solution of 2 teaspoons baking soda dissolved in a glass or small bowl of warm water. The baking soda loosens food particles and neutralizes odors to keep appliances fresh. You can also brush appliances clean using baking soda.
4. Use as a Facial Scrub and Body Exfoliant
Give yourself an invigorating facial and body scrub. Make a paste of 3 parts baking soda to 1 part water. Rub in a gentle circular motion to exfoliate the skin. Rinse clean. This is gentle enough for daily use. (For a stronger exfoliant, try one of these great 5 Homemade Sugar Scrubs.)
5. Skip Harsh Deodorant
Pat baking soda onto your underarms to neutralize body odor.
6. Use as an Antacid
Baking soda is a safe and effective antacid to relieve heartburn, sour stomach and/or acid indigestion. Refer to baking soda package for instructions.
7. Treat Insect Bites & Itchy Skin
For insect bites, make a paste out of baking soda and water, and apply as a salve onto affected skin. To ease the itch, shake some baking soda into your hand and rub it into damp skin after bath or shower. For specific tips on bee stings, see Bee Stings: Prevention and Treatment.
8. Make a Hand Cleanser and Softener
Skip harsh soaps and gently scrub away ground-in dirt and neutralize odors on hands with a paste of 3 parts baking soda to 1 part water, or 3 parts baking soda to gentle liquid hand soap. Then rinse clean. You can try this honey and cornmeal scrub for hands too.
9. Help Your Hair
Vinegar is amazing for your hair, but baking soda has its place in the shower too. Sprinkle a small amount of baking soda into your palm along with your favorite shampoo. Shampoo as usual and rinse thoroughlybaking soda helps remove the residue that styling products leave behind so your hair is cleaner and more manageable.
10. Clean Brushes and Combs
For lustrous hair with more shine, keep brushes and combs clean. Remove natural oil build-up and hair product residue by soaking combs and brushes in a solution of 1 teaspoon of baking soda in a small basin of warm water. Rinse and allow to dry.
11. Make a Bath Soak
Add 1/2 cup of baking soda to your bath to neutralize acids on the skin and help wash away oil and perspiration, it also makes your skin feel very soft. Epsom salts are pretty miraculous for the bath too, read about the health benefits of epsom salt baths.
12. Soothe Your Feet
Dissolve 3 tablespoons of baking soda in a tub of warm water and soak feet. Gently scrub. You can also make a spa soak for your feet.
Cleaning
13. Make a Surface Soft Scrub
For safe, effective cleaning of bathroom tubs, tile and sinkseven fiberglass and glossy tilessprinkle baking soda lightly on a clean damp sponge and scrub as usual. Rinse thoroughly and wipe dry. For extra cleaning power, make a paste with baking soda, course salt and liquid dish soaplet it sit then scour off.
14. Handwash Dishes and Pots & Pans
Add 2 heaping tablespoons baking soda (along with your regular dish detergent) to the dish water to help cut grease and foods left on dishes, pots and pans. For cooked-on foods, let them soak in the baking soda and detergent with water first, then use dry baking soda on a clean damp sponge or cloth as a scratchless scouring powder. Using a dishwasher? Try these energy saving tips.
15. Freshen Sponges
Soak stale-smelling sponges in a strong baking soda solution to get rid of the mess (4 tablespoons of baking soda dissolved in 1 quart of warm water). For more thorough disinfecting, use the microwave.
16. Clean the Microwave
Baking soda on a clean damp sponge cleans gently inside and outside the microwave and never leaves a harsh chemical smell. Rinse well with water.
17. Polish Silver Flatware
Use a baking soda paste made with 3 parts baking soda to 1 part water. Rub onto the silver with a clean cloth or sponge. Rinse thoroughly and dry for shining sterling and silver-plate serving pieces.
18. Clean Coffee and Tea Pots
Remove coffee and tea stains and eliminate bitter off-tastes by washing mugs and coffee makers in a solution of 1/4 cup baking soda in 1 quart of warm water. For stubborn stains, try soaking overnight in the baking soda solution and detergent or scrubbing with baking soda on a clean damp sponge.
19. Clean the Oven
Sprinkle baking soda onto the bottom of the oven. Spray with water to dampen the baking soda. Let sit overnight. In the morning, scrub, scoop the baking soda and grime out with a sponge, or vacuum, and rinse.
20. Clean Floors
Remove dirt and grime (without unwanted scratch marks) from no wax and tile floors using 1/2 cup baking soda in a bucket of warm watermop and rinse clean for a sparkling floor. For scuff marks, use baking soda on a clean damp sponge, then rinse. Read Natural Floor Cleaning for more tips on avoiding toxic floor cleaners.
21. Clean Furniture
You can make a homemade lemon furniture polish, or you can clean and remove marks (even crayon) from walls and painted furniture by applying baking soda to a damp sponge and rubbing lightly. Wipe off with a clean, dry cloth.
22. Clean Shower Curtains
Clean and deodorize your vinyl shower curtain by sprinkling baking soda directly on a clean damp sponge or brush. Scrub the shower curtain and rinse clean. Hang it up to dry.
23. Boost Your Liquid Laundry Detergent
Give your laundry a boost by adding ½ cup of baking soda to your laundry to make liquid detergent work harder. A better balance of pH in the wash gets clothes cleaner, fresher, and brighter.
24. Gently Clean Baby Clothes
Baby skin requires the most gentle of cleansers, which are increasingly available, but odor and stain fighters are often harsh. For tough stains add 1/2 cup of baking soda to your liquid laundry detergent, or a 1/2 cup in the rinse cycle for deodorization.
25. Clean Cloth Diapers
Dissolve ½ cup of baking soda in 2 quarts of water and soak diapers thoroughly.
26. Clean and Freshen Sports Gear
Use a baking soda solution (4 tablespoons Baking soda in 1 quart warm water) to clean and deodorize smelly sports equipment. Sprinkle baking soda into golf bags and gym bags to deodorize, clean golf irons (without scratching them!) with a baking soda paste (3 parts Baking sodato 1 part water) and a brush. Rinse thoroughly.
27. Remove Oil and Grease Stains
Use Baking soda to clean up light-duty oil and grease spills on your garage floor or in your driveway. Sprinkle baking soda on the spot and scrub with a wet brush.
28. Clean Batteries
Baking soda can be used to neutralize battery acid corrosion on cars, mowers, etc. because its a mild alkali. Be sure to disconnect the battery terminals before cleaning. Make a paste of 3 parts baking soda to 1 part water, apply with a damp cloth to scrub corrosion from the battery terminal. After cleaning and re-connecting the terminals, wipe them with petroleum jelly to prevent future corrosion. Please be careful when working around a batterythey contain a strong acid.
29. Clean Cars
Use baking soda to clean your car lights, chrome, windows, tires, vinyl seats and floor mats without worrying about unwanted scratch marks. Use a baking soda solution of 1/4 cup baking soda in 1 quart of warm water. Apply with a sponge or soft cloth to remove road grime, tree sap, bugs, and tar. For stubborn stains use baking soda sprinkled on a damp sponge or soft brush. Heres how Sustainable Dave washes his car.

Deodorizing
30. Deodorize Your Refrigerator
Place an open box in the back of the fridge to neutralize odors.
31. Deodorize the Cutting Board
Sprinkle the cutting board with baking soda, scrub, rinse. For how to more thoroughly clean your cutting board, see How To Clean Your Cutting Boards.
32. Deodorize Trashcans
Sprinkle baking soda on the bottom of your trashcan to keep stinky trash smells at bay.
33. Deodorize Recyclables
Sprinkle baking soda on top as you add to the container. Also, clean your recyclable container periodically by sprinkling baking soda on a damp sponge. Wipe clean and rinse. Learn about how to recycle everything.
34. Deodorize Drains
To deodorize your sink and tub drains, and keep lingering odors from resurfacing, pour 1/2 cup of baking soda down the drain while running warm tap waterit will neutralize both acid and basic odors for a fresh drain. (This a good way to dispose of baking soda that is being retired from your refrigerator.) Do you know what youre not supposed to put down your drains?
35. Deodorize and Clean Dishwashers
Use Baking soda to deodorize before you run the dishwasher and then as a gentle cleanser in the wash cycle.
36. Deodorize Garbage Disposals
To deodorize your disposal, and keep lingering odors from resurfacing, pour baking soda down the drain while running warm tap water. Baking Soda will neutralize both acid and basic odors for a fresh drain.
37. Deodorize Lunch Boxes
Between uses, place a spill-proof box of baking soda in everyones lunch box to absorb lingering odors. Read bout safe lunch boxes here.
Deodorizing
30. Deodorize Your Refrigerator
Place an open box in the back of the fridge to neutralize odors.
31. Deodorize the Cutting Board
Sprinkle the cutting board with baking soda, scrub, rinse. For how to more thoroughly clean your cutting board, see How To Clean Your Cutting Boards.
32. Deodorize Trashcans
Sprinkle baking soda on the bottom of your trashcan to keep stinky trash smells at bay.
33. Deodorize Recyclables
Sprinkle baking soda on top as you add to the container. Also, clean your recyclable container periodically by sprinkling baking soda on a damp sponge. Wipe clean and rinse. Learn about how to recycle everythin.
34. Deodorize Drains
To deodorize your sink and tub drains, and keep lingering odors from resurfacing, pour 1/2 cup of baking soda down the drain while running warm tap waterit will neutralize both acid and basic odors for a fresh drain. (This a good way to dispose of baking soda that is being retired from your refrigerator.) Do you know what youre not supposed to put down your drains?
35. Deodorize and Clean Dishwashers
Use Baking soda to deodorize before you run the dishwasher and then as a gentle cleanser in the wash cycle.
36. Deodorize Garbage Disposals
To deodorize your disposal, and keep lingering odors from resurfacing, pour baking soda down the drain while running warm tap water. Baking Soda will neutralize both acid and basic odors for a fresh drain.
37. Deodorize Lunch Boxes
Between uses, place a spill-proof box of baking soda in everyones lunch box to absorb lingering odors. Read bout safe lunch boxes here.
48. Camping Cure-all
Baking soda is a must-have for your next camping trip. Its a dish washer, pot scrubber, hand cleanser, deodorant, toothpaste,f ire extinguisher and many other uses.

49. Extinguish Fires
Baking soda can help in the initial handling of minor grease or electrical kitchen fires, because when baking soda is heated, it gives off carbon dioxide, which helps to smother the flames. For small cooking fires (frying pans, broilers, ovens, grills), turn off the gas or electricity if you can safely do so. Stand back and throw handfuls of baking soda at the base of the flame to help put out the fireand call the Fire Department just to be safe. (And, you should have a fire entinguisher on hand anyway, heres why.
50. Septic Care
Regular use of baking soda in your drains can help keep your septic system flowing freely. 1 cup of baking soda per week will help maintain a favorable pH in your septic tank.
51. Fruit and Vegetable Scrub
Baking soda is the food safe way to clean dirt and residue off fresh fruit and vegetables. Just sprinkle a little on a clean damp sponge, scrub and rinse. Heres another way to clean your vegetables as

30 Household Products Vinegar Can Replace
by Nora Dunn

Photo: D'Arcy Norman / Flickr

Who knew that vinegar could do so much? It serves a purpose in just about every room of the house, and there are dozens of household (and personal) products that vinegar can replace, as you will see below. It's cheaper, better for the environment, and better for your health and home (in eliminating unnecessary chemicals).
All-Purpose Cleaners
Vinegar in general is a natural (and inexpensive) disinfectant. It can be used on almost anything except marble. So stick it in a spray bottle and get to work! Here are a few more "recipes" for various cleaning purposes. (See also: Household Cleaning Hacks that Save You Money)
All-purpose cleaner: 2 parts vinegar, 1 part water.
Extra dirty spots: Scour dirty areas with baking soda, then spray the all purpose cleaner (recipe above) over the area and wipe clean.
Floor cleaner: Brew a cup of peppermint tea (use 1 tea bag: one cup for you, one for the floor). Squeeze half a lemon in to the floor mix, and add 1 cup of vinegar. Mop away with your solution; the vinegar disinfects, the tea has antibacterial properties and removes marks, and the lemon freshens and disinfects.
Pee stains on carpet (presumably from pets): Blot up the initial stain, flush it with water, then apply equal parts vinegar and cool water. Blot it all up, rinse, and let dry. This will eliminate odors and stains.
Hard water stains and mineral deposits: Allow a cloth soaked in vinegar to sit on a hard water stain (for example behind your faucet) or mineral deposit for a few hours. Wipe clean.

Appliance cleaning: Clean your coffee maker or laundry machine or dishwasher by running vinegar through it, followed by water. This reduces soap buildup and keeps everything in working order.
In The Kitchen
Remove labels from glass jars: Saturate the labeled area in vinegar and scrape the stickiness right off.
Dirty pot bottoms and cooking utensils: Fill the pot with enough water to cover the stain, add 1 cup of vinegar, and boil rapidly for 5 minutes. Let cool, then scrub the stains off. While you're at it, put your stainless steel cooking utensils in the pot to get them sparkly clean too.
Fruit stains on hands: Had a little too much fun making that cherry pie or berry salad? Just rub your hands with vinegar to remove the stains.
Coffee stains on china: Use a mixture of salt and vinegar to clean coffee stains from china.
Wooden cutting boards: Wooden cutting boards are great, except they can be a hothouse for bacteria (especially if grooves have been cut into the board with use). Disinfect it regularly with vinegar to keep it (and your food) clean.
Veggie maintenance: Clean and crisp up your veggies by soaking them in a mixture of water and a tablespoon or so of vinegar. Any bugs lingering on your produce will float away, and your soggy celery will come to life again (depending on how far gone it was to begin with).
Smelly onion hands: Eliminate onion odor off your hands by rinsing them in vinegar. This also apparently works with other stinky parts of your body that soap isn't cutting through, such as underarms.
Clean sticky scissors: Sometimes those scissors get so gummy you can't even make them work. Just wipe them down with vinegar, and they'll be like new again.
Laundry
Fabric softener: There are a few fabric softener strategies you can play with. Add equal parts vinegar and baking soda, OR just ½ a cup of vinegar to your wash when you would add fabric softener (final rinse cycle). Line dried towels will come out softer with a vinegar-based softener.
Water: You can also add 1/2 to 1 cup of vinegar to your wash water, which does the following:
	Reduces the amount of soap you need to use 
	Reduces lint 
	Brightens colors, and stops them from running 
	Acts as a rinse aid 
	Keeps the washing machine running clean and well 
Stain removal: Use vinegar on stains before washing to remove stubborn ones like perspiration, fruit, mustard, and coffee.
In The Garden
Kill grass and weeds: Pour or spray full strength vinegar on grass or weeds poking through your driveway or rearing their heads in other unsavory places.
In The Car
Frost-free windows: If you know a chilly night is on the make, you can ensure that your windows will be frost-free when you wake up in the morning. Simply mix 3 parts vinegar to 1 part water, and coat your windows with the mixture the night before.
In The Bathroom
Kill soap scum: Wiping a scummy area with vinegar and rinsing with water will do as good a job as any at attacking your bathroom shower grime. If the scum is particularly stubborn, scrub with baking soda (a great natural abrasive) after wiping with vinegar. Rinse with water.
Unclog your shower head: Unscrew it, throw it into a pot of equal parts vinegar and water and boil for a few minutes to loosen deposits that are blocking your shower head.
Personal Use
Hair rinse: If vinegar removes soap scum on your tiles, it stands to reason that it will also remove soap scum on your hair. Rinse with a cup filled with ½ a cup of warm water and ½ a cup of vinegar, and your locks will be shiny and free of buildup.
Dandruff treatment: Using the same technique as the hair rinse above but with a higher concentration of vinegar; also acts as an effective dandruff treatment.

Acne treatment: Apply equal parts vinegar and water to problem areas.
Facial toner: Using vinegar as toner is a great (and inexpensive) alternative to using alpha hydroxyl based products.
Athletes foot (and other fungus): Apply full-strength vinegar to the affected area twice daily until symptoms abate.
Miscellaneous Uses
Eliminate smoke odor: Simply put a bowl of vinegar in the offending room near the offending source. Smoke odors be gone!
Air freshener: If you would like to reduce icky smells but would like a nicer room smell than vinegar, add some fragrant spices (like cardamom) to your bowl of vinegar and leave it in a warm corner of the room.
Chrome polish: Use full strength vinegar with soft cloth to make that chrome shine.
Insect traps: Vinegar is an active ingredient used in various insect and pest traps.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

and one more
Cleaning
White distilled vinegar is a popular household cleanser, effective for killing most mold, bacteria, and germs, due to its level of acidity. Cleaning with white distilled vinegar is a smart way to avoid using harsh chemicals. Youll also be glad to know that it is environmentally friendly and very economical.To shine chrome sink fixtures that have a lime buildup, use a paste made of 2 tablespoons salt and 1 teaspoon white distilled vinegar.

Make your own scouring cleanser by combining 1/4 cup baking soda with 1 tablespoon liquid detergent. Add just enough white distilled vinegar to give it a thick but creamy texture.

Clean counter tops and make them smell sweet again with a cloth soaked in undiluted white distilled vinegar.

Clean and deodorize a drain by pouring in 1 cup baking soda, then one cup hot white distilled vinegar. Let this sit for 5 minutes or so, then run hot water down the drain.

Deodorize the garbage disposal by pouring in 1/2 cup baking soda and 1/2 cup hot white distilled vinegar. Let sit for 5 minutes then run hot water down the disposal.

Deodorize and clean the garbage disposal with white distilled vinegar ice cubes. Make them by freezing full-strength white distilled vinegar in an ice cube tray. Run several cubes down the disposal while flushing with cold water.

Clean the microwave by mixing 1/2 cup white distilled vinegar and 1/2 cup water in a microwave-safe bowl. Bring it to a rolling boil inside the microwave. Baked-on food will be loosened, and odors will disappear. Wipe clean.

Clean the shelves and walls of the refrigerator with a half-and-half solution of water and white distilled vinegar.

Cut the grime on the top of the refrigerator with a paper towel or cloth and full-strength white distilled vinegar.

Avoid the bad smell when you heat up a newly cleaned oven by using a sponge soaked in diluted white distilled vinegar for the final rinse. 

To clean a grease splattered oven door window, saturate it with full-strength white distilled vinegar. Keep the door open for 10 to 15 minutes before wiping with a sponge.

Remove soap buildup and odors from the dishwasher by pouring a cup of white distilled vinegar inside the empty machine and running it through a whole cycle. Do monthly.

To prevent good glassware from getting etched by minerals, wash then spray with full-strength white distilled vinegar. Give the glasses a hot water rinse before letting them dry or drying them with a towel.

For cloudy glassware, soak paper towels or a cloth in full-strength white distilled vinegar and wrap around the inside and outside of the glass. Let sit awhile before rinsing clean.

Get rid of lime deposits in a tea kettle by adding 1/2 cup white distilled vinegar to the water and letting it sit overnight. If more drastic action is needed, boil full-strength white distilled vinegar in the kettle a few minutes, let cool and rinse with plain water.

Remove mineral deposits from coffee makers with white distilled vinegar. Fill the water reservoir with 1 cup or more of white distilled vinegar and run it through a whole cycle. Run it once or twice more with plain water to rinse clean. (Check the owners manual first.)

Remove stains from coffee and teacups by scrubbing them gently with equal parts of salt (or baking soda) and white distilled vinegar. Rinse clean.

For stained and smelly plastic food containers, wipe them with a cloth dampened with white distilled vinegar.

Remove odors from a lunch box by placing inside a slice of bread that has been soaked in white distilled vinegar. Leave overnight.

Remove ugly film in narrow-necked glass jars, flower vases, and bottles by letting undiluted white distilled vinegar sit in them for a few hours. Add a little rice or sand and shake vigorously to loosen stubborn stains. Repeat if necessary.

Easily clean your mini blinds by wearing pair of white cotton gloves. Dip gloved fingers into a solution of equal parts white vinegar and warm tap water, and run your fingers across both sides of each blind.

To clean tarnished brass, copper, and pewter, use a paste with equal amounts of white distilled vinegar and table salt.

Make a metal cleanser by adding enough white distilled vinegar to 2 tablespoons of cream of tartar to make a paste. Rub it on and let it dry on the surface. Wash it off and dry with a soft cloth.

Polish brass and copper with a mixture of 2 tablespoons of ketchup and 1 tablespoon white distilled vinegar. Rub it on with a clean cloth until dry and shiny.

Remove dark stains on an aluminum pot by boiling a mixture of 1 cup white distilled vinegar and 1 cup hot water.

Discourage ants by spraying undiluted white distilled vinegar outside doorways and windowsills, around appliances and wherever you find the pests coming in.

Get rid of fruit flies by setting out a small dish of undiluted white distilled vinegar.

Clean the wheel of a can opener using white distilled vinegar and an old toothbrush.

Remove the smell of spoiled food from a refrigerator by first rinsing the area with soap and water. Spray surfaces with full-strength white distilled vinegar and wipe them down with a damp cloth or sponge. Fill some containers with baking soda and place inside. Close the door and leave for a few days.

Wipe grease off exhaust fan grids, the inside of your oven, or anywhere grease gathers with a sponge soaked in white distilled vinegar.

To make cleaning the grill easier, spray a solution of half water and half white distilled vinegar on the cooking surface.

To remove a label, decal, or price tag, cover with a cloth soaked in white distilled vinegar. Leave the cloth on overnight and the label should slide off.

Renew sponges and dishrags by placing them in just enough water to cover them. Then add 1/4 cup white distilled vinegar. Let them soak overnight.

Get rid of calcium deposits on faucets by soaking a cloth or paper towel in white distilled vinegar and wrapping the area tightly. Let this sit for a couple of hours or overnight.

Remove soap buildup from faucets by scrubbing them with a solution of 1 part salt to 4 parts white distilled vinegar.

Rid a faucet of lime deposits by tying a plastic bag containing 1/2 to 1/3 cup of white distilled vinegar around it and leaving it there for two or three hours. If mineral deposits dont wipe off, scrubbing with an old toothbrush should complete the job.

Shine colored porcelain sinks by scouring them with undiluted white distilled vinegar.

Rinse away soapy film on countertops with a solution of white distilled vinegar and water.

Clean grout by letting full-strength white distilled vinegar sit on it for a few minutes and scrubbing it with an old toothbrush.

Kill germs all around the bathroom with a spray of full-strength white distilled vinegar. Wipe clean with a damp cloth.

To remove grime, mildew, and scum from the tub, tile, shower curtain or door, wipe with undiluted white distilled vinegar. Rinse with water.

Spray shower doors with full-strength white distilled vinegar after youve squeegeed the glass, or before you step in and turn on the water. It will help release the hard water deposits so they dont remain on the glass.

Mix up an inexpensive tile cleaner by adding 1/2 cup baking soda, 1 cup white distilled vinegar, and 1 cup ammonia to a gallon of warm water.

Get rid of stubborn bathtub film by wiping it with white distilled vinegar and then scouring with baking soda.

Soak a sponge or loofah overnight in a strong white distilled vinegar and water solution to remove dirt and slime. Rinse several times with cold water and let air dry (in the sun if possible).

Clean shower door tracks by filling them with white distilled vinegar and letting it sit for a few hours. Pour hot water into the tracks and wash and scrub away the scum with a toothbrush.

To clean a scummy showerhead, pour 1/2 cup baking soda and 1 cup white distilled vinegar into a sandwich bag and tie it around the showerhead. Let this set for an hour after the bubbling has stopped. Remove the bag and then turn on the water.

Deodorize the toilet bowl by allowing 3 cups white distilled vinegar to sit in it for about a half hour before flushing.

To make the toilet bowl sparkle, pour in a cup or more of diluted white distilled vinegar and let it sit several hours or overnight. Scrub well with the toilet brush and flush.

Freshen air in the bathroom by spraying into the air a solution of 1 teaspoon baking soda, 1 tablespoon white distilled vinegar, and 1 cup water.

Get a shining finish on a no-wax vinyl or linoleum floor by cleaning it with a solution of one cup white distilled vinegar for every gallon of water.

Apply full-strength white distilled vinegar directly to tough linoleum stains. Leave it on for 10 to 15 minutes before wiping it up. If that doesnt work, apply white distilled vinegar again and then sprinkle some baking soda over the white distilled vinegar. Scrub the area with a brush or sponge. Rinse clean with water.

For an economical and environmentally friendly floor cleaner, mix a solution of 3 drops dishwashing liquid to 1/3 part white distilled vinegar, 1/3 part alcohol, and 1/3 part water. Spray sparingly and mop for a fast clean-up.

Some carpet stains can be removed with a paste of 2 tablespoons white distilled vinegar and 1/4 cup salt or baking soda. Rub into the carpet stain and let dry. Vacuum up the residue the next day. (Always test on an out-of-sight part of the carpet first).

Bring out the color in carpet by brushing it with a solution of 1 cup white distilled vinegar for every gallon of water. (Always test on an out-of-sight part of the carpet beforehand).

To reduce soap bubbles in a steam cleaner add about 1/4 cup white distilled vinegar. Use the same amount in the rinse water to remove detergent residue and make carpets stay fresh longer.

Wash indoor/outdoor carpet with a solution of 1 cup white distilled vinegar in 1 bucket of warm water. Scrub using a brush or a broom and then hose off.

Clean up pet accidents by first blotting up the area and then adding a white distilled vinegar-and-water solution. Blot until it is almost dry. Then sprinkle baking soda over the area and let it dry. Vacuum up the residue the next day.

Create your own window cleaning solution by combining 1/2 cup non-sudsy ammonia, 1 cup white distilled vinegar, and 2 tablespoons cornstarch in a gallon of water.

Remove the wax residue left by commercial window cleaners with a solution of 2 cups water, 1 cup white distilled vinegar and 1 teaspoon of liquid soap or detergent.

To remove paint from windows try using undiluted, hot white distilled vinegar. Give the solution time to soften the paint before removing with a razor edge tool.

To remove paint splatters from windows apply full-strength white distilled vinegar with a clean paintbrush.

Get rid of mildew, dust, and stale odors by wiping down walls with undiluted white distilled vinegar on a cloth or a sponge mop.

Clean woodwork and walls with a mixture of 1 cup white distilled vinegar, 1 cup baking soda, 1/2 cup ammonia and 1 gallon warm water. Wipe on with a sponge or dampnot wettowel.

Clean wood paneling with a solution of 1/4 cup olive oil, 1/2 cup white distilled vinegar, and 2 cups warm water. Wipe on with a soft cloth.

Remove wallpaper easily by using a paint roller to wet the surface very thoroughly with a solution of equal parts white distilled vinegar and hot water. Or spray on until saturated.

Get decals off walls or doors by letting undiluted white distilled vinegar soak into them for several minutes before trying to peel them off. Repeat if necessary.

Remove white water rings from wood with a solution of equal parts white distilled vinegar and vegetable oil. Rub with the grain.

Remove fireplace soot and grime with undiluted white distilled vinegar. Use a brush to scrub and a towel to blot up the wetness and dirt.

Clean fireplace glass doors with a solution of 1 part white distilled vinegar to 2 parts water. Spray or wipe on, then wipe clean with a dry cloth.

To kill germs, spray full-strength white distilled vinegar on doorknobs and then wipe them dry.

Remove the smell of a dead mouse or other rodent (after removing all animal remnants) by wiping down the area with either white distilled vinegar or bleach. Then place a fabric softener sheet in the area to remove any lingering odors.

Never use white distilled vinegar on marble. The acid can damage the surface.

Before painting old concrete, clean with full-strength white distilled vinegar. Let it air dry.

Clean hardened paint brushes by simmering them in a pot with white distilled vinegar. Soak them first for an hour before bringing the white distilled vinegar to a simmer. Drain and rinse clean.

Remove mud and stains from plastic, fiberglass, or aluminum sports equipment by applying a paste of 1 part white distilled vinegar to 3 parts baking soda. Wipe off with soapy water and rinse with clear water.

Clean your grill by spritzing white distilled vinegar over wadded up aluminum foil and scrubbing the grill vigorously with it.

To remove film in glass baby bottles, fill with equal parts hot water and white distilled vinegar. Let sit for at least an hour. Scrub with a bottle brush.

To clean and disinfect baby toys add a good-sized splash of white distilled vinegar to soapy water.

Clean vinyl baby books or board books by wiping with white distilled vinegar. Wipe clean with a damp sponge or cloth.

Clean scissors that have become sticky (after cutting tape, for instance) with a cloth dipped in undiluted white distilled vinegar.

Clean and deodorize urine on a mattress with a white distilled vinegar and water solution. Then sprinkle the area with baking soda and let dry. Brush or vacuum the residue after it is dry to the touch.

Shine pennies by soaking them for a couple of hours or overnight in a glass or bowl of undiluted white distilled vinegar.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Mercy Sam, this will fill up my monthly Evernote allotment :lol: I'll just bookmark and print it off a bit at a time instead.. :lol: Sincerely, I do thank you, I read several that I hadn't known about. I'll give a copy to my DS's also.. they are very much into the "green" ways of doing things also! 
Time to make Mom's dinner.. hmmm and ours also.. LOL.. Have fun!!
BBL ;-)


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

for your viewing, sipping, eating, knitting pleasure - the new tea party begins at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-96984-1.html#1829529

sam


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

settleg said:


> Thanks for the scones link 5mmdpns; I will probably give them a try tomorrow. Have to take DH to outpatient at hospital for a colonostomy. Just that time to check again; nothing expected wrong. Already have a project packed to pass the time. Poor dear hasnt had any food all day and the poor dear does love to eat. The scones should be a nice treat
> later in the day for him.


Colostomy or colonoscopy?


----------



## orcagrandma (Mar 30, 2012)

darowil and preston, can you two come and cook at my house. I long to have your scones darowil, and preston, you sound like you can cook with that down home taste. Your shakes of this and shakes of that remind me of my grandmothers cooking and I would ask her how to cook something and that is what I got and now after many years and kids and grandkids of cooking, I find myself the same way to a certain degree. When I was compiling a family cookbook for a 60th anniversary gift for all the family much to my surprise in asking for contributions from all the family, an aunt sent me a recipe from my great grandmother that said simply add flour, oil, baking powder, etc., etc. and enough milk and on and on and not one mention of amounts, temperature to bake at or time on it. But you think about it they had no measuring cups and measuring spoons, no thermostatically controlled ovens nor timers then, so that was the way you told someone to do it. I loved it and had the best time I ever had doing something like that. I told who contributed it and offered a funny commentary on many of the recipes. Everyone said they dearly loved it. I so wanted to pass on long time experiences and recipes so that type of thing doesn't die out. So keep on sending recipes from around the world and handfuls of this and pinches of that cause that is what we are made of, or is that what little girls are made of...........nope they are made of sugar and spice and everything nice. LOL


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Mercy Sam, this will fill up my monthly Evernote allotment :lol: I'll just bookmark and print it off a bit at a time instead.. :lol: Sincerely, I do thank you, I read several that I hadn't known about. I'll give a copy to my DS's also.. they are very much into the "green" ways of doing things also!
> Time to make Mom's dinner.. hmmm and ours also.. LOL.. Have fun!!
> BBL ;-)


I did just save it all off to Evernote, Marianne. It barely made a bump in the month's allotment. Honest! Thanks a bunch, Sam!


----------



## orcagrandma (Mar 30, 2012)

Okay it was 109 F. today. Even in air conditioning it is warm. I'm afraid our electric bill is going to be sky high. Thanks ..... I believe it was 5mmdpns, forgive me I can't remember, but one of you mentioned some essential oils that would help for the heat.I don't think you broke any rules cause I didn't know there were any except no bad language or attacks on each other but trying to help someone I hope is not one of them. I will check it out and hope it helps cause right now at 109 we need all the help we can get. So thanks.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


And add a bit of xanthan gum.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

mjs said:


> settleg said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the scones link 5mmdpns; I will probably give them a try tomorrow. Have to take DH to outpatient at hospital for a colonostomy. Just that time to check again; nothing expected wrong. Already have a project packed to pass the time. Poor dear hasnt had any food all day and the poor dear does love to eat. The scones should be a nice treat
> ...


A colostomy is a pouch to which your intestinal tract is connected to provide bowel elimination which is necessary in some cases.

Colonoscopy is a medical procedure where by a lighted camera is inserted into the rectum to do a visual examination for colon cancer and polyps.


----------



## Cindy M (Sep 5, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Cindy M said:
> 
> 
> > Doris, about the mittens. Don't use Leisure Arts knitting booklet with the knitting pattern for family mittens. The sizes on those things were so small that they would fit dwarfs. What I've found that works really well is a tutorial on how to make mittens without a pattern based on your size, yarn weight, and needle size. This works great. One of the things I never thought of was the cuff. Mine always sag and stretch out. What I didn't realize until I read this tutorial was that my wrist measurement is about one inch smaller than the hand measurement. I gauge, swatch, and get the right cast on number for the cuffs. Finish that. Then I increase a few more stitches before I begin the hand to accommodate the bigger circumference. The mittens fit like a dream. Another thing I've learned is to use a German Twisted cast on for casting on mitten cuffs and hats. This is a stretchy cast on that snaps back to shape. I learned my lesson after I made a gorgeous pair of children's mittens. Even using a loose Long Tail cast on, the mittens wouldn't stretch enough for the little girl to get them on her hand. How embarassing!
> ...


You just gotta get out there and do it. I had to rip out a lot of mittens and start over until I got the hang of things. I used my adult sons and their roommates as test subjects. Eventually you'll be an old hand at it. Don't give up. You can always rip it out and start over, but you can never learn how to knit mittens unless you try.


----------



## orcagrandma (Mar 30, 2012)

myfanwy - yes this is the photo, thanks so much. It was worth the asking. I love scenery from around the world. I would like to load some of mine from Bora Bora and Morea, I just need to load them from my photo disk. This beach sunset or rise, from Christchurch is gorgeous. Sunsets are my favorite to paint as well. Thanks again.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Budasha, so sorry for your hubby!!! hugs for him via you.

Get some fast acting anti-histamine into him such as Benadryl. Also on those eruptions/red areas, please put some soothing Tea Tree Oil on those spots. The Tea Tree Oil has a natural healing quality and an antiseptic in it. It is also acts as a bit of a pain reliever.

Just some questions for you to consider and think about that could be at the root of the problem. Have you changed soaps, laundry soap, laundry fabric softener? What have you added new to the home in the last few weeks (just prior to his eruptions). Do you have a new pet in the house? Are there any lawn companies spreading herbicides around the neighbourhood? Are there any companies spraying for mosquitos? Any crop sprayers in the area at work? So many things to consider. Any new air fresheners being used in the house? Any new medications he has been introduced to? Any new foods?
Just something to try and get some relief for him. Take the sheets off the bed and do a straight vinegar wash. You use two cups of vinegar in the wash water and this takes the place of soap. Dont use any fabric softener. Put these on the bed and let him rest in it. A lot of countries use vinegar as a cleaner and hospitals will do vinegar washes for those who have sensitive skin problems.[/quote]

I typed up a reply and sent it and somehow it went off into limbo.

Thanks for the hint about vinegar wash - didn't know this and I'm going to try it. DH was up at 2 a.m. and said he had to get out of the room. I lay there thinking about what it could be and did think about laundry soap. I changed to Purex about 2 years ago and just about the time this started. I don't use softeners so it isn't that. He also had new meds at the time which had skin rash as a side effect. He's off those meds but still on oxycodone. I hesitate to give him antihistamines because of his various ailments - heart, kidney, prostate, diabetes. It might be ok but I'll have to check with his doc. I even had the pharmacist check all his meds to made sure there was no interaction. We've had our pets for many years but he could have developed an allergy to pet dander - who knows. I'm also going to get tea tree oil and give it a try. Just bought new sheets. Gave them a wash yesterday and changed the bed this morning and he's now in bed. Hopefully he can get some sleep. I should have read TP before I changed the sheets and then washed them again.

Sam - yes, I know about spider bites to my sorrow. I am allergic to those and get very ill.

EdithM - thanks for the shoulders - I'll take all I can get.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

preston said:


> thanks dandylion - that is a great site - in my documents somewhere i have a couple pages of using baking soda and vinegar - i'll try and find them.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


[/quote]

Thanks for this site - lots of good info. And, Sam, thanks for the lemon info. Eco-friendly cleaning tips are always welcome.


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm of French descent and somewhat of a "foodie" and am embarrassed to admit that I'd never heard of clafoutis and had to go "Google" it. The first thing that came up was a recipe from Julia Child....so you know it has to be a fabulous dish!! Can't wait to try it. Thanks, Sam, for the recipe and for expanding my baking horizons....I'm ready to try this will any fruit. I'm not sure if the sour cherry pie is made with Michigan/Wisconsin tart cherries, but think this dish would be wonderful made from them.


I've had this delicious dish in an individual Ramekin. I'm just mentioning this because it can be served many ways I think but whatever... it's a great desert!


----------

